# first FET - questions



## Myra

Hi all

Welcome to your new home


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey all, 

So i have had a nightmare of a day! My mood this morning was bad, god knows why! 
Get to the Lister Clinic, everything runs smoothly but they forget to give me the prescription for meds, I thought they posted this yesterday, so we are back in Essex and they Email, so We spoke to our pharmacist who stated they would take a fax, so took a fax in, I get there, they change there minds even when they speak to the nurse at clinic they want the original, so now my wife has to go up there tomorrow 2 hour journey! there and back and take into pharmacy and order in for Friday! What a palava 

So i was not very happy, I had my HCG test today or is it BETA test My original test day was Saturday I was 9dp5dt, bloods taken today at 12dp5dt and result is 41.... and for some reason even though over 25 is a pregnancy when speaking with the nurse, i felt as though she thought it should be higher! Im back in on Friday as work thursday..... So now im googling away and not feeling very positive! I have put the POAS down for now as took one this morning again! came up 1-2 weeks, everything i seem to be doing im looking for a negative or not feeling good about it! 

When When will this end! 

Love to you all 

Becki, 

Sorry as its new thread by the time i read through old ones i forgot who i needed to say Hey tooo......

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thank you Myra...Oooh a new home  

Ozzycat...I am just starting out, hopefully starting FET April. When is your transfer planned? This is a really lovely thread  

Becki...Gosh that sounds like a nightmare!! The things we do!! I am not really sure about the bloods as I have not got to that stage yet but I am sure that I have read that the numbers are not the most important thing at the first BETA, the most important thing is that it has doubled in 48 hours, will probably be more by Friday...also it is still very early in the pregnancy, my clinic doesn't even give OTD until 14dp5dt so HCG will be low, although I am not sure of the numbers. It is natural to worry as during this process every stage is highlighted so much whereas in a natural pregnancy you wouldn't have a clue what was even happening at that stage. What you are feeling is normal hun, I don't know when the worry ends but we are all here to listen and support whenever you need  

xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Thank you 

I do think i tested way to early, only Friday will tell! its all a blur till then! 

What happened to the days of getting pregnant, going to work and it all being ok! 

Lots of hugs 

Becki xx


----------



## yogabunny

oh we moved home!   Just posting so I get any updates.


----------



## Ozzycat

It already feels better to talk to others who really understand, it feels like such a lonely process. 
Daydreamer, I've been using buseralin for 2.5wks now to try and down regulate but my first scan showed all it had done was give me cysts! !! So I was told to double the dosage and come back on Thursday,  so fingers crossed if ive finally shut down and we can begin building up the lining, so transfer will be anything from 3wks to. Away to...... how longs a piece of string!!!
Just trying to carry on as normal and pretend to everyone that lifes all good.
Have they spoken to you about how many eggs they'll transfers? ?? Were going full steam ahead for twins   
Fingers crossed for every one else reading this thread
Xxxxx


----------



## annie.moon

Hi everyone,

I've not been on here for ages and I can see that there is a lot to catch up on! I have missed hearing all your updates, but am hoping to see lots of good news as I look back through what I've missed.

I'm trying again with my first FET cycle. I've had my baseline scan, which was all good and am now on progynova, waiting for transfer in about two weeks.  Fingers crossed.

How are all you lovely ladies? Very much love,

Annie xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hi All - left my phone at home yest and did not get back till 9 so but behind. On train to work catching up.

Diamond -         brilliant news!!! Any tips

Yoga - must be a great relief they saw something. As your googling will probably tell you there are lots of reasons it could be smaller and no reason to think will not catch up. Look at how late implantation was for Cornish. You must be so nervous but hope you can keep PMA going. We are all right here with you xxxxxxx

MDD - sorry about the lack of smiley  . At least you had already got your head around possibility if a medicated one. Once you start you will be just happy to be doing something imagine! Once you start drugs at least you know for sure it will be happening and soon at that!! Xxx

Annie - I was wondering about you the other day cos your name came up every time as the person who started this lovely thread!! We have similar FET dates I think. I have scan tomorrow to check everything had shut down and will be starting the pills. I am on holiday Sunday till 2nd April which they said should be five. When us your next scan? Xxxx

Bec - I don't knowing about the numbers but   that it was just that you tested early. V annoying about the prescription!!! Xx

Afm - AF has settled down now so scan tomorrow then the pills for thickening lining up nicely for my little blastie. A few nerves! Xxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Ozcat - welcome!!! Hopefully dr has now done its job! How many do you have frozen? Exciting going for two, I only have one so no choice there. Starting to get anxious about the thaw. Hope a good embryologist is on that day!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi ladies;
Found this was very useful! www.ivf.ca/fet5dayduedate.php

Hope it helps....
Becki

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## yogabunny

Becki - relax and step away from google! (she says whilst worrying and googling!    ) 

SUnny - it's really happening, you are on your way! thanks for your lovely message, it does help so much having you all virtually here!

Ozzycat - good luck! and welcome   

annie - welcome back! great news your FET is happening, you'll be PUPO before you know it

Hi day dreamer, diamond, fairyfi, MDD and everyone else xxx

i have cleared my diary a bit, and even though it's not nhs guidance, i am doing a lot of bed rest for this week, can't hurt.  Currently waiting for engineer to fix dishwasher, now is not the time for my favourite appliance to stop working!! Have a good day everyone


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Yogabunny!
What can do! God help me..... I have crystalised 3 pairs of shoes painted my nails and watched 3 films today..... I still had time to google..... I feel useless.....

This is driving me crazy! I just need an answer..... And some how I'm not sure Friday will bring me answers.
Enjoy you rest and relaxation, I have take. 2 weeks off after transfer I'm working tomorrow only 1 day in 15 as my head is not in work at all..... 
Xxx


----------



## yogabunny

becki- i know, i know, so much time for googling! especially as i have put myself on sofa/bed rest. i have some work that needs to be finished middle of next week, thats a good distraction, but my brain is not very interested and i am very uncomfortable. i have terrible cramps, i am hoping they are digestion related from the progesterone. But not the best sign. 
Is your scan on Friday? that seems very early? My clinic make me wait ages!


----------



## Katiebells

Hey Girls,

Welcome to the new thread I hope it will be lucky for us all.

Yogabunny embrace the bed rest and anything else that you think you should be doing, the best advice I got leaving a clinic was dont do anything you will regret, If only it worked like that though.... I am going to take a week off after transfer. I wish I could keep my legs up in the air for that only home would not permit.....
Bec hope everything is going well for you.

To the new girls welcome to the thread, I am down regulating at moment and having my first scan on the 28th March some of you maybe of similar timing, if so that will be great.

Sunny Helen Daydreamer Fairyfi Diamond hope you are all doing well?
Hello to everyone else that I no doubt forgot  xxx

AFM Im starting to feel like a dried out prune for some reason and I am 6lbs heavier than normal, the fact that I have started eating Easter eggs already is probably not helping.... 

xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Just a quick one - No smiley for me so rang clinic this morning and they are sending drugs out to me tomorrow, will be starting DR on Sunday. Can anyone tell me how long you DR for on FET? Is it 3 weeks the same as fresh cycle? Or different? Don't really know a great deal about medicated cycle  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies , had scan today to make sure had down regged, all is well so i start on lining thickening tabs tomoz, One more step to check off   

All the best to you all x


----------



## yogabunny

hi ttc   well done, another milestone reached.   stheres a few of you now at similar time on the thread, how exciting.    

katiebelles -   imagining you with your legs in the air   yep, you are right, i am going to embrace it.  

mdd - i'm not sure as i didn't do dring, i think maybe it is less than 3 weeks, someone will be along in a minute who can help!  

i was doing some deep breathes which i find relieves my tummy, dh gave me a cuddle to help and breathed along, and guess what now dh is asleep next to me!!   i guess he was up for work at 4am, but still very funny.


----------



## ttc79

moderndaydelilah , - Sorry never read other posts or would have answered you on last post, My clinic dr for 2-3 weeks as a guideline but i was 23 days from starting dr injections til scan .


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey moderndaydelilah,
I started dr on the 2nd march (1st time dr as did the short protocol for my fresh cycle) had my first scan last thur but still not dr so was told to double the buseralin and come back tomorrow... so fingers crossed we can go onto stage 2    
Great news ttc on getting to the next step, fingers crossed ill be a day behind...
Sunny 12 we have 5 frosties so fingers crossed well end up with twins eeeeeekkkkk 
Good sticky luck to everyone else who already hav their frosties xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Let's hope this new thread is a very lucky one   
There was me thinking yesterday the updates were quiet on this thread, but because I'd read the new thread and not posted on it, it didn't send me updates ooops!!!   


Yogabunny and Becki - please try not to worry, I know it's easier said than done, but keep the pma going and believe in your pg   


Ozzycat - that's good if youve got 5 frosties, a good number to work with. Lets hope you'll be on the next stage of tx soon   


Delilah - I think dr is about 2 weeks, sorry you didn't get the smiley you wanted, but at least with medicated they are in charge and it will guarantee a ET    And get you closer to achieving your dreams.


Katiebells - I don't blame you for starting on Easter eggs early, go for it   


Annie - welcome back onto the roller coaster, I hope it's a smooth journey   


Ttc - great that you're onto the next stage   


Sunny - best on luck for a lovely lining, just think you're precious little embie will be snuggling down in it soon   


Diamond, daydreamer - hello to you lovely ladies, I hope you are doing well   


I'm well, I've broken up for the Easter hols now whoop whoop    So 2 lovely long weeks off, although they will probably go by really fast as I've got a long things to do list!!! We still have the threat of ofsted so will probably have them next term      I'm hoping they come on Thursday and Friday, my days off, ha ha!!!    Bump is coming on nicely and am feeling more kicks, very strange, but reassuring   


I'll post this, then be back on for my latest pma dance   
Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hello again my lovelies,
Time to top up the pma again with a special little dance, enjoy  

Best wishes to you all whatever stage of treatment you're at  
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

*MDD* - Sorry about now smiley but full steam ahead now with medicated! I had one DR injection on the 5th March and had scan today saying that can start my pills to ticken up linging and get ready etc. Cos of my holiday I will start them tomorrow so in total I will have dr'd for 17 days (but if no hols would have started tomorrow. I will have a scan on the 3rd April then probably 10th for FET!!! Are you doing daily injections? On your fresh cycle you had no issues in dr right? So probably similar this time. I had to wait for a bleed then when bleeding stopped go for scan to check. Exciting to get going I should imagine!! As Fi said it means it is def happening.xxxxxxx

Ozzycat - 5 is brilliant!! I have one little blastie so     that is all it takes.

Yoga - Hope you are still resting up and doing ok . I can't see back to see when you are having another scan? Is it tomorrow.

Bec - Hoep you are ok   waiting must be so so hard (as it all is) xxxxx

ttc - you are a couple of days ahead of me!! We should be in 2ww for a bit of an overlap! xxxxx

Fairy Fi -   

AFM - scan was fine today. All quiet on the Southern front so to speak. Cos of holiday dates she has said to start the pills tomorrow or Saturday though cos ususally they see you after 10 days. She said transfer likely the 10th April so have booked day off! Eeeeek xxxxx

Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

fairyfi love the fact you are getting some kicks xx

sunny - next thursday, so a week, xx wow april 10th for ET? that will come quickly!

i do believe in this little embie, i have named it "star" as that's what it looked like when you see it on the screen during ET - my symptom are not good, quite bad now in fact, however has been going on for 11 days now, that is quite a long time which gives me some hope and people have healthy babies with the most extreme situations as i have read on google     ,
so           for happy outcome


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hope all you lovely ladies are well?

Ozzycat...thanks for info! How was your scan today? We are going to transfer both of our frosties if they both survive the thaw, they are a lower grade than our fresh (which obv didn't work!) at 3bb and they are day 6 whereas our fresh was day 5...our consultant agreed that it wouldn't be fair not to transfer both as we have to thaw both...especially as we have already have a failed cycle. Do you know your embryo grades, what day were they frozen on?

Fi..I can't see them again...must be my computer at work, I will have a look at home later   Enjoy your time off  

Yogabunny...    for a happy outcome for you and 'star' - how lovely   !! So glad you are feeling more positive   it is so difficult as everyone is so different, hopefully this is just your body's way of coping with pregnancy  

Annie...hello! How exciting transfer in 2 weeks! How are you feeling?

Becki...How are you doing?

Katiebells...hope you are well? mmmm easter eggs, I don't blame you, totally worth a couple of extra pounds  

ttc79...hello! Wow great news!!! Do you have a date for transfer?

Sunny...Eeeeek 10th April...not long - exciting!!  

MDD...Sorry about that hun but at least you can get started now   When do your drugs get delivered?

AFM...No AF still...5 weeks and counting...I feel like I can literally feel PMS building up in my body, my poor DH will be dealing with a hormonal mess if it doesn't arrive soon!!!   I had got myself all syched up to start again just after nurse consultation in April but I should have known things don't work out as planned, especially with IVF!! I am getting worried about transfer day in May as DH has to have op to have wisdom teeth out and it's my cousins wedding both nearing the end of May so obv can't have transfer on either of these dates...is it as specific for dates as with fresh cycle? Obviously this comes first to us but DH has cancelled his op 3 times now due to the last cycle so I am worrying!!

Lots of love &   to everyone xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hi *Daydreamer88* - I hate it when all this stuff really effects your life. For a period last year I was unable to plan anything at all, andything I did ended up changing. Just really annoying. Are you having a medicated FET? If so they they can fit it around stuff cos they have full control. They have worked it around my holiday next week so I am dring for an extra day or 2 than would have if just going as ususal. They said it will have no impact. If natural I think that you get less flexibility and it depedns on when you get your smiley face on your ovulation stick. Hope that helps xxxxxx

Yoga - off to Alabaster House this evening for my "womb massage", looking fwd to it. I have not started building my lining or anything (that starts tomorrow) so feel happy that it can only help. Lady said it makes all the blood flow better and all neurons fire up and be alive in there. Glad you said secodn half is relaxing, coule do with a snooze xxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

sunny - i felt like it helped me get a BFP but who knows! And I think it is perfect timing for you to do it. The second bit was nice I could have stayed and had a snooze. I quite wanted to join in their retreat and have some detox soup, but at 1.5K I think I will wait. They do a fertility detox, for lots of money, so I felt like by going to the massage for a fraction of the price i was getting some of the benefit!

daydreamer -        this is an AF dance! COME ON AF! It is a nightmare when you can't plan, hopefully you can get them to plan it around you if you are medicated. You are right hun, this could be my body reacting to pregnancy! It is freaking out! I think my body hates the progesterone also, and I am not proud that I can now do a bum bullet without even blinking these days!

I am being good and resting, it is hard work    Does anyone have any film, tv or book recommendations? xx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey everyone
Not good news on my dr scan today, my cysts are still there and so im having them drained tomorrow   (im such a scaredy cat) follow up scan on monday...
If anyone else has had this done, please share ur positive outcomes.... and I thought the FET was gonna be a breeze compared to the fresh cycle! !!!!!
Moan over, thanks for listening ladies xx


----------



## Ozzycat

P.s yogabunny - game of thrones, books and t.v series will see u through to ur due date


----------



## yogabunny

ozzycat - oh no   i haven;t had that, but i know it happens. Nothing is completely a breeze in this journey it seems. It will all be over by this time tomorrow    What happens after that? Do they carry on with the cycle?

Yes, great minds think alike, I have got game of thrones on my kindle and i have already read the first book, I'm on the second one and the TV series I have seen 2 episodes, need to post the dvd back, as got the next one coming on love film which i have rejoined just for all this ivf waiting!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey all 

Yogabunny - James pattersonor Martina cole books? there always good..... I get lost in them and takes me aay from what is happening day to day.

Ozzycat - Sorry about your news, Keeping fingers crossed..... 

Hi everyone 

Im ok, well no im not! 
feeling Poo today  nausea, off food etc.... and on way home i bought another pregnancy test clearblue still says 1-2 weeks, was hoping i would see the next mark so i fel as though my HCG has increased, I have bloods tomorrow and im sure my HCG has not risen...... This is pants! 

Sorry its a down post 

Becki xx


----------



## Sunny12

*Yoga* - hmmmm it was lovely and I def think it has helped everything down there. Blood flow etc. Hope you are feel ok? Are you still bleeding? Are you in much pain? Well done on the PMA I am sure everything will be fine .

*Ozzycat* - So sorry to read that the cysts are still there  good luck for tomorrow xxxxxxxxx

Thanks all for the tips! I am going to download Game of Thornes on my Kindle for my holiday!!!

xxxxx


----------



## annie.moon

Hi ladies,

It is so good to 'see' all of you again.  This support is so important.  Thank you for welcoming me back. xxx

Ozzycat... sorry to hear about your cysts. boo to that.  hope tomorrow goes well 

Becki... sounds like you are having a tough time.  much love to you both

Daydreamer... lots of luck.  hope af sorts herself out and you can fit things around your dh's op

Fairy Fi... I am so happy to hear that all is well with your bump. Big love to you!

Yogabunny... What's going on with you? Hope you're ok x

AFM - second scan booked for saturday. if all is well, transfer on Tuesday after Easter. Fingers very crossed. Only one tiny embie. Just hoping he / she survives the thaw! 

Much love,  Annie xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Sunny - yes def wakes you up down there! Yes still red bleeding and in agony with cramps every afternoon, so I am hoping this is the x3 cyclogest build up, going to try and space out the doses a little more evenly and see if that helps. DH told me off yesterday, as he says, there is still a chance, but it feels like I am having a slow miscarriage/weird AF. I am also grouchy as I am too scared to do much, I don;t want to be in the middle of town and something happen..... Daydreamer has helped me to think that this is just my body getting used to being pregnant, so I am thinking that way now.

Annie - wow, not long now, all that waiting and then suddenly it's here. Lots of luck   for you. I am a bit in limbo at the moment, bleeding that doesn't seem to want to stop, but very grateful to have got a BFP, it is wonderful to have got this far, trying to take each day as it comes til scan on Thursday at the hospital, if all is ok I will be back at the clinic for a scan on Tuesday after easter, same day as your ET!


----------



## yogabunny

good luck ozzycat


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga - you are doing the right thing resting up totally. There are so many stories in here of bleeding etc and like you and dreamer say it is just different peoples body getting used to being pregnant. Enjoy more Games of Thrones xxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Thanku yogabunny,  means alot.... im not too proud to admit that im pooping my pants  
If it helps it helps, my friend at work bleed with both her pregnancy's from week 4 and now has 2 beautiful little girls, so stay strong and think positive,  sticky thoughts xxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - sweetie well done for resting up, try and keep the positive thoughts going  So many women have bleeding throughout pg and go on to have a healthy baby. My friend she kept having bleeds all the way through pg but went onto have healthy twin girls. Here's a special little pma dance for you  

Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

thank you sunny  

ozzycat - and thank you too, every story helps so much, all helps the PMA, especially that one as it is the same as me, bleed from week 4. 
I know, I am the same, but you'll feel better when you get there, they deal with these things all the time, I hope you get a lovely matronly nurse that makes you feel comfortable. let us know how you get on  

oh thank you fairyfi, bunnys for a yoga bunny!    yes they have asked me lots if i only had 1 embie back, as twins is very common to have bleeding.   you never know, maybe there's an identical in there


----------



## Katiebells

Quick post, Yogabunny thinking of you huny hopefully everything will be ok just keep resting up and do what your body is telling you xxxxxxxxx

Will post later xxx


----------



## chazzy333444

hi ladies....

Hope your all well just a quick question.....

Im having fet ..... I had my lining checked for the first time last week all seemed fine, have got another this Monday coming....

Can anyone give me a ruff idea if all goes to plan when my transfer will be? any help would be lovely thank you x x x x


----------



## Katiebells

Chazzy I have my first scan on the 28th march and transfer scheduled for 16th April hope that is some help xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi chazzy, seems to be lots of different protocols out there for FET.
is your next scan to check lining is thick? or to check it was thin after DRing? 
I didn't do DRing but was a medicated cycle - so my first scan was to check lining was thick enough, they said yes, so ET was 6 days after that for 5 day blast.
hope that makes sense Good luck   xxx


----------



## chazzy333444

I have been down regging, went for a scan on 12th march to check my lining was thin, then they have started me on progynova go back Monday to check it has thickened, does that make sence? was just wondering if you ladies had a ruff idea when I could be looking at transfer. my eggs were frozen on day one.... thank you xxx


----------



## yogabunny

i would think if they are happy on Monday, ET will be very soon, few days after that scan, or they may ask you to carry on thickening for a bit longer! x


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Chazzy - I have my scan on 3rd April to check lining has thickened and was told that FET likely to be week later on 10th xxxx


----------



## ttc79

hi chazzy i have my scan on 1st to see if lining thickened , they said transfer wont be long after that x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Just a quicky as I'm about to go and have a lovely warm bath (feel like I need it today with all this snow around!). Drugs arrived yesterday and nurse from the clinic rang this afternoon. Start DR on Sunday (Burserelin), then baseline scan 3 weeks from then on 16th April. If all goes well she reckons ET would be about 3 weeks after that, so we're looking at the start of May really.

Hope all you girls are good, happy weekend!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hello lovely ladies... i was very brave today and only cried when the anethatist woke me up (tho im claiming memory loss in that one) they said it went well and are pretty confident that by monday when i go for my next scan ill be ready to start the patches     
One good thing from today is my lovely hubby is spoliling me with lots if yummy food 
How is everyone
Cant believe i woke up to snow this morning!!!!!
Delilah... good luck for sunday, let this be the start of a wonderful ending
Yogabunny how u doing today?
Chazzy... very exciting, dosnt sound like ET is too far away 
Annie..good luck for ur scan tomorrow
Daydreamer... we have 5 frosties frozen at day 5 (not sure of the quality but they said they were good) and weve opted for 2 to go in.. eeek
Dont stress about the quality, my sister in law had an average egg and a below average egg put back in and i niw have 2 beautiful, amazing nephews, so dont get too hung up on that xxx
Everyine else, thanku for the lovely words of support this morning, it really helps
And in the end when were all holding our wonderful babies and are sleep deprived, covered in vomit and  having just changed the 10th pooey nappy in the last hour.. we'll know it would have been worth it
Xxxxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey ladies,
Sorry for me post, but today not a good day, our HCG dropped from 41 on Tuesday to 9 today.... So ineviatbly a miscarriage I'm now awaiting this! 
We're completely deveatated as both pregnancies have ended at 5 weeks exactly with miscarriages.....

You have been all amazing, I wish you so much luck Nd hopefully be joining you soon xxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Becki - oh honey, I am so very sorry, how awful     Life is so cruel at times. I hope you and DW can stay strong for each other and look to the future and keep believing in the success of future treatment.
Sending you lots of love and big squishy hugs
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

oh hun I am so so sorry to hear that.   Hugs to you and Charlie   
Too cruel I hoped this was your time. Take the best of care of yourselves and take some time.
Thinking of you. Lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Becki im so sorry
Sounds like you had a chemical pregnancy which is what I had on our last try and also miscarried at exactly 5 weeks.
Sending u both lots of hugs
Xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Oh Becki there are no words Hun, I am so so sorry    look after yourselves! We are always still here for u if u need us! Sending you lots of love & big   xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

So sorry for your loss Charlie'N'Bec   Take all the time you need to heal/come to terms with everything. We'll be here if you need us.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Becki - I am so so sorry, I can't believe you have had this happen to you twice      as Daydreamer said we are here if you need us     xxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Becki gutted for you, you will be in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## Helen78

Hello ladies, found you!!

Becki- So sorry to hear your news my lovely, make sure you and DW take good care of each other  

Yogabunny- Hope your PMA is holding up hun, not long till your scan now  

Fi- Love, love LOVE the dancing animals, the polar bears are too cute! Enjoy your 2 weeks off  

Ozzycat- you sound like you were pretty brave! Good luck with the cycle, sending  

annie- good luck with transfer, hope it goes smoothly

ttc, Sunny and katiebells- good luck with the scans and hopefully your linings will be lovely and thick and squishy ready for those little beans  

Daydreamer- I hope AF arrives soon, always seems to be late when your waiting for it!!   hopefully it won't interfere with DH's op or wedding 

MDD- Good luck with the cycle. At least you know it will run smoothly  

AFM- Had my viability scan today at 7+6, all looked good, strong heartbeat, good size and wriggling so onto my booking appointment with the midwife on Weds  

Have a great weekend everyone, I love Friday nights  

H xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Ladies, thank you so much for your thoughts and words means a lot xxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Ozzcat - well done yesterday, extra stuff above and beyond the treatment itself is def not nice. Good it is all sorted now and you can move on from that part xxxxx

Hello Helen - brilliant news! That is such a landmark/milestone
Seeing hb. One I hope to reach at some point!! Xxxx

MDD - good luck with first injection xxxxx


Afm - so excited about holiday to Ireland. Fly tomorrow aft. Heading to Brighton in a bit to buy more walking socks etc, going to be a cold one. Took my progynova   and feeling good. Only slight worry is acupuncture lady said to keep womb warm but I want to put on wet suit and get out on Kyak when out there, going to make sure I hear up properly after and lots of hot water bottle action. Hopefully plenty if time to warm back up before 10th!!! Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

oxxycat - well done, its amazing that they can fix it so quickly, great news that it should be time to start on Monday  

helen - that is fab news, glad to hear all is well and you have a wriggler!  

sunny - your holiday sounds fab, yes just get the heat pack/ hot water bottle on after the kayaking. I'm sure the kayaking will keep the blood flowing anyway! Hope you find everything you need at the shops

becki - if you are still reading - sending some more    

Fairyfi - hope you are having lovely time off 

Hope everyone is good, have a great weekend ladies, I may well be on here again as I continue "the big rest"!


----------



## Helen78

Hello,

Yogabunny- I bet you're sick of sitting by now?!

Sunny- even thinking about kayaking in Ireland makes me shiver but good for you hun!!   I spend a certain amount of time in Ireland as DH is an escapee and I can honestly say I've never been tempted to take a dip!!

Can I ask a quick me question in case anyone has ever used it.... During my FET I was prescribed Evorel patches (2 x 100 patches) to be changed every 3 days. I was told if I got BFP to continue using them until 12 weeks as well as the cyclogest so I have been. I have been wondering for a while about why I still needed them as they are to thicken lining so I googled!! I haven't come across anyone else using them in pregnancy and all websites including the makers of the medication say very clearly NOT to be used in pregnancy and to stop immediately if you discover you are pregnant. One website says in a small scale study there was some evidence that it can cause masculinisation of female children..... panic, followed by removal of patches!! Anyone any thoughts/experience please?

H xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi helen, i was told to continue taking the estrogen tablets, not sure when stops... but was told to carry on until come to clinic for scan. that sounds scary, please let me know what you find out!   xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hi Helen, ive also got evorel patches and cyclogest bottom pills and if im lucky enough to get a BFP I was also told I would be on them for the whole 12 weeks...


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Helen - I've been told if BFP to take my Progynova and Cyclogest up until 12 weeks too - Not sure why this is   May ask at my scan.

Yogabunny - Hope the resting is doing the trick and you aren't going too  

Sunny - Enjoy Ireland, it's great to have a little getaway during treatment. I'm looking forward to staying at my Mum and Dad's chalet in Wales all next week, can't wait! Then week after is my Birthday, so lots to look forward to/make the time go faster the next few weeks  

AFM - First jab done this morning. Was a bit annoyed because I've been taking my OPKs still in the hope it would turn positive and might still be able to go ahead with transfer. This morning was a neg, but when I ejected the test the lines were really dark?! V annoying. For some reason the OPKs just don't seem to work for me in the AM unfortunately   . Ah well, at least I know I did everything I could to try natural cycle, can't do any more than that. So onto DR, just   the next 3 weeks until Baseline go quickly!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi MDD, are you getting excited now? How does the dr work? do you just have one jab or every day? Its good that you did everything you could for a natural, and perhaps it was meant to be this way and your body will benefit from a few extra months between treatment. hope you have some fun things in nect 3 weeks so it goes a bit quicker  

yes, I am so fed up of resting! I am dreaming of exercise! But only a few days now to see what is going on, so I figure I might as well carry on. My new drug regime of better spaced out cyclogest seems to be working, less crampy, hurray!        

Have a great week everyone. Here's some easter bunnies.           xxxx


----------



## TillyT

Hi all,

Well 2 more days till otd, part of me wants to test now, part never wants to test! I am determined to wait though as my hubby really wants us to follows the clinics rules. I so desperately want this round to be a positive, it's my hubby's birthday Friday, what a lovely present it would be.

Not had as much cramping this time, not sure if this is good or bad, no spotting either. I've been pretty tired this weekend.  Now weird thing every time I've sneezed I've felt a weird tightness in my uterus area, anyone else felt this?

Big hugs to all and those testing this week
Xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yogabunny - I've got daily jabs of Buserelin - the same as I did on our fresh cycle. Then have to carry them on whilst adding the progynova tablets 3xday. Last but not least, the lovely pessaries, which it sounds like you know all about yourself   . To be honest I'm feeling very up and down emotionally at the moment. I do have moments of being excited, but it tends to get eclipsed with worries of embie not making the thaw/unsuccessful cycle. I really need to work on positivity at the moment. But it's Spring time (although you wouldn't know it to look out the window!), the time of new life, so fingers crossed   . Good luck for your scan honey, hopefully all that rest will have paid off and be totally worth it  

Tilly - Stay strong! I know what you mean by part of you wanting to test and the other wanting to stay in ignorant bliss! Good luck for Weds    

AFM - Side effects seem to be starting already   . Last time I got 4/5 days before they kicked in, but no such luck! Already feeling tired/spaced and getting a headache   . Ah well, chilled day for me today I think. Plus had a cake feast with my Derby team last night, so have loooaaads leftover - that should keep me going  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

mdd - yes, come on spring!! winter is over! i was thinking a few daffodils might be a good idea to bring a bit of new life to the house. i have some sweet easter decorations that i might get out too! emotionally i found the audio tracks really good for me this time, i didn;t get into it for fresh cycle, but i find it if i listen to them in the morning and the evening it stops my thoughts going round and round and it puts some positive ones in my mind. Get that water down you, I hate the headaches....     

Tilly - hold out, you can do it. I managed to hold out as I didn't want to burst my bubble or deflate my PMA if it was too early and a false negative, Good luck for wednesday. I did have a tightness, I can explain it as like someone had a thread attached to my belly button and pulling it from the inside. I am still getting that sensation every so often now.     

xxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yogabunny - Mother in Law bought me 2 of those tete-a-tete daffodil plants, they have brightened the place up, but they are now taking over my kitchen! I also went on a decorating spree and painted my kitchen a lovely primrose yellow - definitely getting into the Spring mood! Will drink a tonne and get my Zita West CD on today then  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hello ladies, not been on all weekend so have lots to catch up on!!

Ozzycat...glad it went well and you are being well looked after    Have you had your scan yet today? If so how did you get on?

Helen...great news about scan, bet you are so pleased  

Sunny...Hope you are having a lovely time in Ireland  

MDD...I know it is not the way you had wanted but great news that have started!! Sorry to hear the side effects have started already, take it easy and enjoy the cake-cake always helps  

Tilly...stay strong hun don't test early   I am hoping you are experiencing good signs   Good luck for the test!!   

Yoagbunny...how are things going?

Becki...If you are still around on here just wanted to send you a big   thinking of you hun x

AFM...AF arrived thursday night, yogabunny's AF dance must have worked   It hasn't been a fun weekend but gosh am I glad, I can finally look forward to next month starting again, that is if it comes on time next month!!   I am starting to get really scared about it now as well as excited!! DH is being very strict with me and making me exercise and stick to the diet and I am not allowed sweets, he is gonna have his work cut out as last 2ww all I did was eat starburt sours   Definately not the healthiest and at least I can keep running until ET this time so I won't get too lazy!! Pay day in 3 days and I am so excited to stock up on vitamins and really looking forward to getting the Zita West CD, hoping it will help me stay calm!! Gosh this is not what normal 24 year olds look forward to pay day for    

As always lots of love and big   to everyone 

xxx


----------



## hope82

Hi Ladies,

Hope you don't mind but i wanted to join the chat  

Have loved reading all your stories and is so reassuring that other people are going through the same !

Just wondered how everyone was feeling today?  

Luv Amy xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Ahh welcome Hope82, was going to suggest this thread to you   xx


----------



## hope82

Thanks Hun, how you feeing? xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hello daydreamer, glad my dancing is working     I know, I get so excited about spending my hard earned money on a fertility supplement      Feel alot better today thank you.

welcome  hope , I'm doing ok, how about you? Are you on the buselerin?

MDD I need your Mother in Law to pop round with some daffs!


----------



## Katiebells

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is doing ok in a normal life I would be saying looking forward to a great Easter break however given that hearts can be broken or dreams made the roller coaster ride dosen't seem to let up even at Easter!!!!!!

MDD I keep thinking of the thaw and the outcome, its such a lotto I am very nervous about this. xx

Daydreamer dont forget to treat yourself to something nice as well, its a very tough ride for you given your tender age hun xxx

Hope 82 you are very welcome x

Sunny hope you enjoying the emerald isle dont think its as cold as the UK XX

Yogabunny hope you are managing the bedrest and taking it easy , you sound like me I wana go on a go slow if I get implanted with my little frosties.

Sporry Helen I have never heard of those patches so I am no use on that matter xx

Ozzycat hope you are doing well xx

Tillyt hold tight you are nearly there xx

FairyFi hope you are doing well huny xx

No doubt I have left someone out and I am really sorry I will make up for it.

AFM Waiting patiently for Thursday for scan and I have an intralipid infusion scheduled for the 2nd of April. Trying to keep up swimming a couple of times a week for the sanity!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi Amy   welcome, this is a really lovely place to chat  . Where are you at with your FET?

yogabunny...so glad to hear you are feeling better   Yes dancing definately worked, you are magic  

Katiebells...what is the intralipid infusion for? I have read a little about it but I am intrigued!! Have you tried it before? Don't worry I have treated myself to a lovely, gorgeous dress (my weakness!!) for my work friends wedding! She is 6 months pregnant so it is a little difficult, I may not have the bump like her that I so desperately want but I will make sure I look bloody beautiful  

xxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Whoooooo hospital just called... im official down regulated and starting patches today. .. one step closer to those pooie napies      now on the Internet booking flights... leaving in ooo about 20hrs fot a well deserved week in the sun.
Next scan fri 5th and then hopefully ET a few days later... eeeeeekkkkk. 
Thanku ladies for all the lovely messages theyve kept me going.
Sticky luck to everyone with their frosties on board and good luck to those just starting 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Wow great news ozzycat   

Have a lovely week in the sun!! You will come back all relaxed and ready for ET  

xxx


----------



## yogabunny

oooo sunshine, ozzycat, that sounds lovely, and great way to forget about treatment, have a great time x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hope - Still got yucky headache. Think I'm gonna go for a lovely long bath and lock myself away with a book and maybe the Zita West CD!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope82

Ah thank you ladies   I feel very welcome here!

Daydreamer - I am on day 6 DR at the minute so just waiting for AF to arrive then my first scan is due on the 4th April   Where are you on your treatment?

Yogabunny - Yes i am on Buserelin, got the headache at the minute. How are you feeling?

MDD- Enjoy your bath   What is the Zita West CD? 

xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

I have my nurse consultation for FET next Tuesday but from reading everyones posts it seems to be more complicated than fresh cycle, although that is probably because we were on short protocol, 12 days of stimms and adding DR in after 4 days...it was all so quick. Can anyone explain to me in simple terms how long FET is and what happens at each stage? I know they will explain next week but it is playing on my mind a bit and I feel so stupid that I don't really understand.  Is buserelin DR drug, I was on orgalutran for fresh cycle is it same on FET?  

When is your AF due hope? xxx


----------



## hope82

Daydreamer - I feel the same! My clinic hasnt really explained it very well this time around. When we had ICSI last year they really went into everything but this time they havent bothered??

I had to call this morning to see if i would have a period in between as i did the last time! Can you imagine if i hadnt called to double check and AF arrived!!! I would have thought it was all over  

AF is due Wednesday??  So fingers crossed it all goes to plan  

It's a rollercoaster isnt it hun


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey daydreamer and hope ...im a pro at both now.
I also did the short cycle for my fresh so I didn't have to DR... with FET I have used buseralin starting day 21 of my cycle and u keep going till ur Hormone Levels are Very low ) in my case 3.5 weeks because I got cysts) but most People take 2weeks.
Once uve had a period, ur linning is thin and ur hormone levels are correct ur go onto stage 2 which is building up ur linning.
Im using patches for this and it should take 2 weeks ) also injecting buseralin everyday still to stop u ovulating)
Once u have a nice thick linning they defrost ur eggs and pop them back in and 9months later u have a baby...
SIMPLE... 
hope that makes sense
Xxxxx


----------



## hope82

Hi Ozzycat,

Thank you so much for that   that explains it a lot better!

How are you getting on? 

xxxx


----------



## hope82

Also ladies I want to ask your opinion.....when I did get my BFP last year I was obviously over the moon! On that day I was told to stop the pessaries. 
The day after I started spotting and from then on for 3 days until I was rushed in to hospital with a miscarriage   At the time I had a gut feeling that it was something to do with stopping my pessaries and have since read a lot of stories from ladies who have had the same experience and were told to re start the pessaries and the bleeding stopped. 

This time around I have told them I want to stay on the pessaries until my first scan as a lot of women have. Has anyone else had or heard of this experience?  Have read it is a lack of hormone that can cause a miscarriage?

Thanks lovelies xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Hi Daydreamer, its an egg based solution used to treat immunity issues. I went under Dr George Nduckwe and he would have included this as part of my treatment along with clexane and predisolone which are steroids. I have raised NK cells which I became aware of in the UK after a bundle of failed treatments in Ireland. 

Hope everyone is well, the evenings are getting brighter yipee xxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Sorry Hope I meant to respond yes I remained on the pessaries xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi hope, i have read that some people have low progesterone which allows bleeding... but there seems to be debate about whether it can actually stop a miscariage.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hope - I wouldn't have been staying on them had our fresh cycle worked, but have been told if I get pregnant from FET I will have to stay on pessaries and estrogen tabs up until 12 weeks.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hope - I was told to stay on pessaries until I was 12 weeks pg. they contain the hormone that is released when pg, so as our IVF pg isn't entirely natural, it makes the body believe its pg, so helps the pg continue. (I think that's right!) I would definitely push to have them, anything to improve chances of a healthy pg.
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hope, i didnt read your post properly, for a FET i think you will get progesterone as standard, as per fairyfi's post, i am on them until further notice!! xxx


----------



## hope82

Thanks ladies.

I have told them i want to stay on the pesseries untill my first scan this time  

Anyway how are all you lovely ladies feeling this morning? 

xxx


----------



## mross

Hi Ladies,

On my fresh IVF cycle I was on the progesterone pessaries up to 9 weeks of pregnancy but I had some left over and used them for another week.  sadly I had a missed miscarriage at 12 week scan, however I do think the pessaries are what kept the baby fighting, as I had been bleeding off and on from 5 weeks and seen heartbeat at 8 weeks but sadly didn't work.  This FET round they have told me they are keeping me on the pessaries much longer.  I know they use progesterone to prevent miscarriage and stop bleeding in a lot of woman. xxx


----------



## hope82

Hi mross,

Im so sorry to hear that  

When i started bleeding i thought it was something to do with stopping the pesseries (gut feeling) My clinic just told me to rest and take it easy which i did but sadly still lost the baby. They never advised me to stay on them   So this time i have told them i want to stay on them for longer.

How are you getting on with the cycle this time round?  

xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hope...glad it isn't just me!! Gosh I can't even believe they didn't tell you that you would have a period, I wouldn't have thought you would either so they really should tell you things like that!! I really hope AF comes on time for you and things go to plan   If you have any concerns whatsoever about the progesterone I would push for the injections, not pleasant but if there is even a tiny chance it could make a difference it has to be worth it. I am going to push for it, not sure how far I will get but I will try my best. 

Ozzycat...Thank you so much that makes much more sense...does everyone start on day 21? My cycles are irregular so will I need to start on day 1? If so does this make a difference? I only hope the last bit happens as simple as you put it...if only!! Would be lovely if it worked out that way for us all though  

Katiebells...wow that is interesting, I really hope it helps  

MDD...Hope you are feeling a bit better today and your lovely bath and Zita West CD helped?

Hi mross...sorry to hear of your miscarriage hun  have you started your FET cycle yet?

Helloo to Fi, yogabunny and everyone else   Hope you are all well?

xxx


----------



## hope82

Hi daydreamer,

No they havent really explained alot this time   so glad i called when i did!! Im praying we get a BFP   and i have already told them i want to stay on the pesseries untill the first scan. I didnt know you could get it in injection form? 

How are you feeling today? xxx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi ladies wondering if anyone can help me? I requested my first fet today and got to wait up to 72 hours, Has anyone been refused fet and had to wait another month? I got accepted first time for my fresh cycle. Thanks xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hope...I really hope you get your BFP   I don't blame you for wanting to stay on, at least you know you have tried everything then hun. Yes you can get progesterone in injection form, I think it is gestone but I will have to check my treatment diary later, it depends what clinic you are with and whether you are funded or not and past history as to how easy it is to get them to give you. I am expecting a fight on my hands as I am NHS funded but I really feel strongly that I didn't have enough so I will try my best. I am not too bad thank you, how are you doing?

Hi tinkerbell...I am really sorry but I am not sure what you mean? Are your clinic refusing to do your FET or is it a funding issue?

xxx


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi sorry I thought all clinics are the same. With mine they can refuse you up to 3 times it all depends on how many people ring up and how busy they are. I will defo be able to do fet with them but depends on when they can fit me in xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Oh no that's terrible, I think I am quite lucky as there is no waiting list at my clinic so I haven't had that problem. I didn't realise waiting lists were that bad anywhere, have you been refused before? It must be so frustrating being ready to go and not being able to   xxx


----------



## tinkerbell78

No I havent been refused before I was accepted in decemeber for my first icsi but had to delay ET because of ohss then had to wait another 2 af before I could request again. Just a waiting game for the next 72 hours. Thanks xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Oh well I hope they get back to you soon with some good news!!   xxx


----------



## hope82

Daydreamer - thanks for the info, i will ask my clinic about it. How far along in your treatment are you? 

xxx


----------



## TillyT

Hi all,

Well test date is tomorrow, to be honest feel better about it than I have for days, as I'm kind of resigned to the fact of what will be will be and I have absolutely done all that i can and have no regrets.

Anyway couple of weird symptoms today, felt really quite sicky this afternoon, still do now. My hubby thinks I'm prob just anxious about tomorrow, but honestly don't really feel as anxious as a few days ago. I have very achey, tender boobs today. Not sure if these are good symptoms or not,  had 2 frozen blasts transferred, 1 5 day and 1 6 day, 11 days ago.

Really hope to get a bfp tomorrow, obviously for hubby and me but also so we can give my parents the grandchild I know they so desperately want.

   to all xxx


----------



## yogabunny

good luck for tomorrow tilly


----------



## tinkerbell78

just want to wish you the best of luck tilly,I know I havnet been on here before but we are all here for the same reason and it gives us all hope that you get your bfp xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Tilly - hoping and praying you get your bfp, what a wonderful Easter present that would be 
Sending you lots and lots of    
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## hope82

Tilly - good luck for the morning. I will   for your BFP tomorrow

Xxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Good luck Tilly, ive got every finger and toe crossed for u
XXxxxxx
HUgs to everyone else x


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hope...I haven't started yet, have my nurse consultation next Tuesday and start DR when they tell me after that  

Tilly...wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow       


Xxx


----------



## TillyT

Afraid it's a bfn for us,I know I'm posting early but I've been awake since 4am, just had to test then.

Disappointed and deflated is probably underestimating how I'm feeling right now.

To be honest not sure if I can put myself through all this again... I'm sure a lot of you will understand that feeling. I was diagnosed with POF at 29, almost 3 years ago now, so donor egg treatment was our only chance, we gave it our best shot, it wasn't meant to be.  We have talked about adoption as a possibility, it is something we're not ruling out, but for the moment I need to live a bit of life we've been missing for almost 6 months since our donor was found and this all started, plan a holiday, perhaps even have a glass of wine!

 and   to all going through this journey.

Xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Tilly, so so sorry  . There are no words, it is just so unfair and so tough.
I can understand what you are saying, take some time to grieve and make some nice plans that have nothing to do with TTC. 
Look after yourself and DH. Lots of love xxx


----------



## hope82

I'm so sorry Tilly   xxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Oh Tilly - I am so very sorry, I was really hoping it was going to be a different result    It's so unfair. It sounds like a good plan to take some time out and not to have the worry, stress and pressure of treatment. Spoil yourself.
Take care 
Fi xxx


----------



## hope82

Morning Daydreamer - Good luck for next week then    

xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Oh Tilly, I am so sorry   as the others have said it is just so unfair and the world is so cruel sometimes   Give yourselves some time and spoil yourselves  

xxx

Thank you hope  

xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Tilly thinking of you I am so sorry for your loss xxx
Girls I hav a quick question, I am taking Suprecur for down regulating, the chemist explained that once opened can only be used for 7 days, of course I forgot this and I used it up until yesterday from the 18th of March, anyone know will there be a fallout from this or experienced same??

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Katiebells - I hadn't heard this   . Nurse didn't say anything about that and I'm pretty sure I didn't read anything like that on the leaflet? I used it on my fresh cycle and am on it at the moment. Can't remember how long one bottle lasted last time though? I just used it daily until it was empty...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Katiebells - I also used that on one of my cycles, but as Delilah said I also just used it until it was gone, nurse didn't say any different. If you're worried then call your clinic for advice, but I'm sure it will ve fine   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ask the ff pharmacist re supercur


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

I just looked on my bottle - It sayd use within 15 days of opening. I'm on 0.5ml daily and pretty sure it'll be finished way before then anyway


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga bunny - popping on to say massive GOOD LUCK for today. Really hope all goes well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Tilly -  hope you are doing ok xxxx


----------



## hope82

Morning ladies,

How are we all feeling this morning?

Well I woke up this morning and AF has arrived so its all go for my scan next Thursday  
Still got this headache but not feeling as crabby (hubby is pleased)

How's everyone getting on? 

Xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hope - Glad AF arrived for you   Fingers crossed all our nasty symptoms will lessen once we start on the tablets.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

PS. Good luck for your scan today Yogabunny, hope all is well  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - hope your scan goes well today  
Hope - glad af showed her ugly face, at least now it's full steam ahead  
Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Yogabunny....wishing you lots and lots of good luck for your scan today  

Great news Hope, you must be relieved  

Hope everyone else is OK xxxx


----------



## hope82

Thank you ladies  

Yogabunny - Good luck today, will be thinking of you


----------



## yogabunny

thank you ladies, unfortunately it's bad news for me. no sac anymore, so i have miscarried. Very sad, but have already had lots of tears so not as bad today as i thought. i may be back as i want to see how you get on, and maybe we will be back for our frosties. 
lots of luck to you and thank you so much for your suppport xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Oh Yogabunny I'm so sorry to read this   Life just isn't fair is it? Especially when it comes to the matter of infertility. Take as much time out as you need, and you know we are all here for you if you need to chat. Take care of eachother xxxx


----------



## hope82

yogabunny - I am so sorry   i had a MC last year so i know how you are feeling.

Lots of luv and hugs,

Amy xxx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Yogabunny
I'm so sorry, I'm still around reading all your posts ladies.
Rest, relax, recoup do something that makes you laugh have fun gain. Strength and then fight back..... Keep strong

Thinking of you
Beck xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Oh yogabunny hun I am so so sorry to read this   I really hoped and prayed it would have all been OK . Send you lots of love and big hugs 

As MDD says we are all here for you.



Take care of yourselves and each other and take all the time you need to grieve 

xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Oh yogabunny - I am so very sorry for your loss, how sad. Take some time out and take good care of yourself. I wish I could change things and give everybody the happy ending they deserve.
Take care sweetie
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

thank you lovelies


----------



## Katiebells

Yogabunny I am so sorry huny, you are such a good support on this thread I hope you know if you need it we are here, thinking of you xxx


----------



## charlie14

Yogabunny so sorry to hear this.

I did my first Buserelin injection today can't remember the injection stinging, is it normal to have a red mark and itching in that area afterwards its easing off now though


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - here's a special piccies for you honey


Charlie14 - yes I had that same sensation after jabbing, you could always put a pack of peas on the area before jabbing, so that you don't feel as much. Happy jabbing 

Love to all
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

thanks girls, thanks for the piccy Fi. I am so sad, tears keep coming, but booking a trip to portugal where an old friend hires out campervans, should be the perfect break, then follow up at clinic with my preferred doctor who specialises in early pregnancy, on 18th April, hoping she can help us with what we should do next.  x


----------



## Helen78

Yogabunny- I'm so sorry to hear of your loss hun. I hope you enjoy your break away in the sunshine and that you and DH take good care of each other  

Hello to everyone else   hope you're all ok?

H xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga -     I am so so so sorry, this is all too cruel. Please stay right here and we can help you with and through whatever you decide next, even if it is just to wait. I think we have built up proper friendships and support in here not just for when FET is happening. You are such a big and important part of that. Take time out if you need it but we are all right here as ever should you need us. I did fresh cycle with support if this thread and so have been here ages. Whichever way thus FET goes I can't think about leaving you all!!

Perhaps I am being selfish because you are such a great and positive comfort on here but you do what you need to.

Xxxxx   xxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

thank you sunny, to be honest i think i will need you all, i have become quite reliant on FF. Especially this lovely thread. xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Yogabunny huny you are the heart of this thread your always so quick to respond and have a kind word for everybody I just hope we can support you through this as much as you have supported us xxx


----------



## dotty84

Thinking of u yoga, i went through exactly the same thing in Jan, heartwrenching isnt it?It does get easier, big hugs to u   xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Agree with everything sunny and katiebells have said

Thinking of you yogabunny   

Xxx


----------



## yogabunny

thank you  daydreamer and katiebells  katiebells, i think my quick responses show how much i need to get my life back !!? 
dotty thank you, so sorry you had to go through this too


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yogabunny - Agree with what everyone above has said!   Please stick around, we all need you and your loveliness! xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Yogabunny huny you have a life its focused on getting pregnant and this is a good place to be on during that journey as we are all going through this. I have found in the past that most people dont get it, so on this cycle I have decided to keep quiet about it apart from dh of course..... and to use ff as the support.
Hope all the rest of you girls are ok this bank holiday weekend, I will be doing, oh yes thinking about getting pregnant....
xxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Are you all ok, having good weekends? Sunny are you back? how was your holiday? Fairyfi how is your time off?

afm - Holiday booking today, friends campervans all booked out, so we are now going to spain near granada, up in the mountains, beautiful, can't wait, go next wednesday. I am starting to do yoga again slowly, that is interesting after so long resting! aches, pains!  Generally in need of a good stretch! 

i have made a list of questions for the doc and going to ask about doing a hysteroscopy and getting tubes checked again for fluid (Has anyone else done this? NHS or private?) - my ideal would be to get this done and then do a FET with our remaining little ones, hopefully transfer 2 this time, and going to ask for antibiotics.


----------



## Fairy Fi

I hope that whatever stage of treatment you're at, you're all able to enjoy a nice time with loved ones, family and friends  And of course munch lots of choccie 

Yogabunny - great that you're treating yourselves to a hol , just the job. I hope you feel nice and relaxed when you come back, ready to go for it again. My time off isn't quite going to plan with everyone being I'll, first Charlie with temperature and cough, then me with cold, cough and gammy eye, then DH with temperature  So we've not really been feeling up to much which I feel bad about, but hey what can I do when I have no energy! At least I feel well enough to eat choc   

Sending you best wishes at Easter time and I hope it's a time of new life and beginnings with a whole hoard of bfps  
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hello lovely ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing OK? 

Yogabunny...how are you doing Hun? Thinking of you   that holiday sounds lovely and I am sure it will be just what you need, I bet you can't wait until Wednesday to get away from it all! I only had hysteroscopy with both my laparoscopies so I am guessing the process would be different? It's good to hear that you are starting to get a little plan together, it is so hard to look to the future sometimes but you are strong and doing the right thing looking forward 

Awww Fi another lovely pic   you know how to put a smile on our faces   hope you have had a lovely Easter

Afm, nurse consultation tomorrow to get things started-eek!! I am concerned as I have had major hard bloating in my lower abdomen for a few days I am worrying I have another cyst and we won't be able to start for a while...although I seem to be concerned about everything these days with all this   hopefully just my mind going overdrive again!! My DH said I look pregnant which really upset me, what a cruel blow to look it and not be after everything, bless him he didn't mean to upset me 

Lots of love and   to everyone xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

How is everyone doing? 

Had my nurse consultation today for FET. All being well I should have prostap (or is it provera??) injection in a couple of weeks to get things started...can't believe it has come round so quickly. We talked lots about risks of embryos not surviving , i think my clinic is much lower than others, but as she said they are there and funded so we just have to do as they say and hope for the best   trying not to think too much about it ... As we all know it either work or it won't. Fingers crossed for the former (for us all)  

She did a scan and not sure what the bloating is, I started bleeding too just as a I got to hospital but only finished period a week ago I just have to keep them up to date with how I get on. She did mentioned there may be a cyst but it may be due the fact I look like I am going to ovulate over the next couple of days so we will see, hopefully it will all pass.

Lots of love to everyone 
Xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Ps...managed to get gestone injections prescribed, I told them I was concerned and wanted to try something different. I showed them my multiplying red marks on my skin again and they were concerned too so agreed but I have to go back to GP as well if I can ever get an appointment that is!!! 

I will have a lumpy sore bum but at least my mind will be at ease over it!! 

Xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey everyone,  back from my week away feeling so much more relaxed and now rearing to go... tho my poor liver now needs a break from all the cava we drank!! Scan on friday to see how my linning is thickening and fingers crossed we might get a date for transfer.
Yogabunny I was so sad to read ur post, I wish with all my heart ur dreams come true next try xxx
Ive read a few posts on here about the marks being left behind by the injections. .. well ive been injecting buseralin for 4 weeks now and only in the last 4 days have I finally stopped scratching.. my legs look like ive slept in a mosquito infested swamp pit with no repellent on, really red and angry, I sunbathed in shorts on holiday as I was so embarrassed! ! But when I showed the nurse at the hospital she wasn't worried and they have finally gone down.
Hope everyone is doing ok xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

ozzycat, thanks for your message, glad to hear you had a good holiday. Were you in Spain? Whereabouts? I need to do a weather check as it has been rainy in the south od spain and we are praying for the sun to be back when we go next week!

daydreamer, well done at getting the injections, i'm sure will make you feel more confident. i am asking for hcg and progesterone monitoring, not included for nhs patients so i will pay if i have to. not long now for you.

fairyfi, what a shame you were all poorly, it's always the way when we stop and have a break! Hope you enjoyed the choccie anyway and having some time away from work.

katiebells, you're right hun, i think i put too much pressure on myself to be doing everything when its fine to focus on trying to get pregnant , i am going to think to myself that this year is ivf year and after that we'll see where we are at.

hello sunny, MDD, diamond, charlie14, becki,  helen, dotty, hope, anniemoon and everyone else reading.


----------



## Ozzycat

Yogabunny we were very naughty and after a hellish last 6 months we treated ourselves to 5* in Barcelona as well as 3 nights up in the hills. Some days we sunbathed some days we sat by a fire wrapped in blankets (private message me for recommendations for restaurants/ bars etc as we go all the time) but for anyone having a hard time, if u get a few days to get away then do.  Ive got a new head on and I feel so much more alive and ready to face this challenge head on... and me and hubby, well for a change it wasn't all about making babies ;-)
Xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

oh cool, yes we love it there, i lived in Barcelona for a couple of years and got together with dh out there when he came to visit, so it still feels like home. Never done the 5 star thing though! Sounds perfect. We're down in alpujarras this time, near granada, totally different, but also one of my favourites. Both good spots for a bit of romance, so looking forward to it


----------



## hope82

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all ok  

Yogabunny - I hope you have been ok. Have been thinking of you   

afm - Well AF arrived last Thursday so i have got my first scan tomorrow (my birthday) to check the lining of my womb so i hope all goes to plan   
Im not suffering with the headaches as much but still a bit crabby   Still trying to keep really positive and up- beat  

How is everyone else feeling? 

xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All - back refreshed from Ireland! We did everything: Kyaking, surfing, swimming, hiking, climbed up a frozen waterfall in Blue Stacks and played in snow on a peak with no one for miles - bliss!!! Now back to reality sat here in waiting room at Eastborne fertility unit. Scan to check womb lining and then hopefully to get date for transfer!!! Eeek

Will read back and catch up when home on computer.

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

sunny that sounds amazing, hope the scan is all good. x


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Yoga! How are you doing? A holiday is a great plan hope the sun returns for you! 

Scan was good thanks. Triple later and 10.2mm. ET next Thurs 11th. They will thaw 10am that morning. Going to then plan all sorts of nice things to occupy my 2ww! We are booked to go to Morrocco on 1st May but I can't go if BFP!! I like this deal at least would be nice thing to do if bfn and if BFP I don't care at àll about missing out!

Right - at Garden centre to get logs for the fire better actually get out of car and get then xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

good result on the scan! good deal with a holiday in may as well, if you need to cancel you will be very happy! 
i am doing ok, i really can't get my working head on, but apart from that i am feeling better every day xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Ozzycat, glad to hear you are feeling relaxed and had a nice break  

hope, great news and good luck for scan tomorrow, hope all is as it should be....also   for tomorrow    Hope scan goes to plan and you can have a lovely day  

Sunny, your break sounds great   And fab news on your scan!!! I love your plan for booking holiday just incase, hopefully you won't be going though  

Yoga...thinking of you as always    How are you doing hun?

xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Yogabunny - thinking of you. Sending you hugs.

Ozzycat - good to hear you sounding positive 

Sunny- everything crossed for you x

AFM - Just had my transfer. Strong little snowflake survived the thaw intact. Grade 1+ 6 cell snow baby now snuggling in. Please decide to stay...

Love and positive thoughts to everyone. 

Annie x


----------



## hope82

Daydreamer - Thanks   Hope all goes well tomorrow and i can enjoy the rest of my birthday!

annie.moon - Glad you ET went well   you get a BFP 

xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Annie Moon - Brilliant news!!!!  Just what I needed to hear today (now I have a date for ET I am worried about the thaw).  Hoep 2ww goes swiftly and ends with a BFP!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Oooooo Annie thats such exciting news, lots of sticky good luck and hope ur little frostie is snuggling down nicely,  he/she is gonna be there a while xx
Happy birthday for tomorrow Hope, got everything crossed for you that it goes well at the scan and u can relax and enjoy the day. 
Sunny, u put my week away to shame, all I did was drink cava and eat copious amounts of tapas! ! But very exciting news that u have a transfer date, dont worry about ur little frostie,  he/she will thaw no problems. 
To all the other lovely ladies, hope you've all had a worry free day Xxxxx


----------



## hope82

Thanks Ozzycat   Will let you all know how i get on tomorrow  

Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## yogabunny

good luck for tomorrow hope, hope that you have a treat or two planned for your birthday too x


----------



## Sunny12

Hope - Good luck and let's hope this is a great birthday for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie.moon

Good luck tomorrow Hope  

Annie


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey, was wondering if anyone else has felt really sick on the estradiol patches?? Im on 2 now and last night felt so sick and not much better this morning. . Great day to decide to go back to work.... aaaarrrrhhhh need cava!!!!


----------



## ttc79

Hi all. Will catch up with personals later but got question what is peoples views on getting hair highlighted during this? Am currently in lining thickening stage xx


----------



## hope82

Morning my lovelies,

Well scan went well   Lining is where they want it to be so i have just had my first 6 tablets of Progynova (i will be rattling) Got to go back next Friday for my 2nd scan so hopefully all will be OK  
The nurse looked at my file from last year and at my 2nd scan i was at 8.44mm so hopefully i will react the same as last time

Just got back in to the office and i have had lots of lovely birthday cards and presents from the girls so it's an afternoon of tea and cake for me  
Going out with all my family tonight to the new Italian restaurant that has just opened so I'm really looking forward to that. 
My mom passed away 18 months ago so have  been thinking about her a lot this morning. Missed my usual morning phone call with her singing happy birthday to me down the phone    but i know she's with me today and will be just as happy as i was with the result of the scan  


I have read a lot of stories on here that eating 5 Brazil nuts a day is good for your lining so i just been and got some. I didn't eat them the last time but i thought i would give it a whirl this time round. Is it true that they are good for the lining??

How are you all feeling today?


----------



## yogabunny

hi everyone xx

great news annie, PUPO!!! have you got anything planned for the 2ww?

ozzycat, i had tablets and they didn't make me ill but just felt a bit swollen and fuzzy for first few days! i'm sure your body is just adapting x

ttc, i've been avoiding hair dye as i wasn't sure, but i think really it is fine until after ET or a BFP

hope, great news hun. sorry to hear about your mum, i'm sure she is with you today wishing you lots of happiness. i ate a few brazil nuts before and after ET supposed to help wit implantation as they have selenium, i got fed up with the taste and treated myself to some belgian choc versions from M&S! I recommend them! xx


I need to make work calls today, been avoiding it and dealing with real world... man up yoga bunny !


----------



## hope82

Ah thanks yogabunny   i hope she is too.

How are you feeling now? xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi Hope, I'm ok, thank you, I do feel wiped out and can't be bothered which is not my normal self. I think I am going through the stages, I was so sad, now i feel annoyed that everything did not work out and just want to get on with another cycle and some more investigations. I am on holiday count down though that is keeping me going. I'm going to take a walk to get some fresh air now, and some much needed chocolate! xx


----------



## hope82

It,s normal hun, i felt the same last year. It does get easier  

Enjoy your walk and have some chocolate for me  

xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Hi Girls,
I am struggling to get time to sit down and get to post, Im refusing to comply and use a smartphone!!!!!!
Hope Happy Birthday hopefully this will be your year xx
Yogabunny huny how u doing?
TTC I got my hair highlighted following a bfp just told her to lay off the roots and the scalp, I think she thought I was a bit loopy but she did as I asked.
Ozziecast, sunny, annie how are you doing?
Daydreamer u must be progressing?
Hi to everyone elsexxx
Afm have had two scans and 1 intralipid all going well so far. Having serious night sweats and headaches Im not too sure if they are from the steroids or the suprefact. Nervous around the thaw hoping and praying that my little blasties will get the chance they deserve.
xxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Congratulations on your transfer and being PUPO Annie   sending you lots of luck and positive vibes   

Great news about your scan hope   and glad you have had a lovely birthday   so sorry to hear about your mum   Agree with yoga I am sure she is with you today Hun  

I am going for choc Brazil nuts too, should I start them just before transfer? I tried last time but didn't know they were that important and stopped after a couple of days  

Glad to hear you are starting to feel less sad and as you say going through the stages. I cannot believe how strong you are Hun, big   allow yourself the time you need...of course you won't feel totally yourself right now. I hope you and you OH are looking after each other, just take one day at a time and plan your next steps if it helps  

Katiebells, hello!! Glad to hear all is going well so far! Will be   for your embies to thaw, I am sure they will be just fine Hun   things progressing slowly with me but that's fine as once this is all over if it doesn't work I will go into serious panic as DH wants a break (can't blame him but I don't !!) hope drugs will come soon! Had counselling at clinic today, not sure what I made of it really  

Hope everyone else is well?! 

Big  to all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## yogabunny

thank you hope, i had some chocolate for you and me and all of us!!  

daydreamer, a few brazil nuts for about 5 days before and 5 days after transfer, walnuts would work too... who knows if they do the job, but i will do it again next time, I'm prepared to throw everything at it. Do you think the counsellor helped, I am considering going for a pair of ears but sometimes I think I am better sticking to friends and family ... 

what is this weather? I am off to the gym to set up a trial this afternoon, David Lloyd are doing £14 for 14 days, so going to start it when I get back from holidays. They have lovely gyms (and steam rooms) that I can't afford, so a cheap trial will be perfect! xx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hello ladies well its finally all go for  me, linning is 11.7mm, (cava definitely helped with that) I can finally stop buseralin and I've got a transfer date of thur 11th april, same as Sunny  
So excited,  nervous, worried excited. .. its finally happening!!!
Hope everyone is doing well, glad u had a lovely bday Hope
XXxx


----------



## yogabunny

11.7mm is great ozzycat, it's happening! Very exciting.


----------



## hope82

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well today  

Ozzycat - thats great news   Got everything crossed for you!!!

AFM - I did my injection this morning and as normal checked that there wernt any air bubbles so i carried on. When i took the needle out of the auto inject pen there were tiny bubbles at the needle end Called and checked with my clinic and she said that i will be ok but told me to try and just use the needle on it's own without the auto inject.

Is anyone else just using the needle on its own? Does it hurt? 

xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

I cant advice on that one Hppe, even after 5 weeks, I bite down on a pillow and squeal like a piglet as my husband does the injection! ! But he uses just the needle and syringe
X


----------



## hope82

Thanks Ozzycat, was a bit worried when i saw the air bubbles   glad i called the clinic cause i would have panicked  

Does your husband "jab" the needle or do it soft 

xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

He definatly dosnt jab as I would kill him he just pushes it in I guess... if it helps, buy some numbing cream from boots called Emla cream and put it in 1hr before, I did that for a few weeks until I became really brave ) (got/had a really bad needle phobia b4 I started ivf). I also found the inner thigh was less painful. Have a look on utube for advice.. hubby learnt by watching a transvestite give himself hormone injections!!
Hope that helps x


----------



## hope82

Ha ha that has made me laugh  

I put mine in my stomach so will do it in the morning and see how i get on??

Thanks for all you help!

How are you feeling?

xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hello lovely ladies,
Sorry not posted for a while but I've been under weather with a virus, so havent been feeling great and not been sleeping well, which is just typical being the holidays, grrrrrrr    I have been reading though. Sounds as if quite a few are you are well under way with treatment, I have every single thing possible crossed for you all and hope those bfps come rolling in   
Sorry no personals but I will soon.
Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Only me again  
Just thought I'd post some dancing animals to bring on the pma and wish you all a happy Friday  

A dancing black cat to bring you all lots of luck  
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Yoga...Thank you, so glad I don't have to started eating them yet!!! I am not sure what I made of the counselling, it was strange really. I initially left and said to DH 'well what a waste of time' and he agreed but now I feel that maybe I was a bit harsh? I am quite open with people around me about my feelings, I have always been an open book so I think I expected too much maybe from the counsellor...I wanted something back but I don't know if that is what it's all about? She was very lovely and said some things that made sense but it mostly seemed to be generic sayings and some of my major issues were brushed under the carpet...I kept feeling like I needed to cry but I didn't feel that I was allowed, that she wouldn't like it ... DH said I need therapist and a psychiatrist rather than a counsellor   Charming!! I am going to go to another session as I think it is too early to judge maybe. I would advise you to try it out, you have nothing to loose hun... The steam room sounds lovely, though not sure about the gym   will be a good way to de-stress though


Great news ozzycat    Wow 2 transfers on 1 day...I hope it is a special day for you guys    

Hope, how are you doing the injections? I have a needle phobia but it is a lot better since starting IVF. It is so important that you are relaxed (the evenings I wasn't it was painful!!) I sit down on the edge of the sofa/bed so my stomach sticks out a little and DH kneels to the side of me, whichever side he is injecting and holds the skin and softly injects. I found this to the the best way for me, everyone is different but I also found the outsides of the stomach was much less painful than the middle. Do you do your own injections?

Lovely to hear from you Fi, so sorry you are not feeling well. Hope you are feeling better soon  

I am excited too about all the upcoming BFPs!! (positive thinking ladies)    

xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Ozzycat- how exciting!! Everything crossed for you.

Fairy Fi- lovely to hear from you. Sorry you've not been feeling well.

AFM - feeling so much more positive this time round. But so tired! Anyone else felt like that on progynova and cyclogest? I'm taking quite a lot and doc says (all being well) to carry on with them until 12 weeks. Eek!

Friday love to all,

Annie xx


----------



## hope82

I do the injections myself. Not scared of needles or anything but just wanted to prepare myself incase they hurt more than when you use the auto inject. 
I always do mine around the middle of my belly just under my belly button, always more uncomfortable on my right side for some reason.....like a little electric shock 

Lovely to read that all you ladies are doing well


----------



## Sunny12

Ozzcat - let's hope that is a v v lucky day!!!! Excitin!!! Xxxx

Fairy Fi - hope you are feeling better xxx

Hope - I did not have the auto thing I'm afraid, old school injection. Hope it is ok

Just put money on Sunnyhillboy in grand nationàl and clearly science tells us if he wins I will get pregnant and have a boy

Xxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Oh fairyfi hope you are feeling better?
Hope try not fret about injections if your worried about the stinging you can change your needle following extracting the special liquid.........
Daydreamer I am glad your finding the counselling useful, it was recommended to me by an old consultant but thats why he is old and I got rid of him!!!!!!!!!! Like you I am an open book and have a good idea what I can manage.
Im going to try the brazils nuts just to throw the kitchen sink at this.
Ozzycat you are very brave I wouldnt let DH near me, it took him a few years to get used to me injecting myself, men!!!!
Anniemoon congrats on PUPO   
AFM Next scan tuesday, the last 2 times I have had appointmentss at the clinic I met 2 girls I know.... that Id rather they dont know.....Hope thats not a bad sign...
Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## hope82

Thanks for all your advice, I'm sure I will be ok  

I hope you all have a lovely relaxing weekend xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Thanku for all the lovely messages and im super excited and feeling positive for next week.
Fairy fi, im loving the dancing cats, they look like my old cat ozzy who looked exactly like that whenever she tried to get into the kitchen cupboard to get her dreamies out.
Have a lovely weekend everyone and stay positive and strong
Xxxx


----------



## ttc79

Hi all , lots of activity on here , try get round to reading and replying soon xx but in the meantime hoping everyone is well xx

AFM - had scan yesterday , lining at 9.5mm so transfer week on monday for a 5 day blast  am so excited , seems to have taken forever to get to this stage can hardly believe it actually gonna happen  just the thaw of wee embies to get past now


----------



## yogabunny

hello ttc - exciting  

lots of good things happening here, loving the dancing cats Fi and sunny yes that would be the logical conclusion  

happy weekends everyone


----------



## annie.moon

Ttc - how exciting! xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi, how is everyone doing?

Hope, maybe try them a bit further outwards, I found near belly button awfully painful but I can be cringe about belly buttons  

Lol sunny, love your logic for grand national? Did it win?? 

TTC, great news! Exciting, bet you can't wAit to get little embies back in!! 

Everyone else, sending lots of love and positive thinking all round   xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hi ladies, 

Do you mind if I join you ?  I have been reading for a little while but thought I'd post and say hi.  

Yoga bunny   sorry to hear your news, x

Katie, that's annoying meeting people you know at your appointments, it would make me feel uncomfortable too.

Hope, goodluck with the injections, I did them in my leg the first two cycles but this time I've been doing tummy, some hurt and some don't .. It's weird but you will be fine, i nvr had the auto pen xx

Annie congrats on being PUPO   how much progynova and cyclogest are you taking? Xx

I had a second lining scan yesterday as it wasn't thick enough the week before, all is well now I'm over 8mm so am booked in for ET on Wednesday.  Started cyclogest yesterday, it made me feel awful last time but so far so good.
Hi to anyone I've missed xxxxxx


----------



## hope82

Hi ladies, 

Hope you have all had a nice day. I've been painting our spare room all day. Can't believe the time  
Did the injection this morning without the auto inject and it was fine.
No headache today either so good news  

How's everyone feeling today? Xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Hi bearbones. Welcome 

Ooh you're getting close. Exciting!!

I'm taking 5 progynova and 3 cyclogest daily. Not feeling bad. Just so tired since transfer...

Look forward to chatting with you. This is a very supportive thread.

Annie xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi bearbones!!   how exciting ET on Wednesday!! 

Glad you are feeling better with headaches hope and well done on such a productive day   I started cleaning but did 2 rooms and got bored so I gave up  

Annie, hope you are managing to get some rest Hun

Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Morning,

I'm taking 6 progynova (they doubled the dose when my lining wasn't thick enough last week) but just the 2 cyclogest. Have you got time off work during your 2ww?

Hi daydreamer  

Glad your injection was ok Hope.


----------



## yogabunny

morning ladies   

hope - well done on being so productive with the spare room! and getting the injections sorted, i've never had the pen, but i find very slowly works for me

hi annie - i found the estrogen made me sleepy, but it seemed to level off a bit as i got used to it, i was only on 3 though

welcome bearbones - wow wednesday ET, not long til PUPO!!

katie - i saw someone from my old work last time i was at the clinic, i pretended i hadn't seen her, and i'm sure she did the same. i really like her, but hardly know her and is not the place for a quick chat is it!


----------



## hope82

Hi ladies,

How's everyone's weekend been??

Can I ask what PUPO means ?? 

I've had a very productive weekend?  Sorted all my spare room and painted it and then been cleaning the house since 7am this morning?! Think I'm nesting lol
No headaches again today thank The Lord but feeling a bit crampy. Presume it's the pregynova thickening up the lining

Just relaxing for the rest of the day now with DH watching a few films in our Pjs  

Xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hope, 
You are nesting! PUPO is pregnant until proved otherwise  
Enjoy your films xx


----------



## hope82

Ohhh I get it now  

Thanks Hun, hope your ok xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey ladies, so lovely to see the sun has finally come out.  Weve spent the weekend baking and cooking food for next week so ive got lots of yummy healthy meals and dont need to worry about what to eat, esp on Thursday. 
Hope, ive been cramping like crazy at times,  fingers crossed its a good sign the linning is getting nice and thick! !
Bearbones, welcome to this wonderful support network,  its been so lovely receiving messages of support,  ots really helped when you feel low.
And great timing,  uve gpt ur transfer on wed and me and sunny are thurs and the other girlies seem to be hot on our heals so fingers crossed over the next few weeks well all be getting lots of BFP's    
Enjoy what's left of the weekend
Hugs
XXxxx


----------



## hope82

Sounds like the perfect weekend ozzycat   what have you cooked nice?

Fingers crossed it is the lining getting nice and thick!! 

Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh ozzy (lol that auto corrected and called you lazy!) send some this way  . Well done, what a great idea.  Are you having any time off work?  I'm off from weds so I can potter round the house for a few days without any stress.  I have to leave at 530am tomorrow and won't get home til 9pm so I don't need days like that after ET.  

Fingers crossed for lots of successful ET and BFPs very soon xx

Xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

It seems that things are going well in the run up to transfer for everyone, it's going to be a busy few weeks on here let's hope it's a lucky few weeks too!!

Fi..hope you are feeling better?

Yogabunny...how are you doing Hun?   bet you can't wait to get away! 

Xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hope I made an engagement cake for my best friend s party yesterday and today weve cooked spag bowl, beans and lentil dishes, stuffed aubergines,  hubbys a chef so never short of yummy food :-D
Bearbones, works been really good and im taking thur--sat off work and then im rest days (work shifts) till the following wed so im stocking up on books and boxsets so I can rest.
Hospital says that I can go back to work the next day but I did that last time and miscarried so im not taking any chances this time... me and hubby joke that hes going to have to turn me in bed so I don't get bed sores!!
Has anyone done the pineapple thing on the day of transfer?? I did it last time but not sure weather tp bother again?? 
Anyway hope everyone has had a lovely weekend and fingers crossed for a good week for all of us xxx


----------



## yogabunny

yum ozzycat! 
daydreamer i cannot wait 3 sleeps. 
 for great linings and ETs - Look forward to hearing all your 2ww chats when i get back and the run up to heaps of BFPs    

Have been out for some shopping and some eating with a friend today, so nice to see the sunshine. Tried to clear out my shoes when I got home, while I looked for what shoes to take on holiday, but decided that they are all needed and have just put them all back in wardrobe where they belong!! x


----------



## Ozzycat

Yogabunny,  have a fantastic holiday,  spoil urself and I hope you come back feeling refreshed and relaxed, u deserve it.  And my advice... if u can't decide which shoes to take... take them all, just get hubby to carry the case  
Xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Lol the logic on shoes is brilliant!! I do with same with all our stuff, i say lets have a clear out and lots gets put in bags and I gradually take it all out until there is a couple of t-shirts left - everything else is essential   anyway a girl can never have too many shoes I say!!  

Agree with ozzycat - take them all & let hubby do the carrying   

Ozzycat hope you are well hunny xxx


----------



## Helen78

Evening lovely ladies,

Just popped on to say hello, I still read a lot but just recently I seem to be permanently too tired to reply!! 

Eeeek, so exciting that there are so many transfers coming up, hopefully theres going to be lots of lovely BFP's  

Ozzy- can I borrow your DH? mine makes cereal look complicated!!!  

Yoga- have an amazing holiday hun, when do you go? I always end up being sensible about which shoes I take and then at least once end up wearing shoes that don't really match my outfit cos the ones I want aren't with me!!! Grrrr  

 and   to all

H xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi Helen   hope everything is going well with you xxx


----------



## hope82

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all ok?

Need to ask a question....... Is anyone else REALLY tired?? I'm on buserelin and 6 progynova a day. I was asleep at 9.30 again last night. Been the same all over the weekend? 
Can't remember me being this tired last time

Xxx


----------



## Esha82

Hi Everyone, hope you dont mind me joining this thread 

Hoping to have a natural FET transfer on Wed or Thurs this week....eeeeeekkkkkkkkkk so excited.

Hope I remember feeling really tired on the HRT when I did a mediacted FET.  Hope you have a bit more energy today 

x x x x


----------



## Ozzycat

Hi Esha, welcome to this lovely thread. . Thats such exciting news that uve got ur transfer this week, make sure u tell us when so we can wish u lots of luck
Ur definitely in the right place, theres a few of us having our frosties put back in this week.. ..
Im really excited but absolutely terrified! !!!
Hope,  I don't feel tired but am still having bouts of quesness! !
And im happy to "pimp" out my hubby to anyone as long as the money's right  
Have a lovely monday ladies xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Esha82 - Welcome! Good luck for your transfer, super exciting that it's so close!

hope82 - The Buserelin always makes me sper tired and spaced out, alongside having headaches. Haven't started my progynova yet, so no idea how that's going to make me feel   . Just try to get as much rest as you possibly can, our bodies go through a lot dealing with all these meds.

AFM - Sorry for lack of updates/personals, have been away to my parents chalet in Wales for the last week so fell off the face of the Earth a little bit! It was lovely and relaxing though, just what we needed. I'm now 2 weeks into DR, and AF arrived last night, followed by horrible cramps this morning   . Glad she's showed up though, it's one step closer. Been fairly spaced out on DR again, although symptoms don't seem to be quite as bad as they were last time...yet!! One week tomorrow until baseline scan,   I'll be able to get started on the Progynova after that.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope82

Thanks ladies   Ive woken up a bit now!! Cant believe how tired i am?

Some really exciting things going on then this week for everyone!!!  Sending lots of   and   to everyone

xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All!

I did a bit responce this morning on the train but it got lost somehow!! V fristrating! I will try again:

*Yoga* - Holiday time!! Brilliant you deserve a lovely break and some relaxing xxxx

*MDD * - Sorry about the cramps but great that she is here so everything is moving as it should xxxxx

*Ozzy* - I must admit I am getting close to my manic "thawing stats" Googling....... Been away for weekend and not thinking about it all. Thursday seems to be approaching v fast now. You doing ok? Doing anything special? I have been keeping my feet warm and will start brazil nuts tomorrow I think xxxx

*Hope* - I was v sleepy during freash cycles and the FET, dreamt a lot but slept alot. My DH was calling me a doormouse last week xxxxx

*Esha* - Welcome! You are on the same sort of timetable as a lot of us. Thaw time coming up eeeeekkkk    .

Hello Helen, Daydreamer, Annie, Barebones, Fi and eveyone else out there xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

afm - Had a fab weekend with my best mates family. We hired a house near Portsmouth for her Mum's 60's. Lots of babies and kids of allll ages but I cope so much better when I am having treatment cos I have the hope! Pretty tired though, our room was down by the main part so up when all the kids got up really. Need an early night cos can't be tired for Thursday. Have sorted my accupuncture for pre and post transfer which is good. Then wfh on Friday and will be doing v little (moving my catch up with boss so can chill) and then get active again on teh Saturday, bit of walking nothing too major. This is allllll assuming that the thaw goes well        xxxx


----------



## hope82

Hi sunny - really glad you had a nice break 😊 and I'm sure everything will be fine for ET. 

Sorry if this is TMI but the past few days I have noticed I'm cramping and have had a increase in CM. is that normal? Worried I'm going to come on even before the embryos have gone back in??

Xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hope im exactly the same.
Lots of cramps and (CM) not sure what that stands for so im gonna guess its gooey stuff
Xx


----------



## Ozzycat

Sunny,  ill be honest,  I'm pooping myself! !! Super nervous for thursday.  Not for the procedure (tho im hoping hubby dosnt faint again!!) but for the testing part...
Work been great and im taking thur - sat off work then have 3 rest days so gonna relax and enjoy the time off...
Im not torturing myself with looking at thawing stats, that would tip me over the edge! !
Whats with keeping ur feet warm? ? Is that meant to help with implementation? ? 
Hope ur doing, glad u had time to chill out this weekend xxx
Hope everyone else has had a good start to the week x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hello lovely ladies,
It's going to be an exciting week with quite a few transfers and pupos  So here's some extra pma to top you up on a Monday  

Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## hope82

Ha ha ozzycat (cervical mucus) but I like gooey stuff more 😀

So are you having the same? Was getting a bit worried Xxx


----------



## Esha82

Eveing Ladies

Mega stress   My clinic are being poo heads.  The bloods I have been posting (next day 9am delievery for £18 a pop) have not been getting up the stairs (only one flight of stairs) to them for testing before late afternoon. so they dont even have Fridays results yet....... apparently its not thier job to go down and get it   So they cant tell me anything.  Just praying that by the time they test sundays I still have time to have a transfer.  My embies were frozen on day 2, due to cancelled ET.  So as I had my surge on Sunday morning they would have to be thawed on Wed.  Just bit the bullet and decided to head down the road (live 3 and a half hours away from our clinic) early on Wed morning and hang around and hope they phone with an appointment time.  

Hope I think your ment to get increased CM leading up to ovulation so thats a good sign 

x x x


----------



## hope82

Thanks Esha82 - Im so sorry your having a bit of a rough time   Hopefully you will get sorted soon?

Would i still be ovulating while on Buserelin and Progynova?? 

xxx


----------



## Esha82

Thanks hope   I am sure it will all work out in the end ..... and breath lol

I think they give you a trigger shot to make you ovulate. Once your lining is think enough and they can see a nice big jucie follie.  But the Progynova is used to build up your lining and to grow a follie getting you ready for ovualation I think.  x x x


----------



## Katiebells

Esha welcome to the thread, your clinic sounds complex to say the least but try and park it hopefully you will get to your transfer and to much happier days x
Bearbones welcome how are you doing? I hope you find this thread a great support, I am going to take a few days off following transfer inface the day of transfer I am going to book into a hotel for the night as I hav 20month old twins that want to be lifted alot... Feel bad but just want to giv myself every chance all going well with thaw x
Hope Ozzycat I am having painful cramps this time round I dont recall them as being so bad previously. Having lots of sweats at night to the point of having to change pjs... Getting spray tan done for my sisters wedding this weekend on thursday I hope I dont sweat it off......... nxx
Yogabunny how are you doing huny? x
Fairy fi loving your elmos hope you are doing well? x
Daydreamer how are you doing? x
AFM last scan tomorrow so hopefully all will be as it should be, think my face is already starting to bloat from the steroids, I had really bad moonface previously from the steroids to the point that some people didnt know who I was........ But I really couldnt care as long as my little frosties make their journey home to mammy and daddy xxx
Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hope/Ozzy - I am also having cramps but think it is cos I started cyclogist pesseries on Saturday, I am having 5 day blast put back so Sat was pretend ovulation day so the drugs are to get hormones going as if I have ovulated therefore cramps and cm. body wants to produce cm to aid sperm to egg, little does it know I am truckîng it!!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Esha - that is really annoying, I hate anyone who says "it is not my job to...." Xxxx

Kate - hope steroids not as bad for you this time xxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Ozzy - nearly forgot! My Accupuncture lady said that cold feet can also mean cold womb, my feet always cold! So she said helps just to keep them warm if they get cold. I sit with them on hit water bottle or have a bath. Heaven knows if it makes a difference but willing to try xxxxx


----------



## hope82

Ohh I get it now   thanks my lovelies xxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Sunny thanku so much for explaining that, makes perfect sense. 
I started the same pessieries on sat aswell and also have 2 hopefully 5 day blasts going in, so fingers crossed me and u will also be giving birth on the same day!!!  ... now that would be funny..
Definitely gonna be trying the hot water bottle on feet thing, Im willing to giv it all a go
XXxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Morning all

Sunny, good tip on the warm feet, I'm definitely going to do that.  I've been eating Brazilnuts but not as regular as I prob should've. 

Ozzy what did you do with pineapple last time?  How many blasts have you got to thaw, I'm hoping for two to transfer too.

Katie, hi lovely, good for you booking into a nice hotel. I think that is important, not selfish at all.  Bet your little twins are so cute.  What day do you think you will have ET ?  Goodluck with your scan xx

Morderndaydelighlah, hope this week goes quickly and your lining is nice and thin so you can start the pills  

Helen, hi, hope you're looking after yourself  

Yoga, have a great holiday, you deserve it,  

Esha that sounds really stressful, I would be so angry   I hope you get good results today ready for weds. Xx

AFM... 24 hrs time I will be awaiting that call to hear how the thaw went


----------



## Sunny12

Barebones - wow just 24 hours! My clinic said they'd only call if did not thaw, it is being done around 10am Thurs, just when I am in Accupuncture!! Our clinic says 60% chance of successful thaw   .

Ozzy - just imagine if we did give birth in same day!!!!! Here's hoping xxxx


----------



## Esha82

Morning Ladies 

Better form today.  Clinic phoned and said that my Saturday bloods showed I was about to ovulate to I was prob right and ovulated on Sunday.  She said she would peronally go down and get my bloods and get them tested so she can phone me back with an appointment time for tomorrow.  So our thaw will be the same day Bearbones!!!  Wishing you all the luck in the world with yours.  What stage are they at and how many are you going to have put back?  Mine are day 2 so waiting to hear from them to see if they will take them on further, so might get transfer either tomorrow, thurs or Sat depending on what they say (and how they thaw eeeekkkkk)

Sunny I am off to stick my feet on the heater!!!  Good luck for Saturday!!!

Katiebell - twins wow! thats amazing.  Its going to be a nightmare trying not to pick 1/both of them up! Are they girls/boys? I have a 2 year old girl and trying to get her not to jump on me will be interesting!!!! Clinic not that complete but they just dont like doing natural FET.  All I get is 'this is why we dont like doing this' or 'it would have been easier if you had just gone with a medicated' blaa blaa blaa.  But I stuck to my guns.

Hi to everyone else!

x x x


----------



## yogabunny

lots happening, very exciting          

making me excited about doing another round soon! i want to do a natural which will probably have same response as you Esha, well done for sticking to your guns!

1 more sleep til holiday! Look forward to hearing all the good news when i am back xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Sunny they hadn't given me a time to go in at.... However the embryologist just called and said I'm booked in for 1530 tomorrow ..... What will I do all day, ahhhh!!  They tried to put me off have a double transfer AGAIN....but I am sticking with it.  So I wont hear from them now unless it goes horribly wrong, scary!!

Esha glad you stuck to ur guns, good for you, mine are blasts so they are going in tomorrow.  Fingers crossed for a good thaw for you, lots of luck xxx


----------



## Esha82

Have a great holiday Yogabunny!! Chill out and relax lots as soon the madness will start   Its a pain that so many places are against natural FET's. I think they have thier place in fertility treatment. Just stick to your guns!!  They dont seem to like them as they are harder to plan for and fit in I think.  They have less control on whats happening (or no control lol)

Bearbones   Glad they agreed to 2.  Mine insisted on SET for my first ICSI but always put 2 back in for a FET (saying that thats for a 3 day transfer) No sure what they would say about FET with blasts. I shall ask when/if they phone.  Good luck for tomorrow avo!!!28  hours and counting!!

x x x


----------



## Esha82

OK its offical.... I am well stressed   Clinic finally phones me at 3.20 to say my bloods have just not turned up and they have checked 5 times but nothing has come in today.  They say they are going to have to cancel my cycle as they cant pinpoint my surge   I asked them to hold fire until I run to the post office to find out where the hell they are.

Post office tells me they were delivered to said clinic at 6.53 this morning and signed for by one Mr Chris Bigg.

Phone the clinic back and they say oh yes they have just arrived just this minute and they will try and have them tested quickly and to just head on down in the morning.  No time for an appointment till they test the bloods, not spoked to the lab about what they are doing with my embies.  I have no idea what is happening. Think I may cry.

I hope you are all having a better day than me!

x x x


----------



## Sunny12

Esha -   that is terrible you should feed back to management when done cos that is terrible. Clearly they have had them since first thing. Hope all gets sorted in time for this cycle xxxxxxx


----------



## Esha82

Thanks Sunny, to be honest they did try putting me off doing a natural but they never really explained why.  If they had told me they have a problem with getting the bloods up the stairs lol I might have chosen differently.  If I have another go think I will move to Aberdeen for a week! x x


----------



## Ozzycat

Hello ladies... Esha, what a bad time ur having.. u really don't need this stress on top of everything else!! But fingers crossed this time tomorrow it will all be over and ur frosties will be busy burying themselves and settling in for the long haul. 
Bearbones,  less then 24hrs now for u eeeeeekkkkk. .. got everything crossed for you. 
Fingers crossed im having 2 5day blasts put back so fingers crossed for twins..
I read on the Internet that apparently the core of a pineapple is really good for implementation and u should eat it for 5 days starting on the day of transfer. . I tried it last time and didn't work,  not sure weather tp bother again? 
Yogabunny,  have a fabulous holiday,  hope you come back refreshed and relaxed and ready to take on the next challenge x
Sunny... Aaaaaahhhhhh! !! Not long now x
To everyone else I hope ur cycles are progressing forward nicely.
Im off for a "healthy" curry tonight with my bf, last bit of socialising b4 I hibernate for a week.
Xxxxxx


----------



## hope82

Hi ladies,

Hope your all ok. 

Yogabunny- hope you have a lovely holiday 😀

To all the other ladies having ET this week wishing you all the luck in the world  

AFM- scan on Friday to check lining and if all ok we will be back in next week for ET  
The past couple of days I can't tell you how tired I have been?? Still cramping and got CM a but but ghetto said its all normal so fingers crossed everything is moving in the right


----------



## hope82

They said not ghetto lol x


----------



## Katiebells

Esha OMG are they insane? I always think its a good sign if things are not running smoothly though... We got snowed in for 2 weeks between my egg collection and tranfer when I had success, we have two little girls Im glad to see someone with similar age as us jumping back in again. Its going to be hard to handle the early days of tranfer with them.... all this guilt......
Sunny wow Saturday is d day for you it really is all happening this week, I dont know if this thread will be safe with us all on the dreaded 2ww together, I am dreading it I defo become unstable!!!!!! Thats assuming if I get to that point.
Yogabunny have a great holiday you so deserve it xx
Hope like you I am very crampy to the point on occasion to be quite crappy!!!!! I dont remember it like this before, How are you doing otherwise? My tranfer scheduled for next Tuesday so we are round the same time xxxx
Bearbones how are you doing?
Ozzycat hope your doing well?
Hi to everyone else if I left anyone out sorry I am always rushing xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi lovelies,

Just a quick one from me tonight.

Bearbones & esha...good luck for your transfers tomorrow   

Yogabunny...have an amazing holiday!! Hope you have a lovely time  

Will be back tomorrow with personals 

Lots of love to everyone

Xxx


----------



## hope82

Katiebells- I don't remember being like this last time either? 
I'm feeling ok thanks, tired and crabby   getting annoyed over the stupidest things?
Hopefully I should be around the same time as you then   will relax a bit when I know my embryos have thawed ok  

How are you feeling??

Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Omg esha that is hellish, bless you. I will be thinking of you tomorrow   everything goes well.

Hi Katie, stop feeling guilty, they will be fine   I am good thank you, 1 sleep to go.  

Ozzy the pineapple recommendations are so confusing, I don't think I could chew the core, sounds pretty tough  They recommend eating pineapple to bring on labour so I get confused. I think it's high in selenium in parts so that's defo good for implantation....  

Thanks for all your good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## annie.moon

Esha - sorry to hear you're having a rubbish time. Hope things get better.

I'm pretty sure my cat has developed some kind of hormone telepathy. Since my transfer last Wednesday, she has curled up on my tummy every night. However, as I read the posts about keeping feet warm, she headed straight for them. I'm off to sleep with nice warm feet.

Good luck to everyone who has transfers this week!! xxx

Can I just ask... Has anyone else had AF-like cramps post transfer whilst on cyclogest? Have been feeling really positive and so sure I'm pregnant, but after having cramps all day, I'm terrified it's about to go wrong.

Annie xxx


----------



## hope82

Annie.moon - hope your feeling ok and your feet are nice and warm 😀

I was very crampy when I had my cycle last year and I got a BFP so it's a good sign. A lot of women have the same so try not to worry. Just keep visualising those 2 lines on a pregnancy test. 

Xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Barebones and Esha - huge good luck for today   all goes well for you both xxxxx

Ozzy - I did all the pineapple stuff the first time but not sure this time, my DH said that I got so caught up in things I should and should not do that I was stressed so I am trying to avoid that and keep calmer this time. Only time will tell if this is possible..... Accupuncture lady yesterday said that me worrying about it will not change chances of blast or thawing so I am attempting to put it out of my mind. How you doing?

Annie - love your psychic cat!!! I think cramps are one of Sudetenland effects of cyclogist xxxx

Hope - the thaw thing is so stressful, I just want time to hurry up so I can know!! Xxx

Yoga - have a fab holiday xxxx

Daydreamer - how you getting on? Xxx

Arm - big day looming tomorrow!! On train to work, playing netball at lunch and doing yoga this eve so hoping I can get some sleep! Accupuncture at 10 which is when they are doing thaw and then if all goes well I go in for 13:30   all is ok xxxxxx


----------



## hope82

Oh Sunny how exciting   

Ive got everything crossed that tomorrow goes well for you    

xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Morning ladies,  my app is also at 1.30 tomorrow so ill be thinking of u...
Im really nervous,  more so than last time, not sure why.. just got to get through today and tonight. 
Hot water bottle and cat ready to keep my feet warm after transfer. 
Anyway better crack on with motivating myself to work...
Lol xxx


----------



## Sunny12

I am now panicking - I HAVE NO CAT!!!


----------



## Ozzycat

Ha ha sunny, thats made me laugh!! Get hubby to sit on ur feet, just ask him not to fart, I don't think that sort of "warm" would be beneficial xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Good luck for today Sunny,   it all goes swimmingly  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hahaha sunny that's funny.  My cat is sleeping on her bed rather than my feet, will have to train her later tonight.

Annie the cramps are normal, your cat sounds fab.

4 hours until my transfer. Ahhhhhhhhh.  

Esha hope your day is going well xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Sunny and Ozzycat - good luck!! Let us know how it goes. My cat is sending warm feet vibes   (hope you read my previous post or that makes no sense!)

Thanks for the reassurance about the cramps lovely people. They have gone for now and no AF... Fingers crossed!

Love and positive thoughts to all of you xx Annie xx


----------



## hope82

Good luck to all you lovely ladies who are having ET in the next couple of days    

xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Bearbones - I missed you on my good luck list! There are so many transfers this week. Can't keep up!! Hope it went fabulously. Keep us posted.

Annie xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Good luck for all those with ET this week. I have everything crossed for each and every one of you  
Yogabunny - have a super duper fab holiday, hope you feel relaxed and refreshed afterwards  
Annie - cramps are totally normal, I hope they're a good sign like they were with me  
Ozzycat - bless your psychic cat, funny  
Esha - oh blimey, what a nightmare, hope things get sorted  
Hello to everyone else I've missed, thinking of you all.
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Well I am officially PUPO again,   2 blasts on board and 1 left frozen.  They thawed really well, one was 95% and one 85% so I'm pleased with that.  The transfer apparently went really well, it was much quicker and smoother than last time.  So for the next few days I will mainly be lazing about and pestering you ladies on here.  

Sunny and ozzy just one more sleep for you guys. Xx

Annie is your otd Saturday?


----------



## ttc79

congrats on being PUPO bearbones 
All the best for all you ladies having transfers over the next 2 days


----------



## Ozzycat

Bearbones,  im sooooo happy and excited for u, well done u, u should be very proud of yourself. 
I have everything crossed that ur little frosties are bedding down and making themselves comfortable for the next 9months.
Fingers crossed mine and Sunnys transfers go just as smoothly
Now go and put ur feet up with a hot water bottle and a cat   xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Congratulations on being PUPO Bearbones! Get lots of rest. My psychic cat is sending you the best vibes   

Thanks lovely Fi. I hope all is going well for you.

Sunny and Ozzy - get lots of rest this evening. I'll be sending positive thoughts tomorrow.

My OTD is not until next Thursday. Seems forever away. How can I wait another week?!

Annie x


----------



## Sunny12

Barebones - brilliant news! Huge congratulations on being PUPO!! Great thaw stats so well done your clinic!

Thank you everyone for all your good luck wishes (Anne.moon please prep psychic cat for my thaw 10am tomorrow) xxxx

Well Ozzy - the day is nearly upon us, feels like we are front row in a big roller coaster just above the drop........ Huge huge good luck hug to you cycle buddy xxxxxx

Feeling excited!!! Right of to yoga to get me some inner calm

Xxxxx


----------



## hope82

Congratulations barebones   hope your feeling well and are relaxing!!

Hope everything goes ok for everyone who is having ET tomorrow  

AFM- got my scan Friday morning so if everything ok we could be looking at Monday for ET   

Sending lots of love and positive vibes to you all

Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

I'm laying on my bed with my iPad, hot water bottle on my feet and the lunatic cat laying on my legs, well at least she is nearly at my feet.  

Annie that does seem ages, fingers crossed it flies by.  Strokes for your cat x

Sunny and ozzy, eeeek, I hope you both have a straight forward day and I will be sending positive vibes mid morning to you both. Xx

Hope, let's hope your scan goes well and you can be booked in for Monday. 

Hi fairy, ttc79 & Delilah. 

Anyone heard from esha, hope you are ok lovely. She had a long drive so maybe she is still travelling/ exhausted xx


----------



## Katiebells

Congrats Bearbones Im so excited for you xxx
Sunny Ozzycat wishing you heaps of good luck tomorrow xxxx
Hope hun you are the day before me oh thats great, can you imagine if our dreams come true wot this could mean xxxx
Esha how are you doing xx
Daydreamer hope everything is going ok xx
Annie how are you feeling? I had dreadful cramps so sounds great xx
TTC hope you are keeping well xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Bearbones - great news on your transfer woohoo, I hope your precious little embies are snuggling down and making themselves at home for the next 9 months   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## hope82

Some lovely things going on at the minute ladies!!! BFP FOR everyone 

Katiebells it is exciting isn't it   can't wait for our little embryos to be back where they belong!! Please let me know how you get on xxxx


----------



## Esha82

HAY LADIES!!!

I AM BACK! BLOODY LONG DAY! Bearbones, thats fantastic news   Well done on your 2 blasts, sounds like they thawed amazingly.  Sticky vibes.  Hope they are snuggling in already (and that your cat is helping) When is your test day?

And thanks to all you other ladies for your good wishes   They mean alot and its so nice to share with people that understand how stressfull this can be,

Well left at 6 this morn.  Got down th road at 9.30, phoned the clinic to let them know I was in town and when to come in.  1 hour later and no call, so went in to drop off my latest round of bloods.  They had no idea when they would have any results so 2 more phone calls later and 1 more trip up to the clinic after wandering round the hospital till 1.30pm!!! They phoned   Everything was fine with my bloods, surged on Sunday.  Had a scan, lining at 10.6 so they went ahead with the thaw.  First 2 survived in perfect condition.  So 2 x 6 cell 2 day embies on board YAY all came good in the end.  The clinic was just about closed when we went in for the transfer so I had 2 doctors doing as they were the only ones still there so felt rather special in the end. Now in my bed, legs up (I am sure that does not help but hay ho) with you guessed it!!!! My cat giving me a cuddle.  Fingers crossed all this cat cuddling means lots of BFP's!  

Annie moon I think you have started something here with the cat thing you know   Hope next Thrus rolls in for you soon.  Fingers crossed for you. The waiting is horrible! x x

Not long Now Hope, hope your scan goes well & Katiebells, exciting times! There will be so many of us testing around the same time. x x x

Good Luck for tomorow sunny and ozzy. will be thinking of you both!  What time are you both in?

Hi to any lovely ladies I missed 

x x x x x


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hello ladies  

Annie...hope the 2ww is going OK?? Cramps can mean anything so don't worry, I see they have gone now anyway!! Awww how lovely of your cat, they are so caring! When is your OTD?

Sunny...i am not bad thanku, just getting impatient-drugs arrive fri and if AF on time will start in week...eeeek....it's all go on here at the minute!! Wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow   you are in right place to be in acupuncture when they are thawing!! Good luck Hun  

Ozzycat....also wishing you lots and lots of good luck for tomorrow Hun  The big day is finally here!! i will be thinking of you and sunny at 1:30  

Bearbones...huge congrats on being PUPO!! That is some great thawing   hope you are resting up  

Katiebells...I am well thank you, how are things with you?

Esha...hope today went well? 

Not sure if Becki is still reading...if you are Hun thinking of you..hope you are holding up ok  

Ladies it sounds like I need to convince DH to get us a cat   although FIL is very allergic and his face swells, he visits a lot so may not be the best idea   I have a teddy monkey with a microwavable heat inside so that could work just as well?!? Although not as lovely as a little cat   during my last 2ww the snow started and we were stuck in it getting home for 3 & 1/2 hours...the next day I started bleeding so I am def keeping feet warm this time round!! 

Hello TTC, Fi, MDD, yoga (hope u r having a fab holiday), hope and anyone else I have missed? 

Lots of love & big   to all you lovelies xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Great news Esha    

Hope the eventual rather special transfer means some very good news for you    

Congrats on being PUPO  

Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Yay esha I am thrilled for you, all your hard work and determination has paid off and your little embies behaved and thawed perfectly to be back where they belong.  Well done.  My test day is 21st April, when is yours?

Daydreamer, you are getting closer to starting!!  I had transfer in the snow last time too so I'm defo keeping my feet warm this time . I think your monkey could be a cat replacement. Or maybe you could find a cat heat pad thing  

Xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Lol, good idea bearbones I will be spending the rest of my week off looking for a cat heat pad   I also read that zita west says surrounding yourself with all things orange is beneficial after transfer - superstitious I guess but if you have anything orange around its worth a go isn't it  

Is anyone taking time off work after ET? Last time I had a week off but I got very stressed and anxious on the second week when I was back...and then the bloody snow etc ....I am wondering if its better to just stay off or am I being daft? What's everyone else doing/done? 

Xxx


----------



## Esha82

Thanks Daydreamer   You can borrow my cat.  Though I am not sure how he would enjoy the post   What about investing in one of the bald ones (but god are they funny looking, appologies if anyone has one!)  Will keep my fingers crossed for no snow for you.  I took the full 2 weeks off last time.  I run a B & B now so not as easy with guests booked in though have got someone in to help me with the room  yay

Bearbones I have the 25th as my test date (but I will never hang on till then).... But will hold out as long as I can.  My AF would be due on the 22nd so with no drugs I should know by then anyway x x x


----------



## Bearbones1

Esha of course you are all natural   I won't last til 21st either  

Daydreamer, I can't think of anything orange in my house   haha. I have taken a week off as last time I worked from home but this time I don't want any stress, only problem is not being busy wil possibly make me worse.


----------



## Daydreamer88

Esha I would love to borrow your cat   haha I could get a bald cat, I think they are sweet!! Not sure DH would agree!!   good news that you have some help in, hope you manage to get some rest  

Bearbones, I can't either!! Hubby has 1 orange tshirt so I will make him wear that for ET, he will just call me crazy   I can't find anything else!! With being at home at least you can sleep as much as needed, you will be nice and snuggly and warm and you can rest. I think you soon get used to this morning and loose women  

Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Very true  

I just read that sir Richard Edwards who pioneered IVF has died today, very sad, thank goodness for him, he will definitely be a bright star up there xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

You are so right ... It's thanks to him we all have this hope and chance so will be forever grateful xxx


----------



## Helen78

Hello,

Just a quickie to say....

Congrats on being PUPO Esha and Bearbones

Good luck tomorrow Sunny and Ozzycat

Annie- I just had to tell you... I have 2 cats, squeak would spend all day on you if she could but bubble doesn't normally sit/sleep on you but randomly during the 2 week wait she slept in the crook of my tummy a few times and it was a BFP so I think its a very lucky thing to have a cat all over you during 2ww  

Also, RIP sir Robert, a genius and a wonderful man without whom we wouldn't be chatting on here  

H xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Morning everyone.

I'm loving the cat updates! Hooray for Bubble (which incidentally was the name I gave my last lost little embie - it's a good one  )

Ozzycat and Sunny - Good luck today. I will be thinking of you both. And the cat will be sending positive vibes ;-)

Bearbones - hope all is going well. Agree with you about Sir Richard. 

Esha - Hope you're ok. Sounds like you've been through a lot. Time to get lots of rest and let the cat look after you 

Hope - your scan is getting soon. Exciting!

Daydreamer and Everyone Else - Lots of love and happy thoughts.

AFM - I woke up at 5 am today and yesterday feeling sick. Also having the most bizarre vivid dreams. Emotions up and down every five minutes (my poor other half!) Cat has now abandoned feet for tummy again. Hoping all of these are good signs.

A very positive feeling (for the next five minutes at least) Annie xx


----------



## Esha82

Morning,

RIP Sir Robert.  Where would we be without you?  I wouldnt have my wee Lucy anyway. 

Good Signs Annie moon, sick is good!  I was sick as a dog really early last time and was told it was because I had high HCG levels.  So fingers crossed its the same for you.  Give your cat a stroke for me 

Daydreamer, my cat is yours, I have decided he is a traitor, when DH came to bed last night he jumped off me and straight onto him.... bad cat.  Though he is just back from off shore so was maybe missing him so I will forgive him this time.

Off to do my breakfasts and then try and relax with my kindle 

Good luck today Ozzycat and Sunny, thinking of you both.

x x 

x x


----------



## Bearbones1

Ooh Annie sick is good, I am sending positive vibe your way x

Esha enjoy your kindle today xx

Ozzy and sunny, thinking of you, good luck xxxx

Milly (cat) is on my feet,   we need a cat smilie!


----------



## Sunny12

Not good news from me I'm afraid, blast did not thaw. V sad. Ozzy - hope all going better for yiu
Xxxx


----------



## hope82

Oh Sunny im so sorry   

Sending you lots of love and hugs 

xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Omg no Sunny,   I am so so sorry  . I really really feel for you, all that work and the wait  .  Are you at home?  Have a good cry, here if you need to chat xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - so sorry honey, that's really heartbreaking. Let it all out, you'll feel better after a good sob. Thinking of you and sending you lots of   we're always here if you need us. 
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

So so so sorry to hear that sunny    devastated for you  

Sending big hugs and lots of love to you   

We are here for u Hun

Xxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Sunny I am so so sorry sweetie, your in my prayers hun xxx


----------



## Esha82

Oh Sunny I am so so sorry hun,  I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel any better but am thinking of you and sending you a hug  x x x


----------



## gem236

Hi Guys 

Hope you dont mind me joining this forum half way through! 
I am going to have a frozen egg transfer next month and I want to ask if there is anyone out there that hasnt gone down the ALL healthy obsessed route before hand. I did all this during my treatment to get my eggs, but as I over produced and got OHSS they had to freeze all my eggs and wait until I got well enough.
My question I have is that will a one night off a little drinking do any harm to me before my next lot of treatment next month? I haven't drank since Dec as I knew I was going through it all again. My best mate has surprised me from Australia to cheer me up and we are going out on sat! I really want to enjoy myself as I have been so obsessed with this treatment and drove myself and my hubby mad! 
Will a 1 night of light drinking do any harm ladies??
This is my 2nd lot of ivf as the first one in 2011 didnt work so I know how important it is so am I risking it??

Any response would be greatly appreciated, I know I can count on my fertility buddies for help


----------



## annie.moon

Sunny - I am so sorry to hear your news. This whole thing is so cruel sometimes. I'm sending you love and hugs...  

Annie xx


----------



## ttc79

am so sorry sunny , thinking of you xx


----------



## Ozzycat

Oh Sunny,  im soooo sorry, I hope ur ok, was thinking of you today.  Sending u hugs xxx
Our first embryo didnt thaw either but thankfully we now have two on board 1 good one, 1 average.
Lov to everyone else. 
Gem, stop driving yourself mad and enjoy life until u cant drink.  U being relaxed and happy will be better then being stressed out
Xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Gem - one night out on the town is fine honey, as all the alcohol will be out of your system waaaaaay before ET, so don't worry, just go out and have some fun    
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Gem go for it hun, it won't d you any harm to have a night out, in fact it will help you.  Enjoy xx

Ozzy, congratulations on being PUPO lovely, so pleased to hear you got there xxx

Sunny, more   thinking of you babe xxx


----------



## hope82

Great news ozzycat! Your PUPO  

Gem- go out and enjoy yourself. I stopped drinking a week before we started FET and I mad sure I went out with a bang. It will be fine xx

Hope everyone is doing ok? Got scan tomorrow so a bit nervous as to how I've reacted to the progynova? Fingers crossed its good news and we can go ahead with ET next week  

Luv and hugs to you all 

Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Good luck for your scan Hope x


----------



## Sunny12

Ozzy - huge congratulations to you!! Enjoy PUPO and here is to a BFP!!!! Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie.moon

Hope - good luck with your scan. Fingers crossed  xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Ozzycat congrats thats great news, legs up xxx
Hope huny fingers crossed xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sunny - I was so sorry to read your news. Sending huge   your way.

Ozzy - Congrats on being PUPO sweets  

AFM - DR still going fine, although the side effects have really been kicked up a notch this last week, plus the hot flashes have started!   . But today should be fun, it's my Birthday and DH is taking me out for the day, then for a meal tonight  

Hope everyone else is well!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gem236

Thanks ladies for your replies it means alot. Im not a confident person as it is so going out for the first time ni ages and having a couple will have me chill out hopefully. My ET is end of May so got a while to get myself right.

Good Luck to everyone going through treatment lots of Baby dust sending your way.  

Chin up and stay positive to those who have not had the results they wanted it will happen we are all MENT to be mums!!! 

xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Happy birthday Delilah.   enjoy ur day out xx

Hope what time is ur scan?  Hope it's went /is going well xx


----------



## Esha82

Ozzy congrats on being PUPO, whens your test date?

Hope, fingers crossed your scan is going well today and you get a date for transfer.

Bearbones, how ya doing today? Your lovely blastos should be implanting in there   It just feels like its going to drag.................. wish I would go to sleep and wake up in 2 weeks time lol.

Sunny I hope your doing ok, thinking of you.

Gem have a fab night out doll!!!

Delilah have a great birthday and meal out!  Its nice to be pampered.

Me, i am dying for a bath!!! Its my most relaxing part of the day.  on a good note my cat was on my belly for a good 2 hours last night.  So I am hoping that is wishing me luck.  Though just watched him tormenting a tiny wee vowl/mouse thingy outside for about an hour.  Silly fat car! x x


----------



## hope82

Hi ladies,

Scan went really well, lining was "perfect" so we are booked in next Thursday for ET  
I'm sooooo happy but really apprehensive about the thaw?! Going to start thawing them on Wednesday night so doubt I will get any sleep that night! 
Also asked about increase in CM and she said that was normal and a good sign so thought I'd let you know cause a few other ladies have been having the same. 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Ozzycat

Hope thats super exciting,  not long now
MDD happy birthday,  have a lovely lovely day
Sunny I hope ur doing ok, sending you hugs 

AFM yesterday was pretty stressful as I have a bend in my uterus and they struggle to get to my womb so the whole process is pretty painful, but hubby did amazingly and didn't faint this time.
Im feeling pretty weird at the mo, a bit lost... ive been focusing on getting through the treatment for the last 6 weeks and now my little ones are on board I just don't know what to think or feel
Got a few days of work and lying on the sofa watching this morning with my feet on a hot water bottle.  My cat "miserable" Marley (very un-affectionare) actually came and sat on my tummy yesterday. .. TWICE!!! (I think he just wanted his dreamies)... infact hes just climbed back on So unlike him   
My test date is mon 22nd april, I cant even think about it.
Bearbones and Esha sending u lots of sticky hugs hope ur both feeling relaxed and ur embryos are burrowing down for the long stay.
Annie hope ur doing ok and the 2ww isnt driving u too nuts.
Lov and kisses to everyone else
Xxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hi girls,

Hope that is great news x

Ozzy, that's sounds pretty stressful but they got them on board,  otd seems so far away doesn't it.  

Esha I hope you are resting too.

I can't feel any pains of implantation but I'm trying not to read too much into it, I bet most people don't feel anything.  Do you think implantation occurs later in a frozen cycle because they have been frozen?  Lol I'm only 2dp5dt and I'm already loosing it  . Esha I'm craving a nice cosy bath too, we've just had anew bathroom with a lovely bath so I want one even more than normal.  I've got hot water bottle on my feet and the cat hasn't shown me much love today. 

Annie how many dpdt are you?

Sunny, thinking of you sweety xx


----------



## Esha82

Think I must STEP AWAY FROM THE GOOGLE...... Honestly I am terrible.  If I am not googling embryo quality I am googling clinic sucsess rates.... Not that that will make a blind bit of difference.  What will be will.


----------



## ttc79

Got call today , thaw went well all my wee ice babies survived and quality looking good  . transfer booked for monday


----------



## hope82

ttc- that's great news   bet your chuffed!!!

Hope ET goes well for you Monday xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

TTC yay that's great news, only a few more sleeps and they will be back where they belong  

Esha. Lol, step away!! Xx


----------



## Katiebells

Hope thats great news huny we are on track so fingers crossed for the thaw, have you 2?

Ttc congrats good luck Monday xx

Bearbones dont read into anything everyone is different and I would have bet millions that I wsnt and I was
Esha no no google, google bad xx
Sunny thinking of you hun xx
Gem enjoy ur night out hopefully it will be the last of many xx

Hi to everyone else.
Afm, big day tomorrow my sister getting married and I am bridesmaid it is keeping my mind off Tuesday a wee bit

Have a good weekend everybody xx


----------



## pmc

Hi all.
I'm a bit confused, hope you can help me.

This is my first ever FE cycle. I was told by my clinic that they will thaw one embryo at a time until they get to one that is good quality and has survived the thaw, and to transfer it the same day.
I've read other clinics thaw them first and wait a few days before they transfer them? 

Does anyone know why it's so different? I'm beginning to doubt that I've heard my clinic correctly.

Thanks x


----------



## Ozzycat

Hi pmc, welcome to this lovely support group. .. are ur embryos 5 day blasts? ? If so theyll thaw them 1 at a time until one is healthy and keeps growing.  If the embryos were frozen at day 1 or 2 they may thaw them for a few days to try and get them to blast... hope that helps xx


----------



## pmc

Hi ozzycat.
Ahhh, makes sense now. 
They were frozen at day 5 blast.

Thank you so much x


----------



## Ozzycat

No worries,  good luck and keep us updated with how u get on x


----------



## pmc

I've been down regging now for 8 days, just waiting for my AF to arrive so I can be booked in for a scan. AF never arrives on time when I'm waiting for it. Typical


----------



## Fairy Fi

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr     So annoyed just wrote a lovely long post on my iPad and it just decided to crash, aaaarrrgghhhh!!! I'll have to come on again later and try again, as gotta get ready to go out now!
Thinking of you all and getting excited about all the recent activity   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## hope82

Morning ladies,

How are we all feeling this morning?

Katiebells- yeah I'm excited   we have 2 blasts going back in   how are you feeling?

Afm- weird this morning not doing my injection?? Just on 4 progynova and 2 cyclogest  a day. Even had an extra hour in bed after I'd taken my tablets  
Taking my in laws to the airport in a minute as there off to sunny Spain for a week (lucky sods). My mother in law in fretting cause she won't be here got when we have ET bless her! She's really mothered me lately. Think it's cause my mom isn't here and she worries that it's a lot of stress after losing mom so soon.  Then I'm off shopping with my sister and grab a spot of lunch   At least it takes my mind of next week?!

What's everyone else up to? Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Katie happy wedding day to your sister, have a lovely day, the sun is shining. Where I am so hope it is for her too.

Fairyfi that is well annoying isn't it!!

Welcome pmc  . Hope AF hurries up.

Hi hope, bless your mil.  Lunch with your sis sounds good.  Have you got more than 2 blasts frozen?  I had my last busereline on the Friday too but had ET on the weds not the thurs, it's good to finish the injections isn't it.

I'm going to try and get my hair cut today, hope everyone has nice weekends planned.


----------



## Esha82

Bearbones  How ya doing?  Hope you manage to get a hair cut.  Anything to make the time pass quicker.

Katie I hope your sister has a fab wedding and you really enjoy the day.  Think she picked the right day for it.  Its so nice today but my DH has just informed me its gale forse winds tomorow so good day to sit in and what th F1!

Hi pmc  Doing the AF dance for yo 

Hope have a nice lunch. Not long now for you!  Everyone seems to have frozen blasts.  Been making me think my little ones will just be at blast today. I hope they are ok.

B & B is quiet just now so that is good.  Think I will go visit my friend today so that will help pass the time.

Have a lovely weekend girls.

x x x


----------



## Esha82

Just seen your post hope 

I hope you have a nice lunch and your MIL enjoys her hols.  We just dropped mine off to, she is off on her hols to Mexico for a family wedding.  I am beyond jelous! I shall miss her though as she is a great help.  What would be do without them? x x


----------



## annie.moon

Wow it's busy on here! Hope everyone is doing ok.

I'm having a bit of a fret. Tested early today and got BFN. My OTD isn't until next Thursday, so I'm not surprised, but now I'm having a panic and starting to feel a bit down. Kicking myself, because I was doing so well at staying positive. Hate 2WW!!! This one seems so much longer than last time.

Sorry for rant :-(


----------



## Esha82

Rant Away Annie, but try not to worry.  I have a friend that had 3 goes at IVF, on her third, she waited to test day (which at our clinic is 15 days after 3dt so a pretty long wait lol) she got a negative.  3 days later her AF still had not arrived so she did another test and low and behold she was pregnant!  She now has a lovely 2 year old boy.  Some people HGC levels just take longer to rise and can change from pregnancy to pregnancy.  

Try not to worry yourself.

x x x x x


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh Annie, it really sucks   you know it's to early to know for sure so try not to let it ruin your PUPO bubble, easier said than done I know. 

Esha that is a lovely story about your friend,  

I'm feeling pretty negative about it too. I have not had a single twinge or cramp  . Think I need to start making myself busy or I'm gonna go nuts  

Ozzy how are u feeling?


----------



## hope82

Bearbones- we have 2 frozen blasts from our fresh cycle last year so this is it for us   just hope and pray it works  

Annie.moon - sorry your feeling a bit down Hun but maybe it's still to early to test xxx

Ozzycat- hope your feeling ok Hun. I'm sure everything will be fine xxx

Esha82- how are you feeling?

Sorry if I've missed anyone else out xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Well I had my hair cut, they took too much off though,  . Now what to use myself with...... Hubby has gone with niece and nephew to bowling, didn't think that would be good fr my embies implanting so given it a miss. 

Hope, you will be fine babe,


----------



## hope82

Thanks bearbones   I hope and pray it does for all of us

Xxx


----------



## ttc79

hi did anyone get mouth ulcers whilst taking progynova and cyclogest?


----------



## Bearbones1

No but I do with busereline. X


----------



## hope82

Morning,

How is everyone today?

Quick question..........I've been eating Brazil nuts now for nearly 2 weeks, should I keep eating them till my otd??

Xxx


----------



## Esha82

Morning all,

Not sure hope but I am still eating mine after transfer lol!!

Bearbones how ya doing today?

Well I have funny pains going though my (.)(.) but in all honesty that could be from all the proding at them!!!  Honestly I am terrible, think I am about to start mapping out the blue veins to see if anything changes.

On a good note I really enjoyed the F1 this morning though dont know how relaxing it was to watch lol

How is everyone else weekend going?

x x x


----------



## Bearbones1

I'm sick of Brazil nuts but still eating. Lol

My boobs hurts bad at the sides, but I'm sure it's the cyclogest as they did last time too I think.  I've just bawled my eyes out at the ending if the book I've been reading  

Think we are going out for lunch but can't decide where, a week today until my otd! Eek.

Esha I have visions of you with felt tip drawing over you hahaha x


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hello ladies,

Not been on all weeked so just trying to catch up with where everyone is at 

Bearbones- Oh bless you crying at your book!! It’s funny how emotional you become during 2ww isn’t it? Hope it’s going well so far! You are half way there!  

Esha - Hope it’s all going well…Your comment made me laugh as I was prodding my boobs all the time too during 2ww to see if they were hurting, and they did from all the prodding lol  

Hope…Are things going OK? Yes keep eating the brazil nuts, they will do no harm  Not long to go until ET, how exciting!!!  

Ttc…Hope things go well for your transfer today   

Annie - Don’t panic, you have tested very early so there is still lots of time for it to change  

Pmc…Hello!! Hope AF arrives soon so you can have your scan done and move to next stage

Katiebells - Hope you had a lovely weekend and enjoyed the wedding and managed to keep your mind occupied a bit!! How are you feeling?

Ozzycat - I haven’t been on since you had transfer! Congrats on being PUPO…Hope 2ww is passing quickly and easily for you? 

MDD - Hope your side effects have settled down a bit and hope everything is going as it should!

Sunny, Fi, Yoga & anyone I have missed - Hope you are all OK lovelies  

Sending lots of happy, positive vibes to everyone...    

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Hey Girls,
Quick post just to ask have you chicks any advice/ tips for preparation for tranfer tomorrow?
xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Katie...I am sure you are doing everything right! Main thing is try to relax and get some sleep tonight (easier said than done I know). What time are you booked in for?

xxx


----------



## Katiebells

I am booked in for 2.30pm daydreamer, I was as cool as a cucumber about it until this morning now I am terrified... xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

It's natural to feel like that hun, wouldn't it be lovely if day before transfer they could put us into a natural sleep until tansfer is done!!! It will all be fine hun, how many embryos do you have? 

xxx


----------



## Katiebells

I have 2 blasts, I dont even know what quality they are as they were tranferred from another clinic, I asked twice but the nurse didn't know each time. This is typical of me, I have melt down on top of the event instead of gearing myself up slowly!!!!!! Found my lucky socks which were the ones I bought and wore on my last tranfer. I had a burger king after my last cycle too (totally unhealthy and not a balanced diet I know) so I need to find one of them for afterwards!!!!! I am reading through this and these are clearly the words of loosing it!!!!!!
How are you doing?
xxxx


----------



## hope82

Hi Ladies,

How are we all feeling today? 

Daydreamer - I feel ok thanks, how are you feeling? Will keep at the Brazil nuts then   Im really excited about the ET thursday, just hope my little embryos survive the thaw    
How are things going with you??

Katiebells - how are you feeling? I think just relax and keep positive, after youve had ET relax and chill out  

ozzycat, anniemoon, MDD, Esha, bearbones, Ttc, pmc - hope you are all doing well

xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Katiebells, chill out. Lol. Bless you, you have made me want so eat something unhealthy for lunch now   I tried to be as normal as possible the day of transfer, I was sending emails for work in the morning to keep my mind occupied. If you start getting that freak out feeling try to focus on the lovely calm, peaceful hotel room you will be in afterwards, get some magazines or a book and anything else you want to take with you before hand.  You will be fine xxx

Hi daydreamer, hope you are ok. X

Hope I bet you're wishing the days away too  

AFM I am back to work tomorrow, I have to stay away until Thursday, not sure if that will pass the time quicker or not  . I started to get a headache yesterday and it hasn't gone over night so my head is pounding, just in time for work tomorrow, brilliant.


----------



## Daydreamer88

Katie...I think it is probably best that you don't know the quality to be honest it would be something else going round in your head (I know it is for me) You are not loosing it, it's a big thing that you have built up to for so long and it is natural to be worrying about it but it will be all be OK, this time tomorrow (plus 1 hour!!) you will have those little embryos back where they belong - positive thinking   And great news that you found your lucky socks   1 burger king won't harm and it is a varied and balanced diet as long as you are eating other healthy things too - you enjoy it   

Hope...Are you eating choc covered brazil nuts or plain? I bet you can't wait until Thursday   

Bearbones...Hoping staying away passes time quicker for you!  

I am OK just hoping AF arrives on time this week so I can get started!! It's daft but I am just waiting for everything to go wrong again lol we seem to have no luck whatsoever with IVF   Really hope it's time for our luck to change now xxx


----------



## hope82

Hi daydreamer 

No I'm just eating plain ones  should have thought of the chocolate ones  

Yeah I'm really excited about thursday!! Just hope and pray my little bubbas survive the thaw  

Bet your willing AF to arrive aren't you?! Keep positive and don't think your going to have bad luck, I   everything works out for you. 

Xxx


----------



## ttc79

Hi all. Will try do personals later on.  Just letting you know that transfer went well today. We get 1 top quality blast put bk in and aa refreeze of the other 2 possibly 3 that were thawed as they were almost at blast stage too.  Cant believe im actually pupo :-D:-D:-D


----------



## hope82

ttc - Yay     Congratulations on being PUPO  

XXX


----------



## Fairy Fi

Ttc - congrats on being PUPO, hope 2ww flies by and you get a lovely BFP at the end   


Katiebells - good luck for tomorrow    We were told that embies don't like the smell of perfume, aftershave, deodorant and strong smelling lotions. So for ET tomorrow don't wear perfume and when you shower use a fragrance free or light scented shower gel. Hope all goes well   


Thinking of you all
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

ttc79 congratulations on being PUPO!!   it's a sticky one for you  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey everyone. .. didnt get any notofications so thought everyone was having a quite weekend, just checked and realised ive missed out on 3 pages!!!
Ttc congratulations on being PUPO welcome to the 2ww club.
Hope... not long now soo exciting.
Katies dont stress about the egg quality, my sister in law had 2 below average eggs put back and ive now have 2 amazing nephews.. good luck tomorrow,  you'll do great x
Esha and Bearbones hope u guys are doing ok and coping with this dreaded wait.
Annie, forgot the test u just did as its too early and im sure those 2 lines will be bold as brass in a few days time
AFM well ive come down with a stinking cold and so barely got out of bed all weekend and today, feeling very sorry for myself!!
Had major cramps for the first 3 days after transfer and now nothing and the cat hasn't been near be for a few days, who knows what it all means
Sending lovs and hugs to everyone, so many transfers going on, hopefully lots of BFP's to follow
XXxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

TTC congrats on being PUPO lovely, when is ur otd?

Hey ozzy.   hope the cramps were implantation x

Katie good luck for tomorrow, xx

My head is pounding, it started yesterday and will not subside    think its the cyclogest as I had it last time for days too.  I've had dull AF aches for the last couple of days too so hoping its a positive sign.

Do you think I will be ok to take paracetamol ?  Grrrr xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Bearbones - Paracetamol is fine to take. I've had to take quite a lot the last few days due to migraines . Hope it clears up soon xx

Ozzycat - Hope the cramps were a good sign, just chill now!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Bearbones like MDD said paracetamol is fine and so is lemsip thankgd, just not ibuprofen.
HOpe the headaches go away soon
XXx


----------



## ttc79

Hi all 
Thankyou for all your wishes  
Ozzy - hope you feeling better soon , x hoping cramps are a good sign 
Katie - goodluck for tomorrow x
bearbones- hope your headache goes away soon x 
Hope- all the best for thursday   
Esha , hope 2ww passing quick enough for you and you taking it easy x 
Daydreamer- heres a wee af dance for you       

xx hi to anyone i missed


----------



## annie.moon

Hi all,

Just a quick one to wish Katie luck for tomorrow, say congratulations ttc on being pupo, and to send everyone lots of love.

Annie xx


----------



## hope82

Good luck Katie


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Morning all!

Back from baseline scan. All went well, was nice and quick (except for having to wait at the pharmacy afterwards for top up drugs!). Lining is now nice and thin and ovaries look fine, so just waiting for a call back off them today to give me dates for starting Progynova, scans, and possibly thaw date? Not sure on that last one? Really hope I can start Progynova ASAP, my DR symptoms are getting worse by the day!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hope...I know it is a worry about them surviving the thaw isn't it? I am so sure everything will be fine for you - only 2 days to go!!  Yes I am willing AF to come now   I have had a few of the usual pains so that has to be a good sign? Just hope it's not 5 weeks again! Eeek I am getting excited  

Ttc...Great news that transfer went well...Congrats on being PUPO    

MDD...Great news that your scan went well and everything looks good!  

Katie...Good luck for today hun   

xxx


----------



## hope82

Daydreamer - Im sure AF will arrive soon for you hun and you will be able to get cracking   I really hope that my little bubbas will be ok. Im having to tell my customers that i will be on leave for just over a week and all the time in the back of my mind im thinking....if they survive    
Will be sooooo relived when it's Thursday afternoon and im relaxing in bed with my embryos back where they belong  

Hope everyone is feeling ok


----------



## hope82

MDD - Congrats on the scan


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hope - You _will_ be on leave next week - positive thinking hun!!!  

xxx


----------



## hope82

Yes I WILL be on leave


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Finally got my call back from the clinic (they literally waited until about 2 mins to 5!!). It's good news though, starting Progynova tomorrow, then scan 26/4, and (please God) thaw and transfer 7/5. It's all go go go now!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope82

MDD - yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Thanks Hope, oooh your ET is so close now! Super good luck to you  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope82

I know   im so nervous about the thaw im having to stop myself worrying!!!!

xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Great news MDD   xxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Oooooo MDD sooo exciting, ur so nearly there.
Hope,  not long now, ive got everything crossed for you xxx
Esha and Bearbones hope u guys are coping ok.
Annie hope ur feelin more positive today.
Katie... how u getting on??

Well im back to work tomorrow and definitely not looking forward to it.  It can be quite a physical job so im goo have to come up with some excuses why I cant do too much (maybe ill go with a gangrene foot??)
Also got a hen party on sat so gonna have to do lots of coughing to try and make the "im on antibiotics" story believable!!
Hugs and kisses to everyone else
Xxxxx


----------



## annie.moon

MDD -good news!

Hope everyone is doing well.

OTD day tomorrow. Eek!!

Annie x


----------



## Ozzycat

GOOD LUCK ANNIE
Fingers crossed for ur BFP, thinking of u and sending u lots of hugs


----------



## Fairy Fi

Good luck Annie, have everything crossed for you  

[/url

Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Good luck Annie, hope you get that bautiful   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

*beautiful


----------



## hope82

Good luck Annie, hope you get a   

Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Mdd great news. Yippee. 

Katie how are you ?

First day back at work and my head has still been pounding all day. I have really bad af type cramps and have had some brown spotting. Ahh. Hope it's implantation bleed. Xx


----------



## Ozzycat

Ooopoo Bearbones that could be a really really good sign fingers crossed  
Hope the headaches go away soon  
First day back for me tomorrow,  definitely not looking forward to it xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Make sure you take it easy. No heavy lifting mrs!! Xx


----------



## hope82

Ohhhh sounds promising bearbones  

Xxx


----------



## hope82

Hi ladies,

How is everyone doing??

Katiebells- did everything go ok today?

Afm - I'm enjoying my last bath for a while for a while so thought I would send a quick personal while I'm having a soak. Last day at work tomorrow for over a week so looking forward to some down time with DH. Keep getting excited but always worried that the thaw won't go well........hope and   it goes ok.

Love and hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Sadly our little blasts did not survive the thaw, will be thinking of you all x


----------



## Ozzycat

Oh Katie im sooooo sorry, sending you massive hugs


----------



## Esha82

Katie, so so sorry about your little frosties,                            xxx


----------



## hope82

Katie I'm so sorry. Thinking of you and sending lots of love  ^hugme


----------



## Esha82

Bearbones - that sounds like implantation bleeding, sounding good honey!

Good luck for tomorrow hope and enjoy your bath... I am sooooooooooo missing mine.

Annie good luck for tomorrow! Fingers crossed!

Ozzy hope work goes ok for you tomorrow, try not to do to much.  Sore foot it is I think

x x x x x


----------



## annie.moon

Katie,

So sorry to hear your news. Very much love and many hugs to you.

Annie xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Katiebells - So sorry to read your post   Take care xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Oh Katie honey, I am so so sorry to read that   Big   thinking of you 

We are still all here to support you whichever way you go from here

Lots of love

Xxx

Love to everyone else too xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh no Katie, I'm so sorry to read this. Have a good cry. Big hugs lovely xx

Annie goodluck for tomorrow, xxx

Night all, spk tomorrow. Xx


----------



## annie.moon

BFN for me this morning. Absolutely heartbroken.

Now have to go to work and pretend everything is fine.

Annie xx


----------



## Bearbones1

So sorry Annie. Take it easy, be kind to yourself xx


----------



## Ozzycat

Oh Annie, im sooo soooo sorry, sending you lots of hugs  
Look after yourself
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Annie and Katie - i am so so so sorry you've both had bad news, if only i could take the pain and hurt away and have a magic wand to wave, i definitely would. Take care of yourselves.
Fi xxx


----------



## hope82

Im so sorry Annie   

Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## lilacheva

hi there girls
what happens if a blast doesnt survive the thaw does that class as another try nhs wise ?? im so confused and scared after my failed cycle in feb i have been given a date for round 2 in june well consultation date could any one shed some light for me


thank you so very much

xxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Oh Annie, I am so sorry hun    As Fi says I wish we could take the pain away for you and Katie - lots of love to you both   thinking of you   What a sad couple of days on this lovely thread  

lilacheva, no unfortunately it doesn't class as another try if you have no more embryos frozen...it depends on your local PCT funding, in my area you get 1 full cycle and any FET from that cycle so for example if my embryos do not thaw on this cycle then my NHS funding comes to an end. Hope this makes sense hun.

I have developed a chest infection, was worried it would impact on treatment but been to Drs and he has given me antibiotics and clinic have said it should be fine, hope it goes soon!! 

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## lilacheva

daydreamer

thank you i was entitled to 3 attempts first one unfortunately failed and i had 1 to freeze so if i use my frozen one this time and it fails to thaw does that mean that i only have one more try 

its so confusing and hard i am so thankful for this site at times

i feel so selfish as when it failed i found i couldnt come on as i was on a thread and everyone was getting thier bfp i was convinced i would too 

life is cruel 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

No, as your FET is classed as part of your 1 cycle as the frozen embryo is from that cycle so you will still have your other 2 cycles. Sorry if I have confused.

You are not selfish at all, it is a hard thing to deal with hun don't be too hard on yourself  

xxx


----------



## cornishgirl

Hi 

Can I please join your thread and pick your very knowledgable brains?  

I had EC for my 2nd round of IVF yesterday but due to risk of OHSS they have said its a freeze-all cycle.  Waiting for call tomorrow to see how many of today's 14 fertilised eggs they can freeze.  Just wondered what drugs etc are involved in a FET cycle and how much monitoring/scans are involved.  I think they said I had to have 3 periods before I can start, does that sound about right.  

Thanks for your help
CG x


----------



## ttc79

Annie and katie , i am so sorry to the both of you , sending you big hugs,xx

ozzy - hope you day back at work wasnt to bad and you  managed to take it easy .

Cornishgirl- For a FET you either get medicated or natural cycles. I have just had my transfer from FET was same as you freeze all back in november, did medicated cycle which involved Dr for 3 weeks then tablets til lining thick enough , stopped dr injections and started pessaries along with tablets til either 12 weeks if get a BFP or til test date if turns out to be a BFN. hope this helps , had 3 scans in total and same as you had to wait for 3 periods to start FET after Ohss risk.

Daydreamer- hope you feel better soon , 

hi to everyone else 
xx


----------



## hope82

Daydreamer - hope you feel better soon  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok?

ET for me tomorrow   doubt I will sleep a wink tonight worrying about my little bubbas thawing?!

Xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Annie, so sorry to read you result this morning   We're here if you need to vent xxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Annie I am so sorry hun you are in my thoughts xx
Hope I am thinking of you and hope you are not getting too stressed I have everything crossed hun, we need some hope xxx
Girls thank you for all your kind words, to say we are devastated is an understatement even though I have 2 little gifts I longed for these  two little angels to come safe. For some reason this has hit me so much harder than all the times before.
xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hope - Good luck for tomorrow, sending positive vibes    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Katie im truly sorry,  we pin so much hope on ivf that its heart breaking when it doesn't work... sending u big hugs of support   
Annie hope today wasn't too unbearable for u  

Hope. .. oooo 1 more sleep to go, got everything 
crossed for you that this time tomorrow ur little frosties will be bedding down for the long haul xxx

Daydreamer hope ur feelin better, everyone seems to have a nasty cold at the moment,  ive woken myself up snoring the last few nights!!!

Esha, Bearbones hope u guys are doing ok, not too much longer till test day eeeeeekkkkk

Well im still plodding along, first day back at work was thankfully quite and uneventful,  hopefully the next few days will pan out much the same

LOV and hugs to everyone and anyone else ive missed xxxx


----------



## hope82

Thanks ladies, I'm so anxious but I guess it's out of my hands now. I've done everything I can do so just got to hope and  

Lots of love and hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## ttc79

all the best for tomorrow Hope


----------



## Bearbones1

Daydreamer hope u feel better soon, glad u have anti bs x

Lilacheva I was on the thread with you and got a bfn too, fingers crossed the froze. Cycle is for you xxxx

Annie thinking of u, hope u are ok and made it through work today. 

Katie I hope u are ok too. I can imagine because you see how precious your girls are you could already really visualise the other embies. I'm so sorry. It's very sad. 

Hope. Your are up babe  have a good sleep, get the water bottle at the ready for ur feet. Goodluck x

Well I caved and tested lastnight and its a really strong BFP!!!  I can't believe it and have been in a daze all day. Hope it's the first of many ladies xx


----------



## hope82

Congratulations bearbones!!!!!!    

Xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Bear bones - congratulations!! Fabulous news xxx

Hope - good luck today lovely

Thanks for all the messages of support. I'm just so very sad. Time to reflect and think about where to go next...

Annie x


----------



## Ozzycat

Bearbones thats amazzzzzzzing, brilliant news, way-da-go you..
Now take it easy and hope u have a strong,  healthy pregnancy. .
Send some baby dust this way  

Annie, thinking of u xxx

Good luck today Hope xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hello, got back from hols last night, just had a catch up and this is a quick note to send LOTS of love and hugs to sunny, annie and katie     
Hope you are all doing ok. xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Bearbones huge congratulations honey!     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Bearbones congrats huny that is fab news a light in the tunnel xx
Girls quick question have made follow up appointments with Dr George and my clinic here in Ireland, DH thinks we should go again, for me its not about going again its the loss of my 2 blasts and what they should have been that I feel. So my question is, is their any guidance as to when to start a cycle again after this and any idea when to expect af?
Hope your all doing ok girls I will do personals when I get my head round some of this xxxxx


----------



## hope82

It's not good for me.... Neither of my embryos survived the thaw. I can't tell you how heartbroken I feel. DH has taken it really bad. 
I am so angry with my clinic as they told us just last week that if we didn't get a phone call on the morning of ET to just make our way up to the clinic.... So me and Ryan drove up there this morning to be taken in a side room and told that neither of them made it. She said she called my mobile last night but didn't get through?? Told her that they have never had problems with contacting me before and I didn't except that anyone had even tried. You could tell by her face that they had forgot to contact us. We got our hopes up as we hadn't had a call and then to be told its bad news. 

I really hope that everything works out for all you lovely ladies and thank you for all your support. I think me and DH are going to book a holiday and remember what it's like to just be us......the past 6 years have consumed us and we need to take some time and just do us. 

I won't be on for a while so love and big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hope, I'm so sad to read this   . What a run of luck this thread has had of late. Take time out, be sad, and just be with eachother. I hope you get your little one some day soon xxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Oh hope I am so so sorry to read this    devastated for you hun  

You do right booking a holiday and taking some time out to relax and enjoy yourselves, all this does become all consuming  

Take care hun

Understand you need to take some time out but please know we are all here for you when you can face coming back   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Hope Im so sorry sweetie really wanted you to have your happy ever after xx Just know that we are here , on Tuesday I thought I couldnt bear to stay in touch and now I am looking for advice, so in your own time hun or whenever, Huge hugs to you and here for you xxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Oh Hope, im truly so so sorry
This ivf roller coaster can be truly heartbreaking and traumatic. 
TAke some time out with lovely hubby and start "living" again until you throw urselves back into it.
Sending u massive hugs xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Bearbones, just seen your news! Massive congratulations hun!! So pleased for you  

Katie, glad to hear you feel able to still keep in touch, we are all here for you sunny, hope and annie after all your sad news recently   lots of love to you lovely ladies 

xxx


----------



## hope82

Thanks ladies, we've been talking this afternoon and I think we're going to go to Spain in a couple of weeks to stay at my in laws apartment and have a week relaxing in the sun. Then we want to book up to do New York  and Vegas in September. We've always wanted to go so were just going to do it! Maybe try naturally for a few months after then and see what happens. 
My body needs to get back to normal and I want to lose a little more weight for my cousins birthday in August. 

All I can do is hope that one day we will have a family  

Best of luck to everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

congratulations bearbones, fantastic news, enjoy   

hope, so sorry to hear your news, your plans sounds perfect, even just a week in spain has done wanders for us, some time to ourselves, nights at the local bar, mountain air, sunshine in the high 20s, no cooking or cleaning! oh, please can i go back! i was sad to get on the plane. Now is the time to do those big trips and one day your time will come  

hi daydreamer, ozzycat, MDD, ttc and everyone else , hope you are doing ok at whatever stage you are at     

more   to sunny, katie and annie, please stick around if you feel like you need some company waiting for next steps!

i just had my follow up, DH laughed at my typed up notes and asked if i had a powerpoint to show the doctor!! He should know better, next time I will do some graphs!!
so the plan is i am going to do another FET, we have 5 embies left. This time will be 2 embies transferred  if 2 make it, and they are going to do a blood clotting test privately first (£500 later!) and they will give me progesterone injections, but they don;t monitor HCG or progesterone. She says it will not be next cycle as blood test will take 3 weeks, so will be the following so maybe late May, depending on AF. She gave me some words of caution on my internet research and the lack of evidence behind various approaches!! Actually was good to hear some clear advice.
Tomorrow is counselling, I am not sure what to expect, but going to take the one free NHS session and see if it helps me to grieve what could have been and get me ready for going again.
2013 I am determined that you are going to be a good one      
Lots of luck and love to you all


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hope - so sorry to read your news honey, how cruel that they didn't phone, must have been devastating to hear that after you thought it was full steam ahead with ET   great that you've got some lovely plans, go for it, have some time as a couple without the pressure of treatment. Take care.


Bearbones - great news sweetie    May yours be the start of many more bfps   


Yogabunny - glad you had a lovely time, must have been nice to get away from it all, have a change of scenery and just enjoy time together    Fab that you're looking to the future with a clear outlook and a positive attitude - you go girl   


Big hellos to everyone else     
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## hope82

Thanks ladies, will keep checking to see how your all doing xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hope I am so so so sorry, that is so upsetting and unfair and crap.  And your clinic haven't been fair they could have called you in the morning 100 times till they got you.  

Katie I think you can usually start next cycle straight away   hope you feel a bit better today xxx ps AF should start 3-5 days after stopping drugs xx

Just got home from work so off to catch up properly, xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Hope - I am so sorry lovely. I'm shocked and saddened by what has happened. All I can do is send you love xxx

Yogabunny - welcome back xxx

AFM -struggling... That was my only frostie so it's back to the IVF nasty. Does anyone know how long you have to wait after a FET to do more IVF?

Thanks so much everyone. Don't know how I'd be coping without you all right now xxx


----------



## HoneyBunney

Hi Girls

I had hysteroscopy on 5 May, and am now on cyclacure day 13. I have been feeling very hungry and bloated since I started. I also have some heart palpitations. is this normal? 
I am not sure how many days after the period comes I need to have the donor egg ET. I am with Serum, had a Miscarriage more than a year ago. Can anyone tell me what the process is like, timewise, I am afraid to bother penny, she is so busy. I am trying to plan when to go to Athens. 
I am also so scared, I am 47 and it is probably very late to do all this ...
Thank you

HB xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi honeybunney, well done on getting the hyteroscopy done, how was it, did you do that in athens? The estrogen made me tired and bloated, i think that is normal.   I did not have palpitations, but i did get those with the full ivf, which i think was anxiety. It might be that you have got quite anxious? are there any nice things you can do that will minimise the worry and build your courage, it is easy to say i know.... you can do it and it does happen for ladies of all ages   . The FET protocol seems to vary a bit, by clinic and by person, for me, I had no DRing, it just lasted one monthly cycle of estrogen, a scan to check my lining was ready to go, then started progesterone pessaries, then ET, then 2WW. It was much less stress than IVF.

Bearbones, how are you getting on hun, how are you feeling? hope you are smiling ear to ear! are you a POAS addict yet!    

Annie, big hugs   I am dreading having to do nasty IVF again, but if I do, I have a list of questions for the doctor! I am going to ask for something nearer to IVF lite - no DRing, every other day stimming and coasting if have a few follies. I know we are all different fertility wise in what we need from the medication, but that has helped me to think I could do it again if I have to. The doctor was happy for me to start treatment quickly after a FET, I understood that would have been case for IVF too, but I guess it is when you are ready emotionally too. We are here if you need us

FairyFi, lovely to hear from you, hope all is well. Are you counting down to maternity leave, or are you enjoying work time?

hi daydreamer


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi honeybunny, welcome   I am not sure the answer to your question, sorry. Do give penny a ring, while she may be busy I am sure she wouldn't mind. Like you say you need to plan when to go!

hope...it sounds like you have lots and lots of lovely things planned to look forward to and keep you going, I am pleased you are able to do these things   You will have a family one day, I am sure of that. Some of us have to take the longer and harder route to get there which is crap!! but it means once we reach our lovely destination of parenthood we will appreciate it that much more. Keep strong honey and please keep in touch if/when you feel able  

annie...big   it's not suprising that you are struggling hun, I am not sure how long after FET you can start again. I would have thought 1 bleed would be enough as you have not had the stimms, but it may be best to check that with your clinic. Stay strong, we are all here for you  

Hi yoga, welcome back   did you have a lovely holiday? Glad to hear your appointment went well, good news about progesterone injections - it will be peace of mind for you I'm sure...I am on them too so will let you know how they are!!   Hoping you can get started again in May, fingers crossed   I too have been told off about internet research   it's hard to stop though, even though I know it isn't helpful! Like you it feels better to have someone tell me that it is not all correct though   Hope your counselling went well? I could really do with your AF dance please hun?  

AFM....Still no AF!! Feel like I am getting a water infection as well now to top everything else off   should I go Drs or would the insertable antiobiotics that I have to use anyway before transfer get rid of it? On a positive note, I do have AF pains on and off so hopefully it's a sign it's on the way  

Hello and lots of love to everyone else 

xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Here's a funny AF dance daydreamer!! Counselling was ok, it was good to get some of my feelings out, but I expect them to do something and they just listen and then tell you what you said!! I know this is what counselling is supposed to be, but hard to know if it helps. I am not sure if I will go again or not, this was my free one. Let me know how the injections go... what are the insertable a/bs you have to take? what's that for? I would have thought it will not be inserted into the right hole for a water infection!       Maybe go to the GP, I had a wee infection after the OHSS saga and GP gave me some abs which were a certain type for that....... or if you are not sure that you have one yet take some cranberry tablets to keep it away?? Was funny being told off for internet research, she also had a bit of an anti zita west rant...


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thank you!!!!!   Hope it works again this time  

I know what you mean about counselling, I felt exactly the same. I was blabbering on and on and looking at her thinking say something woman!!!! I wanted her to tell me what to do which I guess is expecting a bit much   How much is it if you choose to go again?

It is the dalacin cream (although this time it is not called that?) it is the one you have to put into those awful applicators? Has to be taken before egg collection on a normal cycle but for FET it is before ET. Did you have this? I think you are right it is not the right hole is it?    oh dear!!! I think I will get some pure cranberry juice as I am already on antibiotics for my chest, maybe that will clear water infection too? You are probably right it has to be specific for that infection doesn't it?

A rant about Zita West really?? My nurse said she had heard of her and knew she was big in IVF but refused to say anymore...DH was trying to get her to say that any alternative medicine etc is stupid...men!!!  He keeps saying Zita West CD (which I have not bought yet but am doing so next week) will be whale music...he is loopy   

xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi daydreamer, yes, i felt just the same with the counselling, it would be about £45 a session for me to carry on blabbering  ,  i think i will use the money for my acupuncture guy who is much cheaper and i waffle on to anyway, so maybe 2 for 1!!! Haha my OH likes to refer to my lovely circle and bloom audio as whale music!! 

Doc was saying how much money is coming into the ZW clinic and yet no controlled research/tests on the methods /supplements used which would help to prove what is working and help the fertility community.... 

Your chest infection abs might be strong enough to knock the water infection out too.... that cream sounds like a good idea, we don't get it prescribed for ivf, but would clear up any bacteria before being pregnant, which sometimes linked to miscarriage. mmm how can i get it!! Might have to ask my friend Google


----------



## Bearbones1

Hi everyone 

I am fine thank you. I have a bit of brown spotting every time I wipe but I'm trying not to be concerned about it. 

Esha are you ok?  How are you feeling?

Ozzy not long till OTD, hope you are ok and I really hope you get your BFP.  

Hey yoga nice to see you back, glad counselling was ok. I had one session after the last cycle. Think it helped a little. 

Daydreamer you are in the wars!!!  Glad your getting it all out of the way before you embies back in. Xx

I have the zita west on my iPhone.  I listened to it after transfer and in my 2ww to try to relax myself and keep calm. It sent me into a nice deep sleep most evenings. And it isn't whale music, it's her trying to relax you and visualise what's happening inside. I have to say though I didn't listen to it once this cycle and got my BFP so if you don't feel you need help relaxing then I wouldn't bother. Xx. Hot water bottle on the feet worked a treat though. Or a cat of course. Haha x 

Annie I think you should be able to start ASAP. Have you booked a follow up app?  I hope you are ok xxx

Hugs to hope and Katie xxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey ladies yeahy its finally friday   
Booo im working the weekend tho... but chilling out with a lovely  hot water bottle on my feet. 
Bearbones they do say spotting can last quite a few days so dont stress urself out with worry... remember uve got double the ampunt of implantation going on there  
Yogabunny its so lovely to hear u sounding so positive. .. next try will be the one that works... and I bet its twins  
Daydreamer sending u lots of get well hugs  
I cant even think about test day... if it was upto me and I had enough medication I wouldn't test at all id just wait to hopefully one day I woke up with morning sickness. .. if I don't test I can still hop.. silly really x
I dont have zita west (in fact I hadnt heard of her b4 ff) but o do have lovely relaxing cds I listen to every night to help me sleep... even hubby likes them.
Have a lovely stress free weekend everyone
Xxx


----------



## Esha82

Good Morning Ladies,

Sorry i have been hiding.  Have been busy with B and B guests and my brother has been visiting so that has been good for keeping my mind off things.  Hope you are all having a nice weekend.  I plan on relaxing a bit, watching the F1 and hoping my DH doesnt wreck my garden as his uncle is coming up with his digger to do some work.  Think I will just ingore them and hope for the best!!!!

Bearbones!, Congratulations hun, thats fantastic news, for you and your DH.  I hope everything runs smoothly for you.

Ozzycat, hope your not to busy at work hun and find some times to chill out, how long you got left now?  How you feeling? Fingers crossed for you.

Yogga bunny hope you are doing ok  x

Hope I am so sorry to hear about your little embryos, its such a horrible thing to happen. Thinking of you. x x x

Daydreamer, I hope your AF hurrys up!! Can you find a trampoline to jump on (prob wont work but I know us ladies will resort to almost anything!)  They never behave do they!!!  I was on a natural cycle so needed mine to behave and I couldnt believe it when my cycle before this one was only 18 days, this has never happened to me before!!! Luckly my dr let me carry on.

Well as per usual I have been early testing (I know I am very bad) got a faint BFP on 8 days post 2dt and nice clear ones yesterday and today (I am 10 days past now) official test date is not until Thursday but AF due on Monday so I am praying it stays sticky!

Hope you all have a good weekend ladies

x x x x x


----------



## Bearbones1

Yay congratulations esha, fabulous news. Take it easy. Woooohoooooo xxxx


----------



## ttc79

congrats esha , thats fab news


----------



## Ozzycat

Whoooooo hooooo Esha... brilliant news, well done u... fingers crossed I can make it a hat trick    
Though no early testing for me im not brave enough xxx


----------



## yogabunny

great news Esha!!      congratulations, sending sticky vibes xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Congratulations Esha! That's great news for the weekend  

Daydreamer - If still no AF today, sex/orgasm is supposed to help bring it along, so go pounce on DH maybe 

AFM - Not a great deal to report, 4th day on Progynova, and generally just feeling tired and headachey still (thought the estrogen was supposed to combat DR symptoms!). Also getting lots of little shooting pains in the womb area, so hopefully the drugs are doing their thang. Next scan is on Fri to find out what's going on in there.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Congrats Esha great news x


----------



## Bearbones1

Moderndaydeliliah hope your headaches ease eventually. Roll on Friday xx


----------



## annie.moon

Esha - great news! Everything crossed for you lovely xxx

Mdd - hope your symptoms calm down soon xxx

AFM - started bleeding yesterday and just feeling really down. Just keep crying. Not like me at all. I'm so scared it's never going to happen for me. Sorry for the downer :-(

Lots of love to everyone xxx Annie xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Oh Annie, im so sorry, this whole ivf thing sucks big time.
Dont beat yourself up for crying and feeling down, but once you've grieved turn to the positive, uve got age on ur side and there is still a VERY VERY good chance that this will happen and u will have the family you've dreamed of.
Were all here for u and we all understand and share ur pain.
Book things up to look forward to and then start thinking positively towards the next round as the next round will fingers crossed be the one that works
Lots of hugs


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh Annie I'm sorry,   cry it out, take care if yourself.  It will happen xx


----------



## yogabunny

sending hugs Annie, it is hard, cry and allow yourself to be sad. As Ozzy says book a few things so that you can start to look forward. It will happen and then you will be able to forget about this ivf torture, at the minute though, get lots of hugs and take care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi ladies, not posted past couple of days but been readings and keeping up with you all. I had a bit of a meltdown yesterday, cried all day worrying about everything and had an overwhelming feeling things won't work out again this cycle. Needless to say I have a banging head today but I think my body must have known what is coming with this prostap and I was getting out all my negativity before starting as AF started this morning - wahoo    will do prostap today  

Yoga, lol I am glad it's not just my DH who says such daft things about it, I have no idea where they get these things from   if you can talk to your acupuncturist I would stick with them, like you say 2 for price of 1  

Congratulations esha, great news  

Ozzy, hope things are still going well for you? 

Bearbones, when is your OTD to confirm your wonderful news?  

Annie, big   I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better(really wish there was!!) keep strong Hun and keep believing it will happen, I know sometimes it's hard to have hope but we really do need it  

MDD, hope your headache goes soon!! It's been persistent hasn't it?! Also hope that shooting pains are are good sign  

Lots of love to everyone else xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Good luck with your injection daydreamer, i think there are headaches in the air, i got one not long after counselling and it is only just going away today, I am about to force myself outside for the second time today, into the glorious sunshine to try to finally get rid of it! Hope you are feeling better perhaps you needed to get all those feelings out before the start, probably you were a bit PMT emotional as well if AF has come today. Gorgeous profile pic by the way. xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thanks yoga, still plucking up the courage to get it done!! Does it matter what time I do it? I think you are right I needed to get it all out and start again with a clean slate emotionally, well as much as is is possible to anyway!! 

Hope the sunshine and fresh air got rid of your headache! 

Thank you Hun, it's our 6 month wedding anniversary today so I thought why not   hoping its a good day to start again and a good sign  

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Daydreamer happy 6 month wedding anniversary. It's a sign  . Glad to see you are in a better frame of mind now, the build up of hormones per AF was probably why your were having a melt down, hope your ok and have u done your injection yet?  What is prostrap? I've nvr had that.

My otd is today so all confirmed and I can call the clinic tomorrow and book in for an early scan.  I feel really anxious, like this is all a dream or something.  Fingers crossed xxx

Ozzy good luck for tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thank you Hun   I am OK now, like you say it was probably a build up and I feel so much better for getting everything out! I haven't done injection yet, I'm so scared!! DH has gone out running so we decided to do it when he gets back so we aren't rushed! Prostap is a DR injection, just the 1 that lasts 4 weeks rather than the daily ones!

Oh wow, that's great!! It's normal to feel like that I think but it's not a dream Hun it's real and you have worked bloody hard for it so enjoy it (easier said than done i know!! If I ever get BFP I will be an anxious mess!!) you deserve this lovely BFP  

Good luck for tomorrow ozzy hope you are OK? 

Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Ah I see, that sounds far easier!! Hope it's not too painful.  I wish I at least got bloods done for reassurance but my clinic don't bother. Xoxox


----------



## Daydreamer88

Prostap done!!  

Will they not let you have bloods done? Could you get it if you offered to pay maybe?

It's strange some clinics do it routine and others refuse to offer it at all

Xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

BFN heartbroken


----------



## Fairy Fi

Ozzycat - so very sorry honey, it truly is heartbreaking, I only wish everyone could get their long awaited BFP and not have to go through the emotional torture and heartbreak. 
   
Take care sweetie
Fi xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Oh no ozzy   so sorry Hun, I wish I could take your pain away  

We are all here for you


----------



## Katiebells

Ozzycat huny I am so so sorry, I know the loss and pain is so hard. xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

So so sorry to hear that ozzycat,   we are still here if you need us, big hugs to you xxxx      don't give up hope, your time will come xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Oh ozzycat. I'm so very sorry. I wish I could do something to take the pain away. It's so hard. 

So much love and so many hugs to you.

Annie xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh no Ozzycat, im so sorry. It nvr makes sense, sending you lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Ozzycat - So sorry to hear your result, sending big   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope82

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all ok? 

I have been reading how all of you have been getting on. 
Congratulations on the BFP and so sorry for the BFN. 
To everyone else who is still going through treatment I've got everything crossed for you  

Afm- I've taken a few days off the site just to get my head together. I felt so heartbroken and angry all at the same time. All that work with injections scans, tablets for it all to mean nothing   Then to add insult to injury I came on Saturday morning?! I've been up all night as I am on so heavy and used nearly 12 tampax in 1 night! Needless to say I haven't gone to work and am lying in the bath trying to sooth my cramps  
I keep having thoughts that maybe children aren't on the cards for us?? That scares me so i refuse to think that way so I think the plan will be...holiday in may, cousins wedding August, New York September/October. We are going to try naturally for the rest of this year and then next year sometime have a final shot of ICSI. 

Will still come on and keep in touch with you all  

Xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi hope,

Sending you big   hun...I have been thinking of you sunny and katie, and of course annie, ozzy and yoga too (sorry if I missed anyone)  I am feeling angry that you lovely ladies don't have what you deserve   I really wish it was in my power to be able to do something to help you all  

Please do not give up hope that you will have children, you need to give yourself time to get your head around what has happened and come to terms with it, you need to go through your own greiving process for all this and in time you will just know what your next step needs to be. When my first cycle was cancelled 10 days in (I know it's not the same as this though hun) I was so angry, in some ways I took it worse than my BFN, in other ways obviously it wasn't as hard-I felt cheated that I didn't get a full cycle. BUT you will get your strength back and your fighting spirit to be able to do it again if you so wish. In the meantime try and enjoy the lovely things you have planned and please do keep in touch when you feel able and let us know how you are getting on  

As for the heavy period, you do right staying at home. Get your PJs on and get on the sofa with a hot water bottle   

Lots of love
xxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All,

Congratulations on the BFP's!! Great news

*Hope* *and Annie* (and also *Kate* if you are still there) -   I am exactly where you are (except that nothing will happen trying naturally!) I really am begining to think about adoption and raised it with DH. We have 25% chance that DH operation will clear blockage and swimmers come through but even if they do, he only has one testicle left and it has been blocked for so long we don't know how many swimmers can make it through and if it is possible. We have borrowed the 3K for the op but if it does not work but they can freeze swimmers we have to find 7K for ICSI cycle. This is what DH is freaking out about now and so I am now worried that we are near then end of our IVF/ICSI journey and have to look at alternatives. This makes me feel so sad and having all the thoughts I assume you are too, about not holding a baby made by us both. It is so so sad. So not fair when most people it just happens in a couple of months of trying! I swing between being fine and everything normal to depths of despair knowing there is a big chance it might never happen to me.

The good thing about reading through stories on this site show me that if I have to get to the point where it is not going to happen and we have to look at adoption then we will go for that whole heartidy and love any child we got as our own. However it hurts to much to think about that just yet, I am not ready...

Sorry to bring anyone down but I wanted to say to your girls that you are not alone we are all going through the same things and although it is hard to see, we will get through it one way or another and if we really want it (again one way or another) we will be Mummys and great ones at that!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Oh Sunny, so sorry to hear you are feeling so down too hun   I understand everything you have said, I have felt all this many times before and I am sure will do so many times in the future...this is why this site is so good as we all totally understand the feelings of despair and anger we all have!!!   sending you lots of love and hugs honey...



xxx


----------



## yogabunny

I know those feelings Sunny, different stories but same feelings. It would be a huge miracle for a natural BFP for us, I don;t think so, my tubes are a scary sight, and even then it would most likely end in ectopic. I am deciding that maybe the stats are not worth so much attention, as I always seem to get the side effects that have tiny stats, like being allergic to buselerin and OHSS, why not a good thing with small stats!!! You are an individual story and why not with the happy ending you deserve.    

Hope, AF is such a kick in the teeth after all this. Sounds like some great plans that can get you some strength back before going again (if you need to    ).

One step a time ladies, we will make it xxx   

Bearbones, just want to say big congratulations on official BFP.      My clinic is same as yours for NHS patients like me, you could pay though it was about £40 for a HCG and they recommended doing 2 tests, 48 hours apart. When is your scan? Hope the wait is going ok for you.

Hello to everyone.  

Step of the day for me, private miscarriage blood test done for blood clotting. There were over 6 tubes full when I looked over      Good excuse for a hot chocolate afterwards to get the sugar levels up again!


----------



## yogabunny

By the way I got this discount information today, I used their FET programme, it's a bit expensive but with this discount not too bad:

- For infertility awareness week in the USA Circle + Bloom are offering a 35% discount off mind-body programs in honor of NIAW week. Enter code NIAW35 at checkout.


----------



## Daydreamer88

That is a good step forward yoga, when do you get your results?

I think that deserves a very large luxury hot chocolate with cream and marshmallows  

When do DR symptoms start? I am starting with a headache this afternoon but don't know whether it's too early and I have my usual paranoia   

xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey everyone,
Thanku soooooo much for all the messages of support, although they set me off crying everytime It does help knowing people understand.
I just feel so deflated and cheated and I want answers... I want to know why its not working!!!!!!
Ive spoken to my hospital and I can start the next cycle (fresh) as soon as possible, so I guess next period after this one.... I just wish someone had a crystal ball and could tell me either way wether it was going to work. If it was going to take 6 trys, then i'd put up and shut up and do all 6 trys, its the not knowing and the negative/miscarridge results that are unbearable.
Im sick of this being my life... B4 all this I was carefree, happy go lucky, fun and confident... this has taken over our lives for so long that ive lost my confidence and just feel down and boring as this is all I feel like ive got to talk about!!!!!

Just so terrified of going through it again only to get another BFN.

Sunny, weve talked alot about adoption and its definalty an avenue we are going to explore.  I just wish we could start the paperwork part now while were still doing IVF.... We know we'll make good parents and be good role models, and were both soooo desperate to be parents so adoption will definatly be our next step.

Has anyone looked at surragacy as an option
Maybe its a problem with me and I cant carry  I dont feel this great need to be pregnant or give birth, I just want to be a mummy so thats another avenue I would consider exploring though hubby seems a bit freaked out by it, bless him.

I really hope everyone here achieves their dreams and seeing everyone who has suffered a knock back on here coming forward with words of support and confidence in their next options, really gives me hope and a small belief that maybe it might work one day, weve just got to keep going....

A friend put a quote on ** yesterday which feels pretty relevant to our journey :

"NEVER QUIT SOMETHING WITH GREAT LONG TERM POTENTIAL JUST BECAUSE YOU CANT DEAL WITH THE STRESS OF THE MOMENT"

so fingers crossed, onwards and forwards.... round 3 IM COMING TO GET YOU    

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Ozzy - you really hit the nail on the head when you say if we just knew it would all work out ok we woudl quietly get on with it no matter how long it took or what we had to go through.  I read a diary on here of a lady who picked out a surrogate and had started DRing but got preganant (so far so good and not miscarried!) it sounded like to had a lot of challenges but it was actually seeming like quite a positive experience in some ways.  her surrogate sounded lovely and let the lady make all the decisions.  I think it is pretty expensive but it is another possible path.   hope you are doing ok.  I knwo what you mean about it changing you.  The longer this goes on the better I am in some ways but it others I am not good, I have cut out some friends because I have enough who know what is going on and to talk about it with.  we have told jsut about everyone so that we don't worry about seieng people and them asking when we are feeling sensitive about it.  People seem to know not to ask and if I want to talk about it I will.  i keep thinking I will pick up my old life and extended friends again "when I am sorted" but what if this never happens?? It is not their fault and I am friends with them for a reason.  Anyway wittering on enow.  Just to say that hoepfully there will be an "when this is sorted" for us all xxxxxxx

Thank you all for your lovely comments, people who understand rather than just pity is really nice!!!

Bearbones - very exciting!!! Such great news and lovely to hear positive outcomes xxxxxx 

afm - looking at stats - AGRC really win on that front!! 56% for aged 35-37.  I guess if all eggs were going in one basket so to speak that is the preferred basket!! I have asked for a real esitmate of costs cos I can;t work it out from the lists on there cos they don;t add everything in there like all the blood tests.  Just been to Dr's to get some stuff re tested cos results over a year old.  Me and DH have agreed to wiat to see how his op goes before going to clinic but personally I feel like I am aging and there does seem to be a waiting time so I want to have everything ready so we can go like the next week after the operation.  Just have to foudn a way to do this without it looking like pressure and me being "a bit much" as I know I can be.  then again he knew this about me before we got married (muy Mum even helpfully pointed it out to him to make sure he was sure)
xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Sunny - yes AGRC are very convincing, more expensive but they made me think that would be my first stop if used up all our NHS. They get good reviews on here too. I can understand you want to get everything lined up and ready to go, all this waiting is torture! Can be a bit overwhelming for poor old DHs and hard to not seem like putting pressure on! But in the end at least it means we get stuff done! Lol at your Mum pointing it out....!  I am trying some advice i was given to talk little and often about it all, so that I don't end up overwhelming him with a thousand "to dos!!" Hard as he works away alot, so I get a massive list of stuff by the time he is home!

Ozzy and Sunny, your posts really hit home, I think it is the not knowing that is hard to know how long to "prepare for" and then the awful "what if it never". I really don't plan on going there yet. We are still on "next time" thinking. I too am fed up with avoiding some people, and being so boring, I feel cannot be spontaneous etc... It has made me want to tell everyone now, all the friends that we don;t see often enough, so that I can just get on with it.... there is a very effective grapevine with most of those guys and will be very hard for a secret to be kept!!! I'm not sure I can handle that... Anyway, I think maybe the counselling helped, as I did get all of this massive stream of thinking out about being in limbo, and not being myself ... i got a massive headache afterwards but i feel better now!

Daydreamer, I only did DRing once and it seemed to kick in about day 3-5 for me. Get that water down you.  

More hugs to all    . Hope that there is a good build up of luck coming all of our ways soon xxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Ive cut out so many friends from my life and felt so guilty for it for ages, but then finally realised I need to focus on me and my feelings.
Seeing and spending time with those who have children and seeing the joy they bring them just got me so upset that I now avoid those friends.
My big dilemma is wether to tell the people at work.  My boss knows and has been brilliant, a few people knew the first time but no-one has known about this FE cycle.
Its been so hard going into work and trying to act "Normal" and be happy and bubbly, when some days all I want to do is sit in a corner and mope and be angry at the world.
My job is pretty physical and as it got near to egg collection I couldnt go out the office as it was too sore and the doctor had said to take it easy, so then I have to make up excuses as to why I cant do my job.
Then its the constant time off... 2 weeks for a fresh cycle (got mild OHSS last time) and felt horrendous!!!!
im just lying to everyone and trying to remember what ive told different people.
Im sure most have guessed but I just dont want to be a source of gossip or for people to keep asking questions : (

advice ladies.....
xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Everything you have all said rings true for me too, life on hold, avoiding pregnant people, avoiding social situations as I just feel so depressed!! Bitter that I have to go through this (feeling even more bitter that all you lovely ladies have to too!!) and bitter that everyone else seems to get it so easily and no-one seems to understand. Worried about the upcoming financial aspect of it and if this is ever going to end. I hate what I have become and what my life has become....BUT there is a light at the end of the tunnel for us all, I truly believe that. For a good few weeks after things going wrong at whatever stage you feel all these emotions but heightened by 100000% and feel like there is no ending to this but we are strong ladies, strong!!!! We might have to fight harder for this one thing others get so easily but I tell you what, once we get it, and we will (through whatever avenue that may be) we will appreciate it so much more. We just have to take each day as it comes and give ourselves the time we need, and not guilt ourselves over being distant from people when we need to be. I go through days of complete despair and I am consumed by sadness and negativity but others I manage to get some hope and positivity back, I am praying you are all able to find your inner hope and positivity too  

Ozzy, I know it gets so complicated at times when people don't know. It might be just what you need to tell your colleagues if it is playing on your mind but you have to do what feels right for you, are they understanding people? 

Xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Oh girls I had a big cry reading your posts can completly identify with so many of your thoughts. This journey consumes you, trying to balance friends , work, family, life, who to confide in, who not to, people saying inappropriate things, pregnant women (my 4 sisters in law are pregnant) god the list is just endless BUT when you reach your goal and I pray that you all will it is worth every miserable minute that you have endured and heaps more. In saying this though not able to have the family you want when you want like most is to me the worst thing that can happen to a woman. I am so incredibly sad at the loss of our little embryos even though I have what I have its hard not to think what could have been.
As for adoption or surrogacy we had considered both. Infact I had my name down for the adoption process and was about to start our prep course when we gave it a last chance IVF (I know your supposed to have drawn a line under it).  I am apprehensive about telling people as I have found unless you have gone through it there is more than likely comments made that are not helpful and I end up withdrawing even further, I think I have gotten quite cynical in my old age!!!!
AGRC seem to have good stats, I think I am going to brave travelling to London and go back to Dr George, wont bring back my loss but may help me to have the family that I have wanted since I was a child.
AFM waiting on the witch to come still I wish it would just come on.
Huge    to all of you xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

hugs all round,  

All you posts I could have written too, the avoiding people, the nation social situations, the unbearable dread of the next announcement and how you are going to look at that person in the eye and say how happy you are for them. The feeling like crap, the weight gain, the appointments and juggling work and the worst of all is the power of the mind and the fact you can think of nothing else and so you feel like life is on hold.  It sucks. 

I know I have just got a BFP but I do still understand all you're going through.   I pray you ALL get there very soon,   and when you do will will Kobe on to the next set of freaking out..... Like is this actually real?  Will the be a heartbeat at the scan? Etc etc etc. 

I picked up more meds today, but they on,y gave me enough for 4 days and said I need to get them from my GP now so I will need to try to book an app tomorrow. Scan isn't until may 13th.

Take care, big bear hugs xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Katie, Big . I totally agree about when telling people who have not gone through it can say daft comments that are not helpful and can anger you and also agree that this makes you withdraw further, it really makes it difficult to decide whether to tell people or not. 

In a way I am glad most people close to us know our situation now as we don’t get the constant questions about when we will have a baby and can (to some extent!!) be understanding when I just don’t feel like I can do things and be heavily involved in baby-related talk and situations. Although this understanding is limited and unfortunately I have had many many unhelpful, tactless and insensitive comments made and unfortunately most of these have been by people who I have been very close to and never thought they would say these things. I have also struggled with some of my close family when they didn’t act how I wanted them to in situations and they weren’t able to offer me the support and care that I have needed throughout the hard times. This isn’t entirely their fault I have to say but I am disappointed and hurt about some things that I am not able to forgive right now. Maybe it would have been easier if I had just kept quiet about it? It really is a hard one to decide!!!
I too like to look of ARGC but the price when you add it all up is immense, obviously this wouldn’t be so much of an issue if we knew it would work eventually!!! But then the price is around half theirs most other places but the success rates are a third less - I wish someone could just tell me the right decision to make!! I bet you all feel the same!! 
Hope AF comes soon for you hun so you can start to move on  

Bearbones, you are right even when you get your BFP the worry doesn’t go…when we are all lucky enough to get our BFPs  We will all be so worried and anxious all the time, although we will all appreciate it when we get there I think everything we have gone through beforehand makes us even more anxious!! And of course we will never forget all the pain we went through to get there (I am talking positive as it is going to happen to us all) 

But this is real for you now hun, this is your time 

Did you get your meds from GP?

May 13th isn’t long hun, hope it comes round soon for you.
xxxx

Love to everyone else 
xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Just a quick post to say thank goodness for this site and all of you.......
sending us all some positive vibes whatever stage you are at         
hope the sun is out where you are xxxx


----------



## annie.moon

I agree with Yogabunny. Thank goodness for all of you lovely ladies being here for support. Don't know what I'd do without you.

I've just been reading everyone's posts and you've summed up exactly how I feel. It seems like everyone I know is announcing that they're pregnant. I've started avoiding people I love because I just can't bear it. Work is so hard because nobody knows. I just went back to work after my bfn and had to pretend that everything is fine. 

Not sure where to go next. If I do another round of IVF I'm considering telling someone at work. Otherwise I'll have to wait until the summer holidays when I get 6 weeks off. It just seems so far away. If I go for it sooner, I don't see how I can avoid telling my boss. Time off for scans, EC, ET... 

Decisions, decisions...

Love to you all. Annie xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

You are right ladies, so grateful you are all here  

How is everyone feeling?

Annie, I know the decisions just get harder don't they?! Do you have a f/u with your hospital? If so, once you have had that I am sure you will know in you heart what you need to do next. Is your boss quite understanding?

Xxx


----------



## ttc79

hi all  hope everyone is ok , just been reading some of your posts over last few days . Is there anyone on here still waiting on OTD?


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Annie, Pretending everything is fine is the hardest for me now. Like you I am considering telling more people. I can see how telling someone at work might take some pressure off for you, like daydreamer says are they understanding? what is your boss like? My old boss was lovely so I told her what was going on from the laproscopy and she is still a support for me now, but the boss after her was such an idiot I didn't tell him and in fact I went self employed at same time I started ivf. I had to tell an old colleague that i do freelance work for regularly about m/c though as i just couldn't do some work for him, it helped alot to be honest, but i didn't tell him the whole truth about ivf as i thought it may influence how much work he gave me in the future. If you are not sure perhaps you could tell just some of the truth like you are having gyne investigations/ operations? Let us know what you decide, maybe as daydreamer says your follow up will help you to decide.

Hi TTC, how are you getting on? Your OTD must be very soon? I'm not sure if there is anyone else in the 2ww at the moment.. here's some dust.   

MDD - hope you doing ok   what about you hun, where are you at, I lost track with my holiday, hoping you are PUPO or nearly at that point xxx

Hey daydreamer  How are you? How is the DRing?

Ozzy, how are you doing? I have been cooking, inspired by you. Red curry a veggie one with butternut squash (was lazy and used a paste but checked the paste had no added sugar), fritatta and homemade humous. yum yum yum.

Bearbones, how are you doing? Hope you are enjoying being preggers and the wait to scan is not going too slow   

Here's some dancers in honour of you FairyFi - hope you and bump are doing well - to send some positive vibes to all!                 

Hi Sunny, I think you might be having wonderful time in Morroco now? Lovely, enjoy ! xxx  

Love to Hope, Katie and anyone else still reading....   

afm - I am awake as DH is off to China this morning, he is going to be away for over 2 weeks (boo). We've got closer through the experience of last months so will miss him even more than usual! So pleased we have some nice holiday memories. Going to try and do some girly catch up with friends in London while he is away, try to get back into exercise and probably will go and get some nephew and niece fix too. Also need to get some new work as had to cancel 2 things that would have paid well . I think AF is due at the weekend, not sure what to expect with that, when you count day 1 this cycle etc...Hoping that my cycle won't be too messed up, don;t want to wait too long! I feel very good health wise one day and then the next I feel incredibly tired, hopefully it will sort itself out especially with my healthy cooking and doing some exercise  .... 2 more weeks until blood test results. Not sure what is going on in Brighton, we seem to be in a big sea fog again this morning... come on sun!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yogabunny - Hope your DH is back before you know it. I think it's even harder to be apart when you're going through all this, as like you said the experience really brings you closer. I'm going away tomorrow night, but only for the weekend so I think Hubby will cope without me ok   . Going to see Beyonce and I can't wait! It's nice to have these little things to look forward to during all the tough times. I've got another scan tomorrow to see how lining's getting on and if necessary adjust any dosages. If all goes well thaw and transfer should be 7th May    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

MDD - Beyonce sounds perfect, i may just put some on my ipod! 7th May is not long now, fingers crossed for the perfect thaw        Good luck for tomorrow. xxxxxxx


----------



## ttc79

hiya 
Yogabunny , Hope your hubbys 2 weeks away goes quickly for you , good for you catching up with friends and getting niece &nephew fix .  I have been seeing mine throughtout this time but just no doing any babysitting. Am doing fine thanks , OTD is monday which will be 14dp5dt  .  No be long before you are  back on this rollercoaster , 
MDD - all the best for your scan tomoz    
Hi to everyone else


----------



## yogabunny

ooo exciting! 14dp 5dt is quite long to wait, mine was only 10dp 5dt have you been good? Or any secret POAS?


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey ladies... well af has just arrived so all hope now gone for this cycle,  so now its time to close this ivf chapter and look forward to the next cycle. 
First day back yesturday and I really am lucky,  my boss has been amazing and so supportive and is already focusing on my next cycle, even though it means more time off.  Ive told a feq people as the lies were driving me nuts and it was so hard to hide my mood swings.  Theres so much laughter in my office and when im sitting at my desk not joining in and with a face like a slapped fish, ita just easier to say something sometimes. 
Im only telling a few and theyve promised to say something to the crazy, baby obsessed women who all she ever talks about is whos gonna get Pregnant next and how Wonderful her 3 kids are... even those not Trying are sick To death of her mindless babble!!!!
Had my other bosses leaving do last night, which I really didn't want to go to, but it turned out to be just what I needed. 
I've also told some friends that id had another cycle which hadnt worked and thats why id been out the loop for so long... and people will surprise u, some of the messages back have been so lovely.
Its been a bit liberating to finally get it off my chest.
We see it as such a taboo subject but actually we have nothing to be ashamed off.

ANd if u end up with a sister in law like mine whos now hounding me with questions,  well ive just given up replying now in the hope she'll back off.

MDD good luck for tomorrow,  not long now x
TTc, hope your not driving yourself mad during this 2ww.

Love, hugs and positive vibes to everyone else.... im off to take some painkillers,  this is going to be one painful period


----------



## clark1234

Hey ladies, sorry for butting in! 

I'm due to start dring on the 13th May, I'm just wondering how long is takes from start to finish with this cycle I can't remember from my last cycle!! 

Thank you


----------



## Esha82

Hay Ladies,

Been thinking loads about you ladies that have not had the result they so greatly deserved this time round. My heart goes out to you all.

Bearbones, how you feeling?  When is your scan again?  Hope its all going well for you.

ttc - good luck for monday my love!!!

Clark good luck on your upcoming cycle.  Think the length of time depends on how you respond but I did DR for 18 days then the HRT for about 2 weeks. hope that helps.

MMD good luck tomorrow with your scan.

Well today is my OTD and still BFP   Had my bloods done at my local dr on Monday (12p2dt) and they came back at 357, got them retested today so will get the results early next week but all looking good with the results on the high side they said.  Left a message with my clinic this morning but not heard back from them yet so dont know when my scan it yet.  They dont do bloods so my local dr are just doing them to put my mind at rest.  The are very good.  I feel quietly optimistic but still nervous as I have got to this stage before and then had a MC so only the next few weeks will tell.

x x x x


----------



## yogabunny

great news official BFP congratulations esha       How nice are they at your doctors. I am going to try that next time  . wishing you a speedy couple of weeks til you see a healthy little heartbeat at your scan     

welcome clark, lots of luck for your cycle.. x


----------



## Daydreamer88

Ttc...How are you getting on? Hope time is passing quickly for you!! My clinic is 18 days post EC too, such a long time!!! You have not got long to go though  

MDD...Good luck for your scan tomorrow! 7th May is so soon, how exciting   

Yoga...I am OK, DR going fine - I know you have all said it but it is so much easier than fresh cycle isn't it?! I keep forgetting I am even cycling again, which is good!! No major symptoms other than a slight headache behind the eyes and tiredness which is no problem at all   Oh bless you with DH away for 2 weeks, absence makes the heart grow fonder so they say (although I couldn't do it so I don't envy you! In 6 years I have only spent 3 nights away from DH   ) Catching up with friends sounds lovely and I am sure you will relly appreciate some me time too   Hope AF isn't too bad for you  

Hi Clark, welcome! I think from start to finish (OTD) is about 6 weeks... 

Ozzy...Hope you are doing OK hun   Really glad to hear you feel better for telling work and so pleased they are supportive...you are right we shouldn't be ashamed...Oh no hope your SIL gets the message and backs off a little. Big   on AF, take things easy and cuddle up with a hot water bottle when you can x

Esha...huge congrats on your official BFP     great news!! And so pleased for you that your doctors are agreeing to do the bloods, keep your mind at rest

Love to everyone else
xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Hi all, been over a month since I was last on. Needed a break from it all, but recently been missing you ladies and wondering how you're doing, so thought I'd call in and see. Mixed news, as I suppose is inevitable. Congrats to all the BFPs  and big  to all the BFNs.

*Yogabunny * - So very sad to read your news, gutted things didn't work out for you this time chick  Hope you're doing ok. Won't rake it all up for you, but needless to say heart is going out to you right now. Glad you've managed a holiday and are now planning next steps. It's lovely that you say the treatment has brought you and DH closer, I feel the same  Got to look for the smallest of silver linings 

*Ozzy, Sunny and Katiebells -* Completely get where you're all coming from, it's the uncertainty that's the hardest. If someone could say 'On your tenth go you'll have a beautiful, healthy baby' we'd put everything on hold and have the ten goes. But after a couple of unsuccessful attempts, thoughts of 'What if it never happens?' start weighing more heavily. Like others, we've talked about surrogacy and adoption. Don't think I have more than another couple of IVF attempts in me!

AFM - As planned, we've been doing quite a lot of socialising, decorating, trip away to Amsterdam. It's been great, few low moments but mostly managed to focus on other aspects of our lives. I think I needed to prove to myself I could still be me, and still enjoy life, despite of everything! Next week we've got our follow up with the consultant, an open day at a different clinic, and counsellor appointment, so really back into it&#8230;

   to all those currently cycling, wherever you are in your treatment xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Lovely to hear from you mooncat, and that you have had a month away being you. Thanks for your kind words means alot. Was gutting to be so near and yet so far, it was so nice to feel the relief of a BFP even just for a short time, it was like thank the lord!!! I think it reminded us both that we really want a family, if that makes sense, as you don;t allow yourself to think about that too much during all this.  That is good and bad, but if anything it has made me more determined to keep going.  Next week sounds full on hope you can keep some of the balance that you have got back xxx


----------



## ttc79

yogabunny  - yeh it is a long time , i have been good , no secret poas but thats not to say i havent thought about it , The thought of it being negative is putting me off.   so positive thoughts need to kick in    
mooncat  - welcome back 
daydreamer - am getting on fine thanks , good to hear it no just my clinic with the extra long dates. how are you?
clark - from 1st dr injection to otd took me 1 day short of 7 weeks .
esha congrats on the BFP 
ozzy - glad to hear you been able to tell some people and they being nice about it xx hope af not too painful, feet up n hot water bottle 

hi everyone else x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Esha - fab news honey, so very chuffed for you, here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy      
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Mooncat

Yogabunny - a short lived BFP seems like the cruelest thing, but I'm glad to hear it's spurring you on. And good that you have more lovely embryos so you can try FET again. Lots of   your way  I'm not sure where we'll go next - my endo is worse again so maybe more surgery, or maybe just press on with IVF... maybe change clinics, or stay where we are... lots to think about! Take care, and hope this next cycle is the one xxx


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies i caved and tested early - 11dp5dt  and OMG OMG  - its a    , Am so happy


----------



## Fairy Fi

Ttc - so pleased for you honey, that's brilliant    Woohoo, that's what we like to hear, positive results. I hope this trend continues on this thread for all the other lovely ladies   
Take care mummy to be   
Fi xxx


----------



## Marilu

ttc79 - congrats on your BFP, that's fantastic!     you must be over the moon, I'm so happy for you!

After my first IVF cycle which ended in a BFN a couple of weeks ago I was a bit in despair. Luckily we got 6 frosties so we are now in between cycles and waiting for my hospital to call me for a FET. I decided to join this thread as initially I was a bit pessimistic knowing that the chances of success with FET are slimmer than with fresh cycles but seeing BFPs here is giving me hope for my next cycle  Moreover I will be able to skip EC which is really good.

In the meantime I've got myself a CBFM, some vitamins for DP and we'll enjoy the waiting time!

Hugs for all


----------



## Esha82

TTC thats fantastic news!!!!!!!!! Congratulations hun!!!!  x x x x


----------



## Mooncat

TTC - Congratulations!  Wishing you all the best x


----------



## Sunny12

ttc - Huge congratulations!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttc79

thanks for all the congrats, its still sinking in


----------



## Bearbones1

TTC waaaaaaaahooooooooo that is amazing news, congratulations xxx


----------



## Katiebells

ttc congratualtions great to see some happy news gives a little bit of hope xxx
Hope everyone else is doing ok? xx Its so good to have you all as support xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

TTC - Huge congratulations Mama!   xxx

Marilu - Welcome!  

AFM - Scan all fine today, just carrying on with meds as they are. So week on Tues embryologyst will be ringing me for permission to thaw, then transfer either that day or morning after if all goes well     . Eeeek! Getting so anxious about it now, that wait is going to be horrible...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie.moon

Ttc - wonderful news. So so happy for you  xxxxxxx

Mdd - glad to hear all is going well. You look after yourself. We'll get you through that nasty wait. Start planning your distractions now!! xxxx

Love to all 

Annie xxx


----------



## jamsponge

Congrats ttc
      to all whichever stage you are at.


----------



## yogabunny

ttc- CONGRATULATIONS!!! that is wonderful news, enjoy every minute, I bet you are still in shock, but it is real!!! Lovely news to start the weekend. xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

*MDD* - getting closer!!!   

Welcome *Marilu* - I'm waiting to go again, so maybe we will be cycle buddies.  Yes FET is much better no stimming and no EC = happy days!.   

AF came today, that is very good news, means my cycle is still running regularly despite everything, my protocol starts on day 1 so fingers crossed for a late May start.


----------



## Bearbones1

Hiya

Mdd that is great news, roll on ET xx  

Yoga glad to hear your cycle is on track,  

Marilu sorry your last cycle didn't work.  A FET may be better for you and a lot less invasive on the body, fingers crossed or you.

Hope everyone is ok, nothing to report from me.  Had more cramps yesterday and have now been spotting today again. It's brown so I'm not too worried xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi ladies,

Quick one from me,

TTC, huge comgratularions - great news  

Need your advice as I am worrying, never had DR drugs in their own before. Started day 1 of cycle which was last Sunday, stopped bleeding completely on Wednesday but it has started again tonight - very bright red fresh blood...is this normal?!? I am having period cramps again now too?  

Love to everyone, sorry no personals I am freaking out and scared  

Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Yep totally normal.  I bled 7 days after starting both times, that means your lining will get nice and thin ready to start progynova


----------



## Ozzycat

Morning ladies,  hope everyone had a lovely weekend. .. typical that the sun is now shinning now its monday morning! !
Welcome to the new ladies to this wonderful thread, any questions,  advice or support. .. were all here for u.
Daydreamer,  hope ur treatment is progressing nicely
MDD,  not long now till u get those frosties on board.
Esha, Bearbones and ttc... has the morning sickness started yet  
Emotionally ive been up and down. .. positive days and then days of tears, tantrums and "why me's"
Got a follow up app for the end of may... does anyone know if we can ask for tests to be done as to why its not working? ?
Genetic testing on the embryos or testing my womb to see if im rejecting them
I just don't want to keep doing cycle after cycle and having to keep going through this heartache!!
Anyway better get up... first day back to the gym, try and shift some of this weight ive put back on
Booooo
hAve a lovely week
Lol
OZzy xxxxx


----------



## ttc79

official test day - BFP ,   phoned clinic , scan booked for 21st ,  canna wait


----------



## Esha82

TTC thats great news whoop whoop, role on scan day!

Mine is on the 13th.  2 weeks today 

Just got my second Beta HCG my dr did for me.  It came back at 1680!!!!!

So that was 357 at 12p2dt
and            1680 at 15p2dt (test day)
So way more than doubling, so I am delighted 

How you feeling bearbones?  Has the spotting stopped?

Daydreamer how you doing today?

Ozzy i hope you enjoy your trip to the gym and your follow up comes round soon.  I hope they can put your mind at rest.  We did get  our cromozones checked at one point I think.

Off to the bank

x x x x


----------



## gem236

Hi Ladies

Need some advise if poss  

I am due to have FET end of June, and start my injections on the 16th May. I didnt realise I had to go through all the injections again to have the FE put back in.
It will be our wedding anniversary on the 23rd June and my husband would l love to take me away as we havent had a holiday in over a year with going through the treatment we have put holidays on hold. 
Is the treatment and time scale the same as the ivf treatment? and would I be able to go abroad during the first week of injections? 
Do I take the injections everyday like IVF?

I have an appointment at the hospital on the 13th to get my medication etc so I was going to ask all this then but that only gives us a week to sort a hol out.
Having a break away is just what we need and I feel it would relax me and get me ready for the ET end of June,
What should I do Ladies
Thanks xx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey Gem... everything will depend on how well ur body responds as to how long the process will take but I went away for a week and injected every day and also had the patches on to build the linning but we waited for the hospital to say "see u in a week" and literally went home and booked flights leaving the next morning.
Did us the world of good and put us in a positive frame of mind.
I would advise Having it all planned but maybe wait for the hospital to give u the all clear for a week b4 booking anything... u don't want any surprises that would mean cancelling
Hope this helps xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hey ozzy,    have you seen this questions for follow up thread? Might give you some ideas if you want to have any additional tests done: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261901.0

great news ttc and esha  

welcome gem, I didn't have injections for FET, but I would say great idea to get a holiday lined up so you can book it straight away once you have checked with nurses, i agree time away would be perfect relaxation in the run up to ET. x


----------



## Bearbones1

Gem I reckon you would be fine to go on hols while down regging. My treatment started on feb 27th and I had ET on April 10th so it was longer than my IVF cycles. Lots of luck and welcome  

Ozzy ow was the gym?  Good for you!!  I hope you can get some testing done, my clinic don't do that, we asked previously but your may be different. Xx

Esha  I'm still spotting brown stuff yes, more so after extra cramps so I thinks it's just the snow babies burrowing!! I have bloods done at 14dp5dt and they were 4180 and the 16dp5dt 10458!!! So that reassured me a bit.  Our scan date is the same. 

TTC good news on you scan being booked.  Hope it come quickly xxx

Hope everyone is ok xxxx

Gotta run or dinner will be burnt!!! Lol x


----------



## ttc79

bearbones / esha - does your clinic do bloods or did you ask for them to be taken?


----------



## Bearbones1

Mine don't so I asked my GP to for reassurance x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

I'm sorry I'm being really terrible at keeping up at the moment, been really busy and my head's been a bit fried. Ending up having a bit of a cry with my sister yesterday. I think the stress of thaw next week is really starting to hit me. You don't need me to tell you that it means so much, and I just can't bear the thought of it not happening this time. I'm just praying with everything I have that our little Biggles is srong enough to pull through thaw and gets comfy inside me.

Sorry for a bit of a blah post so early on. Starting pessaries tomorrow (joy!), then last DR injection on Fri, so at least that'll be one less thing to do! 

Hope everyone is doing well wherever they're at in treatment.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Mdd you are almost there lovely   don't lose it. Xxxxxxx

I have bad news, I'm bleeding and have AF type cramps. I'm 5+4 today.


----------



## Sunny12

*Bearbones* -   I am packed up and ready to head off on holiday in a few hours but though I'd check in. Don;t assume the worset Bearbones there are so many stories of bleeding and all being fine. My cousins wife bled all the way through and had healthy little girl. Call up the Dr and see if you can have an early scan to put your mind at rest    

*MDD* - not long now, my acupuncture lady said something that helped a little, she pointed out that worrying won't make it more likly to work, it is in the hnads of teh Gods now.     that little one thaws well!

Hello *Yoga* and everyone else. Catch you when I am back next week
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Bearbones. .. my boss at work bled from week 4 and also has a healthy little girl so dont give up... ur blood test showed u were doing really well.  Got everything crossed for u  

MDD sending positive thawing vibes to u and ur little frosties. .. fingers crossed ull have them on board real soon.

Daydreamer hows the cycle going

SUnny have a lovely holiday.
HUbby and me are off to the isle of wight next weekend to spend some time together and then spain in june.. get us nice and relaxed for our fresh cycle. 
Got an appointment on the 23rd may to talk through the next treatment plan.

Lov and hugs to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Bearbones - Sending big   . Like the other girls have said it doesn't necessarily mean that anything is wrong. Bleeding's very common in early pregnancy, esp IVF pregnancies. I will   that everything is ok for you.

Sunny - Hope you have a wonderful holiday and come back chilled out and ready to face the future  

Ozzycat - That sounds lovely, just what you need! Hope your appt comes around soon!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi bearbones,     lots of ladies are ok and bleed for a while,  or even for a trimester or the whole thing but have healthy pregnancies, it seems to be more common in ivf pregnancies.  cramping also seems common, the pessaries combined with everything stretching....  are you on progesterone pessaries? have you called the clinic maybe they will recommend upping to 3 a day and some clinics will monitor your progesterone too.    

sunny, have an amazing holiday, if you are in marrakesh i really enjoyed the drinks upstairs at kosy bar's terrace, you will see it xx

MDD,  i know, so many hurdles and so much resting on it all,   stay strong little embie

hi ozzy, glad you have got some lovely holidays booked

hi everyone


----------



## Bearbones1

Thanks girls. 

I have called the epu and they will scan me tomorrow at 0845. They were really nice.  I haven't called the clinic as the letter from them states not to bother lol!!!!  I may call and ask about the pessaries, I'm on two a day, would taking 3 do any harm?  

Sunny have an amazing holiday lovely xxxx

Ozzy you too, two holidays. The 23rx will be here before you know it xx

I will let you know if they see anything at scan, xx


----------



## yogabunny

well done bearbones, that;s great you can get some reassurance so quickly. 
3 a day doesn't do any harm, but i did find it a bit uncomfortable as got quite constipated!!  so maybe wait and see what the scan shows and what the clinic say.
let us know how you get on


----------



## ttc79

Hi ladies.  Need advice if possible.  I have been getting pains in my right side about 2-3inches from belly button. They not sharp pains more of a dull ache .had them last night and again tonight.should I be worried? Got bfp yesterday 14dp5dt


----------



## annie.moon

Bearbones - lots of people have said they bled and were fine. Everything crossed for your scan tomorrow xxxx

Sunny - have a fabulous holiday. Enjoy every minute 

Ozzycat - good to hear you have appointment soon. Lots of love to you xx

MDD - it's so hard not to worry about every little thing. This whole thing is so overwhelming. Lots of positive thoughts coming your way... Xxx

Love to everyone else 

AFM - I've got a follow up appointment next week. Hope they tell me I can start again soon!

Annie xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi annie, glad you have your follow up soon. let us know what they say.

ttc - dull aches sounds like totally normal pregnancy stretching feelings to me, i'm sure fairyfi and others will be along soon to say the same xxxx


----------



## Esha82

Bearbones, just seen your post.  Hope your ok hun and that your scan goes well this morning.  Like the ladies said lots of people bleed in early pregnancy, will be thinking of you this morning.  You never know! It may be twinnies in there!!! I cant believe your clinic basicly say dont bother us.... thats shocking!  Mine say any pain or bleeding to give them a ring.

Tcc - I think cramps are fine.  Been getting some AF type ones myself.  But if it gets really bad down just one side and doesnt let up be sure to ring your clinic as can be a sign of eptopic.  

Sunny have a great holiday hun!

Ozzy - good luck with your follow up next week.  Have you worked out your questions yet?  Always good to write them down as I find I get to emotional once in there and forget!

MDD sending love and possitive thoughts your way.

Well I am doing fine, my mother in law is back from her holiday today and already talking about giving up work to look after the kids.......... oh dear.  Boobs are killing me and look like someone has drawn a map on them and feeling queasy now and then.  Think I will ring the midwives on Monday when I am 6 weeks and make my booking in appointment.  We are off to Monaco for the F1 in a few weeks so want to make sure all is good before then

Hay to all you other ladies

x x x x x x


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi ladies, sorry I have not posted for a few days, I have been keeping up with you all but the DR is affecting me really badly mentally, I am not coping very well with it and feeling very depressed   the hot flushes are getting worse but the headaches and tiredness seem to be easing up a bit. The bleeding that started Saturday has not completely stopped and has basically been another period - I stupidly didn't realise that this is what happens!!    I panicked and phoned the clinic Sunday morning and they obvs said it was fine!  I am so glad I was on short protocol for fresh cycle and really hope I don’t have to change to long protocol should this not work.   I didn’t want to bring you all down with my negativity so I thought it was best not to post…I have my scan tomorrow so fingers crossed I can start estrogen tablets soon and get some hormones back in my body  

Ttc…huge congrats on the official BFP   …your pains sound normal to me (from what I have read) it will just be your body adjusting to everything  

Bearbones…hope you are OK? How did your scan go this morning? As the others have said, bleeding is common especially in IVF pregnancies but I can imagine it is so scary when it happens to you, praying everything is OK   

Ozzy…Of course you can ask for extra tests to be done, it seems to depend what clinic you are and whether you are NHS or private with as to whether they will do any testing but there is no harm in asking, then if they won’t do it go somewhere that will!! That is what I intend to do hun…you are right you can’t just keep going through it without looking into things further, hopefully there won't be anything but you do need to know 

Esha…Great news on your HCG, it is doubling very well    how many did you have put back? Could be twins?? Bless your MIL wanting to giving up work lol gald to hear everything is going well for you  

Hi gem….welcome  Are you having daily injections or just the 1 or are you not sure yet?…I am sure you would be able to go away during DR as there is 1-2 weeks before you go for your first scan and if it is going to relax you then it sounds like a good idea to me. The timescale is about 6 weeks in total - from first injection to OTD, so if you were on long protocol last time it is about the same, if you were on short it is quite a bit longer… 

Yoga….hope you are well? 

MDD…Hope you are OK? You are right the stress of the thaw is difficult; it is the only part of FET that seems more intense than a fresh cycle…having a good cry is probably just what you needed to get all the stress out…wahoo to last DR injection on Friday, hope the pessaries aren’t too bad 

Sunny…Have a good holiday hun, hope you have a lovely relaxing time 

Annie…Good luck for your follow up next week! Hope you are doing OK 

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Quick update from me. All is well they said its implantation bleed. And it's twins!!!!! Eeek

Back later to catch up x


----------



## Daydreamer88

Great news bearbones....eeek twins how exciting!!! So pleased everything is well 

Xxx


----------



## ttc79

thats great news bearbones  , so happy everything is well


----------



## Esha82

Bearbones, oh my goodness!!! Twinnies!!! I am so glad your scan turned out well and huge congrats 2 times over! How do you feel? Was it a bit of a shock?  And there was me saying it may be twins in my last post.  I had remembered reading somewhere about bleeding and twins.  You must be sooooooooo excited.  Hell I am so excited for you!!  What could you see on the scan?

x x x


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies , any tips for anti sickness ?? no sure if its morning sickness kicked in already or due to the fact my progynova tabs have been upped since bfp.


----------



## annie.moon

Bearbones - congratulations!! Double congratulations!! What wonderful news. So happy for you. Very much love to you xxx

Annie xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Hey girls,
Wow it is busy on here.
Bearbones Twins OMG huge congrats, as a mummy of twins it is amazing xxx
For the other yummy mummies to be esha and ttc hope everything is going well xx
Ozzycat I had the Chicago tests done eventually after many many failed treatments, I had raised NK cells and was treated with steroids and intralipids and got pregnant for the first time ever. I would encourage you ask re these tests xxxx
Daydreamer I really feel for you I was like that myself a few weeks ago hopefully the hormones will balance themselves out asap. Im getting a bit confused are you doing a fresh cycle? (Its the elderly years....)
MDD Im sorry your feeling stressed hun re thaw I wish I will say a little prayer for you it is a difficult timexxxx
Annie hope they will be able to move things on for you will you be doing an FET or fresh cycle? xx
Yogabunny how are you doing? xx
Sunny have a wonderful well deserved hol xx
Gem welcome to the thread x
Hope if your still reading I think about you a lot I thought you and I were going to share a special journey xx
Hi to everyone else xx
AFM I have had my follow up and will be starting treatment next month, anxious as I will have to spend about 9 days in London OMG..... But my gut says this is the man that gifted me and please god he will do it again 
xxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

TTC...you could try those travel sickness bands, I have heard they can be good...I used to wear them for travel sickness as a child and I remember they worked then for that, i had a friend recently who used them too for morning sickness so worth a go  

Katie...hope you are doing OK? Eeek starting again next month, please keep in touch on here and let us know how you are getting on! You are right to trust your gut, 9 days in London will so be worth it if your gut is right - praying it is   thank you Hun, I hope the estrogen helps when I can start on them as I can't cope with feeling like this much longer   no Hun I am on FET  

Xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Bearbones - whoop whoop, that's amazing news honey, so chuffed for you, how exciting        

Ttc - sorry you're feeling sickly but i just had to eat little and often to keep nausea at bay. Also don't worry about cramping as it will be your uterus expanding and growing to accommodate your little one   

Hello all, i am still here and reading, but i'm just taking more of a backseat as i dont want to intrude too much   

Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Wonderful news Bearbones,  was thinking of you today xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Bearbones, huge congratulations to you! You muxt be over the moon  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

bearbones, wow fantastic news, congratulations on twins xx    xx


----------



## Olivia32

Hi girls, I am back here after almost 4 years    hope to know you all soon. I down reg in May and hope to have FET in June if my only embryo survives. 


bearbones, congrats! I am a mum of twins and it is the best thing that had happen to me. Good luck with your pregnancy.   


I have a question about preparation - do you prepare your body during down reg and a treatment?  Like eating a special diet or doing yoga, acupuncture? Fish oil, flax seed, other supplements? Hypnosis tapes, anything else? 


Many thanks, Olivia xxx


----------



## yogabunny

welcome back olivia,   I'm hoping for similar timing for my next FET, starting end of May. Lovely to hear about your twins   

the things i did last time seemed to work for me to get to a BFP, so i am going to do similar  - yoga every other day, acupuncture once a week, Zita West's fish oil (I don't always manage to take 2 of these as I need a BIG meal with them, so might also take some hemp oil to make sure i get the omega) a pregnancy multivit, 

Because of the MC I might also take extra folic acid, extra vitamin C and the hemp oil to make sure I am getting enough omega.  

I used circle and bloom audio body and mind programme. Cut out caffeine and alcohol except the odd glass if at a wedding etc, ate some brazil nuts around implantation... 

Have not started yet though, have needed some time off!!!


----------



## Olivia32

Thanks Yogabunny for your advice, will start taking fish oil too. Great to hear that you are doing FET in the same time. I hope it will work!     How many frosties do you have? I have one day 6 blast left.. Xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Me too, really hoping this is our time   . We're lucky enough to have 5 blasts left, i really hope there is one little strong one in there that can make it all the way! xx


----------



## annie.moon

Hi Olivia- welcome to the group x

Fairy Fi - it's good to know you're still here and all is well xxx

Yoga - hooray for your five. Fingers crossed this is the one for you xxx

AFM - we just lost out last frosty, so it's back to a fresh cycle. Will stick around here though if that's ok, as I'd miss you all too much xx


----------



## ttc79

Hi all. Not been on for a few days so no read everyones news will try read up today. Having a bit of a down time at the mo.got bfp on monday which we are so happy about. Started bleeding on thursday so left work early and called clinic. Just to retest in a week. Trying to stay positive as poas still saying pregnant and bleeding has calmed down.bedrest for 2 days but bk to work tomoz. All this worrying


----------



## Ozzycat

Annie u and me can hold each others cyber hands through another fresh cycle together xxx
HOpe everyone else is having a lovely weekend
Xx


----------



## yogabunny

hang in there ttc, will they do bloods for you? xxxx

please stick around annie xxx


----------



## ttc79

Hi yogabunny. They said nothing they can do.too early to scan as well so just a waiting game. Xx


----------



## yogabunny

feel for you ttc,  sounds very positive that it has calmed down.   could be implantation bleed.   take it easy and try and step away from google xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hope your ok TTC. I bet it's implantation bleed, fingers crossed xxx

Katie good news on your pending fresh cycle, 9 days in London. Eeeek. Xx

Annie a fresh one for you too, glad you are staying here. X

Olivia, welcome back   lovely to hear you have twins, I wish you lots of luck for this FET xx

Yoga five frosties is really great, when are you starting again?

Daydreamer how are you feeling now?  I felt horrendous the first time I down regged, I was depressed and depressing it was awful the short protocol was far easier xx

Ozzy when are you starting your fresh cycle, and have you asked about further tests? Xx

MDD and fairy fi hope your are well ladies. X

Esha how are you?  I couldn't see much at the scan just the sacs and yolk sacs.  I didn't feel shocked but I did cry with relief that there was actually something there.  hope you are feeling ok. Xx


----------



## annie.moon

Ttc - fingers crossed for you. Hoping its just implantation bleeding.

Ozzycat - I'll be here for you xx do you know when you're starting? Xxx

Love to all you fabulous ladies xx


----------



## jamsponge

ttc sending you lots of


----------



## yogabunny

good luck for thaw and transfer  mdd xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Ooooo MDD is it the big day tomorrow? ??
I hope everything goes really well and  u get ur little frosties safety on board and back where they belong.
Annie ive got my 1st consultation on the 23rd may to discuss what happens next.
Might take a bit longer as im going to request some tests.
Katie bells said she had the chicago blood tests done so im looking into those... not cheap but cant keep going thro cycle after cycle.. I want to rule everything out b4 we go again.
Any dates for u??
Daydreamer,  sending you hugs and hope ur feeling better

YOgabunny u must be getting ur results soon x
Lov and hugs to rest of you
Xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yep Ozzycat, today's the day! Just had a call from the embrylogyst to ok them to start the thaw     . She's going to ring me back within the next hour or so.... Please pray for us and our little embie!

Hope everyone else is ok today.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Quick post to wish MDD heaps and heaps of luck today xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Just had the call....Our little Biggles has thawed nicely     . Am sooo relieved! So in for transfer at 1.45pm - Eeeeek! Off to acupuncture at 11.15 to chill me out before our appt  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

fantastic news MDD     ... perfect timing for acupuncture will get all the blood flowing and make a nice comfy space for embie to snuggle down in for the next 9 months xx


----------



## Ozzycat

Whoooooo u go girl... go get them little frosties on board
Hope it all goes well
Hugs and kisses
Xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Quick one from me...will pop on later with personals

MDD so so pleased for you that your little frosty has thawed nicely   Good luck for the transfer this afternoon! Enjoy the acunpuncture and update us later once you are PUPO  

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Evening all. Just a quick one to say I'm now officially PUPO once again     . We saw our perfect 5 day blast on the screen before he/she was transferred safe and sound back onto the mothership   . They used the stiffer catheter first time this time as they had issues getting it in last time (I have a kinky cervix apparantly   ). Also had some lovely acupuncture before and after, and just home chilling now. Hubby's making tea tonight - This is the life!   .

I really feel that this is going to be our time. It was the 11 yr anniversary of my Grandad's death today, and I know he was watching over us every step of the way   . 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttc79

congrats on being pupo MDD glad transfer went well , take it easy , xxx


----------



## yogabunny

well done MDD, congratulations you are now PUPO! sounds like it could not have gone better, great that they have learnt from the last time and it all went smoothly, the acupuncture is all good too... and well done hubby! 

ozzy - yes Monday for results, I hope I might hear before... where will you get the chicago tests will you do those at your clinic?

ttc - hope you are doing ok ?

hey katiebells - how are you hun?

hi daydreamer, annie, sunny, jamsponge, olivia, bearbones, fairyfi and everyone else (sorry if i have missed you off the list, not intentional) hope you are all well.   

afm - Loving this weather, everything is much easier when the sun is shining! Have caught up with friends who visited here last week and then some friends in Kent over the bank holiday, so nice to see them, but i did have a hangover when the first lot left and a few glasses of fizz on Sunday night - oh well, I feel much happier for a bit of catching up with good friends. Went for massive walk today by the river. Acupuncture tomorrow. Getting my strength up!!Lots of love xx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All!

I am back from hols!

*MDD* - Brilliant news. A huge congratulations on being PUPO!!!!    

*Yoga* - you are righ the sun makes everything better, hoping it stays around now I am back xxxxxxxxxx

*Ozzycat* - I am also seriously considering all the expensive tests. If there is nothing wrong then at least I can have piece of mind that there is not something wrong that I can do anything about and no waste money on next cycles etc. Soooo expensive! xxxxxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

*afm* - after lovely holiday I left DH is Morroco for him to go on his trek and now I am home alone and been a been weepy all afternoon. My period was due Friday but still not here (messed up by the FET drugs from abandoned cycle I think - anyone else taken a while to get back to normal?) so v pre menstral and missing DH like crazy (not usually that bad!). Holiday from infertility is very lovely but you do have to come back. Going to pull myself together and have arranged for a quick drink with my sil and other friend from down here when their kids are asleep.
xxxxxxx


----------



## annie.moon

MDD - congratulations on being pupo!! Sounds like it all went fabulously. Fingers crossed this is the one. Lots of positive thoughts coming your way... Xxx

Yoga - good to hear you sounding positive. Stay strong and enjoy the sun xxx

Sunny - welcome back. Hope you had a beautiful time. We're here for you xxx

AFM - I have follow up appointment tomorrow. We've used up all our embies, so it's back to the drawing board. Anyone got any advice on questions to ask at this stage?

Big love to you all. Annie xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Annie - Good luck for your follow up today. I hope it all goes well and you come out of it feeling better and with a plan of action in place.  

Sunny - Welcome back! I hope you had a great holiday. You're right it does suck to come back down to reality sometimes. I'm sure your cycle will sort itself out in a month or two. Do you have a follow up arranged yet?

Yogabunny - Sound like you had a great bank hol weekend, and are enjoying your break (I miss wine!!). Enjoy your acupuncture.  

AFM - Thankyou for all the lovely messages. I'm feeling great at the moment. Got my sister and her kids coming over to visit today. They're staying for a few days, and then my Mum and Dad are over for the weekend, so plenty of people to look after me! A few little twinges in my tummy and at the sides (ovaries?) but that's it so far. Forgive me if TMI, but wanted to ask what everyone's opinion is on sex after transfer? Our clinic have said it's fine, but I'm so paranoid about it   . Would love to hear everyone elses views.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## macamoo

Hi Ladies, 

Firstly sorry to hear about peoples sad news & so happy to hear of all the good news   & love for everyone!  

MDD - I was reading the thread about orgasms on 2ww...it's interesting & fun reading   you should have a look & then decide....our clinic said NO sexual intercourse until test done   I'm going crazy with it    or without!! Ha ha 

Good luck with this crazy time to everyone!! ❤ Xxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Delilah - super duper fab news honey, pupo, woohoo      this has got to be your time, i'm sure of it    I think our clinic says no nookie for a week after transfer, but i didn't do it while on 2ww, too paranoid and didn't want to anything prodding our little embie!!!   
Take care sweetie
Love to you all
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi sunny, glad you had a good time, i know what you mean back to reality! Hope drink with SIL did the trick. 

MDD, our clinic says no sex until OTD

macamoo, are you in 2ww?

hi fairyfi, how are you getting on? nesting?  

Come back sun! I stink from my acupuncture he burnt half a ton of moxa (don't know how you spell that!) .  Trying to decide whether to take on an extra weekend job at a yoga studio... would be a regular supplement of money to my self employed work (DH thinks i may be crazy as it will earn me very little), but will meet new people, something i love the idea of is to have a yoga studio so i could learn how it works, but could ruin my social life... going to meet the owner on friday, so guess i will do that and see what happens.


----------



## charlie14

I had my first scan today after 13 days of patches and my lining was 13.6 mm they have told me to up to 2 patches alternate days and have another scan monday and maybe ET next friday.

Do they like your womb lining to be really thick as the nurse at my clinic said to me they like it to be between 8-10mm and im more than that?


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Charlie, mine was less than that, she just said it's over 9mm and triple layered, we'll go for transfer in 6 days time. But I don't think it can be too thick, probably all clinics are different, what are the nurses like, can you maybe give them a call to get some reassurance as you are hearing different information  x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - I'm good thanks, getting big now (so trying to sit down when possible at school) and feeling baby kick lots, can't believe how quickly time is flying by though. Decisions decisions for you at the mo then, you'll have to weigh up the pros and cons and decide from there, exciting though having a new little venture   
Take care sweetie
Fi xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi lovelies,

Wahooo congrats on being PUPO MDD   hope you are taking it easy!! So glad you are feeling positive, and I am sure you are right your Grandad will be watching over you, what a special day to have your transfer, sad day but special    My clinic said no hanky panky   They ALWAYS say that though   

ttc...how are things going?

yoga...Glad to hear you are enjoying yourself   Hope you enjoyed your acupuncture today? I think doing the extra weekend work sounds fab if it is something you want to do, you will be incorporating something lovely and relaxing and being paid to do it   How many hours is it?

Hello Fi...hope everything is going well with you? You have been quiet recently, no dancing animals    

Charlie...I am not sure hun, hope things are right when you go back on Monday though  

Sunny...Glad you had a lovely holiday   Sorry to hear you are feeling off it today though   I think that the mess up of hormones does play an impact on it (along with the obvious   ) I was messed up after my BFN but after my abandoned cycle I bled straight away, and was fine for my next bleed - I think this might be because it was fresh cycle though so had all the stimms etc... I think it does mess our cycle up more than we realise. Hope it comes soon as I know it starts to feel like a build up after a while.  

Helloo and love to everyone else, hope you are all well

xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Just seen your reply as I replied Fi   Glad to hear everything is going well - not too long to go now  

xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hi daydreamer - yeah, I'm fine thanks honey, just been taking more of a back seat on here really, although I do read to keep up with you all  Hope you're well.
Just for you here's some dancing animals  

Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## annie.moon

MDD - sounds like you are doing great with your 2ww. 

Yoga - difficult decisions. If you can fit the yoga in and it's going to make you feel good, it would be great, but don't take on too much. 

Charlie - they asked me to carry on with drugs for another five days when mine was 11.5. Sounds fine.

Fairy Fi- so excited to hear it's all going well xxx

AFM - I had a real shock today when I went to meet my consultant to discuss next round of treatment. I did egg share programme last time and was all set to do the same again, only she tells me their age limit has changed from 35 to 32!!! I'm too old and would have to pay full price for IVF. Can't believe it. We don't have the money :-( planning to try IUI with a medicated cycle, which is much less likely to work for me, but buys me some time to save like mad or look for another clinic!! Not what I needed to hear :-( Good news is I can start in two weeks. 

Annie xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Annie - such a shame you're unable to egg share again, as it's cheaper for you but also I think it's a lovely way to help another couple reach their dreams    But on the other hand bonus you can start IUI so soon, whoop whoop    I hope and pray this treatment is THE ONE    
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Daydreamer - it's quite a few hours, 5 in the morning, then a break, then 3 hours late afternoon. Both days. Maybe they will see more than one person they like and could share some hours.. will go along and see. How are you getting on? Do you have a scan soon? 

Annie - What a shock for you   Great that you can do IUI so quickly,  i am trying to ignore the stats, maybe it is just finding the treatment that suits you, at the right time for you, and I really hope this will be your time.   I don't know much about IUI, I am guessing it is much less invasive than IVF, is it a bit like a FET but with a sperm transfer instead of a fertilised egg  !? Fingers crossed, we may be starting next treatment at the same time  

Fairyfi - time really is flying, exciting, hope you can take it a bit easy. Is your LO understanding what is happening? xx

Sunny - here's an AF dance       

MDD - how are you feeling?

TTC - hope you are feeling ok ?

Bearbones - any new symptoms kicking in?

hi everyone       

I have a conference call in 10 minutes and work this afternoon, this morning I have been very productive, yoga, walk, and put some unwanted gifts on ebay. I was sick this morning, I think it is my conception mult-vit from boots, maybe i didn't eat enough before i took it, although it just says with water? anyone else had this?
lots of love xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hello Ladies, I haven't been on this thread since Feb/March - it's nice to see some familiar names. I've now reached the point of being ready to think about my next FET. I have 4 frosties and apparently they are stored individually and I am hoping to do a natural FET in June (Yogabunny - we may be cycle buddies?) I think I have just had af but it was very light following ERPC 4.5 weeks ago but will need to start charting my ovulation now. The clinic has agreed to send me a bloods kit for my trial cycle to do 7 days after my surge. I forgot to ask the clinic if they do any scans or anything else to check lining or anything similar before they put the embryo back in. Also am going to have to think about 1 or 2 embryos and whether to BD at the point of ovulation too ? What are your thoughts on these areas ?

Annie - such a disappointment about your egg share but there are probably other clinics that do go up to 35 ? Hope your IUI works though.

Fairy fi - I have missed all your dancing creatures !

Congrats on being pupo MDD x


----------



## yogabunny

hello cornish, nice to hear from you xxx     Yes hope we can be cycle buddies, I don't want any curve balls, I am ready to go, bring it on.    
I am jealous of your natural FET, I ran out of energy to ask for that this time, I had so many questions and things I was asking for, so medicated it will be! I am going for 2 embies this time, mainly due to my age and also last experience, IF we are lucky enough to get 2 thaw ok.   i would not normally BD at time of ovulation as I really could not cope with a pregnancy of 3, I would be a nervous wreck!! haha - but as I can't get preggers without the IVF I will probably be making the most of BD time before the 2ww!!  I'm not sure what the protocol is for natural FET and scans, but there are others on here that have done it... xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hi again Cornish - nice to see you posting again    Great that you have 4 frosties and can do a natural FET, as it's much kinder on your body. When I had it, I still had scans to check lining, so they knew I was ready for ET. I've always gone for 2 as better chances of getting pg. the way I see it, is that the strongest embie may not necessarily be the one that takes, so if you have 2 put in, there's more chance of pg    Sorry but what does BD stand for? Maybe I'm just being a dense blonde!!! I promise I'll do more dancing animals as I think people have missed them   


Yogabunny - sorry you didn't feel well this morning, hope you're feeling brighter now    Yes, Charlie understands about me having a baby and is really good about me not being so energetic, agile, etc    We've just moved him into the big room, with a new cabin bed, wall stickers etc which is really exciting and he loves it. He understands that his old room is for the baby, bless him   


Take care all and I'll be back with some dancing animals   
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Fairyfi - so cute    he will be a good big bro i can tell! 
BD = i think it stands for babymaking dance


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Evening all!

Yogabunny - I hope your FET all runs smoothly and that this will be your time!   I'm feeling fine thanks, see below for update!

Cornish - Welcome back   . I really hope you get the natural FET you want - That was our ideal but it wasn't meant to be for us.

FairyFi - Hope you're feeling well, not too long at all for you now, it's so exciting!!  

AFM - Still feeling fairly good and relaxed, just had a lot of AF type cramping yesterday and today (1-2dp5dt). Hoping this may be a good sign? I've also developed a weird pain in one side of my groin this afternoon, it feels like I've pulled a muscle?   . Only other symptom is backache which goes hand in hand with the cramps I guess. Only time will tell I suppose!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - hee hee    Cheers for the explanation    No, we didn't have any of that at the point of ovulation    Imagine if it worked naturally, then you had 2 put back in and they both took, wowsers   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

MDD - all sounds good! Just another 10-12 days to wait.

Fairy Fi - yes BD is baby dance. The options are put 1 embie in and bd or 2 embies and don't bd. mmm tricky one. I'm hoping the reason my last ivf failed was too many hormones in my body and that the next one us the one! 

Yoga - yes I'm pleased that a natural fet is a possibility but obviously all dependent on the trial cycle. Fingers crossed it goes ok. I must admit I want to avoid extra hormones in my body to see if that makes the difference. Xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Cornish - My official test date is actually a week on Saturday, but they've said to test on the Friday because if it's + I'll have to go into the hospital that day to pick up more meds. So it's actually a week tomorrow!!   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Happy Friday girls, hope you've got lovely things planned for the weekend  

Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Claireybells

Hello,

Can i join you?  I'm due to start my meds shortly for my first FET in June.

I'm not quite sure how I'm feeling about it at the moment.  I had my first ICSI in February which worked but I sadly miscarried at about 7 weeks.  I'm just really anxious about the next treatment now.

Hope everyone is ok.

Claire xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Claire, welcome   We are in similar situation, my first transfer was a FET (after OHSS) and a early miscarriage, I am going again soon too, with an ET mid June all being well. I'm excited to be getting on with things, optimistic, but also wary due to having hopes dashed last time. I am going to be trying all kinds of tricks to be as relaxed as possible during this treatment, hopefully we can support each other along with the other lovely ladies on this thread. xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hi Claire - please do join us... This is my first fet and I'm nervous but trying not to 'over think' things and just go with it. I was going to wait a bit to get myself into tip top position but following discussion with DH we thought why are we waiting. 

Thanks Fi for the Friday dance ! 

MDD - only a week then, that's not too much longer then.


----------



## Loopylou41

Hi

Is it OK for me to join this board please?  I have been on the Donor Egg boards.  Quick history.  Went through all the drugs, scans and neupogen but didn't make it to fresh transfer as my womb lining only reached 4mm.    We were gutted.  We tried twice with the drugs but no change.  I had a hysteroscopy and the Consultant said although thin, the lining is lovely and spongy, thicker at the top, thinner at the bottom.  So, they have suggested we try to use our frosties as we have 7 very good ones.  

My first scan is Monday.  Praying for a miracle. 

xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

lknapp - welcome.    Good luck for Monday, 7 frosties is great xxxx

cornish - i agree, natural without all the extra hormones is good.  

fairyfi - very cute xxx

hi all, gorgeous weather, i am back outside in a minute, housework can wait! dh is back this afternoon from working away   , wow what a long time that has felt like. blood clotting tests are in, the nurse told me they are with the doctor, so don't know the results yet, have a nurses appt provisionally booked for friday to show me any new medications. feeling impatient!!


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Lknapp - hello! How frustrating not to make a fresh transfer but 7 is a good number - were they frozen day 1 or later? Good luck for scan. 

Yoga - great that your DH is back - and a week can go in a flash if you keep yourself busy!


----------



## Loopylou41

Hi Cornishtwinkle and Yogabunny - thank you for your welcome... 

The embryos were frozen at Day 5, we got them to blastocyst which was fab.  The Embryologist said they were really fantastic embryos so it was so gutting not getting to transfer.  But, have another try at it this time and I am hoping...  my lining gets thicker.  Something different has happened so far, Day 6 of Progynova and I have a bleed.  I haven't had that before.  I posted on the donor egg board and somebody replied saying that is quite OK as I was in a bit of a panic!!! I am seeing Consultant Monday so I guess he will let me know if there is anything to worry about.

How far are you both in your treatment for your FET?

Xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Lknapp, I'm just on the trial cycle for a natural in June so can't help much on the medication side, I'm afraid. Good luck with your consultant appointment, hope they alleviate your concerns. Day 5 blasts - sounds promising x


----------



## yogabunny

LKnapp, we didn't get to transfer our first time either, frustrating, but there is some research that says your body is in a better state if you wait and do a fet. so i am believing in that   This is our second FET attempt and I am not DRing, so I am hoping to start on the estrogen in 2 weeks time when AF turns up, so will be a bit behind you i think.... I didn't experience any bleeding through the estrogen last FET, but I'm sure consultant will reassure you tomorrow. let us know how you get on x


----------



## Loopylou41

Thanks ladies.  Good luck too.  Fingers crossed for you Yogabunny and Cornishtwinkle, good luck with your trial cycle, I hope it goes well.  I will keep you posted on progress.
xxx


----------



## charlie14

Hi ladies not posted for while got 2nd scan tommorrow to double check my lining ok was 13.6mm on Wednesday and because its thickened so fast they want to check that its not decreased in mm. Im now on double patches and if everything still ok tommorrow looking at ET for friday. 

Getting very nervous now I have 4 embryos frozen and I've decided to thaw all 4 but i'm so scared they are not going to make it.


----------



## Sarahhh

Hello all, can I join you please? I had my first DE cycle in March which unfortunately did not work for us but we were lucky to get four good quality frosties.  So here we are about to start our first FET cycle.

Which leads me to my first naive FET question! What is the difference between a natural and a medicated cycle, other than the obvious!  I am due to start progynova on day one (due any day now) and that's all my plan entails.  I have needed to have any sort of prostrap injection like before on my DE cycle? Why would that be?

Sorry for the questions, looking forward to getting to know you all in the next few weeks.

Sarah x


----------



## yogabunny

Hi charlie - nerve wracking waiting for thaw, I am sure that out of your 4 the strongest will be with you on Friday     Lots of luck for ET xx

Sarah - welcome! It seems like there are lots of different protocols at different clinics, and different preferences! So confusing! Some cycles are natural without any medication where you wait for your natural ovulation date to time ET, perhaps with progesterone. Mine is medicated, so due to start the progynoca on day one too (in 2 weeks for me) but I am not doing any down regulating as I was allergic to the buselrin and my doctor felt he did not see any difference with results from those who DR and those who don't for a FET.... but some of the girls on here have had a prostrap type injection. 

Hi everyone, I just won a summer bootcamp for the next 2 weeks at local park, so that will keep me busy until I am due to start. I am pleased it normally costs £80 and I never win anything! But after the first session I may wish I had never entered the competition!! Hope this is the start of a lucky streak! x


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well?

Welcome back Cornish, hope you are Ok Hun? 

Yoga...wow can't believe it has come round for you to start again soon. Fingers crossed this is the time for you   is it your results tomorrow?

MDD...how is it going being PUPO?

Fi...glad to hear you are doing well   and thanks for the dancing animals, always makes me smile  

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Charlie  

Welcome claireybells, lknapp and Sarah  

Afm...back at clinic tomorrow for next scan to plan transfer and thaw - hoping it will be a week today! OMG I am terrified   I have do e something daft though, I completely forgot to take my estrogen last night, I know this is bad but is it really really bad? I am on 4 tablets a day, was told to take altogether so I forgot all   I am taking so many tablets I can barely keep up....hope I haven't ruined everything  

Love to everyone else 

Xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hi Daydreamer, so sorry I can't help on the estrogen front but pleased that your ET is imminent. 

Yoga - that's great re your boot camp. My boot camp is interval training/ circuits and I think it's great as you push yourself for 30 secs or so and then have a rest. I hope your good luck is there to stay. 

Sarah, welcome. I'm doing a natural, which basically means you just monitor your ovulation when you surge, they check you have actually ovulated by blood test. The next month you go in a couple of days after your surge and have the transfer. Rather hoping I can forget I am cycling so my head doesn't interfere with the body! 

Charlie - our clinic indicated there was 90% chance embies defrost. I suppose it varies from clinic to clinic as ours are quite strict on what they freeze. But with 4 you have a good chance of having 2-3 I would say. Does your clinic refreeze? Bath freezes 5 day blasts individually so I'm hoping I'll have more than 1 bite at the cherry.

Hello everyone else. xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi guys, sorry I've been off the radar again this week, had family over all week and they only left last night, I'm exhausted!

Daydreamer - Good luck for your scan today, hope you get thaw/transfer date sorted! I can't help you on the missing dosages I'm afraid, I'd mention it today at scan and see what they suggest. I'm feeling ok thankyou, see below!

Yoga - Enjoy your bootcamp, you'll be fighting fit by the time you start then!  

Cahrlie - Sounds like your lining's good to go! Good luck for the thaw. I know how nerve wracking it is, but I'm sure you'll get at least one or two thawed out of 4. We only had one and were stressing but it all went tickety boo  

Cornish - I didn't realise some clinics offer trial cycles, it was never an option for me unfortunately. Hope it's all going smoothly!

Welsome to Sarahhh, Iknapp and Claireybells  

AFM - I am now 6dp5dt, and, of course, have succumbed to symptom spotting! So far I had cramps for about 4 days after transfer, but they seem to have trailed off a bit now, with just the odd twinge here and there. Continuous backache and creamy cm, fatigue, and since yesterday afternoon I've had a continuous low grade nausea (bleh!). I'm probably just going crazy from the 2ww as I'm sure too early for actual symptoms? Ah well, only time will tell!

Temps also been a bit odd, had a dip on 4dp5dt, then back up yesterday and today. Sorry for offloading my brain on you all!!

Only 4 more days until testing (although may fit a sneaky one in on Thurs??). Hope everyone else I haven't mentioned is doing good.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clark1234

Hi Girls

Can I join this thread, just started dring today, im on buserelin 4x daily!! this is my second fet first resulted in chemical pregnancy!!
I really can't remember all the timing -- does anyone know how long into dring do you go for your first baseline scan? 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi and welcome Clark! I was on DR for 3 weeks before baseline scan on both my fresh and frozen cycles, I know it can differ from patient to patient and clinic to clinic though. Good luck! xx


----------



## clark1234

Thanks Moderndaydelilah, I feel bamboozled with it already and its only day 1 eek lolxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Welcome Clark   I was on prostap so just one injection and I went for first scan 11 days after that. Good luck with starting your FET  

MDD...all seems to be going well!!   You are doing well in your 2ww so far, not long to go!! Everything crossed for you  

Cornish...Great that you are doing natural, will be much less strain on your body hun  

My scan went well, lining is 9mm so we have planned for thaw/transfer. They said that they don't do frozen transfers on a Sunday so we will have planned for next Monday - eeeek   If we get to transfer then OTD will be on my birthday but the nurse said we can request a blood test earlier as I don't want it to ruin my birthday, the first cycle ruined Christmas as we were devastated and the second ruined DH birthday so at least if it is negative we can have a weekend away and have a few drinks, let our hair down a bit instead of spending it worrying about the outcome and worrying about starting bleeding. I start the bum injections tomorrow night   Terrified now- our clinic rates for blasts thawing is 60% so I am not feeling positive to be honest.

Hope everyone is well?

Love to everyone

xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Daydreamer - Don't get too hung up on the stats. There is nothing to suggest that your embies aren't strong ones or that they won't thaw. Stay positive! I know how much of an anxious wait it is! It's great that it's finally all happening for you though, this is the exciting part!!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

MDD, thanks hun for the positivity. You are right, just concerned as they are the lowest grade that they freeze too but nothing I can do but hope and pray that they are strong enough   

xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Will be sending lots of     xxx


----------



## clark1234

Hi Daydreamer, 

Thanks, just phoned my clinic they said it should be about two weeks xxx


----------



## Claireybells

Hi all, 

I think I need to try and keep up to date with this board!

Yogabunny – I’m looking at ET towards the end of June.  I’ve been looking at this treatment, totally different than my first ICSI.  I’m not as anxious about it which is nice.  I’m obviously worried about it not working or me having a MC again but generally I’m feeling ok.  You said that you weren’t DRing this time – do people usually DR on a FET?  I’m just starting Progynova when AF comes (induced AF).

I hope all those having treatment at the moment are ok and hello to any newbies.

Sorry i'll try and do more personal posts but I don't really know what to say at the moment as I'm just waiting for my first FET.

Claire xx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Claire - I'm doing the same as you, but I think we are a mixture on this thread some DRing, some not ...   I am very happy, the less drugs the better, less stressful!

daydreamer, don;t worry too much about the gradings, I'm not sure it is logical to gradings, as we lost 2 5AA blasts in the thaw, but the next one they did was a 4AA  and that survived... it is nerve wracking. I really hope that all our remaining are fine, we can have twins and another sibling and i never have to do a fresh IVF again! Probably a bit too hopeful eh!! But hey why not, I think it is my time and your time now   

welcome clark   

MDD, not long now, and all positive sounding symptoms!   

love to all from me, boot-camped out, zzzzz. have not heard about my blood clotting test results, but i will call them tomorrow if not heard anything. would be good in a way if they show something as it is a reason for the MC, but then again rather be healthy and not have any extra injections to do xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Hiya everyone

Mdd your are almost there. Eeek, I can't wait to here of your BFP. 

And daydreamer in one week you will be PUPO. Yippeeeeee. They will thaw just fine xx

I had my scan today, two cute tiny babies and two strong loud heartbeats.  . I feel so relieved. 

I hope you all get to see the same beautiful heartbeats very very soon. Xxx

Esha how are you? How as ur scan? 

Goodluck to everyone, this thread saved me!!  Xxx


----------



## yogabunny

fantastic news bearbones, so happy for you


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Bearbones - Massive congratulations on your scan, your post made me   . I bet you are absolutely over the moon with your twins   . I do hope you're right and that I'll be joining you with my   in a few days!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie.moon

Beautiful news bearbones. xx  so happy for you xx


----------



## Ozzycat

Fantastic news Bearbones,  hope u have an easy and healthy pregnancy
Lots of love to everyone else
Xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

That's brilliant bearbones. Hoping we all get a similarly positive outcome from our cycles. 

MDD - one day closer to your OTD

Yoga - well done on your boot camp - do you feel better for it?


----------



## charlie14

Had my scan yesterday lining still thick now 15.2mm ET going ahead monday will be called at 10am about thaw so nervous. Was supposed to be friday but they could not fit me in the waiting is making me so anxious


----------



## yogabunny

ozzycat   x

hang in there charlie, distract yourself as much as you can... i know the waiting is never ending! but nearly there.. 

hi cornish, today after 6am bootcamp my stomach muscles are crying, i blame ivf   - after all that bed rest, and being careful during stimming etc! i feel better already, especially mentally is giving me back lots of energy, was feeling drained from everything, really helping that...

not long now mdd  

hi everyone xx


----------



## ttc79

hi all , not posted for a few days but still been reading all your news ..
Bearbones - thats fantastic news  makes it all seem so real seeing them x all the best for your pregnancy
MDD - no long til otd , fingers crossed for you xx 
yogabunny - welldone on bootcamp - espec at 6am , 
charlie- hoping thaw goes well, monday be here before you know it x
clark - i had to dr for 3 weeks on my fet cycle before got scan

hi to everyone else , hoping you are all well xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

MDD...Thank you so much for the positivity! Eeeek not long to go for you     Everything crossed  

Clark...wow 2 weeks will fly by hun!  

Hi claireybells  

Yoga...Thank you, you have made me feel much better as always   I have everything crossed that all your remaining are fine, that would be amazing and not too hopeful - we are nowhere without hope so keep it up  I hope so much you are right and it is our times now - it's about time isn't it   Well done on the bootcamp!!   Have you heard about your results yet? Forgot to ask, did you go for the yoga thing?

Bearbones...amazing news so pleased for you    Thank you, fingers crossed you are right  

charlie...Great news that you can go ahead with transfer    Same day as mine, let's hope it is a lucky day for the both of us  

Ttc...Hope all is going well for you hun  

Hello Annie, Ozzy and everyone else, hope you are all OK - lots of love to you all xxxx

I got all my ‘kit’ (lol) out last night as we went to do a trial run with the blue gestone needle and I stupidly put it next to the yellow ones used for belly injections…eeek it is enormous - I mean HUGE!!   I got myself so worked up we didn’t bother with the trial run, I chickened out!! Worrying about tonight now, but at least I can keep in mind it is for the benefit of the treatment, last night was for my benefit really so easier to back out lol   Has anyone used it before? Any tips so I don't get too much of a sore, lumpy bum?

PS…I finally bought the Zita West positive visualisation on itunes last night and it was soo relaxing!! I tried it with DH laying next to me wriggling about so I couldn’t get the full effect, can’t wait to try it tonight!! Despite that I do actually feel a lot calmer today! Would definitelty recommend to anyone feeling anxious 

Love and hugs  

xxx


----------



## charlie14

Daydreamer - I will have my fingers crossed for you what time is your call about your embies mine is at 10am. Just looking at your signature your cycle hasnt took long I started my DR injections 28th March but they been holding off on my cycle nothing to do with my response but because they have been busy in the unit


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thank you charlie, I will have fingers crossed for yours too   I don't know yet, they will call on Sunday with a provisional time for transfer and I guess they will give me a phone call time then? Wow that is a long time to DR, do they have long waiting lists at your clinic then? 

I am going to be getting brazil nuts tonight to start eating them, not sure what I make of the pineapple thing - what does everyone else think? Is there anything else I can do? I am already taking half of holland & barretts daily  

xxxx


----------



## charlie14

At my baseline scan they didnt let me start patches for 2 weeks because the unit was busy and they wanted to delay mine then they did plan ET for friday and because there busy again they have delayed me until monday probably busy with fresh cycles they have to be on set time scales don't they, I am still quite disappointed that they have kept me holding out this long my biggest fear is getting to monday and they don't survive thaw they have given me a 50% chance success rate.

I just take Sanatogen prenatal vitamins, is the pineapple and nuts to help lining?


----------



## Daydreamer88

Gosh your clinic do seem to be very busy!!! 

I know how you feel, that is my big fear at the moment too and certainly has been a longstanding worry for all the ladies on this thread. Is the success rate for thawing or successful treatment?

I took the sanatogen on my previous cycle too  

The brazil nuts and pineapple contain bromelain which is said to help with implantation rather than the actually lining

xxx


----------



## charlie14

50% chance of thawing.

How many brazil nuts do you have to eat? I don't think i will be doing either personally I never did last time. Doesn't pineapple make your womb contract though?


----------



## Daydreamer88

I think it is crazy how each clinic gives such a difference in thawing rates, not sure why this is? How many frosties do you have?

xxx


----------



## yogabunny

daydreamer - yes it is about time for us   I didn't do pineapple as i read conflicting info. i did do brazils, when i was sick of them i also had walnuts and the lovely belgian choc brazil nuts from m&s   don't think will go for the yoga thing, got a bad vibe from the owner, will see if i even get another interview! Nurse told me that doctor has dictated letter with my results and should arrive with me in next couple of days, nurse couldn't tell me over phone... hurry up! gestone sounds scary, i will probably be doing that too... a bruised butt for peace of mind   , doesn't sound like i'll be able to do those suckers on my own?! xx


----------



## charlie14

I have 4 frosties I have decided to thaw all and get the best 2 put back as they are due to be destroyed soon due to the 5 year storage my unit only allows.

How many brazil nuts do you have to eat daily?


----------



## annie.moon

Hi everyone. Fingers crossed for Monday's thaw. I was so scared when they did mine. I only had one and didn't get the call until I was half way to the clinic (two and a half hour drive). But it thawed perfectly and intact. The treatment didn't work,  but the embryologist said the embryo was perfect. 

Big love to all of you xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Wow - what an evening! I was doing really well holding out on testing (am 7dp5dt today), but something made me grab one on my way to the bathroom at about 4pm. It was an old frer that had expired in Jan, but I thought I'd just do it to stop the itch to test for the next few days. I took it, and a faint line appeared after about 20 secs!! So then I was stressing, jumped straight on the laptop to search for possible false positives on out of date tests. I had bought new tests this morning ready for Friday, and just had to do one half an hour later. Of course I was expecting it to be negative after having not held my pee at all - but it was darker, and again came up in about 20 secs!! 

Girls, I think I may finally have my first ever   on my hands! I've told DH, and he's very cautiously happy. He keeps saying 'Wait until Friday'. But I am so excited I'm bouncing off the walls! When you spend so long staring at negative tests, you get to a point where you never think it will happen to you. But here I am with 2 positive tests sat next to me (that I can't stop looking at by the way). 

I know it's VERY early days, and we still have OTD to come, but I am just ecstatic to see my first  , wheeee!

Sorry for the essay - I'm floating on air!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

MDD big congrats huny I hope this is your time and its looking really good xxxx
Bearbones Congrats wow twins thats amazing xx
Hi to all you lovely ladies and hope your all doing ok xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

mdd - wooo - bloomin - hoo!!! xxxx that's fantastic, sounds very good....


----------



## charlie14

mdd - congrats on your BFP


----------



## Daydreamer88

Yoga...yes I was thinking the same with pineapple, I will give that a miss! Already got my eye on the choc versions of Brazil nuts   you do right to not go with the yoga if you had a bad vibe-you should always go with you gut instinct!! Hope your letter arrives soon then, I know they can't say much over the phone but its so frustrating sometimes!! You should definitely do the gestone for peace of mind, it is so worth it! I have some left over pessaries and considering using them too, can you overdose on progesterone?   

Charlie...well 4 gives you a very good chance of getting to transfer Hun, sounds like you have thought it through and made a very sensible decision  

Annie...lovely to hear from you and thank you for the positive message   hope you are doing OK? 

MDD...OMG!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeek I am now getting so very excited for you-it is looking very good for you Hun!! Only 2 full days to go until OTD and you can get this fab news confirmed!!    

Katiebells...lovely to see you on here Hun, hope your are well?

I did the gestone....I freaked out, cried and screamed   at the time I thought it was horrific but looking back it wasn't so bad but I do have a very sore bum   So so worth it to have peace of mind and even more worth it if it helps  

Sending love to everyone

Xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Thankyou for the cautious congrats   

Daydreamer - Ouch!! Hope the bum's ok  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Amazing news MDD massive congratulations xx


----------



## clark1234

Congratulations on the BFP ModernDayDelilah    xxxxx


----------



## Sarahhh

Hello!

I'm going to have to make more of an effort to keep up with you lot on this thread! 

Thank you for your replies to my question. I'm just taking progynova so I guess I'm medicated then!  AF arrived this eve so start tomorrow.

I'll catch up with the thread over the next day or so and do some personals but just wanted to say congrats to mdd!! How exciting xx

Sarah x


----------



## annie.moon

MDD - wow!! How exciting! Fabulous news! I know what you mean... When everything is negative, you think that's all you'll ever see. Fingers crossed for you. Enjoy floating on air 

Annie xxx


----------



## Esha82

MDD great news on your BFP! Congratulations!!! Whoop whoop   Fingers crossed the rest of you ladies get the same result.

Bearbones, thats fab news on your twins, so glad you scan went well 

We had our scan put back from monday to yesterday as we were fully booked.  As our clinic is nearly 4 hours away they arranged for us to  have it at the local EPU.  they were really backed up.  So as the private room was already full with other IVF scanners they said would I mind waiting in the main waiting room.  Said that was fine but what do I find in there................. 2 sets of locals from my little village! great.  Dont think my secret will stay secret for long lol.  Luckly my scan was fine.  1 little baby beating away.  There is a bit of blood on both sides which could be from implantation bleeding or a colapsed second sac she said.  They are not to worried just said to come back down for another scan if I start bleeding.  Was dead on at 7w1d.  Sickness has truly kicked in now!

How are all you other lovely ladies doing?

x x x x x


----------



## Daydreamer88

Sarahhh...wahooo on arrival of AF so you can get started   

Esha...Fabulous news on your scan hun, so pleased for you    Typical for you to bump into people you know there!!   Hopefully they will keep it quiet for a while!

xxxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Mdd - so pleased for you. It's a very early bfp - did you have 2 embies put back in?

Esha - lovely news - hoping we'll all be joining you soon.

Yoga - hope your letter arrived.

Just a quick one from me. Have done lots of exercise last 2 days so determined to lose this wait and fit into a sexy pencil skirt before I start my actual fet for real! I have an "s" party on the 25th and was really hoping to go as a stewardess, secretary, sea princess or a sex symbol but may not quite be able to carry those outfits off quite yet. Lots like it may have to be something a bit less revealing. Boo.


----------



## Bearbones1

Omg MDD   woooohoooooo congratulations, this is fantastic news. Eeeeeeek!!!!!!!!!!  Keep testing just to make it real it finally happening. Yippee xx

Esha, glad all is well with bubs. Xx

Goodluck everyone xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

esha, so lovely to hear all is well x

mdd, i am still loving your news!!! Just so pleased after all your patience that it has paid off! try not to buy too many sticks     Have you come down from the ceiling yet! xx

cornish, well done on the exercise, it's making me feel much better mentally, hope same for you... the 25th leaves you with a bit of time, you can do it! stewardess is a great idea, i bet you will look great, all i can think of is spice girl and gerry's dress!... No letter yet... come on!!  

hi everyone lots of    whatever stage you are at, and if like me you are still waiting, i hope lots of good things are happening to help the time pass...

Lots of lovely positive news, giving me a boost. All my muscles hurt, but loving feeling good! xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Thankyou for all the congrats  

I did another test this morning (albeit the other expired one   ) and still coming up     . So I'm not going to test until Fri now, which is when we ring the clinic. I have been quite crampy today, and had the tiniest amount of pale pink on the toilet paper at one point today, which I tried not to panic about. I've been in work today and have been more active, so hope it was just that. All clear since so fingers crossed it's nothing.

Still walking around like a grinning idiot today, I can't dare to believe it until we get confirmation from the clinic!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttc79

MDD- congratulations on your BFP , so happy for yous xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

ttc - Thankyou  

PS. Cornish - ONly one embie put back - Unless it's split to ID twins!!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14

Started my pessaries and Estrogen oral tablets last night felt so sick during the night guess its another side effect to the medication.

So nervous for Monday it can't come quick enough now.

MDD - Glad your still getting your BFP only one more day to go until OTD you will be fine


----------



## Fairy Fi

Delilah - woohoo on your BFP, only one more sleep then it will be official   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Have a happy day - it's nearly the weekend  Sending you all lots of positivity 



Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

MDD - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS brilliant news    xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

quick me update - blood tests for clotting miscarriage causes all negative... something else to tick off


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yogabunny - Good news hun  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttc79

thats great news yogabunny x


----------



## Bearbones1

Good news yoga bunny. Xx


----------



## annie.moon

Good news yoga!

Thanks for the pictures fi 

Mdd - fingers crossed for tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing good news xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Yoga - glad you've had some good news re the tests.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Well, it's official! I am PREGNANT!!   Actually can't believe it! Got another positive on FR and a 'Pregnant 2-3' on the CBD! DH and I are beside ourselves!! I had a mini panic because the FR didn't show straight away and was faint at first, but the digi is at the right stage so I'm just going to enjoy it! Gotta ring the clinic when it opens and arrange to pop in for my prescription later one today, then I think we'll go out to lunch in Liverpool to celebrate (with a non-alcoholic beverage of course!!).

I truly am on  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Delilah - wooooooooohooooooooooooo       So chuffed for you and DH, that's fab news to start the day. Enjoy!
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

mdd so so pleased for you, really lovely, all that waiting has paid off, amazing, enjoy cloud 9 have a wonderful celebration lunch xxx 
CONGRATULATIONS, You are officially Pregnant!!!
Bring on the BFPs


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Oooh I hope this group gets alllll the   s!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14

Thats great MDD official congrats


----------



## Sunny12

MDD - brilliant news!!!!!     xxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

MDD...

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU!!!

So so pleased for you and your official BFP!! eeeek so exciting!!!

    

xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

PS...Yoga, great news on your results   

Hope everyone is OK?

I am starting to get very very anxious about Monday now! Had a lovely acunpuncture session on Wednesday which was amazingly calming and keeping up with Zita West too but I am terrified!!! 

Lots of love to everyone
xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

MDD - official congratulations !! I'm also hoping this thread is going to be full to the brim with BFPs soon.

Some advice in the meantime, please ladies, I need to get a progesterone blood test done on  day 21 of my current cycle to confirm to teh clinic that I have ovulated so I can have my embie put back in next month. Looks however if I'm going to be in London so can't go to my GP or the clinic. I was thinking I could either get a mail-order blood test (any recommendations?) but I am concerned about taking teh blood or go for a private blood test in London but need a central place. the cheapest seems to be about £100 which seems a lot when I could have got it free at the GP if I had been at home.  I will post somewhere else as well I think to see if any of the London ladies have any suggestions....

Daydreamer - you're doing everything in your control to be relaxed - hope it all goes well for you on Monday x


----------



## yogabunny

hi cornish, i have had a few private GP appointments in London for various things when was a busy commuter and always seemed to be about 80-100 so maybe that is standard. 
Try this thread agate started for places for private bloods and scans http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=290729.0 
x


----------



## charlie14

Daydreamer - Me and you both so scared.

Womb feels a bit achey today is that normal with having a thick lining and all these drugs


----------



## Daydreamer88

Cornish...Thank you   It might be a long shot but could your GP arrange for you to have it done at an NHS hospital in London? 

Charlie...Eeeeek I am so scared too!!! Fingers crossed for both of our little frosties  I have period type pains too, I was going to ask if this was normal, I was thinking of ringing the clinic as it is just like normal period pain - pains in stomach, back and down my legs ...bit concerned  

xxx


----------



## charlie14

I have the exact same


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Thanks Yoga and daydreamer - Yoga from that link, I've managed to find a lab in welbeck street that does it for £30, which is great. What a relief. 

Daydreamer / Charlie - I don't really know anything about the medicated route but in theory aren't the drugs working you towards a state of "ovulation" and therefore wouldn't the pains fit in with ovulation pains ? Probably best to call the clinic though - they really don't mind getting calls, in my experience.


----------



## Daydreamer88

Cornish...glad you found somewhere!   and that sounds very reasonable too  

I rang the clinic (I wanted to ask if I could take pessaries too and if low dose aspirin would be beneficial   ) anyway she said it is completely normal to have the cramps. She said she didn't think I would have a bleed at all but if I do I have to ring the clinic over the weekend. Charlie, if you are concerned then ring your clinic, it has reassured me. She said not to do the pessaries (considering doing them anyway as I am progesterone paranoid   ) She also said not to do low dose aspirin. 

As we were going off the phone - she said 'stop worrying' ...  

xxx


----------



## yogabunny

cornish - glad it helped   

daydreamer and charlie - try not to worry     easy said... i think you need some spoiling from dhs to take your mind off it all   i remember feeling achey in the womb area and generally quite bloaty and sleepy...  daydreamer - lol at your nurse telling you to stop worrying  

thanks all for your messages. happy friday xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14

I called my clinic she said my womb lining is probably at its thickest and the pessaries can sometimes cause this feeling. Just said as long as i'm not having heavy bleeding its ok. Feel like i'm about to have a real heavy period its horrible bloated as well.

Roll on Monday


----------



## Daydreamer88

I know, I will be telling DH that   Haha the clinic will be blocking my number soon!!  

Charlie...Glad your clinic have reassured you! I feel a bit the same, not quite as bad but my lining is not as thick as yours, fingers crossed they are all good signs 

  

xxxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh goodluck for Monday girls, eeeek, I have everything crossed for your clever little embies and can't wait to hear you are both PUPO. 
Xxxxx

Cornish in a medicated cycle their ovaries are turned off in down regulation so they won't ovulate.


----------



## Katiebells

Daydreamer huny will be thinking of you and I have everything crossed and a little prayer xxxx
Good luck everyone else who is going the next few daysxxxx
Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## charlie14

Starting to get so nervous now girls tummy doing somersaults so scared and worried. On the other hand I think I have got 4 frozen it would be very unlucky if all 4 didn't survive surely.


----------



## yogabunny

charlie    My stomach was one big butterfly in the run up to ET! I am sure you will find your strong little embie amongst those 4. I would say you have VERY VERY good chances with four. Sending positive vibes for those little embies.      I think some nerves are to be expected, try to distract yourself hun, as much as you can. You have done everything you can to get this far, so now you need to try not to worry or be scared, it won't change anything (I think this is a pep talk for myself too!). Think positive, it can happen, it will happen, you will soon be PUPO, exciting        Lots and lots of luck xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Katiebells


----------



## charlie14

Thx Yogabunny


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Charlie - Exactly what Yogabunny said!   . You're doing so well, I know how hard the wait to thaw is. As others have said you have an excellent chance with 4 snow babies!

Daydreamer and Charlie - I think the crampy/heavy feeling is absolutely normal with all the drugs doing their thing. And hopefully it just means that both your linings are nice and thick and comfy - ready for your little snow babies to snuggle into!   . Super good luck to both of you on Monday, can't wait for you to be PUPO! Daydreamer, the acupuncture is so relaxing isn't it? I had pre and post sessions and definitely think it helped me to be uber chilled out for transfer if nothing else.

Sorry for no more personals today, feeling very tired at the mo. I hope you girlies don't mind me sticking around here for a bit. For one thing I want to keep up with what you're all doing and see you all get your   s! And secondly, I feel like a total fraudster on the pregnancy boards still!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thank you bearbones! Hope you are well?  

Katiebells....so lovely to hear from you!!   hope you are doing Ok? Thank you for your lovely message and for thinking of me  

Charlie..feeling the same Hun, I didn't do zita last night, I sat up reading on Internet instead (my clinics website is the worst-so negative!!)   I haven't slept at all and feel so sick   you have 4 little frosties, like yoga says you have very very good chance!!! 

MDD...thank you   I am not having any more acupuncture until Monday/Tuesday (thaw permitting   ) will this be OK do you think? Of course don't mind you sticking around, would be upset if you didn't!! Want to know how everything is professing nicely for you   

Still petrified, was going to go for a run with DH and blow off some steam but its pouring down here and can't face it so we are still laid in bed 

Lots of love to everyone
Xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

A run!!! Omg that sounds tough!  Lol. Glad you are relaxing instead. I am fine thanks. Have no symptoms at the mo, nausea totally gone so trying not to worry  . I don't know when you ever believe its actually going to happen and I will look pregnant/ have babies. Lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Yogabunny hello huny hope you doing ok? xxxx
Daydreamer Im ok hanging in there hun Im starting a freshcycle at the end of the month in London with zita west clinic, mixed emotions about it all particularly the travelling and it is a big city...... Glad to see things are progressing for you and have everything crossed xxxxx
Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Daydreamer - I'm sure any acupuncture you do will have benefits  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

MDD - loving the ticker and the profile pic! xxx

Daydreamer - agree with mddelilah, all acupuncture is going to be big help, if you get it close to ET that's when all the research shows it makes a difference...

starting to get excited, drugs are on order, not sure i want to see the gestone injections! i have had the odd coffee and odd drink much more in the last few weeks, than in the last 8 months! i was like a monk before! not sure i can be that strict again, but will cut it all out once the medication starts.

love to all xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Bearbones...it is happening now for you Hun    can understand it must still be hard to believe its real-but it is!!!  

Katiebells...great to hear that you are starting a fresh cycle soon! Please keep us up to date with how you get on! Will be   for you honey  

MDD & yoga....thank you   I went on Wednesday for my pre-transfer acupuncture and will go tomorrow hopefully for my post-transfer one, hope this will be OK! Yoga....great news that your drugs are ordered, you will be starting again before you know it! With the gestone, the needles do look huge but they are not really all that bad after the first 1/2, I promise - and that's coming from a major needle phobe so you will be just fine!! The top of my bum is quite sore, but only 1 of the injections has left a lump - even then it's not as bad as I imagined it to be and in all honestly I don't even care as I feel so much better for having them - such a massive weight of my mind and well worth it  

So I just had the call about tomorrow (shaking like a leaf now!!   ) they will start thawing at about 10 and we are booked in for 12:15 ... They will ring us regardless of what happens once they are thawed and talk us through the next steps .... I am now on full-on freak out mode    I am just   that my little frosties make it   Eeeeeeeeeeeek!!  I did Zita again last night rather than reading stuff and I slept like a log again, it really is amazing!!! Think I will need it on repeat for the rest of today  

Lots of love

Xxxx


----------



## charlie14

Daydreamer - I know exactly how your feeling right now I get my call at 10am and go in for transfer at 11.30am if I have any frosties starting to get soo nervous now. I guessing the thaw does not take that long then


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh fingers crossed ladies. Get listening to zita for a deep sleep tonight. 

Goodluck xxxxxxxxccxxx


----------



## yogabunny

good luck ladies look forward to hearing from you both PUPO tomorrow afternoon xxx

daydreamer thank you for letting me know gestone is not too bad, DH will be away for some of the days I would need to take it, do you think I could manage on my own? Or do I need to get my Mum or someone to help me??!! x


----------



## Daydreamer88

Good luck for tomorrow Charlie, you will be just fine - 4 embryos is a very good amount! You have a very good chance! Hope you manage a good nights sleep  

Thank you bearbones and yoga  

Yoga...I wouldn't have thought you could do alone, it's the angle more than anything I can imagine it must be quite awkward to get it in the right place (upper right quadrant of your bum!) at a 45 degree angle! Ask your mum to help if you can!  

Hope next time you hear from me I will be PUPO    

Love to all you lovelies 
Xxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Super good luck for you girlies doing thaw/transfer tomorrow, I hope to hear of you being PUPO very soon!   

AFM - Trying my hardest not to stress as have been spotting on and off the last 2 days   . It was just brown staining but has gotten a tad heavier today. Still not full on bleeding, it's mainly when I wipe, but had some slight cramps today. I'm just trying to stay strong for our little one, and   with all my heart that he/she holds on  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

mdd - slight cramps sounds like progesterone caused and you will have early pregnancy stretching feelings now - all fine and normal. Slight spotting mainly when wiping sounds normal too, could be from implantation. Happens to lots of ladies with no problems and is particularly common in ivf pregnancies. Stay strong hun, all is good.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Thanks for the reassurance Yoga. The good news is my symptoms have increased today - boobs more sore and been really quite nauseous this afternoon. So I shall pray with all my heart that everything is fine and it's just breakthrough bleeding.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

nausea very good sign


----------



## charlie14

Daydreamer - good luck for this morning  im awake with nerves feel sick  hopefully   calls for us both  

Mdd - cramps with be the womb stretching try not to worry


----------



## Daydreamer88

MDD...yoga is right, spotting is quite common in ivf pregnancies but I can imagine how scary it must be to happen to you   all will be well honey, your symptoms increase is definitely reassuring! Hope those symptoms continue to get worse in that case   

Charlie, hope you managed to get some sleep after your last post? How are you feeling? Not long to go  

I managed to get some sleep last night but now feel like I am going to be sick with nerves!!!   have a really bad feeling about today....please let me be wrong  

Sending lots of                         

Think it's much needed at the minute!!

Xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Daydreamer - I hope everything goes great for you today!

Charlie - Sending   to you too! Can't wait for PUPO updates  

AFM - Feeling a little more positive this morning. Cramps have calmed right off, and spotting is lighter and brown again, so fingers crossed it'll dry up soon. I know it can be absolutely normal and fine, but you're right, it's very scary when it happens to you, especially after going through so much to get to this stage in the first place!

I hope everyone else is well this morning, sending out positive vibes to all       

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14

I feel physically sick shaking with nerves this is soo hard waiting for this call. Thinking of you Daydreamer we got to keep


----------



## Sunny12

Good luck *Daydreamer* and *Charlie* xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hiltra

Good luck ladies!! Hope you get the results you are wishing for! xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Good luck guys... thinking of you both, got everything crossed
Xxxx


----------



## Dollynrosie

Hello

Just wanted to wish those of you going in for your transfers lots of good luck....I joined the Cycle Buddies last cycle, but didnt really get involved this one too much, I was attempting to try and not eat, sleep and drink IVF, but failed lol....  Daydreamer and Charlie, hope it all went well for you today, those phonecalls seem to take forever.... I have mine on Friday...

Good luck to all the other ladies cycling at the moment too....
lots of love xxxx


----------



## charlie14

Had the call and ET officially PUPO with 2 embies on board grades 1CC and 2CC OTD 3rd June


----------



## hiltra

Charlie - congratulations on being PUPO
How exciting!! xxx


----------



## charlie14

Now the questions come lol has anyone had a BFP off these grades because I know there low grades


----------



## yogabunny

charlie - congratulations on being PUPO!! 
hee hee, i am no longer thinking about grading, the more i read on here the less it seems to always make a difference... i think the all the media stories this week about time lapse imaging shows that there is more to finding the best embryo than just the grading. Ours that did not make the thaw and ended in m/c were 5AA and 4AAs. so.... i hope to find bubbas in the rest of them which are lower grade blasts. 
believe in your little embies, they can do it


----------



## hiltra

Couldnt even answer that i'm afraid.
We weren't told what grades we had - just a good 3 day and a 5 day blasto.
They didn't tell us a number/letter sequence?!
x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Charlie - Congratulations on being PUPO. Be sure to rest up now  

AFM - Have turned into a mess this afternoon. I am pretty sure I'm miscarrying. Bleeding is still pretty light, but it's red and getting more frequent AF type cramps. I know there are some circumstances where women have had this and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy, but I just can't see how this is going to end well. I rang the clinic, and nurse just said to moniter the bleeding and let them know if anything gets worse, but other then that just take it easy and retest in a week. I feel so hopeless right now, it's just a waiting game.  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14

MDD -     


Daydreamer - hope your ok


----------



## Sunny12

MDD - I can completely see you must be freaking out but try and rest and keep taking your folic acid and do what you can to relax to give youself the best chance (very much easier said than done) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

MDD I had dreadful cramping so try relax hun and spotting during my pregnancy your in my prayers xx
Congrats charlie x
Daydreamer huny I am thinking of you all day xxx


----------



## yogabunny

oh mdd, i know it's so worrying, try to take it easy, hopefully it will ease off - sometimes it's just an area of bleeding that needs to come out, or its from the implantation.  The dreaded progesterone does give you that AF feeling as does the stretching.... i think the early wait is worse than the 2ww, but you have your bfp, so keep believing in your little mr b. Think positive hun. xxxxxxx
               

daydreamer hope you are ok   

hi dollynrosie, i know exactly what you mean   i have not even started my medication and i am already starting to eat, sleep and drink ivf. Forcing myself to do other things is the only way forward! But I am a FF addict, makes me feel like i am doing something, which of course i am not really!! Good luck for Friday xx

hi everyone xxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Sorry I meant to say Hi yogabunny and everyone else xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

katiebells, excited for you to be going to Zitawest, very interested to hear all about the clinic and how many celebs you see in the waiting room   there's lots of london locals and commuters here that can help you out if you need advice on the big city xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Only reason I am going hun is Dr george has moved there, to be honest I did get her cd on one cycle and listened to it and it didnt work so I gave her the gate..... I try not to bear any grudges...... I would love any advice around London where to stay, eat, what to do, anything at all. I am currently trying to consume 8 a day which is harder than you think eat fish twice a week, decaf tea and on a few different supplements. 
Have you a date hun? Im ever so forgetful these days, its ivf syndrome...... xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Charlie....wahoo, congrats on being PUPO!! So glad it all went well for you   

MDD....sending you massive   honey!! I can only imagine how terrified you must feel right now, it is really common but as I said before - when it happens to you it is hard to see that   I have everything crossed it is just mr bigglesworth snuggling himself right in     

Lots of love to everyone else too xxxxxxx

Well...what a morning we had!! Despite being told we would get a call either way, we got the hospital half an hour before our transfer time and still hadn't heard anything - got myself in a right state on the way  We went up to the unit and spoke to one of the embryologist a in the corridor, next thing we knew we were called into a side room by one of the other embryologists - me and DH looked at each other   this is not good, we could barely speak to confirm our names   anyway both our little blasties technically survived - YAY!! So so relieved! She said they are not great quality, have gone down in quality since the freeze, 1 is better than the other as one looks really poor and showing lots of dark patches (  ) basically it will be a miracle if we achieve pregnancy from these BUT they survived and I think we are due a miracle!! She wouldn't give any statistics for it working and wouldn't tell us the grading but did say we had top quality transferred last time and it didn't work and they see lots of people with lower quality go on to achieve pregnancy! I am feeling very happy and content for today    had a lovely acupuncture session afterwards too! Feel a lot calmer than last time and sooo happy to be in the 2ww!! They wanted OTD to be 3rd June but that's my birthday so I am going for blood test instead next Friday - eeeeeek!! 

Thank you to all you lovely ladies for thinking of me today   You guys are the best  

Xxx


----------



## yogabunny

oh good daydreamer, what a drama! but you got to pupo! congratulations, hope you can take it easy tonight xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Yay I'm PUPO again, can't believe it   

Thank you   DH has made me a lovely tea and just eating my Brazil nuts waiting for 7:30 to do the bum injection - sooo happy today I don't even care!!   

Xxx


----------



## charlie14

Great news Daydreamer congrats on being PUPO   for us both


----------



## annie.moon

Charlie and Daydreamer - congratulations on being pupo!!

MDD - thinking of you lady. Hope all is well.

Love to everyone. Annie xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Charlie and daydreamer - congrats on being PUPO, I have everything crossed. Sending you lots and lots of     


Delilah - I know you must be really scared, but try and take it easy and relax as much as possible. You ARE pregnant    Lots of IVF ladies have bleeds and go on to have a healthy pg. chin up Hun   


Thinking of you all
Fi xxx


----------



## charlie14

Today i feel ok but feel like it wont work as i was lucky to get pregnant 1st time from ivf dont think i would be that lucky again


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Apologies for just a fleeting post, I had daughters 5th birthday on Sunday, my stepmum of 30 years passed away on Monday and I had to do a 5 hour round trip to comfort my dad. Today I'm in bed with tonsillitis and unable to get antibiotics til 3.10. Feeling sad and ill. 

Congrats Charlie / daydreamer on your pupo status. I agree the grade is not always a guarantee of a successful pregnancy. 

MDD - hope you're ok. It's awful when you think all your hopes are being dashed. I hope it's just a blood clot or something. 

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi all, thanks for the words of comfort. And well done on you PUPO ladies - I'm routing for you!

AFM - Sorry I've been a bit quiet. Bleeding got heavier and cramping worse last night, so rang the clinic again this morning. All they've said is we have to wait it out and do a test a week after the bleeding stops. So that's it. It's just an awful waiting game. Cramps were very severe when I got up this morning and bleeding heavy, so just been on paracetamol all day. I am so sad for what almost was   . I guess we are hoping for the best but fully expecting the worst, and I think it'll be easier on us if we just use this week to process it all and grieve. I took my last digi test this morning (the only one I had) as at least if I saw it had gone down I could accept it a bit more, but it was still pregnant 2-3 - stupid hormones! 

On top of it all feeling sick and hardly want to eat anything, but I know I have to to keep my strength up. Just exhausted now.I really thought this was going to be our time at last.

Sorry for the down post, I really hope we can get past this quickly and try again ASAP (though I imagine clinic will make us wait at least another 3 months).

Love to all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14

Mdd -


----------



## macamoo

So sorry to hear the sad news   to all.

It was a BFN for me again   we are absolutely gutted, I think like you CHARLIE14 we were so lucky to have our special little boy 6 yrs ago.....will we ever get another??   

I find this journey so hard & emotionally draining & I have my DS my heart goes out to all of you who are still to experience motherhood & I   that you all will soon  

We are lucky to have 7 frosties left so goin to get straight back on the FET roller coaster ASAP! Fingers crossed    

Thank you to everyone who is on FF for helping through this time 😘 lotsa love & luck xxx


----------



## Bearbones1

Oh MDD I am so so sorry, I was really hoping it didn't get too heavy   it's really bloody unfair x

Charlie and daydreamer glad to see all went well and you are both PUPO. Enjoy and rest up!

Cornish sorry to hear you're having a crappy time of it. Your poor father that is sad xx

Dolly goodluck for Friday x

Hello all, hope you are ok xxxxx


----------



## charlie14

Macamoo so sorry


----------



## Katiebells

MDD Im really hoping that this is going to turn around for you and everything will be ok hun xxx
Macamoo I am so sorry for your loss xx
Daydreamer and Charlie congrats hun that is great news xxx
Cornishwinkle sorry for your hard time xx
Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## yogabunny

macamoo, so sorry for your bfn, i really hope that there is a sibling in amongst your 7 frosties, i'm sure there is, i was able to get going with another fet quickly hope same for you xxx   

mdd, i know how you are feeling but there is still hope hun, especially as you are feeling sick. i am         for you.

cornish, sorry for your loss and hope you are feeling better   

katiebells, good for you hun with all your healthy eating and supplements, and back to dr george who worked his magic for you before... zw is near regents park so maybe you can find a hotel offer near there online. xx

hi bearbones, charlie, fairyfi, sunny, annie, everyone xxxx

seems so unfair that it can be so tough. i think we need some baby dust


----------



## charlie14

I know I'm only 2dp5dt but I am quite achey today especially towards my left side and back wonder if its the drugs although with them I have only had the aching at night


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey, how is everyone?
Sorry not been on for a while, been laying low and licking my wounds, lovely to hear of all the PUPO and 7 week scan success stories..
Finally had our follow up appointment today and where I had been told and was all prepared to start a fresh cycle again we've now been told that we have to use our FE's first so fingers crossed for our last 2 little frosties will make it.
The doctor was really good and even she seemed surprised that so far the last 2 cycles haven't worked, especially as they've all been grade A embryos that have been put back in.  I was really worried they were going to just want to try again but they've decided to run some tests first.
7 viles of blood taken today, not 100% sure what there testing but I know it includes my thyroid and luprins?? and a further investigative scan in a few weeks..
Gonna have a trial transfer b4 proper transfer as so far the last 2 times haven't been plain sailing (wonky uterus) and they've really struggled to get the catheter in so were going for a practice run first to make sure they know the best equipment to use.
Thankfully she was happy for me to do a FET without down regulating so thankgd no buseralin and those pesky cysts this time!!!...
and she also mentioned that there also going to try embreyo glue this time so hopefully they'll be sticking them in with extra super-strength super-glue so they'll be going no where!!!  
and I guess untill all this starts again there is still the old fashioned way... (can anyone remind me of that??!!! )
so looks like I'll be hanging around here for my next cycle...
Love hugs and positive vibes to everyone on here
Ozzycat xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

ozzycat - so glad you got some stuff from your follow up, great they are doing a few tests and doing some things a bit differently. Sounds very positive. I want some embryo glue!   Glad you will be staying around

charlie - achey is normal hun, I hope you are feeling a bit better and the 2ww is not going too slowly for you

daydreamer - hope you are enjoying the world of PUPO

Mdd - thinking of you, hang in there       

I have been feeling pretty rotten the last 2 days, a headache that i just can't shift, only by going to sleep - perhaps it is the beginning of a really rotten AF as it is due on Sunday! Oh well once the witch is here I will start on the estrogen again!

Sending positive vibes to everyone whatever stage you are at xxx


----------



## Mrsbarrass

Hello lady's.  I have today got my jag to stop my hormones. For a frozen embryo transfer hopefully by the end if June. This is our first time using a frozen embryo. So don't really know much about it. Would love someone to chat too. We have 3 day 5 1aa embryos. And 1 day 6 1a. Has any one used a day 6? Only got told today we can chose what one we defrost first. So I don't know what to do. Also. When will the drug start to effect me. Ie. when will I get grumpy and get hot flushes

Thanks.


----------



## yogabunny

hi mrsbarras, welcome... i have not been doing the dring to stop hormones for my FET, but from what I remember from fresh cycle it took about 3-5 days before i had any side effects, everyone is diffrent though so maybe you'll be lucky and have none  Seems strange the clinic ask you to decide which embie to use! I would have thought they are the experts, can you ask them what the embryologists advise? Haven't used as day 6 myself.... Lots of luck for your cycle xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hey lovelies, thank you so much for all lovely posts- you guys are the best 

Charlie...don't think like that Hun, it doesn't work like that! As I understand it, statistically you are more likely for it to work if you have had previous successful pregnancy? How are you feeling now?  

Cornish...so sorry to hear your sad news honey   and that you are unwell, you rest and take care of yourself  

MDD...I know I have already messages you but thinking of you lots sweetheart    

Macamoo...so sorry it was a BFN Hun, this is all so unfair    hope you are doing Ok Hun  

Dolly... Hope to hear from your PUPO self very soon  

Ozzy...great that you have finally had your appointment...I have absolutely everything crossed your remaining frosties are the ones    so glad they have decided to do some tests, when do your get the results? I love the sound of embryo glue too!  

Yoga...hope you are feeling a bit better now lovely   oh wow it seems to have come round so quick for you to start again - everything crossed this is the one   

Hello mrsbarrass...welcome to our very lovely thread   congrats on starting for cycle! 4 frosties is great, I have just had 2 day 6 frosties transferred, they were grade 3bb when frozen but less quality after freeze/thaw. Go for whichever your heart tells you to, how many will you have transferred? As for symptoms, I was about 4/5 days before feeling symptoms, they changed when I added in estrogen and again with the progesterone! When is your first scan?

Hope all other lovely ladies are well?? Any updates on anyone?

OTD a week today eeeek!! Had lots of cramps/twinges but different to last cycle which is likely due to the progesterone injections! No sore boobs (they were last cycle so not sure if this is relevant) though they are a bit bigger and quite hard. Also weeing a lot, not sure if that means anything) Felt exhausted yesterday and feel sick today-too early to be a sign of anything positive so it's probably due to nerves     I was calm for first couple of days...now I have fallen into the 2ww madness   I want to test now but I know it's not sensible   I keep 'talking' to my precious little embies, hope they have decided to stay with us but also realistic that the chances are not great considering how they looked on Monday  

Lots of love to everyone
Xxx


----------



## charlie14

Daydreamer - yesterday had really bad lower back ache and twinges in my right side. my stomach swelled really big last night so im hoping thats a good sign as with all my pregnancies natural and ivf its been a good sign. My stomach still a little swollen and a few aches but its eased off since yesterday hoping last 2 days have been positive signs. Like you today daydreamer I have been feeling a little sick every now and again.


DH wants to do test Monday but think it would be too early. 


Hello to everyone else


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hope that it's a good sign for you again Charlie  

When you thinking of testing? I want to test now, I won't but I am doing my head in!! Wish I could go back to feeling calm like earlier in the week!!

We have to go to MIL for tea tonight, we usually do gestone at 7:30 but we will be there then....nobody knows we are doing this cycle, how will we be able to do it in secret? Does anyone know if it has to be done at same time every day? I am only doing this because of having it drilled into me with al other injections past cycles?

Sending positive vibes to everyone


----------



## charlie14

I'm like you daydreamer just want to test was going to leave until 9dp but may do Monday 7dp I did with my successful IVF but I'm so scared of outcome not sure what to do. Clinic told me o do 14dp but I can't wait until day not knowing


----------



## yogabunny

daydreamer i haven't had instructions for the gestone yet, so not sure if it is that strict on timings. I'm sure someone will know on here.... I can't help giggle about the two of you getting caught in the bathroom togther at MILs   

Hold on ladies, try not to test tooooo early


----------



## Daydreamer88

Charlie...hold out as long as you can...I'm scared of the outcome too!! Especially after last cycle, but I also don't want to let that happen again and start bleeding before test...so scared  

Yoga...oh I know I can just imagine   I don't really fancy bending myself over the bath for him to jab my bum   I usually lay in my side on the bed which is much more dignified, although I have to admit I don't have much dignity left  

That's it...I'm not testing at least until weekend is over !!!

Xx


----------



## charlie14

Daydreamer I have been told I will not get a period until I come off drugs so should not get a bleed they said


----------



## Daydreamer88

Don't worry Hun you won't....I'm just saying I did last time and I am concerned about it happening again 

Hope you are doing Ok

Xxx


----------



## charlie14

Yeh not much going on a the minute


----------



## charlie14

The backache and AF aches have returned and felt so sick this morning. DH wants me to test he doesn't help trying not too its way too early.


----------



## Daydreamer88

If you can hold out Hun I would, don't worry about the AF pains I had them even before ET-think its progesterone

I have had an issue with the gestone...realised last night that we have an awful lot of gestone left...when I counted up enough for 6 weeks, then I started thinking about my boobs not hurting at all...realised we never got told an actual dosage!! They are in ampoules of 50mg and we were just told to pull top off ampoule and how to inject, didn't think anything more of it as if you have to make a difference dosage yourself they always tell you...well I got worried last night so I just rang the nurses, she is checking with doctor and ringing me back...she says they always prescribe 100mg..they wrote nothing in diary just gestone (she asked this told and asked who i saw and who wrote it as they should have put a dose) and they only ever said snap top off ampoule and draw liquid up...she said not to worry but I am   I counted the ampoules and there is 3 weeks worth if we were to use 2 which makes sense   I don't have enough needles for that many either....(i am guessing you put 2 ampoules of 50mg in the 1 injection?) 

I had cyclogest last time, bled early so they put me on gestone....oh bloody hell, another cycle ruined! I could cry!!!  

xxx


----------



## yogabunny

good signs charlie, i would wait til 10 days past 5 day transfer to test, as i just wouldn't want to put myself through a negative test unnecessarily - it would seriously ruin my pma and i would find the wait til otd a nightmare and probably buy a thousand pregnancy tests!! We are all different so do what you feel  

daydreamer, try not to worry hun, hopefully you have had enough so far and now you can just boost the dose for that critical time,    very bad of them not to explain properly. but very very good that you have noticed now, in the nick of time       

af is here, so today is day 2, here we go again - first scan day 11, current mission = grow lining xx        
i went for a deep tissue massage and he completely got rid of my everlasting headache! Bit more expensive than a paracetamol, but it did the job!!  

Have a great bank holiday everyone xxxxxx especially anyone who has to work this weekend.


----------



## charlie14

Thats what I said to him im not doing it


----------



## Daydreamer88

Yay yoga...great news that AF is here and you are starting again    what protocol are you doing for your FET this time?

I am so worried Hun.....I did a pessary from last cycle as I am really concerned! If my blasties were going to implant they would have done a couple of days ago wouldn't they? Have I realised too late?

I'm really angry at the clinic for not explaining this at all, surely it's their job to tell us information rather than me realising how I have when it might be too late?? I don't want to cause a fuss at the clinic but do at the same time!!!

Ooh deep tissue massage sounds lovely   glad it's made you feel better

Xxx


----------



## yogabunny

daydreamer, i think it is terrible of the clinic, it is their job totally, but i really hope that it is not going to affect your cycle. Let's think that the progesterone straight to your blood stream has been enough so far (much better than bum bullets), and that you will have upped the dose in time to stop breakthrough bleed.

I know what you mean, you don't need the stress of this now, but I would be tempted to ask what they will do if this affects the success of your cycle, to make sure that they know they have seriously screwed up... Its good that they have put a note on your file but grrrrrr  

            

I am on same protocol as last time, so I don't have to do any DRing, just straight to a lining scan and then once they are happy ET. Only change is the gestone for me too.


----------



## Daydreamer88

I hope you are right, fingers crossed the pessaries just weren't being absorbed enough and the gestone goes straight into blood stream so hopefully it will be OK 

When she rings back I will ask what happens if I get a negative, this is their mistake and they should really make it right. However, I really really hope it hasn't affected anything as I will just be devastated   I am not sure if she has put anything in my notes, but I will make sure she does. In fact I feel like I want to go up there and speak to them about it in person but maybe now is not the right time ... 

Oh wow that's great, is is quicker without DRing then?? Ooh really hope this is your time Hun  

Xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

She has just called back....she spoke to doctor and said 'it won't do any harm to go up to 100mg' which is obviously very vague so I asked if I should have had 100 all along...she said yes. Kept saying dont worry don't worry but I am!!! I asked if it would have stopped embryos implanting she said no...so fingers crossed shes right and we will go up to 100mg to tonight...I won't overdose will I since I had the pessary this morning?  

Xxx


----------



## yogabunny

mmm very naughty vagueness when they knew they messed up ... but i don't think it would stop implantation hun, have a few brazil nuts to help them snuggle in   
just another hurdle you have got through!     
i really hope this is our time daydreamer xxx


----------



## charlie14

OMG this 2ww messing with my head had a bath tonight and I have them white spots on breasts and one is leaking white stuff. My friend said she got this before she found out she was pregnant


----------



## charlie14

I caved and did a HPT   so stupid was negative wish I had never done it now I know its too early to pick up at 6dp5dt . Boobs/nipples are really sensitive hurt so much was hurting a lot in bed last night


----------



## Daydreamer88

Yoga...I thought that too, they just know they have messed up so she was trying to say as a little as possible   thank you, I hope it's a hurdle I have got through and it won't have had an impact. I did the 100mg last night, don't feel any different - getting paranoid   me too Hun    

Charlie, don't feel disheartened it is still very early days for it to change  

The urge to test has left me, I am terrified of the result so that helps  

Feel tired (nerves), can't stop eating (nerves) and feel sick (nerves and too much eating!!) so pretty much all my symptoms are down to me being so nervous   my cramps stopped completely yesterday and I just have leg cramp this morning. DH had head cold on Friday, I caught it yesterday but feel much better this morning but still feel very foggy-headed...think I will go back to sleep for a bit! We are planning to go for a long walk later,  will be OK wont it (paranoid!) ?

Hope everyone is well

Xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14

Thx Daydreamer was a silly thing to do would never pick up that early according to that implant timeline i seen around doesn't start giving off until today - My boobs are absolutely killing me my son trying to cuddle me bless him but they really hurt slightest knock


----------



## Daydreamer88

Yes I have seen that timeline too...it is so hard to be patient during these 2 weeks isn't it?! 

I am trying not to look too far ahead to Friday as I am just so scared of it being negative again! It works sometimes but when I start to think it really freaks me out...we can't afford another cycle for a good while and DH says we need a break but all I keep thinking is what if I never get to be a mummy?!!   what if we spend 1year + saving and it doesnt work AGAIN! how many times can we do this? when will we stop, how will we stop?? arghhh I can't cope with the thought of it all!! 

Xxxx


----------



## charlie14

Aww Daydreamer its really hard keep positive   

Me personally I would love a sibling for DS but if this fails I just don't know If I can go through this again. Knowing that these embryos where concieved when my DS was makes it even more so upsetting if they don't make it


----------



## Daydreamer88

Sorry ladies its a selfish post at the minute....I have just started bleeding - 6 days post transfer. It is only brown so far, started about an hour ago and is constant when I wipe...help me, this can't be happening to me again-not this early? Could this be due to the gestone issue? Any chance it could maybe be implantation?

I'm terrified right now!!   can't stop shaking 

Xxx


----------



## dotty84

Try not to worry hunny, most prob the embies burrowing in getting nice and comfy, sending positive thoughts n hugs xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thank you dotty  

I am just so worried as I bled early last time, freaked out because of that I think...hope this one doesn't go the same way 

Xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

daydreamer, it is the right time for implantation bleed, sending       

i am wide awake as drove home late from family bbq so had coffee on the way now i  am !!   oops supposed to be off the caffeine too  xxx


----------



## charlie14

Daydreamer - Try not to worry hope you are ok


----------



## Daydreamer88

Yoga, I really hope you are right!!!! It has stopped for now, fingers crossed that's it for the bleeding and it was implantation      lol at you wide awake on the caffeine (one won't harm a thing Hun, other than your sleep lol) hope you weren't awake all night   

Thanks Charlie, how are you doing?

Bleeding has stopped - for now - I really hope it stays away now  

Xxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Daydreamer huny if its dark it should be ok, I had that stay strong and positive xxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thanks Katie   it was only brown and dark, was really concerned it was going to go red....there has been nothing in the night or this morning so hope that's a good sign - spoke to soon just been to toilet and its back argh!!! 

How are you?


Xxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

That sounds ok hun very familiar to me xxx I am okish have started the pill for my next cycle, have some concerns about doing a cycle in London and the logistics. As we know nothing goes the way we want it to xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thanks Hun, trying not to panic so good to hear it can be normal  

Oh wow, you will be mid cycle again before you know it   where abouts are you? I know, nothing works out as we would want but fingers crossed all the extra effort and work will be well worth it   


Xxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Im in Ireland!!!!!
Im really hopeful that this  is you time for your little miracle hun or 2 miracles!! xxx


----------



## yogabunny

daydreamer - just to let you know i have only just opened my box of gestone and it looks complicated! but also my dosage says only 50ml a day. so hope that reassures you a bit  

katiebells - can you stay in london for a while, or will you need to go back and forth? have you had a look on late rooms or tripadvisor?

charlie - hope you are doing ok on the 2ww

mdd - i'm thinking of you hope you are doing ok xxx


----------



## charlie14

I'm ok Yoga only another 6 more sleeps until 0TD and its all over


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi all. Well I caved and took another test this morning even though I'm still spotting. It's still coming up a faint positive, but way lighter than last week. I rang HC, and lo and behold all they said was to test again a week after bleeding completely stops. So I'm still in no man's land   . I just want to be able to draw a line under the situation and try to move on, but it feels like we can't do that while I'm still taking the meds/spotting. It just feels now like we're delaying the inevitable really. Sorry for the rant, I'm just feeling really frustrated at the mo, stuck between a rock and a hard place!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

mdd - so difficult to be in that place, have you had any pain? All you can do is wait I guess, and it is tough   . I hope you have something like lovely films and food etc to distract you a little bit xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

MDD...sorry to hear you still don't have any answers   being in limbo is certainly the worst place to be, especially with what is happening with you right now. Sending you lots of love and we are all here for you  

Katie...thanks honey   i can see how that might be a bit difficult, but hopefully well worth it in the end...are you planning to stay in London for the whole cycle then?

Yoga...its actually not too confusing once yo start with it but make sure you warm the ampoule in your bra or something for about half an hour before, make it much easier to go in, less painful and not as lumpy!! Good to hear that they do actually prescribe 50mg, must be a decent dose then. Thanks, that makes me feel better about it!!

Charlie...how are you doing?

Afm, the bleeding/spotting seems to have stopped again-had a tiny amount today but that's all (hope it stays that way) I phoned clinic, though not sure why as they always say the same speech   they won't know anything until OTD!! Could indicate it hasnt worked and had a whole speech about that and she briefly said it could be implantation. i asked if the bleed was due to gestone issue she said she doubts it but doesnt know...I don't know what to think anymore, really hope it was implantation obviously! I feel different to last time but as this is a frozen cycle it's to be expected. Still no sore boobs (not sure what to make of this?) Feel quite sick but think that's anxiety about things. No cramps as such for a few days just twinges and leg/backaches. Felt incredibly thirsty for a couple of days, nothing will quench it. Just gotta wait and see, not feeling negative but not positive either , all I can do is hope and pray  

Xxxx


----------



## charlie14

Tested again this morning BFN not holding out much hope just wanna stop the drugs I feel so down atm


----------



## Daydreamer88

Oh Hun, I think it's hard once you do one early test not to do more but your OTD is nearly a week away! Still so much time for things to change   if everyone's showed up this early we would all have earlier OTDs

Big   stay strong, and try to be positive   

Fingers crossed it will change  

Xxx


----------



## charlie14

Hopefully Daydreamer I have had so many symptoms af type aches, lower back ache really bad after transfer for a few days, really really painful (.)(.) for the last 3 days and sore nipples but easing off now probably drugs messing with my body.


----------



## Daydreamer88

I have felt lots of strange things too, different to last cycle too but that was fresh and this isn't so it's obviously different drugs. He drugs really do mess with your body and mind, it's hard to know what they are causing...my boobs haven't hurt at all this cycle which makes me think it can't have worked...when exactly did yours start hurting?

Sending you lots of    

Xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Ps...yoga be careful not to get any gestone on your hands - that stuff stinks!!!! We had a few mishaps (as always with me and DH   ) he got some on his finger and accidentally put it in his mouth, he was freaking out he said it was the worst taste ever...then he worried about growing boobs lol    I dropped a whole ampoule on kitchen floor yesterday so it smashed and it stinks in there now!!


----------



## charlie14

About 3 days ago still hurt now if little boy knocks them couldn't even lay on my side the other night was that painful never had it before on drugs though in this cycle so it's messing with my head


----------



## yogabunny

thanks for the hint daydreamer, i think i am going to have to get my parents to stay/ me go there when DH is away this time, I am bound to get in a pickle and drop it or something, LOL at your DH, poor guy!! i have read getting it warm and massaging/iceing your bum before and after is a good idea!!


----------



## sheebs

Dear ladies
Have some queries.
I had FET on 17/05 , 2x5 day blastocysts.
I had my blood test today and clinic asked me to come on thursday 30/05 since the hormone level is only 39 and they were expecting 50.

Can someone tell me was 39 okay? Can I still have hope?

Good luck to other ladies


----------



## Trixy1

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing ok 

I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I'm just on my phone and there's a lot of posts to read. 

When we had IVF I was told to stay off alcohol, caffeine etc for 3 months before treatment, how about FET? We've got an appt in July to hopefully go for FET in August after I miscarried last month but I don't want to find out I should have been good and I wasn't.


----------



## Daydreamer88

Ladies.... I tested early ....spent all day crying and prodding/squishing my boobs as they don't hurt at all!! Convinced it hadn't worked...

It's a BFP !!!!! I can't believe it....can't stop looking at it....can't believe what's happening.....I know we have such a long way to go but we this is the furthest we have got in 6 years so we are very cautiously happy!! 

OTD isn't until Friday so it's not official til then and then there's the obvious worries from there but we have got over the first hurdle

I can't believe it ladies ..... Can't believe it!! 

Please please stay with us baby/ies you are so so loved already!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Oh Wow big big congrats huny Im so pleased for you and some hope for us all xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

congratulations daydreamer xxxx fantastic amazing !!!!! hold on tight little embies xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thank you lovelies, I am in such a state of shock...I can't believe it...it so strange, in a nice way, to see a positive test come from me!! I hope there are many more to come on here  

Already worrying about OTD on Friday, I am hoping the fact it came up v. Quickly and is a strong positive is a good sign! 

Had a few sharp pains tonight, hope that was just them getting comfy for 9 months   

Can't believe it ladies.... 

Xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

daydreamer -enjoy xx

trixy - my clinic have never told me to do anything! but i did cut out before..... this time i have continued to cut down on caffeine and alcohol in the run up but not been so strict, and now i am on the FET medication i've cut them out, i will be having a glass at cousins wedding on saturday though. lots of luck xx


----------



## charlie14

Congrats daydreamer


----------



## Trixy1

Thanks Yogabunny - good luck to you too. August cannot come quickly enough for me, I'm so desperate to be pregnant again. 

Congrats Daydreamer


----------



## Fairy Fi

Daydreamer - woohoo, amazing news hun, so chuffed for you and DH.
long may the bfps reign   
Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Woohoo! Fabulous news daydreamer! Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Amazing,  fab  news... sooooooo happy for you,  you deserve it
Xxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Huge congratulations Daydreamer - Looks like a lovely strong line on the pic, Bet you can't wait to retest tomorrow! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thank you ladies, you are so sweet    already worrying about the numbers tomorrow -  but I always worry dont I ...and this doesn't feel real..don't get me wrong i am over the moon...just going to take a while to sink in so I can believe it! 

MDD...how's things with you honey? Been thinking of you lots   

Xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Ok thanks Daydreamer. Still feeling very up and down at the moment. I just want to get on and do another fresh cycle now, but clinic will prob be making me wait 3 bleeds before we can go again   . I *think* the spotting has finally stopped today (but I've thought that before), so I'll be retesting next week. I pretty much know what it's going to say, but just want to draw a line under it and get some closure. 

Try not to worry about OTD, as I said, it looks like you have a nice strong positive. I'm sure your baby/ies are settling in for the long haul!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weetoot

Hello ladies,

I wonder if I can pick your knowledgeable brains for some advice or thoughts on my situation please as I am struggling to know what way to go next.

Having TTC for many years, we embarked on our IVF journey last year and our first fresh cycle was in October/November 2012.  We had ICSI and having collected 20 eggs, 15 fertilised but only 5 embryos made it to day 3. These were all frozen as I was at risk of OHSS.  Between letting everything recover and settle down, and my cycle not playing ball one month, we didn't get embryos back in until February (natural FET) when we had two transferred. Neither was successful.  I had the Endometrial Scratch Procedure and we then had another natural FET in April and had a single embryo transferred - also a BFN.  We have two embryos left from which, based on thaw rates, we may get one to transfer. 

We are self funding, I have turned 40 during this process and this has made me very aware of time running out.  Rightly or wrongly, we have become cynical as to whether either of our two remaining embryos will be successful when our supposedly better grade ones haven't. Our choice at this stage is to stop (which we both agree we are not ready to), do another FET, or embark on a new fresh cycle to see what that brings and use EEVA which is available at our clinic. My DH has low motility although this has improved a little during the process.  Our consultant tells me that my results indicate a response which is better than my age would suggest it should be.  I am scared to go through fresh again because of the overstimulation last time, although the consultant is aware of this and has discussed lower doses. 

I want to give this the best shot that we can in what time we have left to do so and would appreciate any wisdom you can pass my way to guide me as to what may provide the best chance for us. I have been with you all in spirit during this time and am heartened by the resilience and courage of the women going through this tough, tough journey.

X


----------



## yogabunny

Hi weetoot,  
So hard to make these tough decisions.... If you can do a FET quickly and easily perhaps it is worth doing that now, (or will this use up funds that you need for a fresh?) I'm not sure if the grading is the be all and end all when you read stories of real people on here, people have success with lower grade embies and fail with perfect grades. Perhaps we haven;t found the best way to select the best embies yet!! And sometimes I do think it is a bit of luck and a numbers game for some of us...

Has anyone recommended any further tests before another cycle? I'm not really knowledgable enough to know what they might be,,, 

If you have the funds and the will to do a fresh, I would consider a IVF lite option if or when you need to do a fresh cycle, coasting as well as reducing the stimms dose, and for me, I would ask them not to aim as high in amount of follies. (I was on 112 dose and still overstimulated) 

I'm sure lots of good advice will come up on FF and hope it will help you to make the right decision for you.

xxxx


----------



## weetoot

Thanks Yogabunny.  Yes, it is hard! I asked about tests and the consultant was reluctant on the basis that everything in terms of the "host" has been as good as it should be so far. The only thing he did suggest was the CD69 test but said that he felt there isn't the scientific back up to it to warrant the treatment that may be necessary if it showed an issue (and I would be reluctant to go the steroid route and have been trying to keep drugs to a minimum through all of this). At a push we could do the FET and then the fresh but the cost of the FET could pay for the EEVA if we go that way which may provide more tangible results.

Aaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhh! It's also difficult as I don't know anyone who has been through this, and we haven't told family or friends so FF is my oracle!

I hope everything with you is going well. Thanks for your help x


----------



## Bearbones1

Woooohoooooo daydreamer. Congratulations xxxxxxxx eeeek. Wonder if you will join me in twin land x


----------



## yogabunny

Lots of luck charlie for OTD today   xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hello - back from a week long trip to London with 5 year old. Exhausted. Also i have my stepmothers funeral on Wednesday and my 43rd Birthday on Thursday. So not a happy week for me as I feel my chances of a BFP ebbing away as I now fall into the 2% chance of a BFP (but I still can't believe it... particularly as 2 ladies I went to school are just about to have their 3rd and 4th baby respectively and are the same age!). I have had my progesterone day 21 blood tests back and I think they look OK at 59.6 ? I think when I had my last progesterone done last August it was around 33 so not sure what that means !? Anyone ?

Have done a very quick catch up. Daydreamer - looks like good news for you, congratulations. MDD - hope things are alright with you.

Weetoot - completely get your dilemma. I had a similar good response but my feelings was that the number of eggs might have compromised the quality - though I don't know if that's possible. I was wondering whether to go for another fresh before the FET but have eventually decided just to go with the frozens - 6 months won't make that much difference to me (less for you) and your next FET might be the one. Good luck in whatever you decide.

I am still trying to reciver fully from my tonsillitis / flu related illness so not quite up for my exercise. I have started to do my temperature charting which is interesting seeing the dips (possibly corpus luteum dip) post ovulation. I am just hoping now that my temperatures stay high and I have a natural BFP!! (forever the optimist!)

Hello everyone. xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Good to hear from you cornish, sorry not sure on the progesterone levels for day 21. Hope you feel better soon and sending you lots of positive energy boosts for your week and a fab birthday celebration. Hope you get a chance to let your hair down a bit  

My lining is good to go, 9.2 and triple layer so they are happy. So ET is next Tuesday and Progesterone injections start on Thursday (eek). Here we go again ......


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

yoga - lining sounds good - all steam ahead then! 

Any news from you, Charlie ?

Another hypnotherapy session this afternoon - find the living in the present moment all very difficult and contradictory to my learned behaviour. Oh well - It's better than doing nothing!


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Morning all - It's gone very quiet on here! Hoping everyone's doing ok. Well I did another test this morning a week after my bleeding stopped - and I'm still no closer to knowing what to do next. The test still showed a ridiculously faint shadow of a line (I mean so faint it's almost an evap). So I'm currently waiting for a call back off the clinic to see what to do next. No doubt they'll just tell me to wait and test again in a few days. This is soooo frustrating, I just want to be able to get on with the next step (and drink a bottle of wine to drown my sorrows!!). To make me a bit more miserable I came off my new bike last night and have huge grazes all over my elbow/thigh/ankle/toes! It is pretty though (the bike, not my grazes!)

Update - Just literally had a call back as I was typing this. They have fit me in for a scan tomorrow afternoon, so hopefully we'll be able to draw a line under it at least.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14

Was a   ladies but I'm ok I had already accepted it was when I tested early and knew it would not change. Stopped all the drugs just waiting for the dreaded period now


----------



## yogabunny

cornish, good you are doing hypnotherapy, do you find it helps you? I agree, I like to feel I am doing something positive towards it all.

mdd - how frustrating it is. Glad you got a call for a scan. I don;t know why they can;t just do bloods so that you know if it is going down. If I am lucky enough to get that far again I will pay for them privately. Poor you coming off your bike    Hope you get some answers tomorrow. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

charlie - so sorry to hear that. i hoped it would change for you. Hope you are doing ok  

hi everyone, how are you all doing, very quiet so I am guessing enjoying the amazing weather and having a FF break xx


----------



## Bearbones1

Charlie sorry to hear that. Hugs xxxxxxx

MDD how was ur scan?  Hope you are ok xxxx

Yoga yay for ET coming up. Whoooppppp xxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Just a very quick one from me ladies, will be back later with more personals!

MDD...Good luck for your scan this afternoon honey, thinking of you    

Yoga...Wow amazing news about your ET next week, that has come round so quickly!! Will have everything crossed for you  

Charlie...So sorry to hear your result hun    

Hello to everyone else!  

xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

hope it goes well today MDD and that you get some answers xx

Thanks bearbones and daydreamer, 

DayDreamer I just did the first gestone injection as clinic said to do them in the morning, mm that was not very nice. Was not helped by having to drag DH out of bed to help me and then him saying "wow, does ALL of this needle go in, it's huge!"   . I felt sick afterwards but I think it was just me not being relaxed enough. Hopefully it will be easier next time. How are you finding it now?


----------



## Daydreamer88

Arghh Yoga they are not very pleasant are they?? Well done on doing your first one though    

I don't want to worry/panic you but I have to be honest, they do seem to be getting worse as time goes on! I have a very large bum and even I am running out of space to inject in the right place   I have lots of lumps and bruises and we seem to be hitting a lot of blood vessels now, the clinic have advised us to maybe switch to my legs which I am not keen on whatsoever!!   I know it sounds like I am moaning about it but they are not as bad as I thought they would be and despite it not being very nice, I feel very grateful to be on the gestone after last time and would happily do the injections 100000000 times a day if it meant I was getting the right support! 100% worth it for peace of mind! Plus one thing is once it is in your routine you become much less anxious about it, it's just what you do at that time of day   AND once you get your BFP   you won't even care how painful it is - promise  

xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

oh daydreamer, thanks for being honest!! I had tears rolling down my cheeks when the needle went in it was so uncomfortable! What a weed! I will see how I get on tomorrow. I might even ask my GP if they will help me to do some while DH is away, it's worth a try!! I can go and stay with my Mum who lives far away for a while to help, but not on Monday and Tuesday as I need to be in Brighton for the transfer and he is not here. I'm going to ask my friend if she knows any local nurses that would help me out! 
Anyway I will focus on the end goal, then I don;t care


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny / daydreamer - have you tried numbing your bum first with a bag of peas, at least then you'll feel less. Just a thought! 


How exciting with some more ETs on the way. I have everything crossed for each and every one of you.
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hello FairyFi, nice to hear from you, I did get the ice pack out, but after a shower, so I may not have a warm shower next time! Just the ice!
My lovely doctor has said that I can go in for the nurse to do it on Monday morning, the first day when DH is away and they can give me some advice on doing it on my own. I might get them to draw the area. xxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hiya everyone, am new to the FET forum. Just been in for transfer, didn't go to smoothly but my lil fighter is onboard and hopefully sticking around for 9months  
Hope everyone is doing well, any ladies testing mon 17th June?
Found the forum last time a great support network so here I am back again 
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

AFM - Just back from the hospital. The scan confirmed what we knew really, Biggles didn't make it   . Nurse confirmed early miscarriage. Good news is there was no sign of ectopic/leftover tissue, so I just stop my meds and wait for my cycle to settle down now. Even though we knew it was still very upsetting to go through the hoo ha of the scan, and then a urine preg test just to rule out ectopic. Hubby and I feeling sad, but I just wish we could go straight into next cycle!

I know we will have our time, it's just so hard going through all the heartache in the meantime.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

*MDD* -       at least the limbo is over but that can't really be a comfort after going through what you have today     thinking of you and hopefully cycle again with you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

mdd  sending hugs     so sad  I hope that you can take some time and then be able to move forward quickly. xxxx

fingerscrossed, welcome, i'm probably going to be testing at the very end of that week if we make it past the thaw    Congratulations on being pupo  

hi sunny


----------



## annie.moon

MDD - I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs. You've had such a difficult time. I hope you are able to get back on track soon and that the next one is he one for you xxx

Charlie - so sorry to hear your news. Sending you many hugs xxx

Yoga - how exciting that your transfer is so soon. Will have my fingers crossed for you. xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Mdd - so sorry to hear about your mmc. I had the same thing last cycle - as disappointing as it is, you can physically recover quite quickly and set about your next steps. You are sounding very positive, which is great. Try and hold on to that, as your time will come  

Charlie - sorry about your bfn - onwards and upwards xxx

Yoga - the hypnotherapy, I think is helping, though in some ways it just feels like glorified counselling. Very nice therapist, who understands the importance of pregnancy to me and is helping me find some techniques to relax, which has to be a good thing! Good luck with the imminent ET. 

Fingers crossed - 10 long days to go - sending lots of positive, sticky vibes!

Hello daydreamer, Annie, fairyfi, sunny, and bearbones

Afm - Wednesdays funeral went well and had a nice birthday yesterday - although the fact in 43 is obviously not something to celebrate particularly. I'm around 12 dpo and watching my temperatures avidly on my duofertility temperature chart. Decided to do a opk yesterday, which is faint but as an avid opk user normally have a zero showing apart from 2 days before my surge - so have ordered some hpts from amazon in the hope that we have managed to achieve a natural bfp!!! Forever the optimist!!! I'm sure in 3 days time probably I'll be licking my wounds but then at least I'll only have another 2 weeks til I can book in for my ET... It's nice to know you're doing something to move things forward...


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey ladies, away at the moment so just checking in whenever I can get wifi..
MDD, im so sorry honey, I was really hoping for a positive outcome for u..   
Charlie Im so sorry for ur outcome... this ivf journey SUCKS!!!   
Fingerscrossed7... fingers crossed for a bfp x  
GOod luck yogabunny hope ur et goes really well and we can add another bfp to our tally.. 
Daydreamer hope the "twins" have made themselves comfy for the 9months months ahead...
Hugs and kisses to everyone else. .
AFM,  well the 2ww dosnt get any easier with the natural approach. .. 6 days after ovulation I had a tiny bleed (1st time ever) then I got lower back pain and cramps soooo as hard as I tried I began to believe that miracles do happen! I refused to do a test and sadly 2.5wks later I got my period. .. sooooooo upset as I really thought this could be it.
Now im convinced theres something wrong with me and im rejecting the embryos. . I just cant get past 5weeks!!! Although it does give me hope that maybe DH's swimmers are maybe swimming in the right direction  
Anyway off to the fish market and then the pool 
Lots of lov
XXxxx


----------



## annie.moon

Ozzycat - hope you're doing ok. I'm in a similar position to you. Five weeks seems to be my limit. wondering if i should have tests to find out why , but don't know where to start. Lots of love to you.

I'm thinking of changing clinic to somewhere closer to home. My clinic is wonderful and so supportive, but also a three-hour drive away. I went to visit a clinic that's not far from me and they were really lovely and positive. Only problem is that they have a ridiculously long wait for donor sperm. Going to investigate options for transporting some from somewhere else. A whole new set of obstacles to enjoy.

Love to all. Annie x


----------



## annie.moon

Cornish - forgot to say... Fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted. Much love xxx


----------



## yogabunny

mdd, thinking of you   

cornish, good luck for a natural bfp    hypnotherapy sounds good, i can't afford any more things, but if i could i would consider this. good for releasing some worries i am sure.

ozzycat, so nice to hear from you, are you somewhere lovely on hols? fish market and pool both sound nice! 2ww is a nightmare for me every time, even though i cannot get preggers without ivf or a real miracle, i always have hope. can you mention this to your consultant about 5 weeks? maybe they might think about extra progesterone support then you can join me on these lovely jabs! xxx

hello annie     all these decisions are hard, each one has it's own obstacles as you say. seems to me being closer to home sounds like a good thing, hope you can find some solutions for the donor sperm.

sunny if you are reading i went to allibaster house on friday!! 

hi everyone else, hope you are all well whatever stage you are at   

afm needed to post as it gets nearer, and the main cycle board is a bit too busy and i can't keep up! ...getting a bit nervous about the thaw now, it's on tuesday, but in general keeping busy and so doing well. went to a 40th yesterday, great fun and had a little boogie, feel very tired today almost like a teeny hangover despite not drinking. I think I am feeling the progesterone now, sleepy and can smell everything at a thousand paces. All good though and feeling happy and hopeful


----------



## Katiebells

Hey girls,
Thinking of you all and hope for those who are waiting that their next cycle will bring all their dreams come through xxxxx
Yogabunny good luck for Tuesday xx
Off on the holidays and will be back just in time for dr xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

thanks katiebells have a fab holiday xxxx


----------



## annie.moon

Yoga - is your thaw happening tomorrow? Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## yogabunny

thank you annie, yes transfer should be at 11.30, so hoping the phone doesn't ring before then xx hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Good luck for today Yogabunny! Hope it all goes smoothly for you. I know how nerve wracking the wait is  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weetoot

Good luck Yogabunny - hope it all goes smoothly for you.

Cornishtwinkle - thanks so much for your comments  .

MDD - so sorry it didn't work this time. I hope you get back on track soon  

Following a LOT of thinking, we've decided to go for another FET.  I'm having fertility reflexology and am hoping that it will have a bit of an impact - I've found a fantastic lady who is preparing me for an 'incoming soul'. Fingers crossed.

Thank you for your help and advice, and wishing you all well whatever stage you're at   x


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - just wanted to wish you oooooooooodles of luck for today and massses of baby dust  I hope all goes well and i will have everything possible crossed for you. Here's a special good luck dance for you 



Sorry i've not been on lately but we've been busy celebrating DH's 40th, then Charlie has chicken pox and this is also my last week at school. So it's been pretty hectic, but after tomorrow i'll be freeeeeeeeeee     AND a bonus is that we haven't had THE dreaded phone call, so i've escaped ofsted whoop whoop!!!   

Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

you are all amazing, your good throughts must have helped as i am now PUPO! I've had transfer, out of our 5 remaining embies, 2 made it, so they are now on board  
was a straight forward transfer, all good. now going to lie down for a couple of hours and watch a silly movie, acupuncture at about 4pm, then back to work tomorrow xxx

weetoot - great news    reflexology sounds lovely and relaxing

fairyfi thank you for your dancing bears and glad to hear that tomorrow is freedom!! xx


----------



## Sunny12

Great news Yoga!!!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

thank you sunny, hope you are doing ok. i just checked your signature was it your DH's op today hoping it is good news xxx


----------



## zidane007

Are the success rates of FET's as good as fresh transfers?


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Yoga - yes op was today and although they could not clear the blockage they found loads of healthy motile sperm for 4 more cycles!!! He does not seem in much pain and we are both stoked. I have emailed the Lister for an appointment ASAP! Looks like I could be cycling again soon..... Xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

sunny that is fab. so pleased for you both. xxx

zidane no they are lower, but some say this could be the thaw risk of embies not surviving that lowers it so much x


----------



## zidane007

Ok, well that may change our decision for tomorrow


----------



## yogabunny

zidane, its much easier though, so i think i would always do a fet rather than a fresh if i could (but might be because i have had ohss and never want it again!!). Do you have a consultant appt tomorrow? good luck, hope you get some guidance to help you make the right decision for you xx


----------



## zidane007

yogabunny said:


> zidane, its much easier though, so i think i would always do a fet rather than a fresh if i could (but might be because i have had ohss and never want it again!!). Do you have a consultant appt tomorrow? good luck, hope you get some guidance to help you make the right decision for you xx


Well we are having our embryo transfer tomorrow (day 5) but my wife who was on progesterone suppositories twice a day (morning and night) missed the sunday evening and monday evening dose.

So we told the consultant and she and the hospital really got ****** off with us and said we have compromised the procedure and the success of it. So we may be forced into freezing our embryos and doing it another time.


----------



## yogabunny

oh, that's pretty disappointing, let's hope not the case, i don't know if they can do a blood test to check her progesterone levels to see if can go ahead? 

if you have to freeze take heart as there is some research now that says waiting after egg collection and freezing embryos gives your body better chance to recover and more success to maintain a pregnancy. 

good luck x


----------



## zidane007

Thanks yoga. To be honest we are pretty bummed about it and have made the decision that if we don't get to do the fresh transfer tomorrow then we are going to call a stop to it. We cannot go through the whole process again as its basically taken over our life.


----------



## yogabunny

yep it can do that   i did a short fet with minimal drugs and it was much easier just got on with life and takes 4 weeks. just keep in mind, you've done the hardest bit x


----------



## annie.moon

Great news Yoga!!

Just a thought... Can someone explain amh to me? I.e what different numbers mean and the implications for treatment. I've been told they want to test mind again before planning any more treatment.

Love to everyone. Annie xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Yoga - congrats on new pupo status. I'm hoping (as I'm sure you are!) that this is the one for you.

Annie - Amh indicates quantity of eggs. My Amh is quite high so the consultant looked for polycystic ovaries at the scan(which he found) and thus despite the fact I was over 40 and normally they'd have prescribed high levels of the stimulating drug they reduced prescription to 162.5 gonal f instead if 350 ish - I still overstimulated so next fresh cycle they will reduce again.  I expect that's what they're looking to assess, how much drug to give you? Hope that helps

Zidane - sorry to hear about your situation. I have read that the progesterone supplements aren't actually proven to alter your chances of sustaining a pregnancy so I'm not sure how much your treatment has been compromised. Sounds a bit like your consultant is just trying to smack your hand. Hopefully you'll get your egg transfer tomorrow. if not, Our FET is not impacting on my husbands life at all as we have opted for natural FET which means I just do my ovulation sticks days 11-surge (which I'd be doing anyway) and attend the clinic 2 days post surge. It's just the same as if you were trying for a baby naturally - all ths baby making does seem to take over our lives. Good luck!

Sunny - pleased to hear your news. xx

Love to MDD, fairy Fi and everyone else viewing but not commenting.


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - congrats on being PUPO, i really hope  and pray  this is your time to become a mummy 



Take it easy  
Fi xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Cornish - thanks for that. 

I now have another question... I did long protocol last time. Consultant said she needs to decide which protocol to put me on this time. What is the difference between short and long, and how is it decided which is best? 

Zidane - how did you get on?

Annie xx


----------



## yogabunny

ah thanks fariyfi, i hope so, feeling   at the moment, enjoying the pupo bubble - how do you do those pictures? 

annie, i think that short protocol is without DR, so less drugs and stress on body, i think mild ivf use this way also i think it can be used if long protocol is not getting a good response, you may respond better to short. xx 

i am waking up at 4am again! this happened last time, according to acupuncturist it is my liver having issues with the hormones waking me up  . glad to be working this 2ww, otherwise i would be going crazy. up to my mums tomorrow for a long weekend and some TLC. xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

yogabunny - I totally get the ridiculous early am wake up calls during my 2wws, it sucks doesn't it! I think for me it was partially hormones, and partially just me thinking about everything and going a bit  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Morning lovely ladies
Yogabunny amazing news on being PUPO,  so pleased u had a smooth transfer xx
Sunny,  so glad hubbys op went well and u can start tthe next cycle x
Annie I did thw short protocol,  4 weeks from the time u start stimming to the day u test, no down reg involved,  soooooo much easier (ive got pcos they just gave me a lower dosage of gonal f and monitored me closely)
Hope that helps
Lov ang hugs to everyone else
2days left of hols b4 we reboard the ivf train
Xxxxxx


----------



## sohocat

Hi,
I was wondering if it was ok to exercise while I was taking estrogen (stimming and taking my medication) for frozen tranfer?


----------



## yogabunny

hi sohocat  - 
during my fet i did normal exercise in the lead up to ET, now i have done very little for last few days, but now i will start to walk every day, but just gentle and a little bit of yoga. 
it is an area that lots of people ask about, the general agreement seems to be, yes to exercise, but it is not the time to sart running if you are not a runner, or starting an intense exercise regime if you don't normally do it.
when you are stimulating your ovaries for egg collection on a fresh cycle you have to be more careful as your ovaries are swollen, so no twisting.
for me, gentle short walk is good, keeps blood flowing and helps deal with the medication and keeps me sane. x  

mdd - i think you are right! hope you are doing ok xxxxx have you made any plans or taking a break?  

ozzycat - thank you, enjoy your last day of holiday xxx  

hi all, i feel quite rotten this morning, worried i have picked up something which will not help. sore throat, slightly runny nose, slightly hot, tired, slightly nausea. it's too early for symptoms so i think it is the progesterone injections and a slight bug.  only 3dp 5 dt and here we go with the 2ww insanity  xxx luckily o work today, so going to take it easy today. might treat myself to breakfast at a cafe and then slowly drive to my mums to be spoilt xx


----------



## yogabunny

ladies, this is a bit off topic, but i know you will understand. i am feeling bad as i just got angry with my dad. i'm staying at theirs this weekend and they always go to the pub on a sunday. i just avoid it and stay home, especially now in 2ww as this is where i grew up and people will want me to drink and to be honest i am not in a small talk mood. 

dad says why not be honest with them. or at least tell them some of the story. what he means is, that will explain why you are a unsociable and non drinker these days! and people will give you some slack and not think you are rude person! 

i got upset and tried to explain that although i have told some of my friends, i do not want to tell his drinking buddies and people from where i grew up who are just acquaintances in the main, who i will then have to tell that treatment hasn't worked, or listen to advice about just relaxing and it will happen, and that this is a private thing and i don't everyone to ask me every time i don't want to be the subject of gossip, it's such a small place, i would probably get a load of phone calls from people as it spread like wildfire!! there are bound to be some daily mail readers who think it is my destiny etc etc i am so full of hormones right now, i really feel so upset and angry. but i know he means well and thinks honesty is always best and that i would feel supported.

now he is offended that i think so little of the village and the people here. god help me.


----------



## annie.moon

Oh Yoga, that's a really difficult situation to be in.  It's so hard deciding who to tell and what to tell them.  I can totally understand why you wouldn't want all those people to know.  On one hand, it's good for people to know because they know what you are going through, but on the other hand, it makes it so much more difficult when the treatment doesn't work and people want to ask you questions and offer 'advice'.

Your dad is probably finding it difficult to see what you are going through and probably just wants to support you.  It's really hard for someone who hasn't been through it to understand the emotional ups and downs.  I have only told a very small number of people and my partner is always saying I should tell more.  She just wants me to have people to talk to and to understand what I'm feeling, but I find it easier to have just a few people who know.  They all know not to ask me all the time and are really supportive; I know I can go to them when I need to.

Lots and lots of love to you Yoga.  The 2ww is the hardest part.  Just be honest with your dad.  I hope he will understand.  Remember, we are all here for you.

Annie xxx


----------



## yogabunny

thanks annie for your lovely reply, i have explained to him and he respects what i say, but still thinks it could be better to tell more people, like your DP i guess and i feel the same as you.  i feel much better today and not too long to go now

hope you are doing ok and making some plans?
xxx


----------



## Sunny12

*Yoga* - I think is my Dad where still with us he would be terrible through all this stuff and not know what is right things to say/do. That generation of men are not equipted for it all. It is annoying in 2ww when people add on worries that you really really do not need but in a week or so it will not bother you at all. My MIL I love dearly but she says wrong thing a lot and makes things "issues" when they do not need to be. I have learned that I have to listen and a day or two later she has forgotten and it is not an issue any more) I have learne dthis through a lot of getting upset and annoyed and to be honest I do still at soem things. I know she cares and just gets things wrong. Hope you are ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

sunny, thanks for replying it helps so much that you all understand. i think you're right, the combination of my hormones and dad's generation dealing with this stuff, danger zone!  so sorry to hear your dad is no longer around   i know i am very lucky to have mine and i am going to follow your advice and try to listen next time before reacting. I have a cold which is affecting my PMA and feel generally sorry for myself, going to get an early night and be back cheerful tomorrow.     Hope you are doing ok and DH is feeling better after his op. xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - I can totally understand your reaction to your dad's suggestion, especially as the people are just acquaintances. I know that he wants to make the situation easier for you, but it's a very private matter and not something you want to be spread as gossip. First IVF DH wanted to be upfront and tell people, but some would constantly ask about it, some didn't know how to handle it, so ignored it and some were great, so even if people were told, it won't necessarily make it easier for you. with round 2 and 3 IVF we didn't tell people, only my parents and it was a lot easier. 
Big hugs to you hun, Hope you're feeling brighter soon.
Sending you bucket loads of pma        and   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Thank you FairyFi. Your reply is exactly how I feel, thanks it is reassuring to know I am not being silly. Feeling brighter. Hope you are doing well and getting excited. xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny - of course you're not being silly honey, ivf is difficult enough without the world knowing our business! I think as well the additional hormones magnify our emotions too!  Do what is right for you and dh that's the important thing. 
I'm good thanks hun, thanks for asking. I'm on maternity leave now and getting ready for our new arrival   it's getting very REAL now!!!
Take care sweetie
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

I've been bad and POAS, I am 9dp 5dt. It was clear blue digi, NOT PREGNANT flashed up.  Boo.


----------



## Daydreamer88

Yoga...don't give up Hun still could change     was your wee strong enough? when is your OTD?

Hello everyone, how is everybody?

Xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

daydreamer - twins?! wow, so pleased for you.           

clinic has said i can test tomorrow, as my gestone would run out on Monday (i broke 2!) and OTD is Tuesday. I bought 2 tests and couldn't resist them so did one this afternoon. I feel different to last time, so I'm not confident at all. Preparing for the worst, hoping for the best xxx


----------



## lilacheva

hi girls 

sorry for intruding , after having my bfn in feb ive been obv wallowing and waiting for the clinic to get back in touch with me ...... finally after what seems like a life time i have been called in about my frostie , i had 2 blasts on my first cycle 1 was put back n 1 has been deep frozen all this time , i was hoping that some one can give me help or advice ?
basically we are going next weds and i have no idea whats going to happen bearing in mind this is the first contact i have had with the hospital since my bfn . can some one help me with a play by play of what to expect , many thanks 

xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you Hun     you read so many stories about people having negative tests right up until OTD, I really really hope and am praying you are one of them xxx

Thanks Hun, I ended up having my scan on Monday as I had a bleed which was terrifying...I was hysterical when they did the scan, can't believe it still...just hope the continue to grow nicely  

Xxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hi lilacheva,

Do you know if you will be doing medicated or natural FET?

Xxx


----------



## lilacheva

hi day dreamer 

i have no idea chick ? im presuming ill be injecting if thats what you mean by medicated ? , i really dont know , do they just take u in and put it back in ? oh yikes ...... see im clueless , all i know is ive been invited in next weds to dicuss my frostie 

xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

If you do medicated you will have to DR for a couple of weeks, then have a scan and if all is suppressed you will start estrogen tablets (not sure if they do it in any other form) they then bring you back for a scan about 7-10 days later and if your lining is nice and thick they will plan transfer. You need to start progesterone before transfer-the number of days of how old your embryo is (if day 5 blast you need to start progesterone 5 days before) then you go in for transfer on the date planned...hope this makes sense?!

With non-medicated/natural I am not really sure as it was never an option for me ... A few of the other ladies on here did it though I think. Yoga did so she might be able to advise?  

Xxx


----------



## lilacheva

yeepers , thats not what i had thought it was lol , i just thought id be injecting buserylin to make my lining thick like last time then they transfer , i guess ill have to wait until weds to find out what they have to say on the matter , 
is it normal to have waited this long between cycles ? 
thank u so much for your help 

nervous much  xxx


----------



## yogabunny

lilacheva, it's much easier and less stressful than a fresh cycle, you take less drugs or no drugs, as there's no stimming or EC.  

There are different protocols. Like Daydreamer says most likely you'll have to take estrogen tablets and then progesterone pessaries. They will scan you to make sure your lining is ready after taking the estrogen tablets for a while and then they'll arrange a day for ET. But my cycle I had no DRing (no buselerin) as I am allergic!. 
So started from day 1 on estrogen, about day 11 a scan about day 17 ET ....quite quick...

I didn;t get to do natural cycle which is when they wait for your body to ovulate and then put the embie back a few days later - my clinic are not keen on them in case it falls on a sunday etc outside clinic working days. 

One thing to be aware of, is unfortunately some embies do not survive the thaw, and this can be very upsetting if the clinic do not make you aware of the risk.

xx



Good luck hun xxx


----------



## yogabunny

thanks daydreamer, hee hee i can just imagine how amazing to see those 2 little beans.     try and enjoy it, that's all i read from ivf mums is they wish they had enjoyed their pregnancy. i know, easier said than done. xxx


----------



## lilacheva

yoga 

thank you so much for your reply 
thats what makes me so nervous , ive waited all this time for contact about it ......is it common for it not to survive ? im due on in 2 weeks do they wait till after your af god ive so many questions im so sorry , mrs thick head is on , dr google doesnt help either  much better to talk to girls like this so u hear it first hand 

thanks xxx


----------



## yogabunny

for me, i have called them on day 1 and then start the cycle by taking the estrogen tablets and they have booked in my scan, but i think if you are DRing you start doing that on day 21?

i don't think it makes any difference how long they have been frozen, i can't see your signature anymore to see how long, but people freeze them for years and have successful pregnancies for siblings etc. Different clinics have different thaw success rates, so you could ask them that next week.

i know dr google is a nightmare   and is much easier to speak to people who know. Hopefully they can run through a schedule with you next week too and it will all come clear


----------



## lilacheva

thats so helpful of you thanks so much

so scared , im just reading other threads people have had such good and back luck havent they ? i just wish every one the best !! 

my sister has just told me shes pregnant , unplanned of course ....... my head has been taken for a severe wobble the last few weeks 

thanks again xxx


----------



## yogabunny

the forum is fab, but sometimes i think we need to remember that many who have success do not post anymore, so sometimes you don't see just how many wonderful happy stories there are.

we all know how those pregnancy announcements feel    it can really shake you. 

It's exciting that you are getting things moving again and you have a good blast waiting for you...    

xx


----------



## lilacheva

yep im  very excited but nervous excited 

my sister told me 2 weeks ago still shell shocked about it , she my little mini me ... my little china doll and it was so unexpected 

we have not told anyone about this cycle as good news is a lot easier to tell than bad and we have learned that from last time every one knew what stage i was at what day test day was n everything everyone was saying ooooh this time in 9 months ! ...... not going through that again not way ! its easier to do it ourselves we have been through all of this on our own and only need eachother ........ well i had fertilityfriends last time lol , i spent every spare hour of my day on here but obv when i got my bfn i ran away and hid i didnt want to know didnt want to talk about anything to anyone 
now im ready ! lets get this frozen egg party started ! 
thank you so very much 
xxx


----------



## yogabunny

it's a BFN for me. No trace of a line on the FR. So devastated, I had got my hopes up. I will call the clinic who may say I have to keep going with the gestone til Tuesday and test again. But I am not feeling it. The embie would be 15 days old, although one was set back by the thaw she said and was not yet a blast? 

Not sure if can keep going with this much more. Hopefully in a few days will be able to dust myself down and think about doing our last NHS cycle. At the moment, not sure if can take it!

Lots of luck and love to you all x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yoga - So sorry to read of your result   . How many DPT are you? Did you say your OTD was brought forward? There may still be time for it to turn positive, but I know how hard it is to stay positive after repeated BFNs. Take care of yourself and take a break, it can all get too much sometimes. Sending you  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Thank you MDD, I'm 10days past 5 day transfer (got a positive at this point last time). OTD is Tuesday. 
I might have to keep a little bit of hope to be able to stab myself in the bum every morning.  But I really don't think there is hope and it feels a bit crazy to be doing this to myself.
I need a break, I think this time it has all got too much.    

Hope you are ok. I feel so sad today that all of us are going through this. xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yoga - Yeh I know how you feel. It felt so absurd to me, and llike rubbing salt into the wound to have to keep taking my meds when I knew I'd miscarried. It's ok to be sad, sometimes we just need to feel it, it hurts but can be the healthiest thing getting it all out.

I'm feeling ok. Still having good days and not so good days. I just wish I could fast forward to our next fresh cycle, want to get it done now! But I am just trying to enjoy having a break from everything. Drinking wine, eating what I like, NOT taking prenatal vits/omega 3, and skating again (I play Roller Derby and haven't been able to skate in ages!). I'm also really looking forward to getting a tribute tattoo done in a few days time for our Biggles. I think it will really help me remember my short pregnancy as a positive time, and it will give me hope that we can achieve it again, and bring our baby home.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

MDD - Roller Derby sounds fab. I am going to get into some exercise, it's the only thing that blows the cobwebs away. Tribute tattoo is a nice idea, I really like that. 
I am hoping to go up and see DH who is in Manchester tomorrow and I really just want to go out and get nicely tipsy with him! But I will restrain myself til Tuesday! 
There is a lot of waiting in all of this. You'll be on that fresh cycle in no time, enjoy the no medication, no tablets, no supplements, no injections   .


----------



## bcbob

Hi and sorry for butting into your thread. Am a newbie  

Firstly, sorry to hear of your BFN yogabunny, fingers crossed you get a different result on your test date next week.
Secondly, thanks to daydreamer and yogabunny for your advice to lilacheva. I'm in a similar position to lilacheva in that i'm in the dark about the treatment involved with a FET.  So your advice has helped me too  

I had some eggs harvested in 2011 (before chemo) so the embryos have been frozen for 2 years. Had appt at the clinic this week to discuss using first lot of embryos, but was only in there for about 5 mins and i'm still unsure what is involved! They're busy til Aug so i've to phone them in early Aug, either when/if my period arrives, or just in the first week of Aug. So i'm not sure if that will affect whether I have to down-reg or not. When i did the EC, I injected buserelin, but this time he mentioned something else, beginning with "D" i think!  If you start the process in early August, do you know roughly how long it takes before FET? I thought the doc mentioned months of taking this "D" drug, but that sounds like a long time...

We also had to decide at this super-quick appt how many embryos to thaw (stored in twos; he suggested two straws i.e. 4 embryos). Have other people had to decide this, or can you thaw a couple at a time and if they haven't survived, go back and thaw more? I'm not even sure at what stage they thaw them. I think (the doctor had a really broad indian accent and I couldn't pick up everything he said) he said they could develop some to a later stage then re-freeze them but I didn't think you could re-freeze them. Or is that chicken i'm thinking of?  

Good luck with your cycle lilacheva and hope you're ok with your sister's news. 

xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Yogabunny -      So sorry to read about your bfn, how gutting    Why does this journey have to be so heart wrenching? Why can't it just be easier to achieve your dreams. Be strong, take time out and sending you lots of virtual hugs.
Take care hun
Fi xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Oh yoga I'm so so sorry    I am still keeping everything crossed that it changes for you  

MDD...been thinking of you lots, hope you are doing Ok. I think the tribute tattoo sounds like a beautiful idea  


Xxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Ps....started spotting again last night and has continued throughout today...I'm terrified   it didn't go on this long on Monday 


Xxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Bleeding bright red and passing clots  

Going to A&E


----------



## yogabunny

oh daydreamer, let's hope they can see the source of the bleeding and put your mind at ease. It does happen and people are fine. Also higher cases in twin pregnancies of bleeding. sending     

thankyou fairyfi   

I called the clinic, who said that i should have been told 10 days all along for OTD for a blast transfer, so today would be when they would expect me to test. They asked me to test on Sunday before phoning with final test result on Monday. IF it has changed then they would order more gestone for me. 
I will wait til Monday to test, might as well!


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga and Daydreamer      xxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Daydreamer - I know you must be fearing the worst, but a friend had twins and suffered terribly from bleeding through her pg, she went on to have healthy twin girlies. I hope your story has a happy ending too.


Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thanks ladies, just got back. They were really very good and I didn't wait long at all to be seen, probably because I was hysterical. Saw the loveliest male nurse who chatted to us for a while and said it can go either way, they couldn't do a scan this evening so I have to go to EPU in the morning, he was telling us him and his wife and 3 MC then had their daughter and she bled throughout that pregnancy too. 

In the drama we got back just in time for gestone injection and in my state I smashed one of the last 2 ampoules so have only been able to do 1   the delivery doesn't come until tomorrow...gosh this all just seems doomed now 

I have some left over cyclogest from last cycle, do you think I could just use a couple of those as a top up??

Xxx


----------



## yogabunny

daydreamer, about the progesterone i'm sure you can, but i think you could phone the emergency clinic number and ask them in the circumstances , or post on the pharmacist board here?

I wish I could send you a ampoule via cyberspace xx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Thanks yoga   hope you are doing OK too honey  

I thought about phoning them, do you think it will be Ok even though they discharged me?

Xxx


----------



## yogabunny

well, i think you might as well   if you really don't feel comfortable you could call nhs direct, i've called before when i hada  problem with a dosage on a injection and they go and talk to a pharmacist. 

xxx


----------



## jules35

Hey new to this thread. I am on my first FET cycle. DR on Decapeptyl SR on the 5th and just started Climaval yesterday FET estimated for the 13th July. The Climaval is making me feel a bit unwell ,dizzy, tired, headache, yesterday I was eating everything in sight! I'm guessing these are typical symptoms and it will take a few days for my body to adapt?


----------



## yogabunny

daydreamer hope everything was ok xxx

jules, yes i find the estrogen makes me sleep and sometimes dizzy, drinking lots of water seems to help, hopefully it will settle down xx


----------



## Katiebells

Yogabunny just back from hols and saw your posts I am so so sorry huny had really hoped it was your time xxxx
Daydreamer thinking of you xxx


----------



## jules35

yogabunny so sorry for your neg result  it really is not easy. Its good you have another nhs cycle though. Get a break and try again. Thank-you regarding decap and hrt sometimes you just need to read someone else going through the same experience   to everyone.


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Just want to send Daydreamer and Yoga lots of    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

thank you sunny, katiebells, mdd. hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Got my little tribute tattoo yesterday. It felt really nice to be doing something positive to remember our little one. Have posted it as my profile pic <<<<<<  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

mdd -


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

MDD glad you're able to do something to remember your precious baby.hope everyone else is ok.

I'm just waiting for my surge! Seem to be longer coming this month - typical - if it waits much longer I'll be finding I'm away for some important events like DD first sports day. It makes you wonder whether I am sacrificing her "present" to give her a sibling and would I be better off concentrating on her and not worrying about a brother or sister for her.


----------



## Daydreamer88

Yoga...    hope you are ok lovely? 

MDD...I LOVE your tattoo, beautiful   hope you are coping Ok?

My scan on Saturday showed both babies are fine, doubled in size nearly since Monday and we saw their heartbeats again...they saw the area of haemorrhage again, they say this is causing the bleeding it is 14mm which they say is small and they said it should be absorbed into my body or I will bleed it out, looks like I am doing the latter...the bleeding went brown again until last night when I had another gush of red...this is so so worrying, I have looked on google (I know!!!  ) and it comes up with subchorionic haemorrhage and there are some very scary risks! I phoned the clinic who told me to rest but wouldn't help any further as they have discharged me, told me to wait until my midwife appointment tomorrow and speak to her, really scared ladies!! Needless to say I am off work, laid in bed!

Thank you for your kind messages lovely ladies   hope you are all doing Ok?

Sending lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

daydreamer - stay resting, try and stay off google, let us know what the midwife says. it is good that they can see where it is coming from   xxx i'm ok thanks, struggling with headache and tears today, hormones probably plummeting after stopping the gestone. my bum is much happier   

cornish - good news that you are nearly at surge   

i will stay in touch, but have no more frosties and going to take a few months off. x Good luck FETers x


----------



## Claireybells

Hi all,

I popped my head in to say hello about a month ago but I'm rubbish at keeping up to date so have been in to read the posts. 

This week I have been having my first FET treatment and had two embryos transferred this afternoon. 

I'm so happy that the 2 embryos that were thawed did survive but now it's the dreaded 2WW and the worry that if it does work will I miscarry again. 

OTD is 9 July so ill let you know how I get on. 

Take care all

Claire. Xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Good luck Claire. The 2ww is always hard going. 

My surge arrived and I'm booked for Monday at 2.15pm so hoping my frosties defrost ok too. A bit if kerfuffle around the consent forms but hopefully that's sorted now. 

Yoga - take care of yourself and hope you can have a good dust off Andrew positive enough to come back soon. x

Daydreamer - that all sounds good so fingers crossed for a nice long happy pregnancy for you


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Sorry yoga I meant "and come" not "Andrew"! I expect you were wondering who this man was that I was talking about!


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

OK - so I had some interesting discussions with my embryologist this morning about what I should do in terms of embryo selection. 

The first thing I thought I would share with you is that whilst the clinic's rate for defrosts is over 90% she made it clear that often it comes down to the individual and that some ladies embryos may be more sensitive than others which means they often have the all or nothing scenario. If this is your first defrost, as it is mine, they won't have any idea how well the defrost would go. That makes absolute sense to me as I have often heard of ladies losing all their embryos but never much talk of 1 or 2 not defrosting. Praying that my embryos make it. I have 3 early blasts and 1 expanded blast it would appear, all were good when they were put in the freezer and they are going to take 2 early blasts out the day before and culture further so hopefully they will be expanded blasts by the day of the transfer. If no improvement from the night before they will take the other 2 out but I ideally would like that to be my back up.

As you can see, I like to know the ins and outs but I thought some of this information might be useful to those starting to think about their FET cycle. I have a 5 hour drive on Monday to get to the clinic so really hoping I don't have bad news. 

Hope everyone else is OK. Its quite quiet here at moment.


----------



## Marilu

Thank you for the info Cornishtwinkle, that's interesting.
I have an appointment with the consultant to discuss my first FET in August - still a long wait!   I have 6 frosties from my first failed ICSI cycle last April and I was wondering what the criteria for embryo selection to thaw was so your info comes very handy.
Good luck with your frosties and let us know how it goes.

M xxx


----------



## Claireybells

That's really interesting Cornishtwinkle. 

I hope Monday goes ok. Let us know how you get on. 

Claire x


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

It's so quiet on here at the mo, hope everyone's ok.

AFM - Went for follow up yesterday. What I expected really, going for the cetrotide cycle (short protocol) this time, which I'm hoping is much better/quicker! A nice suprise was I can start with my period in early Aug, was thinking it'd be Sept so pleased with that. He originally said we could start on my July period (next week!), but he hadn't realised we'd done medicated FET last cycle. So was a little miffed after that, but I'd rather wait an extra month and have the best chance of it working than rush it and waste the cycle. Just hoping the next month goes speedily now!   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi mdd, wow that's fast, you'll be back on the IVF train before you know it! Our follow up is in 2 weeks, so will let you know, but think I will be cycling a bit later. 

cornish - are you now PUPO? I hope so, lots of love    

claire - hope you are holding up on the dreaded 2ww 

lots of love to all xx

afm, I'm going to try and get some supplements and healthy food down me and dh in the wait.  
i am so burpy after i eat or drink, since treatment and the progesterone. any advice to get back to normal?! I will mention it at my follow up as it is driving me crazy!


----------



## mross

Hi girls!

Back on this forum again lol and see a few familiar faces!  Hope you are all doing really well, sounds like some of you are getting ready to go again lol!

Moderndaydeliah - im doing the same honey - best to let your body get back to normal again before being rushed in to anything totally agree xx

Well, we were going to go with starting down regging from last week but decided to give me a proper period before we do anything, I just felt off after the chemical preg, and I barely bled so figured It would be a good idea to just allow everything to work again.  Im also testing progesterone levels to see if we can go natural....I DOUBT they will allow it but no harm testing.  Ive ovulated and done the test yesterday a week after the surge so will know next week, but not counting on it.  If I am ok for it though we could have embies put back in like...2 weeks or so!!! As im due period now!  If not then I will start down regging and long protocol AND yucky icky scary gestone injections this time around!!!  So could be starting drugs in 3 weeks!!!!!  Very super excited this time around.  I just want that little one!!!!1  Third time lucky!!

Sending you all hugs xx


----------



## yogabunny

welcome back for third time lucky mross      xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hello - Yes I am PUPO - but completely out of frosties as of my 4, 2 didn't defrost, 1 defrosted but seemed to be deteriorating and 1 was fine. they gave me the option of putting back 1 or 2 (including the deteriorating one). So I have 1 good one in there and the dodgy one... 2ww started but I shall probably test in 11 days time. Sorry for the quickie .... will catch up later


----------



## yogabunny

cornish, poor little dodgy    there are so many stories of the lower quality one being THE one, so fingers crossed, and good to have 2 put back I think.  Congratulations on reaching PUPO. 
Me too out of frosties, none left in the deep freeze


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey ladies, 
It has been quite on here for a while..
Good luck Cornishtwinkle, got everything crossed for you. 
MDD, thats great news u can move forward so quickly. 
Yogabunny,  sending hugs, keep us updated with what they say..
Daydreamer,  how are the twins ; )
Lov to Sunny, Katie and anyone else ive forgotten. .
Mross.. ur gonna have a cycle buddy..
I start try 3 on my next period so anytime now!! Eeek! 
Immune blood tests came back clear, had a mock transfer which was AWFUL (so there gonna sedate me next transfer) and I also had an endometrial scratch which was painful but meant to improve chances of implantation so fingers crossed. .
Going for a short cycle so patches but no down regulating so if my 2 little embryos thaw   they'll be going in in about 3 weeks. ..
Please please please let it be 3rd time lucky  
Love,  hugs and happy thoughts to all u ladies xxxccx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Ok back again .... 

Ozzy - that's great that your FET is almost diarised. I must admit your mock tx sounds a bit grim. My transfer was odd but not from sensation but because it was in a very dark room, which was a bit weird especially when they shine a spotlight on your "transfer area" !!! I really hope your little embies make it x

Yoga - I must admit I don't feel in the slightest bit like anything different is going on inside my body. Sometimes I even forget that I am on the 2ww - I suppose partially as the only thing I had to do for it was attend the clinic appointment so my routines are intact. I'm hoping that is a good sign as I didn't know I was pregnant with natural BFP 1 and 2 until after missed period.

Mross - I found the natural FET sooooo easy compared to the IVF - I highly recommend it. the biggest worry is of course the defrost, which is the same whatever protocol you adopt. 

MDD - glad to see you're thinking about the next cycle and hope this brings you better outcome than last cycle  

Hello Claireybells - how are you getting on ? What day are you on now ? I am 2dp5dt - quite a long time ahead for me !!

Hello Marilu

AFM nothing to report really. I am keeping  I really don't think it has worked for me this time but I thought I would feel devastated about that and actually I think I am starting to come to terms with my family with only 1 lovely, precious daughter although I would obviously love a sibling for her.


----------



## annie.moon

Nice to hear from you ozzy. Sorry to hear your mock transfer was grim. But sounds like you've got lots of positive things going on this time. Everything crossed for you x

AFM had my consultation at my new clinic yesterday. They were so lovely and I have a great new doctor. He took lots of time to go through our history and discuss options. Looks like I'll be back on long protocol really soon. Just got to do baseline tests with next cycle. Big decision is egg share or not egg share...

Love to all. Annie xx


----------



## yogabunny

ozzy - here i am again, FF addict    hope af is on the way for you, not long at all without the DRing part is it, it's going to happen so quickly. I am definitely going with third time lucky too xx

cornish - seems like a good sign to me, i'm sure most of those symptoms are caused by the progesterone medication, so seems good that your body is feeling happy and healthy and normal. Pleased to hear you are in a good place emotionally too. xx

annie - is this the new clinic that is nearer? good news that they are lovely and everything progressing. There is always a big decision to make, good luck with choosing what is best for you.

katiebells - thinking you must be in treatment now? hope all is going well

hi everyone else    

afm, not being very successful about stopping thinking about this for a while!


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yoga and Ozzy - Yes third time lucky sounds good to me too!   . It's going to be weird being on short protocol and it being all over in a couple of weeks   . It's gotta beat weeks of DRing and waiting around though!

Annie - Glad to hear your new clinic seems promising.

Cornish - Keeping fingers crossed for you  

AFM - Not a lot to report. Awaitin AF next week. Has been a rocky week as both my brother and a very close friend have announced they're expecting babies. Add to that Hubby's cousin also being pregnant and I've had more than a few self pitying 'why us?' moments. But I'm trying to stay strong and look forward to next month when we can get started again. As I said above, truly hoping it'll be third time lucky!! Also got a nice little holiday to look forward to in a week's time, so hopefully that'll help me feel better too  

Boy we really go through the mill on this IF journey don't we? I just want to commend each and every one of you for being so strong and braving the storm. It hurts so much sometimes that you think your heart's going to burst, but then we put our smile on and go about our day to day lives and no-one's the wiser. I pray for every one of us that we will eventually be rewarded with our beautiful children and a long, happy life raising them.

Sorry for going on!

Hope everyone's enjoying the sun - almost the weekend!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Ahhhhhhh MDD u just brought a tear to my eye...
Ill second that...
3 cheers for a group of very brave and very strong ladies
May all our dreams come true
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jules35

Hi guys a bit new too this thread and going through FET treatment for first time.
    Bit disappointed my lining is not playing ball. Was at the hospital this morning after 2 weeks on HRT my womb lining is too thin for transfer,. I have to keep taking 3x 2mg Climaval every morning and back again next Friday. 
Just wondering if it is common for your lining to take its time to grow


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hello all,
Sorry I've not been on for a while but I try to read as much as possible and follow your progress. I hope and pray each and every one of you achieves their dreams, as everyone deserves to be happy. Wishing you all a lovely weekend in the sunshine.    
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Fairy Fi- lovely to hear from you.  It's getting so close for you now. So exciting!  Here's hoping for good news for more of us soon.  Thanks for the cheery pics.

Hi. Jules.  Welcome to the thread.  That has happened to lots of ladies on here. Fingers crossed the drugs work soon and all goes smoothly.

Happy sunshine everyone!  Annie xx


----------



## jules35

annie moon thank for the reassurance very much appreciated. Shed a few tears at dinner tonight with DH just combination of disappointment today,HRT and prob acumulation of disappointments from previous treatments. Phew this ivf stuff is tough sometimes.


----------



## yogabunny

welcome jules,    yes as annie says this has happened to a few people on here, can you do a few things to get the blood flow going to that area? get a hot water bottle, gentle walks, bit of yoga. You'll get there and your embies are happy waiting another week xx

fiaryfi, so close now    how exciting for your little family  

ladies, a question for post FET feelings - i am still having a few achey feelings down there,it's the first thing i feel when i wake up - AF has been and gone and it is nearly 2 weeks since I stopped my FET medication. It is too early for ovulation, but I might do a ovulation test as I guess the progeterone kept my AF back for a week s could have all gone haywire... 

is this normal has anyone else had this, or should i be checking that everything is ok, I just thought could it be an infection or a cyst?... do i need to stop thinking!


----------



## jules35

Thanks for the tips yogabunny will give them a try. Its funny I would be due my period today and I kind of feel it trying to come through, i think my hormones are all over the place. Back to the hospital on Friday to check lining is thick enough. The one thing that is annoying me a bit is that I was given a Decapeptyl SR 3mg injection on the 5th of June and my transfer will be the 20th July, how long is the Decap effective for? My clinic said 6 weeks , but that's over 6 weeks. I'm just worried I might get my period 
Regarding your aches it could be that things are just slowly kick starting again. If its really bothering you I would contact your clinic for piece of mind.


----------



## yogabunny

*Jules,* i'm sorry can't help as i'm not sure what the decap is, is it progesterone? There's so many different variations for FETs... I'm sure someone will be along who knows a bit more.   
Thanks for replying and giving me some sanity, I'll wait and see if they carry on this week.

What amazing weather, hope you've all had fab weekends. I'm hoping this will carry on for a while as predicted... makes such a difference.


----------



## jules35

That's fine yogabunny   Decap is the same as Buserlin for downregging, its just one injection instead of daily. The sunshine does make a difference and Andy Murray winning Wimbledon .


----------



## willywinki

Hello everyone, i'm new on this thread as we're about to embark on our first FET!!    
We're fortunate enough to have a DS from our first IVF and we have 2 blasts from that cycle in the freezer. We've got our first apt just to go through the treatment on 31st July, but dont know how soon we could start after then. I'm not as emotional as I was with the IVF, but that might be because we havn't actually started anything yet. Feel a bit detatched as i'm already preparing msyelf for it being unsuccessful due to the lower rates. 
If you have a medicated cycle of FET what does it entail drug and timing wise?


----------



## jules35

Hey willywinky I'm doing the medicated FET. It is normally over 4 weeks of treatment depending on your womb response to medication. You downreg for 2 weeks if your womb lining is thin enough then you take HRT tablets everyday for 2 weeks to thicken lining of you womb to achieve around 8mm and then they start to thaw your embryos for transfer. Good Luck


----------



## willywinki

Hi Jules, thanks for the info. Clinic emailed the booklet and they put you on pill on day 2 of cycle, down reg, then hormone patches, Estradiol and Ultrageston. From day 1 of period to ET is about 49 days, about same length as IVF!!  Holy c**p!   
Just looking at dates I'm hoping they can start us with my August period. We've booked a week away in a cottage 1 Nov and either postive or negative it will be good timing for a break as OTD will be the week before if all goes to plan.


----------



## jules35

Wow willywinki your clinic does FET very differently to mine. Just shows you how loosely regulated ivf is.  Anyway they both get us to the same point. You'll be on treatment before you know it  I'm back to the clinic on Friday for internal scan and hopefully my lining is thick enough to start thawing my embryos on Monday.  getting a bit excited but trying to remain reserved until transfer on the 20th.


----------



## willywinki

Jules, I have my fingers crossed for your scan     How many frobies do you have?

Now i know when we want to start, i'm getting really excited, couldn't get to sleep last thinking about what might be.......not helped by watching OBEM after DP fell asleep on the sofa   
I know we are sooooo blessed to have DS, but i desperately want a sibling for him, and we so want another little person in our family. Started Googling thaw and implantation rates for blasts last night,  can't help it, i'm an information sponge when it comes to this stuff. I feel the more i read the more chance I have of making it work


----------



## jules35

willywinki I have 16 frosties however I worry about the quality as they are on the back of OHSS.I'm also doing PGD as I have Huntington disease-sometimes the embies don't like having a cell extracted from them and thus they stop developing  .There are so many different margins that reduced your chances. Trying not to think about it too much as I too am Google mad   I too feel more confident if i'm armed with info.


----------



## annie.moon

Hi everyone.

Having a down day.  Starting IVF again in a couple of months. On waiting time whilst having tests etc with new clinic.  Have been trying AI with a lovely, kind friend for the past few months whilst waiting. Surprise surprise... It hasn't worked. Got my period today and just feel rubbish. I've got the 'it's never going to happen and I'm useless' feeling. 

Today heard that one of my friends just had a baby, another told me she's pregnant. I feel surrounded by people with babies or bumps. So hard when it's all I want.

Apologies that this is off FET topic, but just need to let it out.

Sad Annie


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Annie - Sending you all the      

We all have those days, and they're very hard to get through. It's easy to fall into that head space of, 'Why us', 'It's never going to happen' etc. Take care of yourself, and I really hope today is a better and more positive day.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## willywinki

Annie, big            
Life can feel very cruel at times, take care xxxxxx


----------



## jules35

annie hope you feeling better today its not easy but you have to believe it will be your turn soon 
afm was at the hospital today and lining still not thick enough 5.4mm  continue on 3x 2mg climaval HRT tabs back next Friday this will be my 4th week on HRT. Has anyone been on HRT this long with a slow growing womb? I am starting to get a bit agitated with it all. Got to take a deep breath ,relax.


----------



## yogabunny

welcome williwinki  

hello annie - sending you some . AF can always be relied upon to bring up all those feelings, as we really hope she is not coming. And somehow it always seems to be the time of announcements. You will get there hun and we are all here for you. Hope that you are feeling better and getting a lift from the weather xxx

hi jules how frustrating! You will get there.  I haven't been there personally but I have seen stories of it taking a while for some people. May just not repsond well to estrogen. Don't know if its your kind of thing but I used these yoga poses before ET, felt like they were getting some blood going to the right places!.... http://www.yoga4fertility.com/yoga4fertility/poses.html

afm - On a break between treatments, I decided to dust off my fertility monitor which i haven't bothered with since finding out my tubes are blocked, but have read of a few miracles with blocked tubes, so thought i would check out timing this month - the peak symbol is happening today   , which i think means 48-36 hours peak fertility time and DH is away til Monday afternoon  Typical!

Lots of love for a good weekend all.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Fairy Fi

Hi all,
I hope I don't offend or upset anyone on here by my post and I am truly sorry if I do, as it's not my intention.
I just wanted to let you know that yesterday (his due date) I gave birth to a baby boy Oliver Jack weighing 7lb 2oz. He was very keen on meeting us and arrived unexpectedly while we were still at home and i never made it to hospital. Luckily everything was fine with us both and help arrived soon enough. Very bizarre birth that's for sure. 
I really hope that you all get the happy ending you deserve and all your dreams come.
Love to you all
Fi xxx


----------



## yogabunny

FairyFi, that is wonderful news. congratulations to you and DH and your little boy on your new little FET miracle    . Thank you for the update, I'm so genuinely pleased for you and you are always such a great support on here, I'm really glad you let us know.  Lots of love and happiness to you    I cannot imagine how strange it must be for all your plans to go out the window and an old fashioned birth at home! He is obviously going to be a punctual person!  .


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Fairy Fi - how perfect! Congratulations. I hope we can all follow your lead now. Hope you'll still have time to pop on now and again.. I always look forward to your dancing animals x


----------



## annie.moon

Fairy Fi - congratulations! So happy to hear your beautiful news! Lots and lots of love to you and your family. Well done on your magic home birth. Please stay with us on here. It is always lovely to hear from you. Annie xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Thank you for your kind comments   I really hope so much that you don't have to wait too long until youre celebrating the next bfp on this thread. Bring on the happy positive vibes. I will stick around and keep an eye on you guys as I really care about you and your journey. And of course keep you entertained with dancing animals. Sorry none today as I'm on my phone. 
Love to you all
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Amazing news Fairy Fi, really happy for you. .. send some baby dust this way  
Lots of lov
Hope everyone else is doing ok and enjoying this amazing weather
Xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Girls,
I just thought I would hop on and say hello to you all and wow I see so much news.
Fairyfi huge congratulations thats amazing news and it is the hope for all of us that dreams do come through xx
Yogabunny so glad you are back on track as for diets Zita Wesy have me on 8 a day, protein shake during stimms and a few other vitamins, zero crap (Im not doing good on this) fish , red meat once a week brown breads and pastas xxxx
Ozzycat thats great you are back and your starting in August xxxx
Annie sorry to see your news hun and hope your hanging in there xxx
MDM hope you are doing ok xxxx
To all the other lovely ladies wishing you all well x
AFM I am in the midst of it all, EC for Tuesday or Wednesday excited but nervous lots of ups and downs but hoping that all of this will be worth it, the travelling to London is hard xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

katiebells, good to hear from you, i have been thinking that you must be in midst of it, lots of luck for this week exciting times, i am sure it has been hard being away from home,,. once ET is over do you have to be in London also? Thanks for sharing the zita diet,  I am going to do the protein shake, to try to avoid OHSS... what is 8 a day? 8 protein shakes?? x

hi ozzy, cornish and annie   

afm - I have been on a massive 12k walk with some friends which ended at the beach. now need to lie down and recover for rest of evening! Hope you all had good weekends xx


----------



## jules35

yogabunny thanks for the info .I go to the gym and run 3-5k twice a week so I think I should have enough blood moving about down there just annoying.They did say at the clinic sometimes its trial and error. Some people don't absorb the tablets that well but are better on the HRT patches! Well I wont know until I go back again on Friday and of course the SR downreg drug I'm on-Decapeptyl is running out, it lasts for 6-7weeks and i'm on my 6th week .The clinic is aware of this and will deal with it on Fri. 
Fairy fi congratulations
katiebells goodluck for EC
Hey everyone I missed.


----------



## Katiebells

Yoga bunny it's 8fruit n veg a day it's tough work xx
Thank you jules I'm at risk of ohss so EC won't be as soon as hoped will know more today after scan. Hope Friday goes well for you xx


----------



## jules35

katiebells I don't think I have the appetite for 8 fruit and veg  good luck with scan today.


----------



## yogabunny

8 fruit and veg a day  that is a full time job ! Hope the scan went well *Katiebells*

*jules* i hope your lining has had a growth spurt and friday goes well x

i am fitness boot camping again, 2 days in out of 10 days total and i am walking like an old lady


----------



## Helen78

Hello ladies,

Sorry to butt in, its been a while and maybe no-one remembers me, but I still like to read and see how everyone is doing as I look forward to hearing peoples good news   

Fairy Fi- I just wanted to say congratulations on the birth of your son and even thinking about a drug free home birth makes me sweat!! Well done you  

 to everyone else and lots of  

Helen xx


----------



## yogabunny

hello helen  
Nice to hear from you   , hope you and bump are doing ok in this hot weather. Not long til 20 weeks now


----------



## Helen78

Hello Yogabunny  

Thank you so much for your lovely reply   We're past the 20 week mark already, nearly 25 weeks now, the time seems to be flying! The bump and I are coping with the hot weather ok thanks, I think I must be quite a cold blooded person to start with as I prefer to be warm   It would be even better if I didn't have to go to work!!  

I have everything crossed for you for your upcoming cycle, October will be here before you know it hun. I   its time for yogabunny-kins!   lots and lots of    

Helen xx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Helen -thank you sweetie, glad you're coping in this heat coz blimey it's hot and sweaty with a baby on board!   
Sending all you lovely ladies bucket loads of pma   and truck loads of   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## jules35

Goodness me ,honestly  my womb is taking its time. Just been at hospital womb lining increased by 0.2 to 5.6mm from 5.4mm. 5th week running with HRT and now on Buserlin daily injections as the 6 week decapeptyl has run out. Getting tired.
HI everybody .xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

jules -   how frustrating - hope it gets increasing for you soon and fast!!


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hey all,

Sorry, been away for the lst week, so will try to catch up with people as and when I get chance!

My AF showed last week, so waiting for the next one to get going with our 2nd fresh cycle now! Bring it on!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

mdd        bring it on! xx


----------



## annie.moon

Hi MDD. Good to hear from you!!

I won't be far behind you. Starting my next fresh cycle soon. I have an appointment with my consultant on Monday.

Lots of love and luck.

Annie xxx


----------



## Sunny12

MDD/Annie.Moon - brilliant you will be back on the treatment trail v soon!!

I am at Lister waiting room now, here for EC! Progesterone is v high though so freezing everything tomorrow and then waiting a month for natural FET!!

Hello to Yoga!! How are you doing? Xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Oooooo sunny.. Hello and how exciting. .. good luck,  hope you get lots of eggs xx
Hello to everyone else,  im still around and following everyone's journey,  just quietly getting on with taking the pill to down reg and fet (if they thaw  ) in about 3.5 weeks. 
Lov and hugs to everyone
Xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning 

Sorry to gate crash your thread - but after suffering a miscarriage at 10.5 weeks and an ectopic pregnancy I am now getting ready for a FET. My embryos were frozen Day 5 and are 4AA, 4BA and 4BB- is that good or just average?
I am told I will be doing a natural cycle

Good luck
xx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello Ozzcat!! Great to hear from you, good you are back on the trail as well!!

I go down at 9am so just hanging out feeling hungry xxxx


----------



## annie.moon

Hi Sunny. Good to hear from you. Hope it all goes well this morning. Sending you lots of positive thoughts xxx

Ozzycat. Lovely to hear from you too. Big love x

Rome. Welcome. This is a lovely, supportive thread. Sounds like you've been through a lot. We're all here gor you x

Hi to everyone else. Annie xx


----------



## Katiebells

Quick reply
Sunny I am in exactly the same situ ec sat on Day 4 tday hoping to freeze tomorow thinking of you and hope we will be cycle buddies (gutted that this happened) will do personals later, lots a hugs girls xxxx


----------



## jules35

Good luck sunny


----------



## Sunny12

Katebells - wow so they are freezing everything for you too? Is it cos of progesterone Level? Be great to be cycle buddies  

Thanks Jules!

Just back up, 11 eggs!!! So so happy xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

hello, lovely to hear some news and a few of you back on the rollercoaster. Time for some more good news here I think. Sunny - 11 is great, well done. Sorry about freezing, but the research says you may get better results, and i think a natural FET is a great way to go....     

I'm having relationship issues, I think this has put more pressure on us both than I realised. Hoping that can make it through the other side. Had some lovely support from FF on a thread I posted.... so keeping positive, but not burying my head in sand - think need to make sure everything is definitely okay and look after myself, don't want to wake up in a few years time and be in a mess.


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga -   I am sure you don't need me to tell you how much pressure this puts on us all, both individually and as a couple. The thing that gets me is that it really is likely to be the ivf. If it had worked straight away things would likely be fine but it has not yet worked and we still have to go through it all again. The cycles themselves are ok and kind of exciting but in between and planning etc. so so tough.

You have the right idea with realizing that you have to be careful to do the right thing for you though. Goes without saying we are here for you xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Thanks Sunny, I think I underestimated it to be honest, I just thought we were strong and would deal with it well and dismissed all the tales about how emotional and difficult it is. Oh, to be so naive again! I think it puts all kinds of pressures on without you realising. And before all that there has been years of stick peeing etc etc etc... xx


----------



## Katiebells

Congrats Sunny wow 11 eggs thats a great result fingers crossed they start growing. Yeah my levels were high I am gutted cos I was cycling in London and just didnt imagine this could be a hurdle. How are you feeling tonight? xx
Yogabunny Im sorry to read your having issues, it dosent surprise me it can take its toll. I wish I could say something to fix it as its hard enough not having what you wanted but struggling with your co pilot is awful. Have you considered going to counselling? Do you think you can work it out for another cycle? xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Katebells - oh no! Where do you live? Which London clinic are you at? Luckily I work in London so have been able to fit around it, the Lister satellite clinic is next to my work so for everything but EC I went there. Are you waiting for next period now then? Feeling good tonight, tired but ok. Elation at managing 11 is fading into fear about tomorrow fertalisation call     . Xxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

good luck for tomorrow sunny! xx 

thanks katiebells, who knows, we need to do some serious talking and getting clear before that can happen. so far we don't need the counselling so much as it's like we have created a huge release of stuff, and actually i have had the most open conversation about how i feel about my diagnosis... i am sad we didn't have these conversations before it got to this....but i really hope better late than never  xx Do you have to do alot more travel for a FET or will it just be ET? Can you do some scans remotely?? xx


----------



## Sunny12

Call is in! Of the 11 eggs they injected 9 and 6 have fertalised. Phew. One of the 6 does not look as good as the others but they are freezing all 6. I am sooo relived, you read it all the time where people get zero fertalisation for no reason so you can't help worrying.  Going to calm down a bit and then call and ask about when I should contact them to find out when I can get them thawed and cycle again etc.


----------



## yogabunny

great news sunny xxx   You can relax and enjoy your day now.


----------



## annie.moon

Sunny - that is great news!! Hooray!! Keep us posted on when you'll be cycling again. I hope they don't make you wait too long xxx

Yoga - sorry to hear you have been having a hard time. All of this really puts a strain on relationships. It's such hard work. Lots of love to you. I hope you work it all out. Big love xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Sunny, such great  news.. so pleased uve got urself some frost babies. .
Yogabunny,  how u doing today? Sending u hugs xxx
Katie hope things are going well for you. .
Annie u must be starting again soon??
Well AFM im currently loosing the plot! !!
Theyve put me on microgynone pill and in short its sending me nuts!!!
If im not crying my eyes out and wallowing in self pity I want to kill my poor hubby : (
Last week I told him I was having doubts about  us.. I didn't mean it. . The thought literally just came into my head and I blurted it out??!!??
Ill be lucky if im still married! !!
Im soooooooo done with this! ! 
Sorry ladies,  hormonal rant over xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Oh Ozzy, these drugs send us nutty.  Up and down and every horrible hormonal shade in between.  Our partners go through so much too.  I think it is hard for them because they feel bad when we are down and there's nothing they can do about it.  That's what my partner says.  And then we yell at them.  And then we feel worse.  Grim.

I hope it calms down for you soon. Chocolate?  Remember, we are here for you lovely lady.  Stay strong.  Sending you lots of    Annie xx


----------



## Katiebells

Sunny I am based in Ireland and am attending the Zita West clinic in London so logistics of it are a bit difficult how and ever I have every faith in Dr George. Great news on your embies you must be thrilled. Another major milestone met. So how soon can you start? I have a follow up consultation next Wednesday with Dr George so hopefully I will have a better idea. xxx
Yogabunny yeah I will do the scans remotely I did quite a few over here for the fresh. This cycle is just getting ridiculous on the cost front I will have to start playing the lotto..... Talking is good I dont think any couple can come through this without some ups and downs on the way, this is without a doubt the most isolating lonely sad path for any couple, even though I am blessed with the girls the pain and sadness that we experienced I still feel. xxxx
Ozzycat that microgyn drove me insane I felt like a dried prune on it too. Hopefully DH will grin and bear it us chicks have alot to endure xx
Annie how ar eyou doing? xx
Rome10 they are super grades well done chick xx
MDD and the rollercoaster ride begins xx
Jules how are you doing ? xx
Hi to everyone else reading xx
AFM 6 blasts frozen today 1 very good 4AB the rest are not great please god this will be my baba or any of them xxxx


----------



## annie.moon

Katiebells - fingers crossed one of these is the one for you.  

Ozzy - how are you feeling? 

AFM - got an appointment at my new clinic on Tuesday to get blood test results and to talk about plans for next cycle.  They said they want to discuss which protocol to put me on.  Got to decide whether or not to egg share...

Annie x


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey lovely ladies,  hope everyone had a lovely weekend. .
Thanku annie, I finally stopped taking the pill on sat and already I feel like a different person,  much calmer, less weepy and best of all.... im finally liking my hubby again  
So just waiting for af to come and then I start the patches and we go for third time lucky   
Annie keep us updated with how tue goes
Sunny, Katie,  how u both doing??
Yogabunny,  how u doin hun?
Jules, hows that linning coming on??
Lov to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Ozzcat - phew glad you are off the nightmare pill and normal relations are resumed!!  

Annie.Moon - good luck for appointment. Have you decided on egg share yet? Xxx

Afm - just waiting for AF now, think should be a wk in Wed. Then lining scans every few days, no talk of ovulation kits so will ask about that at first scan, I do have a trigger shot at some point thought. Trying to eat healthy. Supplement wise I am taking Pregnacare, zink and some extra folic acid. Anyone got any suggestions for anything more? Since EC I stopped Q10 and Royal Jelly xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Thanks for the wishes ladies. Early days but things are going well. We really needed to talk about lots of little things that had got put to one side for IF, and built up in background, with IVF taking all the energy, so hoping this can be a positive thing in end. 

Good luck all, enjoying keeping up with your journeys, time for some BFPs now. x

sunny, maybe some omega3 ? x


----------



## Ozzycat

Yogabunny,  so pleased things are looking up for u and hubby. .. fingers crossed u guys can get back that amazing spark that ivf so often seems to Extinguish! !!
Xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Yogabunny - Glad you and hubby are working through things together  

I am also in the 'waiting for AF' club at the mo   . I *think* I may have ovulated in the last couple of days (could be totally wrong of course!), in which case I'll be bang on course. Pharmasure are delivering on Thurs, and I have my drugs consult (just over the phone this time) on Monday. With a bit of luck, I should be in for a baseline around 12th possibly? Here's hoping!

Sorry I have been so quiet for a while, I had been struggling a little to get over the MC, and also dealing with an onslaught of pregnancy announcements (and friends telling me they're TTC). I think the PG count is now up to 5 (all announced in the last month   ), plus 2 friends I know are now TTC, so am expecting announcements off them any day! Each one feels like the knife plunged into my heart from infertility is being twisted and shoved in a little deeper. Hubby and I keep saying to each other 'It must be our turn next!', then lo and behold, another announcement!

Sorry, rant over! I am trying my hardest to get back into the positive frame of mind for our upcoming cycle, I have to believe this is going to work. I am stressing a little as I feel I really haven't done anything to prepare compared to last time. I really need to get on the healthy eating/protein etc!

Good luck to all my fellow August cyclers!      We are well overdue a truckload of BFPs on this thread! This is gonna be our time girlies  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annie.moon

MDD - that's really soon. Hooray!! Really hope this one works for you xxxYou've had such a tough time, and it is really tough hearing about other people getting pregnant. 

I just had a rubbish appointment at my clinic. Came away feeling really upset. I've just transferred to a clinic closer to home. My London clinic were amazing, but I was hoping a place closer to home would reduce stress of travelling and lots of time off work. I had an initial appointment a month ago. Was told they had a sperm donor and i could start treatment as soon as blood test results were in. So went back two weeks later and paid £500 for tests. Then went for results today, only to be told they hadn't done all the tests I needed so I have to go back again. And... They don't have a donor available, but I shouldn't have to wait more than 6 months!!! To make matters worse, they had lost test results and notes, so kept telling me i would need tests that i had two weeks ago. i feel misled and really angry. Ranting. Sorry ladies. Just sad :-(

Annie xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Annie - How awful! It sounds like they're messing you about. Why did they tell you that they had a match for you if you now have to wait up to 6 months?! I hope it all gets sorted and you get to start sooner rather than later. As if this journey isn't tough enough without clinics cock ups added on top of it all!    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Hey Girls,
I love this thread as it is small and there are such lovely ladies on it xxx
Annie how did your appointment go? xx
Ozzy any sign of AF or have you any idea when to expect ? xx
Sunny I am taking omega 3 vitamin d (id say i prob need to stop after all this sunshine and folic acid,  how are you doing otherwise? xx
MDM sorry you wernt feeling great hun its really such a terrible journey but it will be all worth it and you will be the best mummy in the world xx
Yogabunny I am delighted to hear that your working things through hun xxx
If i seem a bit short with the replies its because I got my AF today and its sucking the life out of me... So Iam officially Day 1 of a natural FET xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Katiebells - Good news you are officially on your FET cycle now   Not so great news AF is making you feel rotten!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Annie just see your reply oh no how disappointing is there anything you can do? xxx
Thanks MDD it all seems a bit sudden Im just going to have to trust the clinic xx


----------



## Ozzycat

Oh Annie      thats sooooooo rubbish,  these people have no idea how much their blarzay attitude hurts.. I wish more than anything that some good starts coming ur way and that ur perfect donar is just around the corner xxxx
Hey katie, and the count down begins.. very exciting. .
MDD sending u massive hugs  . . I feel ur baby announcement pain.. we all just have to hang on to the beliefs that the next announcement will be ours    
BECAUSE YOU KNOW WHAT LADIES. . WE DESERVE THIS!!!
Sunny how u doing? ?
Yogabunny hope things are getting better and better for you and hubby x

well afm... whooooo im no longer a crying, manically depressive, psychotic walking hormone who wanted to kill her hubby.. im finally human-ish again with 
normal-ish feelings and I feel so much better for it..
Af due anyday and then my cycle begins.. eeeeeekkkkk 3rd time lucky. .
Having acupuncture and listening to a ivf hypnotherapy cd every night so bring it on xx
LOv and hugs to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Morning All!

Annie - woah that is terrible! Are there other clinics you can call around to see if they might be able to get donor quick? Or are you able to sort out donor? On some of these threads there are the girls actually have to sort out donors to get shipped to clinic? I guess it would be frozen instead of fresh? Some of the clinics really get it all wrong, if they ever find your test results you can ask for them and take them to new clinic to save money? If they are capable of losing notes and forgetting tests and getting things so wrong it does not inspire you with confidence. Sorry you are having to go through this   xxx

MDD - with you on the AF!! At least with EC being last Wed I know when I ovulated . Sorry you are still struggling with the mc it is completely understandable.    hopefully moving ahead with treatment will help you. Here is a positive spin in the pregnancy announcements (one that I am trying to use to make me feel better) apparently hanging out with pregnant ladies can make you more fertile. You know how when you spend a lot if time with girlfriends and your periods get in sync? Well it is a similar thing (also works for bringing on labour in ladies who are over due if they hang out with new borns) does not make it much better seeing them all and hearing the announcements but at least there is chance it can help you as well xxx

Yoga - hope you are ok? I guess thinks wont be better over night but hope things are moving in right direction   xxx

Ozzcat - glad you no longer want to kill DH this is a v good sign  ! Another of the come on AF gang!!! Looks like a few of us here will be cycling again together which is great xxxx

Kate - added the omega 3 thanks! I have stopped the vitamin D but imagine too much is not a problem. Day 1 (well 2 now!!) v exciting, I  doing natural FET as well but in it I do a trigger shot which confused me!! I will ask nurse at my first scan. Going to start a questions list I think. Are you now not over to London again till transfer? Xxx

Afm - still just waiting (AF due wk today). Accupuncture last night, booked massage on Saturday to try and pass time nicely till AF. After the failed cycles the odd negative thought is creeping in so need to try and stamp them out pretty darn quick xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

annie - what a   ! I'm sorry you have this to deal with.   

sunny and katiebells - exciting

ozzy - glad to hear you are feeling better after off the pill!    and getting into the CD, I really think that one helps more than you realise. 

mdd - hope af hurries up  

love to all

thanks for all your lovely messages, yes, we're doing ok, up and down, which i guess is to be expected. Have big highs, and then hit a wall of being exasperated! I do think IF does not help, as I just want a miracle cure for it all to be ok, and then can get back to having a family and stop wasting time. *SIGH* What will be will be.


----------



## CarmenL

Hi everyone, 
I'm hoping for some advice. This is my first FET following IVF being unsuccessful earlier this year (I had two 3 day embryos put back in but unfortunately was hospitalised for over a week with severe ohss - hideous!).

Anyway I started down regging with buserelin on day 21 of previous cycle and came on today (finally); my query is that im not having my down reg scan until Monday which will be day 6 which means I don't start progynova until then either.  I was originally told I'd be scanned by day 4 max to start taking progynova.  I did mention this to clinic earlier and they said day 6 was fine. Just wish they'd all have consistent advice. 
I'm just a bit anxious (overly I know). Has anyone had similar or think this will be ok?
Thanks for reading.  Xx


----------



## yogabunny

hi carmen, i can;t help as never did any down regging with my FETs. Someone else will know... I can sympathise, I have had different nurses tell me different OTDs! Not helpful when you get different advice! I'm sure it will be fine, I think your cycle becomes quite artificial on a medicated FET, so it doesn't matter so much what the day is, just that the lining is ready before transfer. .and then they'll get you to add the next drug into your protocol! lots of luck xx


----------



## Katiebells

Hi Carmen sorry I dont know hope it all going ok otherwise xx
Hi to all the rest of you girls hope your having a good few days? xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Carmen - sorry I can't shed any light but agree with yoga that they take control of cycle so a day or two difference will not effect outcome - good luck  

Afm - still just waiting! Making most of respite and now fully recovered from EC, played touch rugby for DH's work team this evening and netball booked in for tomorrow and Wed hoping to get a yoga session in next wk as well! Been a few weeks pretty inactive so enjoyed it a lot tonight. Hope everyone is ok, think we are all kind of waiting then will be busy again in wk or so! Xxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hi Carmen im also gonna be no help to u im afraid. .
Well Af has arrived and have my day 2 scan tomorrow and also start the patches. . Its really happening.. (again :-D )
Ladies ur thoughts on excerise and how muchi should be doing. .
I do classes 2-3 times a week,  spinning and boxing mainly and also have a personal trainer once a week which I lov.. im gonna stop just b4 transfer but my acupuncturist said I should slow down now tp rest my body... not ready to stop just yet, but also don't want it to effect our chances of it working.. confused.com
WHat are people's thoughts??
Lov and hugs x


----------



## Sunny12

Ozzcat - ooh good question cos I had just assumed it was fine to carry on as normal up to transfer! I thought it might actually be good getting blood flowing etc. going to apply my own logic and say that fine to carry on but make sure lots of rest and good sleep as well so body feels tip top! Might do som googling...... Xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Thanku sunny, I thought the same. .
Gonna keep going till a few days b4.. im also gonna do lots of walking after transfer as the past 2 cycles I did no excerise for the whole 2WW and then I piled on the pounds as it took weeks to get motivated to go back, so this time I think gentle gentle but not to stop altogether. .. oh what to do 4 the best?? X


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Carmen - I DRed for my FET cycle, and it was 3 weeks before I had my baseline scan, so I guess that would be around CD 6ish. I was told for FET the day your period comes is not actually counted as day 1, but the day you start your progynova is. So I should imagine it doesn't matter what day you have your baseline, as long as your lining's thinned out nicely. Good luck  

Ozzy/Sunny - Re exercise, I basically tried to keep 'mildly' active during my FET, aka. daily walks and the like. It's getting a good balance isn't it! I know obviously for the fresh you're very limited due to the risk of ovarian torsion (Ouch!), but with FET I guess it's just doing what you're comfortable with. I personally didn't want to do anything too intense, but at the same time I didn't want to sit around all day doing nothing. As Sunny said I think a little activity just to get your blood flowing can be very beneficial. My rule of thumb is just not to do anything that gets me very out of breath.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Hey Girls,
Re exercise I was always told low impact sports but Im going to put my legs up after transfer if I get to that stage xxx I do remember getting some good advice by a nurse who said dont do anything you would regret so I kinda live by that when it comes to this. 
How are you all doing?
I am on Day 4 and expected date of tranfer is Sunday the 18th of August. I have an intralipid on Monday which I was lucky to get as its a bank holiday here, Im starting to feel like calamity Jane ........ xxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello all - thanks for all the comments re sport, I think I will play a couple is social matches up until day before ET them post transfer do just walking (keep the blood flow).  So I got a surprise today af arrived!! Not due until next Wed! Great news for couple if reasons1) scan on Monday to see if follies are calm enough to do FET this cycle so all happening quicker 2) I will only tell DH, no one else expecting anything for another week so get a bit of time with no one asking me about it (namely mil!!).   all has settled on the scan

Xxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

That's great news sunny.. were gonna be transferring a day or 2 apart! !
Katie did u do the intralipid with the twins? ? Been doing some reading into that..
Well I had my scan today and all good so ive started the patches and im on count down to my next scan on tue 13th when fingers crossed I should get a transfer date eeeeeekkkkk. ..
Come on ladies time for some BFP's xxxxxx

Thanks for all the support and advice everyone,  ur all stars xxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

oh wow sunny thats great we will be close together please god it will be good news all round.
Ozzycat yes I did the intralipids with the twins and steroids it was the first time I did them I did them for the last fet but as you know didnt get to transfer so hopefully it is what makes the difference for me with my raised NK cells. My 1st scan is the 12th so hopefully it will look ok to go ahead, this natural cycle is so weird... I feel I should be taking lots of meds and injections.......
Sunny Im thinking of saying I am going away for the weekend (of transfer) as I cant handle the comments looks, and lack of knowledge etc, I had to tell my family with the abandoned cycle giving that I was going to be away from the girls and had to organise help.
Yogabunny how are you huny?
Annie how you doing after your appointment?
MDM how are you hun?
Hi to everyone else reading and yes lets get some bfps please please god xxxxx


----------



## Missymoo82

Hi ladies I was hoping I could ask you a couple of questions about a natural fet... I'm planning on having mine early oct. it's a DEFET in cyprus & will be my first FET.

I'm having monitoring scans on the lead up to it to make sure everything looks ok esp since I had an op 7 weeks ago to remove a huge cyst & endo.

Anyway on this cycle I got a positive on my clearblue fertility monitor on day 15 & 16. I had a scan on Wednesday (day 15) & my lining was 10mm   I was really pleased as never achieved this on a medicated cycle!

By my reckoning I ovulated on day 17. My clinic advised they would do the transfer on day 19,20 or 21. My 4 frosties were frozen at blastocyst stage. I understood the transfer should be carried out 5 days after ovulation so day 21 but my clinic are saying they calculate it from day 1 of your cycle?! Do you ladies think this is correct? I'm so scared they will be transferred at the wrong time! 

I'm also going to be taking steroids, blood thinners & intralipids. The intralipids will be 7 days before ET but when is the normal time to start the steroids & clexane?

Thanks in advance.

Good luck to everyone having their FET's soon


----------



## Katiebells

Hey Girls Hope you are all having a good weekend xx
Missymoo I am also on steroids and intralipids. the intralipids I must have 1 between day 4 and day 9 and the steroids I start predisolone on day 6 and clexane on day of transfer. Hope that is some use it seems to me that each consultant varies in the thinking on this though xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Sunny - great news! Fingers crossed for you. Let us know how the scan goes xxx

AFM - after my disastrous appointment, I spoke to an amazing nurse who was lovely and has been busy sorting it all out. She has found us a donor, sorted all the paperwork and said we can start fresh cycle straight away! So as soon as AF arrives (due Thursday) I call the clinic and book day 21 appointment to start DR drugs.fingers crossed things continue like this. Think I'm still going to have some trust issues with the clinic, but the lovely nurse said we an request her to work with us, so that makes me feel much better. Please let this be the one!!!

Hope everyone is doing well. Annie xx


----------



## Ozzycat

Oh Annie thats AMAZING news
Soooooooooo happy for u
Xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Great news Annie! Hope it all goes smoothly for your cycle  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

great news annie, some people are such stars, good that you have found the one at your clinic     

missymoo - i'm sorry i don;t know the answer to whether they need to stick to the numebr of days or not for a natural FET.

sunny - good news  

hello everyone else

afm - i am going to a fertility abdominal massage on Monday, I've had 2 of these and now i've found a cheaper place down the coast, and although i am aware that probably nothing can help my blocked tubes, there are cases of it helping get rid of scar tissue, so i am going to give it a go. It's not the most comfortable treatment, but i'll try the consultation and if i like and trust her i will do a package of 5-10 treatments. makes me feel like i am doing something positive. x


----------



## Sunny12

Annie - brilliant you have found someone good at clinic and that she is doing everything for you   this is your time!! Xxx

Yoga - where is the new place? Is it far down the coast? Enjoyed going to last place but not that the reception/owner lady kept pushing me to book a course of them when I could not afford it!! Xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

sunny - it's in hastings, so a bit far, but only 1 hour and it takes me nearly that to get to horsham. http://www.elmwoodmassageclinic.co.uk/
£35 a treatment and a bit more for the initial - i'll let you know if i like it 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Sunny12

Thanks Yoga! Looking forwards to hearing your feedback!  xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Great news annie xx
What is abdoninal massage girls? xx


----------



## Sunny12

Katiebells - it is this special massage they do on belly and where they lift your uterus and get all senses down there firing and blood flow etc.now feeling more and more like I want to try and fit one in!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Sunny12

By belly I mean all the lower half stuff!! Xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Yoga - I have booked in to see Kerry for the massage on Friday night!! Decided to just go for it cos that is likely the only time I'd be able to do it. Great that she does it so late! Let me know how you get on xxxx


----------



## Missymoo82

Thanks for your replies.

Katiebells day 6 is around when I thought was right to start xx


----------



## Sunny12

Yogabunny - massage lady (Kerry) just emailed to ask who referred me cos there is a referral scheme (hopefully you can get some money off!) said I'd tell you to tell her you are Yogabunny at your appointment! Xxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

*Hello lovely ladies and sorry for butting in here but god I am confused so Advice needed please or even to guide me to the correct thread on here*

FET at Reprofit

I thankfully had the most beautiful baby girl following treatment at Reprofit last August  I am planning on returning in either November or January for FET.
This is my dilemma. I am currently combination feeding my 13 week old daughter. My period has returned. However Eva is telling me that I need to have stopped breastfeeding at least 2 months before I commence meds for the FET.

Can anyone please give me a rationale as to why I need to stop breastfeeding 2 months before i start treatment especially as my period has returned


----------



## yogabunny

hi wreckedbudgie, i'm not sure.... There are a couple of ladies on here with LOs who have since done a FET who may know, but you may need to go to a thread that has trying for a sibling. Only thing I can think is that i have heard that breastfeeding has a contraceptive effect, is this why? lots of luck xx

sunny - I just saw your message after I went!   You can tell her that I went today at 3.30pm for the first time...!
Kerry is very nice and I found her to be really good at what she does, (the venue is completely the opposite of the other place we went to, it is in an industrial site in a gym full of boys getting muscles!),,,, she could tell that my left tube had blockage and right seemed better, this goes with what my notes say.... she also did lots of work on my colon, my digestion has been messed up since the m/c and especially bad after the gestone.... so i felt like it was really good, she also says my belly button is pulling off to the left, which i have felt since m/c, so hopefully she can help to rebalance.
Def want to go back, but the journey to Hastings and to the place was terrible though so is putting my off a bit!! Can't believe that there is noone doing this kind of thing in brighton, you'd think there's be loads here! xxxx


----------



## wreckedbudgie

yogabunny said:


> hi wreckedbudgie, i'm not sure.... There are a couple of ladies on here with LOs who have since done a FET who may know, but you may need to go to a thread that has trying for a sibling. Only thing I can think is that i have heard that breastfeeding has a contraceptive effect, is this why? lots of luck xx
> 
> sunny - I just saw your message after I went!   You can tell her that I went today at 3.30pm for the first time...!
> Kerry is very nice and I found her to be really good at what she does, (the venue is completely the opposite of the other place we went to, it is in an industrial site in a gym full of boys getting muscles!),,,, she could tell that my left tube had blockage and right seemed better, this goes with what my notes say.... she also did lots of work on my colon, my digestion has been messed up since the m/c and especially bad after the gestone.... so i felt like it was really good, she also says my belly button is pulling off to the left, which i have felt since m/c, so hopefully she can help to rebalance.
> Def want to go back, but the journey to Hastings and to the place was terrible though so is putting my off a bit!! Can't believe that there is noone doing this kind of thing in brighton, you'd think there's be loads here! xxxx


Thanks Yogabunny. Yes breastfeeding normally stops your periods therefore making it more difficult to get pregnant. However my periods have returned so I am ovulating and that's why I cant understand why I need to stop breastfeeding 2 mths in advance. I would just assume that I could breastfeed up until I start taking the drugs. I will have a look at the sibling thread..Thanks again. xx


----------



## annie.moon

Big news ladies. Got my first ever BFP!!!

Whilst I've been waiting to transfer clinics I've been trying AI with a kind friend.  We only tried for three months and, after failed IVF and FET, I didn't really think it would work, but it has!! I had to take two tests to believe it, and have been looking at them all day.  The reality is finally sinking in.

I hope everyone is ok with me sharing this. I've found it so difficult hearing about friends' announcements, but for me it has always been different on here. It has given me so much hope when times have been tough.

Anyway, it's still very early days, so am trying not to get too excited. Please stay little one.

Love to you all. Hope there are lots more BFPs to come soon!  Annie xxx


----------



## yogabunny

annie, that is wonderful newa     
CONGRATULATIONS         
I'm so pleased for you and it gives me a boost too. 
Please keep us posted.. I am guessing you will have to wait for a while for a scan, no early IVF scan needed   

Let this be the start of some more BFPs.

I know there are some silent readers on here with BFPs like daydreamer    hope you are doing well too


----------



## Fairy Fi

Annie - whoop whoop that fab news, so chuffed for you                 


Thinking of you all and wishing you all the best for treatment - bring on the bfps   
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Annie Moon - how brilliant      huge congratulations!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Oh my god Annie thats AMAZING. .....
Fab, brilliant amazing news sooooooo happy for you. ..
Fingers crossed its a start of lots of BFP's
Lots of lov xxxxx


----------



## annie.moon

Thanks ladies. Still can't quite believe it!

I don't know what made a difference this time round. I made some changes to my diet, followed nutrition advice in zita west's book, but nothing huge as was already doing most of it anyway. Main diet change was cutting out all processed foods and sugary foods, and drinking loads of water. The thing that I felt made a difference was going to see a hypnotherapist. She was brilliant and helped me recognise and address a couple of things that were out of balance for me. But really, who knows? It was probably just luck.

Here's to lots of BFPs for lots of fabulous ladies on here. Annie xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Annie, 

I think maybe it takes several months to get the benefits from all your efforts over the treatment time, so the combined effect of all the efforts you've made come together to get you the BFP. And, there is definitely a numbers game to it for some of us....

But I wouldn't be surprised if your diet change really helped and i've seen others who found hypnotherapists great at getting rid of fears and blocks and allowing relaxation.

Whatever the reason, I am so pleased for you that you have made it     Enjoy cloud 9.

xx


----------



## Katiebells

Wow annie thats amazing news congratulations xxxx
Sunny & Yogabunny I couldnt track down that massage over here so instead I settled for a body one which I just had and it was wonderful xxx
How are you all doing?  xx
I have a scan on mOnday and hope to go for transfer sunday week if all well xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Annie - What AMAZING news! So pleased for you       Hope your little embie's a sticky one  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Annie - What AMAZING news! So pleased for you       Hope your little embie's a sticky one  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Katebells - Oooh nothing beats a massage!! Mine is 9:15 tomorrow evening, I will be home about midnight xx if I get the all clear at scan tomorrow I think my dates will be similar to yours give or take a day xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Sunny I will have everything crossed that all is well at your scan tomorrow NIGHT... That is a late one. Every step is such a milestone and a step closer to your little bundle xxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Thanks Katebells sorry I was a bit unclear, massage is late tomorrow, scan is 1pm
Today, wish it were earlier than that, I will be nervous all morning. If it is all systems go then I need to cancel stuff and move other stuff around (happily of course!)

Will let you know how I get on xxxx


----------



## petal38

annie.moon said:


> Thanks ladies. Still can't quite believe it!
> 
> I don't know what made a difference this time round. I made some changes to my diet, followed nutrition advice in zita west's book, but nothing huge as was already doing most of it anyway. Main diet change was cutting out all processed foods and sugary foods, and drinking loads of water. The thing that I felt made a difference was going to see a hypnotherapist. She was brilliant and helped me recognise and address a couple of things that were out of balance for me. But really, who knows? It was probably just luck.
> 
> Here's to lots of BFPs for lots of fabulous ladies on here. Annie xxx


Hello all FET thread ladies!!

I just wanted to add my positive story of FET into the thread to support everyone going through or due to go through a FET. I had my 12 week scan yesterday, so only just feel brave enough to share my story without feeling i'll jinx myself! Still a way to go with all the various tests which enter the equation now, but so far so good, so here goes.

I was 40 earlier this year and did short protocol IVF twice last year, after having a poor response to the long protocol cycle which ended up being cancelled and changed to an IUI. The first time I did the SP (having just turned 39) on the maximum 450 dose of Gonal F, I had a much better response and got 6 eggs and 3 top grade embryos. Had 2 of them put back and 1 frozen, but unfortunately got a BFN. Had another SP cycle towards the end of last year and unfortunately had a poor response which shook me to the core.

Turned out I had a very low AMH hence my poor response, even though this second SP cycle was only 6 months after the last SP which had gone so well .... considering my age etc!

Anyway, as you can imagine we had to pin our hopes on that 1 frostie left, and my hopes really weren't too high. I had a medicated FET earlier this year taking Climaval for a month beforehand along with progesterone pessaries from just before ET - both right up until yesterday.

I am thrilled and still quite amazed to say the FET resulted in a BFP!!!!! 

For me personally the FET was easier in some ways as much easier going physically with no significant drugs to take .... however emotionally very stressful rollercoaster as added pressure of would that precious single embryo even survive the thaw?! I guess out the 3 it was the strongest ... or perhaps my body was just more receptive to it not having been through a few weeks of high dose drugs in the run up to ET - who knows!

All I can say is stay positive ..... believe me i've been through the IVF mill the last 3 years with many bitter disappointments along the way. I'm still keeping my fingers very crossed that the pregnancy will continue and be healthy, but I just wanted to share my experience with you all - FET really can work!!

Wishing you all the very very best on your FET journeys - stay strong, although I know all too well, easier said than done sometimes!

BIG hug 

Petal Xx


----------



## Ozzycat

Thanku so much petal for sharing your wonderful story with us, so pleased it has a happy ending,  gives hope to the rest of us.. its always lovely to hear positive stories, it restores your hope and reminds you why you keep going through this process. .
Hope you have a stress free pregnancy and thanku again for thinking of us xxx

LOts of lov to all the ladies on here, hope you all have a lovely weekend before the madness starts again for some of us xxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Petal - thank you so much for the success story always great to hear. I have FET this month so well timed!!! Xxx

Yoga - had the massage last night and thought it was great! Less invasive as the last one which made me less worried about messing anything up. Think she got blood flowing well. You get £5 off for referring me. Was a trek getting out there but def worth it! When you heading back? Xxx

Afm - scan good yest in that the remnant of EC just about gone and one follicle on the move for this month. Scan again Monday but hoping all good for maybe thaw next weekend xxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Sunny thats so exciting. I have scan Monday too so hopefully fingers crossed we will be full steam ahead.
Petal that is a lovely story thanks for sharing x
Hope all you girls are having alovely weekend xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sunny that's good news for you, good luck!  

AFM - AF finally showed yesterday! Luckily it was before 1pm so I managed to get in touch with the clinic, and I'm in for baseline scan tomorrow with a view to starting stimms if all is well   . So here we go again, please let this be our time finally!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

MDD - brilliant news that af behaved and got her timings right!

Katebells/MDD - all of us going at the same time I'm thinking hat trick of BFP!!      xxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

And me... can we make it a quadruplet  
Got my 10 day scan on monday and hopefully theyll give me a transfer date for the week after next...
Fingers crossed 3rd time lucky   
Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. . Sadly im stuck at work 
Lov to everyone xxx


----------



## Sunny12

*Ozzcat* - Of course!! I thought there was someone else in the back of my mind. Def feeling it for 4 BFP's we hace been here long enough this is our time. We will be followed up by *Yoga* in a couple of months as well all looking good for us ladies I am really feeling it!!

Ugh to being at work. hopefully finished soon!

I have been eating random healthy foods t try and take my mine off sugar. Easier to do when at home! Swam in the sea this morning and done a little bike ride. Love the Summer!!! Hoping Liv the burse is happy at my scan tomorrow    

xxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Quick update on my scan yesterday - did not go well.  All cysts etc have gone but there is no sign of my natural ovulation follicle growth and lining not thickening   I have another scan tomorrow (Wed) to see if anything is happening cos I usually ovulate in the next 2/3 days so there should be something going on.  I am usually v regular but the only think I can think of is that af has only been late after a treatment cycle and this is back to back, hopefully something starts moving for scan tomorrow but otherwise looks like another wait   holiday in a few weeks so will be two months wait. I know it could be worse but I expected to be PUPO last month then delayed a month and now another 2...... 

xxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sunny - Big   to you. It is so frustrating having everything delayed, I know how you feel (3 months delay until we eventually got to do our FET!). As awful as it is waiting, it really is worth it to make sure your embies have the best possible chance of making it. Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow, hope you can get going.

AFM - Baseline scan all went well yesterday, so am now on day 2 of stimms! It'll be over before we know it, short cycles are crazy quick!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Thanks *MDD* I know it is for the best and thinking about what happened to you perhaps a medicated cycle is the way forward, but will wait to see what they say after scane tomorrow. Great news you are starting stimms, short protocol is soooo quick which is great part about it!

xxxx


----------



## lilacheva

hi girls 
this could be a long post !!
i just wanted to share this with you guys and hope to that you can ease my mind 
on 25th may i found out that my little sister was pregnant ! , naturally , she hadnt been trying and her worse fear was telling me i didnt re act very well i was jelous and couldnt shake the why wasnt it me first away and i felt terrible about it ( i know its a natural reaction when your struggling like us girls ) , she asked me to go to her 12 week scan with her , i couldnt actually go in the end due to other commitments , she ended up going on week 13 in the end , this scan showed she lost the baby at 6 weeks ! it was a miss miss carriage !! devastated completely broken for both of us as i had just got used to the idea that i was going to be the best aunty !!! .....

mean while my sister in law ( to be ) has been using egg doners for as long as can remember non of the family have known about any of her dates treatment etc as she has tried to keep it very much between her and her partner as like me bad news is a lot harder to break than good news , i really dont know what when how or why ............ but her parents ( my to be inlaws my partners mum and dad ) came round last weekend to tell us she is experiencing an eptopic pregnancy ! again broken .......... and i honestly have no words i have no idea what to say to either of them , i know they know we are here for them but its just so devastating to have your BFP and it to be taken away so cruelley 

while all this is happening a close friend of mine has had 7 pregnancies ivf and naturally and lost 8 babies has just given birth yesterday to a baby girl !!! ( ivf ) when i heard the news i can only describe the sound i made as animal like ! i am so happy for her  NEVER GIVE UP !!! her bloods kept rejecting her unborn children

AFM ............. i collect my injections and go for my teach on thurs ! and i am absolutley PETRIFIED that i go through all of the treatment again to be told the egg hasnt thawed ! , im sorry i know this is most of your fears i just cant shake away the thought of it not making it back inside of me !!

i hope your all well 
xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Sunny thats a kick in the teeth, u psyc urself up for the date u think its going to be and its such a let down when the change it or ur body dosnt want to play ball.. but as MDD said in the end it will all be worth it x
lila, welcome to this lovely thread. .. sounds like ur all having a bit of a rubbish time of things.. like u we just have to pry our frosties are strong and will survive the thaw x

AFm I had my final scan today, linning at 12.8mm and boy can I feel it!!!.  Bottom bullets start on fri (joy.. hate those things) and fingers crossed if my little frosties are ok, transfer all booked in for next wed... eeeeeekkkkk! !!
Please please please let this time be our time  ..im soooooo super nervous xxx

KAtie have u been given a transfer date yet??
Hope everyone is doing ok
Lov and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Oh no Sunny I cant believe that it is just unbelievable I really really feel for you. Maybe your scan will show something better hun. You prepare yourself with the fresh cycle and then for the ohss that was a tough blow. Its hard to keep building yourself up, the things that we take for granted now seem to be huge hurdles, I will say a wee prayer hun for you and maybe you will get the go ahead yet xxxx
Ozzycat thats great news wow transfer scheduled for Wednesday It is a nerve wrecking time hun, Have you decided on how many you will transfer?x
Hi Yoga how are you hun?x
MDD thats great your scan went well another milestone x
Thanks lilacheva for your post.
Hope everyone else reading is doing ok xxx
AFM I had my scan lining 8mm it is just ok but hopefully the estrofem will works its magic, I have tranfer scheduled for Sunday so going to London Saturday, Please please god let us make it to transfer and beyond xxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Katebells - hoping your lining is thickening up nicely as we type and all good for transfer Sunday xxx

Afm- scan done and my lining had thickened up a lot which is good but still no real lead follicle action (1 teeny 10 mm one) which is not good. However nurse said that lining change means still worth having another scan Friday in case of late action. So still in the balance........

Xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Ooooh Sunny, keeping everything crossed for you! Good news that something's going on in there  

Katie - Will be thinking of you on Sunday, hope it all goes well for you.

Ozzycat - Bum bullets = yuck! But will all be worth it when those little frosties get snuggled in  

Lilacheva - Stay strong! Going through this treatment again and again is so hard and draining, but I'd go through it a thousand times to hold my baby in my arms. Just think of the good times to come  

AFM - Day 3 of stimms and started feeling twinges last night already!   . Seems early to be feeling activity, but if it means lots of juicy eggs then I guess that must be a good thing! Scan on Fri will reveal how we're getting on anyway.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Ozzie - Brilliant lining!! I have lining envy!! PUPO v soon for you   it's a sticky one xxxx

MDD - early twinges = lots of lovely juicy eggs I reckon for sure xxx

DH heading off on rugby tour so have booked up all my time with lovely things so time passes!!! Steak with girlies tomorrow night, massage Friday etc etc

Xxxx


----------



## Katiebells

Oh great sunny I will keep on praying hun xxx
MDM keep those juicy eggs coming but not too many xxx
Ozzy good luick with the bullets xx
Hi yoga annie jules and anyone else reading hope you are all doing ok xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hey all!

Been for my day 5 scan today. It was all good, had about 11/12 follies on each ovary, and the largest ones were 10-12mm, which nurse said is on target   . So no change in dosage, but I get to start my cetrotide today! I seem to remember having almost exactly the same amount of follicles last time at my day 7 scan, but by day 10 I had 40+! Fingers crossed I don't have quite that many this time around. We'll see on Wed at day 10 scan. If all's well at that one, we'll hopefully be looking at EC on Friday! Fingers crossed...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi ladies, just reading on and off, hoping for good news from you all xxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Hey hope everyones having a lovely weekend
Good luck tomorrow Katie,  sending you lots of Sticky hugs hope it all goes well xx
MDD brilliant news, looks like ur on target for lots of top quality eggs xx
Sunny, any more developments? ?
Yogabunny,  lovely to hear from you,  hope all is good with u x
ANnie, if ur still around hows ur little embryo dping??
Has the morning sickness started yet? ?
Well im off to a work wedding and just telling everyone I drew the short straw with me and hubby hence the no alcohol :-( oh well fingers crossed come Wednesday I wont be drinking for the next 9 9months   
Lov and hugs xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Katebells - good luck    all goes well xxxxx

Ozzcat - Wed for ET? V v exciting, I think there is great run of bfp's about to start on this thread!! Xxx

MDD - how you getting on, looking like lovely crop xxx

Yoga - hope things are better between you and DH. Are you ok? Communication happening? Xxx

Afm - well scan showed lining gone down again and nothing really changed for follicles so cycle abandoned. Feel ok cos going straight after my other cycle clearly everything was wrong and. If we'd have pressed on I would not have felt right. Got holiday in Sept so not waiting two cycles. Was bit frustrated/upset but made my peace with it and happy that it is right thing to do.  At least on holiday I can go for it and be all action!! 

Sunny day and my mate with ICSI baby on her way to visit so looking forwards to a lovely day

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Sunny - what a pain in bum. We have to be so   patient! I am glad you are at peace with it and you get to really go for it on holiday. Hope you can come back refreshed and holiday away the frustrations for the next go xxx.... We are communicating, its going ok, sometimes i think is going really well and then we have a blip. Finding it hard when he is away, as now i have seeds of doubts in my mind, i am struggling not to be paranoid lunatic. However, have opened up to a few more friends and it has really helped me. They've helped me to realise that i have been putting a lot of pressure on myself and relationship. Also think it helped them to know why i have been a hermit and not just being unfriendly - feel more supported. I start new work tomorrow and things are looking good in that direction, i think that will also help me to feel like myself again. My confidence has taken a hit over the last few years and I think I need to get me back. (sorry that turned into a great long post!) 

Ozzy - OMG is wednesday OTD?!!!!! If so, I have everything crossed for you, in fact i will do a twisty yoga pose on tuesday and cross my arms, legs, fingers and everything!        

katiebells - hope your transfer went well today and you are happily in the PUPO bubble. When are you travelling back? Do you get some time to put feet up or are you straight back to looking after your little ones? xx 

MDD - wow EC is soon, everything is happening!!   

love to all xx


----------



## Sunny12

*Yoga* - I can completely see why you'd be paranoid cos having relationship issues turns everything on its head and what you thought you could reply on you can't any more, great that you have spoken to your friends the right people can really help. Getting yourself back sounds like priority number 1     

Hello everyone else, this it is an active week this week so hope all goes well
xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi 

Hope every one is well 
Congrats to all the BFPs and sorry to the BFNs.

Please could anyone let me know if they are doing a FET with day 6 blasts?

XX


----------



## Katiebells

Hey girls,
Well I am officially pupo yipee please god they will stay with us now, thank you all for your kind wishes, I will test next wednesday if my nerves dont go in between that xx
Ozzy how are you feeling huny about tomorrow? Will have everything crossed for you xxx
Sunny I am sorry you didnt get to continue, you seem to be in a good place about that though and I am glad to see that, wow holidays are you going anywhere nice? xx
MDM wow it is happening so quick for you good luck with you scan tomorrow xxx
Yogabunny I am glad you are confiding in your friends as this is a very hard journey and after so many set backs you need the support, men are great but I know they dont really get it all the time. Its normal that this puts a strain on things you just need to keep your eye on the goal and that is you becoming a mummy and you wont look back trust me xx I stayed over Monday night and came back last night it was hard staying away and the chicks are live wires had to go to bed with them last night thats why I didnt get a chance to reply xxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Katiebells - Congrats on being PUPO!!    I will keep everything crossed that this is your time!

Rome - I had FET with a 5 day blast, but don't know a lot about 6 day transfers I'm afraid. Hopefully someone else will have more knowledge.

Sunny - So sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled. Just go and enjoy your holiday and come back ready to take it all on again. Sending  

Yoga - Hope you're doing ok hun  

AFM - Day 9 of stimms and boy am I feeling it now! Pretty tender/heavy this morning. I'm just spending today relaxing as was in work all day yesterday and think I need to slow down a bit now. Got my next scan bright and early tomorrow at 8.15am, so I'm really hoping they'll say I can trigger tomorrow night and have EC on Fri   . It's all going to fast now, really hoping the short cycle's going to agree with me a bit more post EC - we'll see!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daydreamer88

Hey ladies,

Sorry I have not been able to get on much recently....just logged on for first time in a while and saw that a few of you are well into another cycle....I have everything crossed for you all!!!! Will make sure to keep logging on to see how you are all doing

Sending all of you lots & lots of love 

Also sending big hugs to yoga    hope you are feeling better soon and hope talking with you friends has helped, keeping things bottled up sometimes is so hard  

           

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

lovely to hear from you daydreamer, what a rollercoaster you have been through. Glad to see things are settling down, hope you can enjoy as much as possible. Trust in your two little ones, they have been very strong to get where they are now - all thos bum injections were worth it!  

Thanks for all your supportive messages, does help so much. My follow up is in 2 weeks, hoping that we'll be in a good place to go together and make plans as a partnership, trying to resist zooming off on my own tangent of getting it all organised.

So much happening on this thread this week, can't wait to see more BFPs roll in


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Daydreamer - Nice to hear from you again, hope you're feeling well  

Yoga - Sounds like you're definitely on the right track, hope that all of this makes you and DH even stronger than before   

AFM - Back from the clinic (finally!). It seemed chocka this morning, we had to wait about 1/2hr past our appt time to be seen! We're good to go for EC on Fri thankfully, as I'm feeling very bloated and uncomfy now. She counted about 16 decent sized follies on my left ovary and 18 on my right. Think they ranged from 10/11mm to 20.5mm! So definitely ripe for retrieval now! Trigger is tonight, then in for EC at 9am on Friday. She also mentioned there was a little fluid on my left ovary, which worried me a bit, but she didn't seem concerned by it, she just checked I am keeping well hydrated. So that's it! Looking forward to my drug free day tomorrow  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Thanks MDD.

Sounds like you will get a good EC result! Make sure you eat some extra protein and lots of extra liquid in you. Get some sports drinks or some coconut water to be extra safe. xxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Well I am officially PUPO with twins  
After a very scary wait we were finally told both our little frosties had thawed nicely, it was such a relief I burst into tears!!!
We then had an agonizing 4hr wait for my belly to fill with liquid via a drip (as I stupidly peed everything out... me and my weak bladder)
B4 they sedated me and did the transfer. 
For the first time transfer went perfectly and with my trusty hypno cd I woke up feeling much calmer and more relaxed then the last 2 times when I wasn't sedated...
Whoooo frosties on board. . Please gd 3rd time lucky.
Off for acupuncture now, lov to everyone else xx


----------



## yogabunny

great news ozzycat xxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Ozzcat - brilliant news!!! Enjoy PUPO! It will be third time lucky!!!! Xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Congrats on being PUPO Ozzy!    

AFM - Trigger shot = Done! So just tomorrow chilling out drug free, then on to EC!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Ozzy - woohoo on being PUPO, bring on the BFP    


Delilah - sounds as if you'll have a fab harvest on Friday, I have everything crossed     


Thinking of you all           


Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

MdD - nice one!!! Enjoy drug free day!!!

Fairy Fi - did I miss your birth announcement? Xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

FairyFi - How are you feeling? How's life with little one? Bet you're loving it  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - yes, we had a precious little baby boy, born on his due date. It was quite a birth as he came VERY quickly and arrived at home in the bathroom, when only me and DH here    I thought my waters were going, so went into bathroom and out popped our baby, i didnt even have to push    so it was quite a shock, DH had to call ambulance (2 came!) Luckily everything was fine with me and Oliver, so didn't have to go into hospital. (that's the very short version of the story anyway!) we were the talk of the street!!! Hope you're doing well and I really really hope you get your long awaited BFP     


Delilah - I'm good thank you honey, life is great and everyday I feel so lucky and blessed. Everything sounds so positive for Friday, I really hope this treatment brings you your happy ending       


I know i dont post very often anymore but i always think of you all and am following your progress. I really hope and pray we get a flurry of bfps as each and every person deserves to achieve their goals and become a mum           


Take care all
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

*Fairy Fi * - I have never heard anything like it I bet you were the talk of the street!!! Brilliant news though and v happy that all is well with you and the little one. Maybe he will always be punctual "It is my due date so better get out of here quick" love it huge congratulations  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Sunny - I know, what a story!!! I will never forget the shock on DHs face when he came into the bathroom and saw me holding our baby!!! I said the same about Oliver being punctual, we'll wait and see if it's true! 
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hey all,

Just a quick one. Back home from EC and in my PJs now   . We got 21 eggs! So was borderline again whether we were gonna have to do a freeze all, but I think they're gonna try for a fresh transfer for us again, which is good news. Just gotta   I stay well for the next few days.

Still feeling pretty zoned out from all the lovely drugs   So gonna go have a kip for a bit.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Whoooooo u go girl, thats fab, well done you, you'll be PUPO before you know it xxxxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Delilah - well done you, that's a fab number, you'll have some beauties from that collection mother hen!!! 
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## Sunny12

MdD - well done!!! Rest up and   for good news call tomorrow xxxx ps I love the drugs too!!! Feel all relaxed xxx


----------



## Katiebells

Hi Girls hope everyone is doing ok this bank holiday weekend?
MDM congrats hun that is amazing, drink plenty of isotonic drinks I think that helps xx
How are you ozzycat my twin partner? xx
Sunny how are you doing hun? xx
Hi Daydreamer and Fairy fi xxx
Yoga hope your doing ok this weekend xxx
AFM was doing amazing until today all that hope starting to be in doubt I know you girls have all experienced this, I cant wait until Wednesday yet dreading it xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Had my call this morning - Out of 21 eggs, 18 were injected, and 9 have fertilised! Fingers crossed it'll be quality over quantity this time.

We're booked in for transfer on Wed at 2pm. Obviously there's a chance we could get called in for an earlier transfer on Mon if necessary. The embryologyst also mentioned the possibility of a double transfer this time around, which surprised me as I didn't think they'd entertain the idea given my age. But as I've had 2 failed cycles now, they said they would lean towards 2, unless we have top quality blasts, in which case they'd do another single transfer. Hubby and I have said we are happy to leave the decision to them as they're the experts!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Katebells -   for Wed xxxxx

MDD - 9 quality littles ones I am sure. Interesting about the double transfer stuff, I am def going for two again this time and hoping they will not feel the need to give me "the chat" when I tell them (this is all based on me actually having a choice!!).   this is your time, coming up to a year since our first cycle MDD!!!

Xxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sunny - I know it's crazy how much time has gone by! We will have been TTC for 3 years come Dec   . I would be well equipped to care for twins at least - I've been a Nanny to 5 sets, plus my Mum's mum had triplets AND twins!  

Maybe we'll both end up with multiples  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

PS. Can't see them having a problem with giving you a double transfer again, given your age and history?

xxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

Triplets and twins!!!? That must have been hard work! Yes same here with the ttc for 3 years. Surely we are due! Yep hoping no arguments for two xxxxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Well she raised 9 children all in all, one of the twins was stillborn though, and her first was stillborn too, so technically she had 11 children!! Typical huge Irish Catholic, scouse family!

Yes it's got to be bothe our turns I think    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsT4983

Hi ladies,

Having been on the Liverpool women's thread for a while with MDD, thought I'd start posting across here as well seeing as we're about to start our first FET after embies were frozen due to OHSS risk. Waiting for drugs to arrive and telephone consultation is on Monday (2nd Sept) so will start my tabs to bring on a bleed then start DR mid-Sept.   Am praying this works for us, been TTC for nearly three years as well so feel well overdue as well! 

Lots of luck to us all.  

xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Hi MrsT *waves*

I probably shouldn't really be on this thread any more, as I am now doing another fresh cycle, but guess it's just force of habit!

Yes totally agree you deserve your long awaited   too    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sunny12

MrsT - welcome! I think you will be a little before me   for us both!!

MDD - you def should still be here!! You are part of the furniture, I also did fresh cycle on here. Our place to chat and get support! Xx

Kate - how are you doing? Is it the big day today? Xxxx  xx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Sunny - Aww thanks hun   I do love the support on here. How are you feeling? Hope you're having a nice break from it all.

AFM - Transfer day!! So excited for later! Got a nice day lined up with acupuncture to look forward to, then a spot of shopping after transfer (nothing strenuous though!). Can't wait to find out if we're having one or two back, just want our little one/s back on board now  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ozzycat

Oooooooo good luck MDD twins all the way x
Welcome mrs T this is a lovely support thread x
Hey katie how you doing? ?
Hugs to sunny, yogabunny and anyone else x
AFM just quietly going insane, hate this 2ww im soooo scared to test 
And best of all im testing on the morning of my best friends hen do which ive spent months planning... ill either be on cloud 9 or getting very very drunk!! 
Hugs and kisses to all xxxx


----------



## Fairy Fi

Delilah - good luck for today hun, you'll be pupo very soon, whoop whoop. Have a good day. 
Take care
Fi xxx


----------



## ModernDayDelilah

Ozzycat - How long until OTD? Are you waiting it out then, not tempted to test early? Keeping fingers firmly crossed for you, hope this is your time xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilacheva

morning girls 
forgive me its a bit of dash message and a selfie , i just need to know something ?

ive been on the injections for 14 days now and im due to go for a blood test tomorrow whats this blood test for and is this when they give you the tablets and a provisional transfer date ?? im so confused 

thanks xxx


----------



## Sunny12

MDD - ooooh good luck for ET today!! Xxx

Ozz - hang in there!! So so tough this part xxxx

Afm - 9 days until holiday!!

Lilichava - hello! Sorry I am not sure what the blood test is for hopefully someone else will xxxxx


----------



## lilacheva

hi sunny

its ok thank you .i rang the hospital as it was playing on my mind . i go to have bloods taken tomorrow to see the hormone levels ! , they will then give me tablets which i take with my injections and they will give me a provisional transfer date !! ,

xx


----------



## Myra

Hi

Please find a link to you new thread as I am locking this one

Myra x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=311484.0


----------

